# 2WW Ladies!



## ♥Jovial♥

This will help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*x-shorty-x * DI, test date: 4.4.08

*Tommie * IVF, test date: 7.4.08

*JJ1 * IVF, test date: 11.4.08

*Kylecat * IUI, test date: 14.4.08

*Dottiep * IVF, test date: 14.4.08

              ​
   ​


----------



## Roo67

Great idea Jovigirl.

I'm nearly at the end of my 2ww - I did a test yesterday morning (day12 post IUI) I know it was a bit early , needless to say it was a BFN but at least I know that HCG is out of my system.

I resisted the urge today, may do another one in the morning but don't feel to hopefull, had AF type pains for a few days. Don't normally get anything until   arrives, but did last time too.

Was late ovulating this month - never did get a smiley face - so feel that whole cycle is messed up, I think I am trying to convince myself that it hasn't worked again   so don't have as far to fall when I find out for sure.

Lots of    to everyone else on the dreaded 2ww

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo- really hope that you are proved wrong. and this is your time
L x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks JJ1 - feel even more convinced today that it hasn't worked. Did a test this morning and was BFN but still no sign of  
Sat here in     just want to know for sure so I can try and move on


How's everyone else on the 2ww bearing up ? Sending you all lots of    for some happy news this christmas.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry Roo   

I haven't even started this rollercoaster yet, but I'm already dreading the 2WW.....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I am so sorry hunni I can't imagine the stress you must go through during this, just remember we're all here for you   wish I could take the pain away.  

How's everyone else coping on their 2WW sending you all oodles of   and  

Love to all



xxx


----------



## winky77

Roo - until the   turns up there is still a chance I hope?!?  I presume you will know for definate with the clinic tomorrow so will still keep everything crossed for you .....sending you    thoughts.
xx Di


----------



## Hollysox

What a fantastic idea to have this thread  

Roo...as Di has said...it aint over till the   shows up so here's some              for your test tomorrow hun....praying for a BFP for you so everything is crossed  

Anyone else on their 2ww ?  Good luck to you all.....


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo          for tomorrow    xxx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Guys,
Resisted the urge to test this morning - wanted a happier day at work, have felt fine today and didn't even cry at Holby City !!

Af still not arrived - Have been on knicker watch all day though  - I always like to keep that little bit of hope and will never believe its over until witch arrives. Keep those    coming for a good result tomorrow.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Roo - really hope this is your month....will be thinking of you tomorrow....

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Well   arrived as I got home from work, absolutely gutted,    I know I've had the feeling the last few days it was over but always so hard when it's confirmed.

Was really hoping for a Happy Christmas this year, not sure how I will get through it to be honest - having to put a brave face on so not to spoil it for everyone else.

Thanks for all the positive vibes and support, it really does mean a lot.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

I'm so sorry to hear your news roo  - your emotions must be all over the place. I do hope that you manage to enjoy some of the christmas festivities although it's obviously going to be very difficult for you. Here's hoping however that 2008 will be your year - I'm sure that it will!   Take good care of yourself 

Katiexx


----------



## Hollysox

Roo...I am so sorry hun     Know only too well how you will be feeling right now and it aint nice....    Look after yourself and have a large glass of wine...it wont help but at least it might dull the pain a bit... 

A New Year soon so a fresh start for us all...let's hope 2008 sees all our dreams become reality with lots of beautiful bubbas for each and every one of us


----------



## Mazzzz

2ww is torture - every time I'm on it think it won't bother me but it does. I'm Day 8 post-basting now so not much to tell apart from the usual over-analysis of every tiny twinge...

Roo, very sorry indeed to read your post - been away a few days and was really hoping for you. Stay positive, try and enjoy Xmas and focus on 2008 if you can. Sending you big warm hugs    

Maz xxxxxxx


----------



## winky77

Roo - so sorry to hear your news...  .  I think everyone is right - we all have to look forward and think       thoughts for 2008.  

xx Di


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo What a cruel blow so sorry for you hun, can empathise with the deavatated feelings
L x


----------



## Felix42

Jovigirl, thanks so much for setting up this thread.  I'm on Day 7 post   and am doing my best to keep positive.  Test day is 28th December - the day I head South after Christmas with my parents so kind of not the best timing.

Roo, I was so sorry to hear of your news.   

How are you doing Maz?  A few days ahead of me. When's test day?  Wishing you lots of   and  

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Roo,

Just wanted to send you lots of     .  so sorry to hear it's not happened for you this month.  We can all identify with your feelings.  Try to have a relaxing Xmas, indulge in a glass of wine or two & think positively for 2008...a whole new chapter.
Thinking of you.
Big hugs.    

Dottie
x


----------



## Mazzzz

I'm Day 10 now - still nothing to report. My test date is 31st December which is more like three weeks than two - very cruel! If it hasn't worked I will know well before that though. Thinking positively, not drinking is stopping me from piling all the weight back on that I've just lost! 

Felix,     to you hon for a BFP before New Year! Who else is on 2ww? I've lost track with all these new threads!

Maz xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - I only just read your news. I've been quite behind on the thread news.

I'm so so sorry hun   

Thinking of you. I know exactly what you mean about trying to keep your spirits up so you don't spoil anybody elses christmas. My thoughts eactly this year. You'll be just fine hun and all the best for your dreams in 2008

Love

Emma xx

PS I'm loving the new threads very much - just getting the hang of where they are and reminding myself to check for new ones


----------



## Damelottie

Already said this elsewhere but

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW SUZIE XXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Just read Suzie's news. So sorry hun.  

I've got one more day to go til test day and am having lower back ache on right handside, like AF.  I'm trying to stay positive that it is growing pains but who knows.

Wishing everyone else lots of   
Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Stay positive Felix    

I replied on other thread Suzie but so sorry


----------



## Mazzzz

Suzie, so sorry to hear your news hon - sending you a big hug  

BFN for me this month - AF arrived on Christmas Day so not quite the present I'd hoped for. I've booked in for an HSG next cycle just in case.  

Felix - good luck for your result, one of us has to get a BFP  

Maz xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Suzie/Maz - sorry to hear your bad news....   to you both and sending you lots of luck for 2008....

Felix - good luck for testing tomorrow - that would be such a lovely start to 2008 for you! And we really need a positive to get us all off to a good start this year  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh so sorry Maz - no, NOT a great xmas present at all.


----------



## Felix42

Maz, I'm so sorry to hear AF arrived and on Christmas Day of all days - how cruel.   Thinking of you.  Treat yourself kindly.  

Still one more evening of the 2WW for me.  It's lovely being at my parents but I am so sensitive about any discussion of the result that I've been snapping a bit if either of my parents express any thing less than full optimism about the outcome.  Not good of me as they are being so supportive and it's not fair to respond by making them tread on eggshells.  I've had backache lower rightside since last night and that could either be AF or good news.  I guess I won't know until tomorrow - Day 14 and Sunday is really Official Test Day afterall.

Wishing everyone a good evening and    to Maz, Suzie and Roo.  

I've lost track a bit now.  Who else is on the 2WW?

love, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I am so sorry hun  

Mazz sorry this wasn't your time  

Suzie sorry to hear your news  

Wishing you all      for next time  

Felix hun sending you loads of   and all the luck in the world for tomorrow, lets have some BFP's round here!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Felix - I think it might just be you


----------



## dottiep

Felix

Just wanted to add my positive thoughts........keeping everything crossed for you honey!
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## winky77

from me too Felix .

..Di xx


----------



## Felix42

Thank you for all the positives.  Well I did the test this morning (Day 14 and two days still to official Day 16 test date) and it was a BFN   I guess it's still possible but I'm thinking unlikely...    Well onwards and upwards and onto IVF at the end of January.

Feeling pretty sad at the moment.  Wishing everyone well with their next step.  

Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix,

Take care, our time will come.  you never know, the human body does do strange things!

    Big hugs and lots of      for day 16 test.

Take care

Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Felix    .

I'm so sorry hun.

Don't lose hope hun. You've got that IVF to get ready for now. At least with that you'll know that the sperm has actually said hello to the egg.

2008 will be your year babes.

Be kind to yourself

Emma xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry Felix  - not the start to the new year that you would have wanted  

Good that you already have a plan for the next step though - and as Em says, IVF has much higher success rate....

Take care of yourself 
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - have been away for a couple of days - will write a longer message later tonight when I've had a bite to eat - just wanted to say I am thinking of you Mazz and felix and I am sorry that you didnt get the news that you wanted    (this time round)

Lots of love katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi,

Oh I'm sorry Felix   that it was BFN - but def test again tomorrow. As they say its not over until the   arrives - heres hoping for better news.

Mazz -   Heres hoping for a very Happy New Year for you.

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Well, it was a BFN again today (official test day) with the unambiguous Clearblue Digital "Not Pregnant".  Very disappointed obviously and presuming AF will arrive tomorrow as my cycle went up to 33 days with the last cycle too (from a regular 26-28 day cycle).

Going to have a natural cycle and then start IVF (all being well at the end of January).  In the meantime, I'm going to improve my diet even more - caffeine and alcohol already out but I still have tea and sugar and not enough water or fruit/veg.  I will be unrecognisable!

I've been reading the thread on not putting your life on hold too and I think that I will start thinking more flexibly on that too.  I've got my date on 3rd with the chap who I've not met yet but who knows of my fertility treatment.  Treatment is very stressful but all tx and no fun is making Felix a dull girl!!

Wishing everyone lots of   and fun for 2008.  This board is wonderfully busy isn't it?  Can't wait til our NYE cyber sleep over!

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey felix - sorry to hear it was an BFN on your official test day   
The IVF plans sound exciting - where will you have your IVF done? Hope all goes well and good luck with the date on the 3rd - good that he knows about your situation as its hard bringing something like that up in conversation on a first date!!! 

Love to you katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix,

Sorry to hear it was a neg test.  Your time will come - as for the date on the 3rd - Enjoy it!  Cold be just what the docotor ordered.

Take care and look after yourself

Rachel x x


----------



## Mazzzz

Felix, really sorry about your neg result. Look after yourself and let your date spoil you rotten on 3rd. I think that's a very good sign that he knows about tx and isn't bothered. I think it is possible to separate dating and tx so go for it girl and have a fab time. Who knows, he might be the one  

Thanks to all for kind messages re. my BFN xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix   I am sorry hun, you spoil and pamper yourself!

Good luck with your date, how exciting, we will want all the details  

Take care and be kind to yourself

Jovi xxx


----------



## Roo67

Sorry Felix - that it sasn't the right result this morning.   

Hope the date goes well  - must be good to know that he already knows about treatment,

As Jovi said - we need to know all the details. 

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Laura and Some 1


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Em - still 5 or 6 days to official test day for me as I'm on a 16 day wait rather than 2WW....Monday would be official test day but will prob test Sunday eve (if no AF before then) to give myself some time to get over bad news before work on Monday....as you can see, I'm not feeling partic optimistic. Not sure why - I think just because I know my chances are pretty low and I don't want to get excited about it, only to be really let down

Quite glad I am spending the weekend away with an old friend (we've known eachother since we were 12...) in Derbyshire - will hopefully take my mind off things a bit

Will keep you all posted

Some1 - wishing you lots of luck - think you test before me?

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Thanks for the good luck wishes Emma and Laura!

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news for you Laura    .  I don't test til next Wednesday so you will be just ahead of me.  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad   

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

For some reason I thought you tested at the weekend Some1....so I'm first then....

Will let you know how I get on on Sunday - not feeling very positive though as no symptoms at all and it would just be such a miracle if it worked first time unmedicated with such a low chance....

Oh well....nothing I can do now but wait. Only 3 sleeps before I know one way or another (or less if AF appears before then of course  )

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed - mine are crossed for you too! (and Dottie who has now joined us on the wait...)

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Good luck Laura, Some1 and Dottie for your 2ww, is it driving you   yet, i always found the 2 week the worst just wanted to know one way or the other.
Lets hope we have some good news each week,  this week(Laura) next (Some1) and the next (Dottie) !!

  to you all, thinking of you

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1, Laura, Dottie, hope you're all doing ok     

Wishing all of you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Some1, Dottie and Laura     for your 2WW.
Take care 
love
Rachel x


----------



## Felix42

Oooh yes, one BFP each week. Lots & lots of  to Laura, Some1 & DottieP. 

Felix xx


----------



## winky77

to our   ers !  I think Laura is first to test.....sunday evening......I will be visualising a   on that pee stik !!! 
xxxxdi


----------



## kylecat

Lots of love, luck and best wishes to Laura, Dottie and Some1 - here's to our first three   of 2008!!!

     

katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks all for the good luck and well wishes. Unfortunately I didnt get to be first time lucky. Tested Sat eve as was getting AF type pains. Was negative and sure enough AF arrived this morning - exactly on schedule at 28 days. So onwards and upwards. Will ring LWC tomorrow to start new cycle. Wont be able to do medicated as will be away in Finland days nine to twelve of cycle which are key days for scans. So will do another natural cycle this time, then do a medicated one in March. Am feeling a bit low but not terribly surprised - was not really expecting it to work first time the chances are just so low. Just need to stay positive that it will work soon. I really want to be pregnant by mid year.... Anyway long drive back from Derbyshire awaits so better get going - just wanted to let you all know as you've been so supportive. Sending tonnes of luck to Some1 for Weds - I really hope its your turn this time. And Dottie next week too. Will catch up with you all when back at my laptop this evening. Laura x


----------



## kylecat

Oh Laura - sorry to hear that things didnt work out this time. It's so disappointing as you allow yourself to think 'well it may work first time'. However, from what I can see on this board - a lot of people don't succeed first time but there are loads of stories of people succeeding 2nd, 3rd and 4th. So onwards and upwards as you say! As you said to me last saturday 'if it doesnt work this time, then I'll treat myself to a glass of wine' - I'd have a couple if I were you!! 

Take care of yourself - you'll get there in the end, I know it!   

Drive safely katiexx


----------



## Roo67

So sorry Laura,  
I know how dissapointed you must feel, even if you don't expect it to work first time, deep down you always think it might.

Drive safely and treat yourself tonight.

Some1 and Dottie - Keeping everything crossed for you.

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Laura - so sorry to hear it was a BFN - I really feel for you  ,  - glad to hear that you are geting straight back on the rollercoaster for tx number 2 - sending you loads of     that the next cycle is the one for you.

Some1

xxx


----------



## winky77

oh Laura......sorry to hear you get a first hit BFP.  It's an emotional rollercoaster for sure.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you next time   
..Di x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura sorry this wasn't your time, like everyone else     that next month will be the one for you.

Take care xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Laura,

Trust you are safely home now - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending you    
Even when you know the odds are stacked against you, you do still hope. Stay positive for the next time.
You should check with the clinic about the scan dates for the medicated cycle - they may be able to be flexible.  
Treat yourself to a large glass of wine & a nice hot bath. 
Thinking of you.

Dx


----------



## Mazzzz

Laura, really sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time. Treat yourself kindly this week and keep positive for next time. I wanted it to work first time too and was shocked when it didn't - it does happen for some people so it's hard not to hope it will for you too. 

Lots of hugs coming your way 

Maz xx


----------



## Felix42

Laura, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    You treat yourself gently and pamper yourself lots after your long drive.  I know it's not easy, but you're clearly staying positive and leaping back on asap!  As Dottie says it might be worth speaking to LWC to see if you can work something out on a medicated cycle.  Wishing you a chilled out evening and lots of    for the next cycle!

Some1 and Dottie, wishing you both lots of   too! There's a BFP around the corner, I just know it!!

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh so so sorry Laura  .

You sound good and positive - onto the next one then.............


----------



## Betty-Boo

hi Laura,
Sorry to hear it didn't happen this month - have everything crossed for your next TX.  Take care sweetie, put your feet up and take some you time.  Big big hugs to you.
Take care
Rachel x x ^hug me^ ^hug me^


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for the     - it's lovely to have such supportive friends. 

Am feeling OK really. I didn't ever really think it would work first time anyway - I'm quite a practical/rational person and the statistician in me had already figured out my chances were pretty slim. Of course it would have been pretty amazing to have been first time lucky - especially on an unmedicated cycle, but I'd already more or less mentally prepared myself for the disappointment so it's not as bad as it might have been... 

Will allow myself this evening to feel sorry for myself and indulge a bit (red wine, Green and Blacks cherry chocolate - large bar!) but then it's back to the healthy eating and exercise and keeping in shape for round two! 

Some1 - fingers crossed for you on Weds
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura- I just read your sad news thinking of you hun and really hoping that the next time is a more positive experience for you.  Take care of yourself.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks JJ1 and Lou. I'm fine - already on to round two. Having to do unmedicated again as will be travelling when the scans would be needed for a medicated cycle. Have booked a scan for Feb 15th when I get back from Helsinki - that's CD13 so should be almost ready for basting then...

Some1 - how are you? Test day tomorrow isn't it? Have you resisted testing early? Sending you lots of    

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Hello

Well, I didn't even make it to test day    My period came today, very early (usually I have 26-29 day cycle, this one is a 23 day  ).  My temp had dropped this morning so I sort of knew it was on its way.  Did an HPT at lunch time just in case it was implantation spotting but it is a definite BFN.

Feel surprisingly ok about it though... so far.  Don't think I will be having tx next month, think I will take a month or two out and get my FSH/progesterone etc tested (last had them done 18months ago so they are a bit out of date) then got to decide whether to go for medicated next time - don't really fancy it though  .

Sending loads and loads of luck to DottieP    .  We need some BFPs around here !!!

Some1
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Some1,
Sorry to hear that it wasn't to be this time round.  Think we're so in tune with our bodies, we know deep down when things are going to happen.
You take care and put your feet up - take some chill and me time.
 
Yes DottieP - here's some more     we do need some BFP's on this site!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

So sorry some1.   

Having a couple of months off seems a good idea - medicated is not so bad at least if you have a scan/s then you know what is happening with regard to follies and can time basting a bit more accurately. 

DottieP    good luck for testing, surely one BFP is not too much to ask for !

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 -   

Sorry it wasn't meant to be this time. Enjoy your month or two 'off' from ttc....

Dottie -    How are you holding up? We're relying on you to be our BFP this month!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi some1 - was sorry to read that things didnt work out this time - its so disappointing but I think it's a good idea to have a rest for a month or two. I will be starting my first medicated cycle sometime next week so I can let you know how it goes. As roo says I'm sure with all the scans involved with the medicated cycle, they can be very accurate with the timings etc. This may help with the success rates. Take care of yourself and put your feet up this evening - you deserve it!   

Love and best wishes katiexxx 

PS - Dottie - good luck for your test day - keeping all my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Aww Some1 I am sorry to hear your news  

A rest of a month or so sounds like a good idea while you decide which way to go.

You know we're all here for you, take care xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1- So sorry to read you sad news as well-  not a good week on the thread - take care of yourself and have a treat.  I think it really is good to have a plan.  Take care
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh some1 - what a disappointment  . I'm so so sorry

Take care xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Oh, Some1 - so sorry to hear your news.  I know there's nothing we can say to make you feel better right now but we're all thinking of you.  Sending you    

You're probably right to give yourself a break - we put our minds and our bodies under so much stress & we probably don't even realise it.  Look after yourself honey.

So, just me left on 2WW then.........  
I'm on day 6 post basting & have had quite bad stomach cramps for a couple of days.  I'm not sure whether it has something to do with the cyclogest pessaries but I didn't have pains like this so early on last time.  They feel like AF pains  
Has anyone else used cyclogest on previous cycles??  I know it sounds weird, but I have pains in my lower back & at top of my legs too.....this may just be complete coincidence but all rather odd...

Hope everyone's having a good evening...

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Everything crossed for you dottie


----------



## some1

Thanks so much for all your support everyone - it really means a lot  

DottieP - I like the sound of your symptoms!!  sending you loads of        - really hoping you get a BFP  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- Really hope that they are positive twinges!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Dottie hun

I used cyclogest pessaries. I've always classed then as a necessary evil   . Evil for me as they gave me every blooming pg sympton under the sun! The symptoms wern't for me but for many are so don't worry about the tummy cramps - cyclogest can def cause them
xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ju I have been using flower remedies daily for a month - haven't come accross Neal's Yard will have to investigate x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck with the decision making Julia - I think you'll know when the time is right....just take small steps - the list of questions for the clinic sounds like a good start

Not a good day for me today - work is really stressful at the moment and I couldn't help thinking how great it would be if the IUI had worked this time and I had maternity leave to look forward to (remind me I said that when I'm stuck at home with a screaming baby and no sleep   )
Am finding it hard to be motivated by work when I just want to be at home with a baby  

Oh well, not long until I can try again...

Dottie - hope you're surviving the wait OK....keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you   

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Laura

Sorry you're having a stressful time of it at work - I know what you mean about thinking about maternity leave it crosses my mind every once in a while.  

Next tme will be here before you know it  

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura - it's hard isn;t it when you have a bad day at work and you wish that you could be at home with your child. I know kids aren;t easy but you get so many wonderful moments with them. two of my colleagues at work are expecting and it's all they seem to talk about, it's quite hard listening to them. I know you have several friends who are pregnant and all you want is to join them. Just keep focused on your journey as you've got your next step planned which is all that matters at the moment. You will certainly get there in the end but it's hard waiting for it to happen as you feel so uncertain. keep positive and try not to let work get you down - when push comes to shove, there are far more important things going on in your life at the moment. Take care  

good luck to Dottie - am thinking of you and willing your symptoms to be pregnancy symptoms! 

Katiexx


----------



## winky77

ooo some1 I am sorry it hasn't worked out for you this month.  It sounds like you are being strong and philosophical about it .  I think I'm feeling wobbly for you!!    Found myself shedding a tear reading the posts this morning.  It's empathy for you and Laura this week but also some projection about how it would be for me if I don't get what I want. I think we are all probably living vicariously through each other's journey's as well as our own...naturally in the circumstances.  It would be really good to get a BFP in our group soon not just for the new mum to be of course but also for the rest of us to build our hopes (I hope that doesn't sound selfish?!?)  .....and no pressure Dottie !!!!  Also I know the percentage success indicates that it will take a few goes and I am trying to be logical about it but it is so hard isn't it?  Being positive and optimistic takes up so much energy  (and I haven't even done my first IUI yet!!  I know I've got a self help book somewhere on visioning to mainifest our dreams.....I think I need to find it and read it !! 

  and     to Laura, Some 1 and Dottie P and everyone else too xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I think it's about finding the right balance between positive/optimistic and realistic. At least for me it is. I can't allow myself to get too positive as that would mean further to fall when I get the BFN. But at the same time I absolutely believe this will work in the long run - it might just take a while...

I agree, it would be great to get a BFP here soon - to give us all hope. Go Dottie!

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Thanks for all your wishes & positive vibes...... the tummy cramps have subsided a little now.
I really don't know what to think....I keep looking for pg symptons but then they're all probably due to the hormones I'm dosing up on!
The bloody 2WW goes on for ever...I don't test until next friday so it seems like an eternity away.  I'm sure next week will be tortuous.

So, who's next for tx?  From what I gather there are a few people who's tx is quite imminent...

Take care all
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Still got my fingers crossed for you Dottie....hoping the week flies by for you 

Think I'll be going for basting either next Saturday or Monday. I have scan on Friday which is day 13, and last month I had basting on day 14...so will have to see how this month goes. Seems to have come round really quickly - which is both a good and bad thing. Not sure it's good to wish my life away in 2 week chunks, but then again am looking forward to trying again.

Ju - thanks sweetie. I know I'll be glad of my job in the long run, just having a few issues with my boss at the moment and feeling very under appreciated and taken advantage of. It will sort itself out...

Catch up soon
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Hollysox and Dottie


----------



## dottiep

Hello ladies,

I have to say I'm feeling rather down today....have had familiar pains today so convinced  is on her way.  Had a bit of a tear earlier tonight & have been in a foul mood all day....I know I need to snap out of it...........just feeling rather empty, alone & scared.
It's so hard doing this on my own sometimes and I worry if I feel like this now, how will I ever cope if I am lucky enough to have a child

Dx


----------



## dottiep

HI Emma,

I think our posts crossed - thanks ...it made me smile!

XXX


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Dottie   .

Try to keep positive if you can hun. That cyclogest really does give AF symptoms so much.

Is it test day on Wednesday?

xx


----------



## dottiep

No, not due to test until friday.  Am tempted to test on thursday (valentines!) just for the irony of it!!!

Don't seem to be able to stop crying tonight....bloody hormones!

X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Dottie,

Not trying to get your hopes up too much, but they do say AF pains and early pregnancy pains are very similar - let's hope you are experiencing the early pregnancy variety - have my fingers firmly crossed for you. And having just read Em's post, sounds like it might be the drugs anyway. 

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit alone and scared -    - I think this is only natural (and probably happens to lots of people in relationships too - everyone feels alone sometimes). You'll cope because you are a strong person who wouldn't have made the decision to go ahead if you couldn't cope with it. And because you have lots of friends and family who are there to support you already -and when the baby comes you'll make new ones too. My sister has made so many new friends since having children and they all help eachother out.

I do know how you feel though. I had dinner tonight with 3 (male) work colleagues, all married with children. One of them has just had his second child which prompted lots of talk about how amazing it was to have kids and how it had changed their lives so much for the better and how much they all loved their kids etc etc. And I sat there feeling very sad and alone - not only do I not have kids, I don't even have a partner to be thinking about having kids with. One of the 3 guys knows what I am planning and apologised to me afterwards in the cab for going on about children. And then I felt even worse that people might be tip-toeing around the subject of children so as not to upset me...

This is all so hard and not how we wanted our lives to turn out that's for sure. But we are strong, clever, attractive women and it will all work out in the end....we just have to hold on to that thought  

I do hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow and that AF stays well away... sending you lots of positive energy    

Laura
x

PS don't worry about the tears, sometimes it's good to have a bit of a cry - very cathartic...


----------



## dottiep

Thanks Laura,

I know you're right! We are all strong ladies otherwise we wouldn't be here........it's just that sometimes it's too much effort to stay strong!  I'm sure I'll be brighter in the morning, as long as AF stays away!

Sorry to hear about your evening - I know how hard it is when you're away & everyone's talking about their families.  It'll be us soon.  Enjoy the rest of your trip & thanks for your positive words.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hey dottie - it's quite late and I need my bed but I didnt want to log off until I had wished you good luck for Friday. Don't worry about not being strong - we CANT be strong all of the time. Just wanted to give you a   and hope that the tears have dried up a little - we're always here for you, take care - keep that chin up!!!

Love and best wishes Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Ditto Dottie...just a quickie to say I'm thinking of you.......and Laura too....hard going evening it sounds like......I met up with some old work colleagues this evening ....we meet every few months.....one of them is a best buddy and knows all about my plans...ended up blurting it out to the others in response to the question 'how are things with you?' ....bit of stunned silence to begin with....felt like I was an alien species and all that....but eventually they warmed up and said all the right supportive things....but it does just remind me that what we are doing is so far away from most people's minds and experience....that's why it's so brilliant to have the support of people 'in the know' on here!  anyhow...just want to send some    as well.  Early start for flight to London in morning so better go to beddybops!
xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped on to wish Dottie good luck for testing hun       Really praying for a BFP for you         

My test date is Feb 21st but today I had a panic...brown discharge   I emailed the clinic and have been told not to worry and just to take an extra utrogeston to be on the safe side...I'm only 5 days into the 2ww...something tells me I am going to be crazy by the end of it   

Sending fairydust to anyone else out there about to test...let's get some lovely BFP's on here soon....


----------



## dottiep

Thanks everyone for your kind words! It really does help.
Hollysox - thinking of you! Time really does drag on 2WW......am really tempted to test early.......any advice from anyone welcome....will a couple of days really make that much difference

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- resist the pee sticks as early testing can bring an emotional nightmare, and be inaccuracte. the last few days are the agonising!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - yes, try not to test early as it won't help...

I tested on the Sat eve (14 days after IUI) - clinic said test Monday so I was early, but it was still 14 days from IUI....so I'd leave it at least the 14 days...

Good luck, am thinking of you. It's Friday you test, right?

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

yep.........friday it is! unless AF comes before then!
I'd like to hibernate & wake up on friday!
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I know exactly how you feel  

The last couple of days before I tested seemed to go so slowly. Not long now though...   

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hang on in there Dottie


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you heaps and heaps of    for Friday.  Do resist the evil pee sticks.  I went crazy with them and it just doesn't help!  Not long til Friday now so hang in there.

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Dottie, take care & loads of luck        x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Dottie.  Will be thinking of you!!                

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - any news? Thinking of you and really hoping its positive....Laura x


----------



## some1

Any news Dottie?     Been thinking of you today and really hoping for good news!

Got my surge this morning so going to clinic for IUI number 4 tomorrow morning - hoping the dice will be lucky this time!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie hoping and praying it all works out well for you!! 
L x


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - lots and lots of luck for your testing today - I am thinking lots of positive thoughts for you    . Am off out for a meal tonight so will check in later to see if there is any news - take care and best wishes katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you Dottie xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thinking of you Dottie


----------



## dottiep

Well it's not good news from me I'm afraid. Tested thismorning and got a  . 
Went to work but probably shouldn't have done as spent quite a while in tears in the loo.
Had a couple of large glasses of wine thisevening with a really supportive friend but now back at home. Not sure what to do now
Very sad, disappointed & deflated.

Dottie
xx


----------



## winky77

oh Dottie.....so so sorry it's not good news   . Am at a loss what to say really. Feels like stating the obvious but do give yourself some time and space to decide what to do next, and it is good you are letting the emotion out.  Am so so disappointed for you and I know all the rest of the gals will be on here soon saying the same  xxxxx  di


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Dottie I am so sorry hun   I wish there was something I could do or say   x


----------



## Damelottie

Dottie   .

I had thought you might say that as you hadn't posted earlier. I'm so so sorry. I'm so glad you had a supportive friend for this evening. I hate to think of you being so upset at work. Its just so upsetting - such a let down after the incredibly emotional 2ww as well.

Look after yourself and recover in your own time

Love
Emma xxx


----------



## Roo67

Oh Dottie,  I'm so sorry that it wasn't to be for you this time.

I think that we can all identify how you are feeling and nothing we can say will make it easier.
Give yourself some time, let the emotion out.


Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - I'm so sorry to read of your sad news -  I was thinking about you yesterday and whether you had tested or not. Life is so bloody unfair sometimes. As Emma said I am glad you had a lovely friend with you yesterday - treat yourself this weekend as you certainly deserve it - take care of yourself dottie    

Love and best wishes katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    
I hope you are taking good care of yourself. Its good to hear you had a caring friemd with you yesterday and good for you on having some wine. Pamper yourself big time this weekend and just let yourself feel however you need to.The 2ww can be so cruel. After weeks of positivity it is hard to believe that its not worked this time. 

It will though and your gorgeous baby is waiting around the corner and you're nearer than you were before. Each monitored cycle helps your clinic understand how your body reacts and what it needs. I read somewhere too that your body needs to learn what you want before it realises you actually do want to be pregnant!  Take lots of care of yourself and know that we are all thinking of you. 

Felix xx


----------



## some1

Hello Dottie

So sorry to hear it was a BFN - thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Dottie, very sorry to hear the news. Look after yourself this weekend 

Maz xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie,
Take care of yourself, give yourself some 'dottie time' and take time to heal.
My thought are with you as well as my virtual hugs...   
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie,

 

The others have said it all really....so sorry it didn't work this time. 

It's so devastating to get to the end of the 2WW and get that negative, so do be kind to yourself for a few days, but try and remember that this is just one month and one negative - it's not over for you by any means...it was only the 2nd go after all. 

Take some time to get over this and then pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and get back to it....you will be a mum soon - just keep at it. This is the advice I gave myself last month, and will give myself each month until I get that BFP. 

Take care, am thinking of you, 
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- So sorry to hear you sad news  ^hun^ - it is heartbreaking and so devastating, you are very brave going to work, I got on a plane and flew to Ireland to my friends there the last time and wanted to hide. I think a negative cycle is so cruel.
I always think if the odds are 20% then I have had one of the negatives and hope that means the positive is closer for me.

Thinking of you
L x


----------



## Damelottie

*ARE YOU HERE THEN SOME?!    *

How are you feeling about this 2ww??

Love

Emma xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi Dottie, I'm really sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Hollysox

Dottie..I feel awful for not posting sooner    I am so very very sorry to see your result hun      A neg result is so cruel  

Please take care of yourself


----------



## dottiep

Thank you so much everyone for your thoughts.  I've been more positive over the weekend...

Some1 & Hollysox - how are you both  What are your test dates  it probably feels like light years away yet!!

Dx


----------



## Hollysox

Dottie...sending you some more hugs today     Hope you are ok ?

I'm ok hun...just panicking for test day (Thursday) I'm still just taking things really easy and praying for the best        

Some1...sending you some good luck vibes for test day too    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Damelottie

Hollysox - is it this Thursday you test?


----------



## dottiep

Hollysox - wishing you lots & lots of     for Thursday.


XXXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oops, just totally posted on wrong thread - IUI one instead of 2WW....my brain is a mess at the moment!

Hollysox, good luck. Have my fingers firmly crossed for you for tomorrow

Some1 - hope you are doing OK

My IUI went well yesterday. Am, however, totally snowed under with work, so may not be quite a regular with my posts for a while. Thinking of you all though, will be back when I have more time,

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Hollysox - just wanted to send you loads and loads of      and     for testing tomorrow - really hoping that this is your time

Some1
xx


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck Hollysox!    

Please let us know how things go tommorrow - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - thinking of you, Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck hollysox!
And some1
Take care x x x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

GOOD LUCK Hollysox!!!!

Some1, really hope things went well!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Hollysox  

Someone glad you're having a good first week hope it carries on until test day  

Laura good luck hun  

Take care all x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox  for test day tomorrow.

Some1 hoping you have good luck as well!!!

We need some more 's on here girls!!!

L x


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you so much for all the good wishes girls...unfortunately they have been wasted on me as the result was a definite   for me this morning....to see those words NOT PREGNANT on the test cut through me like a knife....not sure what to do now....try once more or give up now  

Hoping that you other girls are luckier than me and go onto getting the fantastic BFP results you so deserve...

Take care everyone and again, thanks for your support xxx


----------



## kylecat

Oh Hollysox - I am so sorry to hear that it wasn't to be this time round  . Its hard to know what to say but just make sure you are kind to yourself over the next few days and spend time with the ones you love.  

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Hollysox. I'm so sorry to hear that.    you take care of yourself and have lots of pampering. No need to decide on next steps yet awhile. Just be easy on yourself. Thinking of you. 

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Hollysox- so sorry to hear your sad news, it is an awful feeling  thinking of you
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hollysox I am so very very sorry to hear about your news. 
 

Please do take care of you...thinking of you


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hollysox, you take care of yourself.  Am so so sorry.  please take care and take some 'hollysox' time out for yourself.

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

So sorry Hollysox, its so unfair   

You know we're all here for you xx


----------



## Damelottie

I pm'd you Hollysox xxxxx


----------



## some1

Hollysox, so sorry to hear it was a BFN, you have been through so much it just isn't fair.  Thinking of you and hoping you are ok  

Some1
xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Oh Felix I am so so sorry    .  Life can be very unfair at times.  Like the others have said, give your time and take it easy.  Am thinking of you xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Been away a couple of days - have been reading but not able to reply. 

Hollysox - so very sorry to hear that you got a BFN.    I can barely begin to imagine how hard that is - you've had such a long journey so far. Hope you are looking after yourself, and that you have family and friends taking care of you too.
Thinking of you....

Some1 - hope you're holding up OK - when do you test? We really are due some lovely BFPs here....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hollysox hope you are ok hun, be kind to yourself  

Laura & some1 hope you are both ok, keep thinking positive girls     

xx


----------



## Hollysox

I wanted to thank you all so much for the messages of sympathy and support   You are a lovely bunch and I truely dont know what I'd do without you all.....

I have been told to continue with my meds till I get my blood results back on Monday...if still a BFN then I can stop them....if by some miracle it comes back a BFP then I will pass out !  One thing I do know, I'm not giving up yet...surely my luck has to change soon eh ?  

To you lovely ladies soon to test.....I pray for some BFP's for you all.      

Take care and sending love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

that it can still turn to a BFP Hollysox!

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Lou,

Officially March 6th (which is also my 38th birthday - agh!) as my clinic tells you to wait 16 days after IUI, but will probably test on March 4th as that will be 14 days....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey Lou - I shall probably need adding to the list on friday - the date of my very first IUI!  

God, I can't believe that after all these months of planning and talking about it, it's finally going to happen for real!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Katie - how exciting your first IUI - I remember how excited and nervous I felt  

Hollysox - belated commiserations to you, really sorry it didn't work out for you this time. 

Some1/Laura - how are you doing? really wishing for some good news on this thread soon. fingers crossed for you both.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - Friday - how very exciting. good luck   

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great idea Lou, thanks hun.

Some1 & Laura          

It's definately time for some BFP's round here!

Katie am very excited for you  xx


----------



## Felix42

Excellent idea Lou.  Wishing Hollysox, Some1 and Laura.   

Have you retested Holly?  

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hollysox - just back from hols and saw your news.  I can only add my thoughts to those of the other girls.  I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.  Your journey has been such a long one.  I've only had 2 attempts so far and it's so gutting when you get that negative. I see you were going to have bloods done - any news?  Thinking of you. xxxx

Some1 / Laura - how are you both??  is time dragging for you??

Katie - when do you join the madness that is the 2WW  V. excited for you!

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you Some1. Do you test this weekend? xxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi there Some1....how are you  We're all thinking of you & wishing you     for your test date.

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

didi Hope the iui went well today..... 

Some1- best of luck for test day

Lauris- hope test day next week goes well
Lx


----------



## some1

Hello

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone, unfortunately it was another BFN though    Feeling a bit low at the moment, am going to let myself wallow until the end of the weekend then will pull myself together and start planning again.

Wishing all the 2ww ladies loads of   and  - surely someone will break our run of bad luck soon!

Some1
xx


----------



## kylecat

Some1 - sorry to hear that you got a BFN on this cycle - I should imagine that each time it happens, it gets harder and harder  

Take some time out and relax before you decide which next step to take

I had a medicated cycle this time and it really isn't that bad (even the injections!)

Thinking of you  

Katiexxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Some1 I'm really sorry to hear that  . Thinking of you!

Laura really hoping for the best for you

DiDi and Katie, hope it went well.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

some1 - so sorry it wasnt your month this month. Take care of yourself this weekend and wallow as much as you need to....I am on day eleven today and not due to test until thurs but will prob test tues if I get that far - af pains today already...laura x


----------



## Felix42

Some1 I'm so sorry to hear that you had a BFN this cycle. Take a bit of time out for yourself. 

Thinking of you. 

F xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 sorry you got a bfn this time, you have some me time and take care of yourself  xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi there Some1. Really sorry to read your news - I know I can't say anything to make it any better for you but I really do empathise.
As Katie said, medicated may give you a greater chance and is really ok- your choice really though. Am thinking of you today & sending you virtual    
Treat yourself to a huge glass of wine & a piping hot bath.
Dottie
xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! I have woken up wondering if anything is going on inside of me!! I wish I could see what was happening (if anything is happening that is!)  . I have tried to take things easy but when you live on your own, someone's got to do the housework and put the washing on!!! However, normally I tear round trying to get everything done quickly but I'm taking everything at a real snails pace which I hope will be good for me  

I hope you are feeling ok this morning some1 and you had a nice relaxing evening last night  

Here are some positive energies for the 2ww girls - dottie, Laura and Me!!    

Did anyone hear anything back from Hollysox - I know she was going to test again at a later date. I expect we would have heard something if it had been positive  

Statisically someone's GOT to get pregnant over the next few months  

Love to you all

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Some1 - so sorry to hear your news, take everyones advice and wallow as much as you need to, spoil yourself.

Katie, Laura and Dottie     to you all.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 so sorry to hear you sad news, hope that you managed to be kind and treat yourself and plan ahead and the clinic are helpful in the decision making. 

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Some1 - so sorry I missed this yesterday. Lots of love and


----------



## suitcase of dreams

BFN for me too - have had AF pains for 2 days so was expecting it, although would of course have preferred it not to start on Mothers Day  

But life goes on. Will call clinic tomorrow to arrange day 2 scan for Tues so I can have medicated cycle this time. Maybe I'll do better with a couple of juicy follies...and that way I'll know how I respond to the drugs too which could be useful for IVF...

Think I'll change donors too, have used the same one for both these IUIs, but perhaps we're just not compatible?!

Off to Tesco Metro to buy chocolate, red wine, trashy magazines and other items of indulgence so I can wallow thoroughly this evening before trying to pick myself up again for another busy week at work
Onwards and upwards.....

Good luck to Katie and Dottie - we REALLY must be due some luck here soon - I do hope it's both of you  

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Oh so sorry Laura - enjoy your choc and wine etc   

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura - sorry to hear it wasn't to be for you this month........I like the sound of your evening indulgence however - ENJOY!
You may be right to change donors - worth a go anyway.  Hope you get on ok with medicated - I found it to be no different in terms of how I felt (just the needes to deal with). You're also right that it will give you an idea of how you respond to meds.
Am thinking of you -   
We really are due some positives on here soon...
FYI - my test date is 17th March (LWC a bit longer unfortunately)

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh Laura so sorry for your result this cycle. You seem such a positive and up beat person, I really hope that the medicated cycle works for you 
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Laura - just seen your post - sorry to hear that things haven't worked out this cycle  . I think it's certainly worth changing donors - also the medicated cycle will give you much more of a better chance. I had two follicles on this medicated cycle and I always think two eggs give you a better chance than one!  

Thanks for the good wishes for Dottie and I - we are certainly due some luck on this board. I think if we just get one   it will put all of us in a positive frame of mind,

Enjoy your chocolate and wine - you certainly deserve it

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sorry Laura, hoping the medicated cycle will make the world of difference and it works out to be your turn xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Laura - so so sorry hun


----------



## Betty-Boo

Some1 and Laura,
Sorry to hear your news.  Chocolate and lots of pampering is in order!
Take care and big hugs for you both.   

All the best and    for Dottie and Katie.

Take care,

Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Enjoyed my chocolate indulgence last night, but not a good day today I have to say, kept wanting to burst into tears and really not able to concentrate on work at all.....then cried all the way home and nearly crashed the car several times....not a good start to the week  
Still, sometimes it's good to have a good cry, so hopefully it will have proved cathartic and I can now focus on moving forwards again. 
I have my day 2 scan at 9am tomorrow to kick off my medicated cycle (so that means a 6.15am alarm - ugh...) so at least I'm getting right back into it.....

Still dithering over what to do about job and have interview on Weds for one of the other positions I was looking at. This would be a big promotion and is with my old team so pretty sure they will give it me if I want it, just still not sure if now is the time to be changing jobs. 

On top of all that, as some of you know, I also have a bit of a 'situation' with a guy at work - nothing has actually happened between us due to his being married with kids (I would never break up someone else's marriage) but I'm finding it increasingly hard to work with him (and we do have to work together very closely) and I'm thinking maybe this change of job might just be for the best all round.

So, all a bit complicated for me at the moment but things can only get better right?!

Hope you are all OK. Some1 - are you going to have another go or are you taking a bit of a break this month? Dottie/Katie - hope you are holding up OK in the early days of the 2WW....

Hello to everyone else, more from me when I'm feeling a bit less overwhelmed....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Laura - so sorry to hear that you've got so much on your plate at the moment - you poor thing, no wonder you are feeling so overwhelmed  . I don't know about you but sometimes I feel that I would like to go back to being a child again - life was so much simpler then  

The job dilemma has come along with pretty bad timing hasn't it? I don't really have any advice, however I know you were very worried about the new job involving more travelling. Is there any chance that your collegues in your new position would let you have a break from all the travelling for a while? However I suppose you'd have to tell them the reason why then. 

I find having a good cry is very helpful at times. I am always crying!!  . I mainly cry when I am on my own but cried on Friday in the staffroom toilets as I was so nervous about the IUI on saturday! I have also got an awful lot of work on my plate at the moment and everything just got to me! be careful crying in the car though as it could cause a nasty accident!!  

Glad you are on the way with your medicated cycle. I am not feeling any different at all at the moment. I keep thinking this is all a bit of a dream anyway and that I'll wake up soon!    I think next week will be harder as I may start to get period pains/twinges and I'll be over analysing everything. To be honest I would LOVE this first cycle to work but I am realistic that I only have a one in 5/6 chance of it working so I'm treating this first cycle as a bit of a practice run if you see what I mean! the pregnancy test given to me by the clinic is safely stored away so I am not tempted to test early!  

Dottie - how are you faring with the 2ww madness?!!  

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Katie and Rose - where would I be without FF and all you lovely girls? You have all saved my sanity on more than one occasion and it's lovely to be in the company of people who understand how all this can mess with your head!
My friends and family are also being fantastically supportive but none of them have actually been in this situation so it's hard for them to really understand what it's like

Katie - yes, life was certainly much simpler as a child...wouldn't it be nice to be able to go back every now and then, just for a break from the grown up world!
I buried my preg test in my sock drawer so as not to tempt me to test early   Not that I've actually needed to test on either cycle - with the 16 day wait imposed by LWC, I have had my period both times before test date as my cycle is pretty much regular at 28 or 29 days. Still, I guess this means that if I do get to test day, I'll know it's likely to be good news  

Rose - yes, I've already drawn up a list of questions for my interview on Weds and I'm sort of seeing it as my opportunity to interview them as much as the other way round. I know from the grapevine that they are pretty keen for me to take the job (they had someone for it who then backed out so they are in a tight situation and need to get someone quickly...) so in a way I am in quite a strong position and may be able to negotiate on scope of role and travel etc. So let's see. 

At the same time I don't want to take a new role as a knee jerk reaction to the current situation when I think you're quite right that my feelings towards "Mr Married" will change once I am pregnant and have that to focus on. In fact it's only since I've started this whole roller coaster journey that the feelings have become hard to handle anyway. We've been working together for 4 years and we've known from the start that there was a mutual attraction. It's always been manageable but lately I've found it increasingly hard - a combination of all the other stress in my life and the fact that we actually openly discussed it for the first time about 6 months ago (he brought it up not me - I've made it quite clear I'm not messing with someone else's marriage and that he is the one who will have to sort out his relationship first...)

Anyway, life goes on and there are definitely people much worse off than me. I must learn to look on the bright side  

Have my PJs on and am off to cook something nice to eat and to lounge on the sofa and try to relax!

Thanks again for all your support girls, 
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, so sorry to hear about your BFN and on Mother's Day. How cruel is that! Hope you are doing ok today? My clinic advised to change donors after 2 goes just in case. Its tricky though really as you can get attached to them even based on the most scant of information!!

Thinking of you and good luck with the next cycle. 

Lots of  to Dottie and Katie! We need those BFPs girls  

Love Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris- Good Luck with the interview on Wed- remember it is as much about you choosing them as they choosing you and is all good experience.  You can't always put life on hold for the baby, and if the new job would give you an opportunity to get away from Mr married it might be the break that you need.

Take care hun
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Ah - big big   Laura. So much going on for you at the moment. 

Katie - I must be honest that I did laugh at the 'I'm always crying' comment - because I am too!!!!! What are we like   

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Awww Laura  So much to think about, you have it coming from all directions at the moment, take you time and try to get some me time .... you are always so busy I get tired just reading about your schedule I don't know how you manage it! Would be nice to have someone the share the load with sometimes. You are strong and you will get your dream, I hope it is sooner rather than later, I reckon you are due some luck very very soon and hope it heads in your direction 



Emmalottie said:


> Katie - I must be honest that I did laugh at the 'I'm always crying' comment - because I am too!!!!! What are we like
> 
> xxx


Ditto  I think I have I've cried more this year than I did the whole of last year!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - Good luck with the interview!
Think we all go through those times at work - when you work closely with someone, it can be hard.  
Take care, stay positive!

Hi to everyone else - have got my first 'official' IVF appointment tomorrow.  The paper work seems to go on for ages!  Taking it to mum's this evening to try and sort out.

Quite excited!  

Take care everyone

Rachel x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel - how exciting to have your first official appt....! Hope it all goes well....

Had my scan this morning and did my first Puregon injection, so I'm back on track again. Scans again from next Tues with IUI the following weekend I expect....gosh, the time really flies when you measure it all in 2 weeks doesn't it? Probably not a good thing really...

Not getting too stressed about the interview. I'm not even sure I want the job, so I feel quite laid back about the interview. It's making the decision what to do I feel stressed about  

Hope you are all having a good day!
Laura
x


----------



## some1

Laura - so sorry to hear it was a BFN for you hun   - my AF also arrived on Mother's Day - talk about a kick in the teeth!!  Glad you have been able to get straight back on the rollercoaster - really hoping that this medicated cycle is the lucky one for you.

Loads of     for Dottie and Katie - someone round here must have the lucky dice !!  I have this feeling that there is suddenly going to be a run of spring conceptions leading to Christmas babies !


Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

What a nice thought some1!!

Laura - good luck for your interview tomorrow...it sounds like it's in the bag!  
Rachel - hope the appt goes well tomorrow too..

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou some1 for your good wishes - I really do hope that your premonition comes true for all of us   

Have you decided what you are going to do - will you have a break this month or go onto another cycle of IUI?

Hope you are feeling OK and looking after yourself

Thinking of you  
katiexx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Oh Laura, I'm so so sorry    

Rachel, really hope the appointment went well. 

I've got everything crossed for Dottie and Katie.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥




----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suzie  for the 2WW and I hope it brings you a  at the end of it. Thinking of you
L x


----------



## dottiep

Suzie - assume you are back now...hope all went ok?  Welcome to the madness of the 2WW!
Been having strange sharp pains today...hoping might be implantation but may well just be wind!  I think we over analyse everything in this 2 week period...

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Dottie,
Suzie will have ET on saturday, so is still over in Czech.


----------



## kylecat

Just wanted to add my best wishes for Suzie's ET at the weekend!   Please keep us updated Roo if you get any more texts from her. 

Dottie - how are you feeling? Any twinges/symptoms!!  

I feel ok - stomach a lot better now so obviously had some kind of bug. Feel exhausted tonight but thats probably cos i've had a hard week at school. I must stop myself from over analysing every symptom!!!!  

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

So easy to get confused - goo luck to Katie, Dottie, Suzie with the 2WW.  Isn't strange how going through our journey, we spend the beginning wishing the time away?
Can't wait until June time, whenhave first IVF attempt...
Take care everyone, more    for you all
Rachel x x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - I knew I'd start to get paranoid now I'm into the second week!! I am under no illusions that the IUI is more likely NOT to work than it is to work (if you see what I mean!!!). This morning and in the night I had dull achey pains which are very similar to what I get a few days before AF. I am also bloated and feeling a bit PMTish so all the signs point to AF coming towards the end of next week. I don't think I will feel too bad if the first cycle doesn't work as I was treating it as a practice run but there's always a little bit of you which lives in hope!!  

Good Luck to Suzie today with ET and to dottie who is my fellow 2ww buddy!!   

Off to town later for a look round shops

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

katie - the second week is always the worst!!! and the maddest sets in, as if we weren't   enough- when we analyse every twinge thinking has it worked or AF, is it implantation or not - and of course the symptoms of pregnancy are so similar to AF !!!

Dottie  for you too.

Suzieb thinking of you hun
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Katie and Dottie


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie, 

Am thinking of you. 2nd week is def much worse....but you have a good chance of success being one of the young ones   
Fingers firmly crossed for you

And for Dottie too....

I'm back to the clinic on Tues for a scan to see how my follies are growing - have been injecting every other day since last Tues. Hopefully they will be on track and I will go for IUI again later next week - how the time flies, I'll be back on 2WW by next weekend I expect!

But in the meantime,     for you two on the 2WW. And Suzie of course...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Gosh Laura - that has come round quickly again.

Love to Dottie, Suzie, and Kate xxx


----------



## kylecat

Wow Laura - as Emma says things have certainly come round quickly again! How have you been finding the injections? I did mine in the top of my thigh. Hope those follicles continue to grow nicely and that you join us on the 2ww soon! My 2ww should be over by saturday when I am meant to test - unless AF arrives before hand. Doing the actual pregnancy test is going to be a very surreal moment for me  

Dottie and Suzie  - lots of luck    Surely ONE of us should be lucky - it's about time it happened! 

rachella - not long until June for your first IVF attempt. That time will pass by so quickly

Katiexx


----------



## winky77

Hi Everyone - I finally had chance to read up on the week's postings that I missed.  Heck ....things change so quickly.  Laura and Some1 so so sorry to hear about your   s - amazed how you are staying so strong but good to let the emotions out too (but not when driving Laura !!!....we worry about you!) .   

Dottie, Katie, Suzie - no pressure but a lot of us aspiring 2WWs are pinning our hopes on the groups first 2008   coming from you guys ! Katie - your 19% odds seem amazing - am v jealous.  Like Dottie the age factor is such a dampener beyond 40 for me too.  I was told about 5%  (btw - I think Rachel posted that she thought I had done first IUI ....haven't yet...have posted about that on general update .  Got my FSH etc results back today and all normal so that's another milestone passed positively. 

Ju - sounds like things are moving on for you too. Keeping it all crossed ! 

xxx Di


----------



## Betty-Boo

sorry Di, think I was getting my D's Dotties and Didi's muddle up there - brains been fried lately!
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - sorry I've not posted for a couple of days - things have been extremely busy at work with the OFSTED inspection. I will catch up properly with all the threads on thurs/fri night! Now two days away from doing the pregnancy test. AF hasn't arrived yet but those suspicious lower abdomen pains are there so I suspect it may arrive towards the weekend  . Not feeling too bad about it not working as this is only my first go and I'd have been extremely surprised if it had!!  
Haven't had the slightest temptation to test early - havent even looked at the test yet. I am surprised at this as I'd have thought I'd been itching to use it!  . All I know is if it is negative I'm going to treat myself to a large glass of cold white wine!!

Di - my clinic say 19% success rate but I believe that it for all ages. With me being slightly older at 36 I expect this success rate is rather lower - possibly 15%. All I keep telling myself is that we don't all fit these percentages!!!  

Dottie and Suzie - how are you both feeling - any strange symptoms!!? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you girls

Laura - exciting news that you might be having your IUI on Friday

I will do a few more personals later or tommorrow

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

OOhh Katie not long to go now!!  for test day 

Dottie and Suzie hope your 2ww's are going ok
L x


----------



## Felix42

Katie, Dottie and Suzie, wishing you lots and lots of     and    

Really looking forward to celebrating your BFPs!! 

Good luck Laura with your IUI on Friday!!

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie/Dottie - thinking of you. Not too long to go now....how are you feeling?

Have my fingers firmly crossed for you both!

I have IUI tomorrow afternoon so I'll be briefly overlapping with you on the 2WW.....have 2 18mm follies and a new donor so really hoping it's 3rd time lucky for me  

But meantime      for you both...
(and Suzie - but your test is later right Suzie?)

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Laura and Ju for the good luck wishes!   It's quite hard to think positive especially on the first attempt as it would be just some kind of miracle if it did happen!!  Going out for lunch with 3 friends on saturday so am really looking forward to that and it will help soften the blow if it is negative. However I feel fully prepared if it is negative and intend to jump straight back on the bandwagon again!!! I think maybe it's easier to accept it hasn't worked if it is your first attempt. I really don't know how people cope going through lots and lots of IUI/IVF cycles - it must be heartbreaking.

Dottie - are you OK? Havent heard from you in a while? How are you feeling?
Laura - good luck for tommorrow afternoon - two large follicles and a change of donor sounds like a recipe for success to me!   

Ju - read your post on the other thread - sounds like the bridge clinic is very good - I am glad that you feel comfortable there. Say hi to little G for me - tell him I am looking forward to reading him a story again soon  

Suzie - hope all is well with you and you are resting nicely after your ET last week. 

Hello to everyone else - I will do some more personals on the other threads!

Love to all 

Katiexxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

LAURA GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW! I'LL BE THINKING OF YOU!! 

KATIE AND DOTTIE AND SUZIE, REALLY HOPING FOR GOOD NEWS FOR YOU!!


----------



## kylecat

hey girls - i am absolutely 'bricking it' tonight!   Really scared about doing the pregnancy test in the morning! Did any of you others feel like this? No sign of AF yet so tommorrow I will know one way or the other. My mum told me I looked really pale and tired tonight so I keep reading things into that! I also feel slightly naseous but that is probably because I am nervous! I don't know what to think  ! If it is positive I will probably keel over on the bathroom floor and then I will have to go and see my mum and dad - I don't think I can be alone with a huge piece of news like that! I am meeting my friends for lunch at 12.30 so that'll be nice  

Sorry for the 'me' post but I had to get it all out as I feel like I'm going loopy this evening!!!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Ps - Laura - how did the IUI go this afternoon? xxx

Hope all went ok  

Are you now a 2ww lady?!!


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh Katie


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie when you pick yourself up off the floor do come tell us!!!!

Really hoping you get that BFP hun      

Dottie when is test day?

Suzie  

Welcome back to 2WW Laura!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck Katie! Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning - really hope you are our first 2008 BFP. I am amazed you have resisted testing so far - not sure I could have resisted...although I have yet to really get to test as both times AF  came before official test day. LWC say to wait 16 days though so a bit different. Anyway come and tell us how you get on    
I had IUI today so officially back on 2WW again. Been a long week so very tired and going to get early night. Will catch up properly tomorrow
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Glad all went well this afternoon Laura   - I expect you are shattered. Have a good night's sleep tonight

katiexx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

It's so hard to write this but afraid I won't be our first BFP of 2008....AF arrived thismorning.  Kind of knew she was on her way as had stomach pains for a couple of days.  Think I was in denial as really hoped this was 3rd time lucky.
I've been trying to do some serious thinking aover the last month incase this didn't work about whether I'm prepared to go forward with IVF but really haven't managed to resolve anything in my head.  However spoke to clinic today & they needed me to have my first scan today.........which I've done!!  So, straight back on!! Also had FSH retested.  Not had actual results (will get tomorrow) but they did call me thisafternoon to say everything is ok to go ahead.  Will pick up meds tomorrow & start injecting sunday.
Not sure why but IVF seems such a bigger step...it's not really though,is it  
Felt really alone today having to put a brave face on at work but feeling really crap inside.
Now have large glass of wine & planning nice hot bath later.  Bizarrely have also really missed going to the gym so that's on the agenda too for this weekend....doesn't really make up for anything though.
I am sat here wondering if I am wasting my time & should I just accept that being a mother isn't part of my future.  Just so hard to visualise without it.
Anyway I'm rambling now so I'll shut up.

Dottie


----------



## dottiep

So sorry - forgot to say good luck to Laura & Katie.....ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU.  XXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh Dottie I am so sorry - was really hoping you would be third  time lucky. I know there is nothing I csn say tonight to make it feel better. Just take care of yourself over the weekend...and good luck with the IVF - you will be just fine with it I'm sure. You take care,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Dottie   I am so sorry, don't really know what to say. I admire your spirit getting straight back in there, you take care and enjoy that wine xx


----------



## kylecat

Oh dottie - I am so sorry to hear that it wasn't to be this month  . I hate to think of you feeling alone - please if you wan't a chat or a meet up some time then just let us know. It is hard to go through this as a single women as on the surface everyone is supportive but they don;t really know what it is like for us.

It is hard deciding whether or not to go for IVF as it is a very different proceedure. However, when it boils down to it, the only difference is that they are taking the eggs out of you and fertilising them outside of the body. I was also very pleased to hear that all your bloods seem ok. IVF does have a higher success rate and at least you know that the eggs have fertilised. IUI is much much more of a mystery!!  

Enjoy your glass of wine and your bath - you deserve it.  
You will get there in the end dottie - one way or another  

Love and best wishes
katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

So very very sorry Dottie    . I can imagine how sad you are about this.

Enjoy that glass of wine and well done for getting going again so quickly

Love

Emma x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - up early and did pregnancy test - hands were shaking badly!!! Unfortunetly it's not to be this month, just waiting for period to arrive now. Will then ring clinic and jump straight on that bandwagon again!!  . I feel fine - relieved as just wanted to know either way. Realistically I wasn't expecting it to work first time, or even second or third. I think by the 6 weeks summer holidays (July) I will move onto IVF as IUI has too much of a mystery factor for me!!   . I will be thirty six and a half by then so hopefully still plenty of time  

Anyway, I'm off to lunch later with friends and will def enjoy a glass of white wine! I think that I bloody well deserve it to be honest  . However I havent slept properly for the last two nights so I'll probably fall fast asleep after the first glass  

Good Luck to Suzie and Laura - pleeeeeease can someone please have some success on this board! Just one BFP will help us all to stay focused and positive I think!   

Love to all
Katiexxx  

PS - Laura, I was pleased to read that you had 2 18mm follicles on this IUI cycle. I believe I only had one and want to discuss upping my dose of puregon for this cycle. Can I ask what drug you were injecting and how often and also what dosage? I was injecting 100 iu of Puregon on days 3,5 and 7. Thanks


----------



## Roo67

So sorry Dottie and Katie  , Well done for getting straight back on to treatment. 

since all my IUI's failed I don't feel as though IVF is such a big step due to the amount of meds I was on on my last 2 - although it is more invasive. (and expensive !)

Good luck to laura and Suzieb - surely someone must be lucky on here soon

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Dottie 

So sorry to hear that it was a BFN.  I know that nothing I can say will make you feel better, but if you are like me, just knowing that there are people out there thinking of you is a big help.  And ... there is no way that you should 'just accept that being a mother isn't part of your future', one way or another you will get there (if that is what you want) - I had this feeling really strongly after my last BFN (i.e. If being a mother continues to be this important to me I will get there one way or another, be it dozens of treatments, donor eggs, fostering, adoption).  

Have I ever told you about the Oona King interview I read?  Oona is an ex-Labour politician who went through 5 unsuccessful IVFs with her husband and eventually moved onto an international adoption.  This is what she said about her little boy "I love Elia to the point that I'm grateful – deeply grateful – that I'm infertile; otherwise I wouldn't have had him. It sounds absurd or exaggerated, but it is true."  Every time I read that quote it makes me fill up and it really comforts me.  Whatever child we each end up with, I think we will all feel the same as Oona does about Elia.

Katie- so sorry it was a BFN for you too.  Hope you are doing okay, thinking of you.  Going out to lunch with friends sounds like a great plan - enjoy that glass of wine!

Laura and Suzie - sending lots of baby dust your way and hoping that one of you has got the lucky dice this time!

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - sorry it wasn't your turn either this month. You're right, we must be due some luck on here soon.....
I was on 100iu of Puregon on days 2, 4, 6, 8 and 10. I had 3 follies at day 9 scan - 12mm, 15mm and 16mm. At day 11 scan I had 2 at 18mm so one must have disappeared. IUI was day 12. My nurse said they were very happy with 2 follicles and felt they had got the dose right. 

Perhaps ask your nurse about your dose - I wonder if they were going carefully (ie only 300 iu in total vs my 500iu) because you are a bit younger and they didn't want to overstimulate? But if you only had one follicle it sort of seems a bit pointless having the meds - I thought the whole point of medicated was to get more follicles vs natural cycle....I'd have a chat with them when you go in for your day 2/3 scan this time. 
Lots of luck for next time - I felt like you with first time, really wasn't expecting it to work so was quite OK. Found 2nd no much harder I have to admit. So really hoping this 3rd time works as I don't want to have to go through those feelings again....

Dottie - hope you are doing OK today and have lots of nice things planned for the weekend

Suzie - you must be next to test? Wishing you    

My test date is March 30th (the day of the Winchester meet up so Katie/Ju/Mel can cheer me up if it's a no  ). That's day 28 and my last 3 cycles have been bang on 28 days so let's see if I get to test at all or whether AF just comes along...

Take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry to hear your news, Dottie and Katie   
Dottie - IVF is a big decision, one I didn't make lightly.  All the best, the main reason I went for it was to give the chance for the sperm to at least say hello to my eggs, I don't start for a while yet, sperm from Denmark hasn't arrive yet. You take care and get some Dottie time.  
Katie, enjoy your lunch and wine - you DO deserve it!  Take care and like Dottie, take some Katie time.
Good luck Suzie and Laura!
  
Take care everyone 
Rachel x x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie and Katie. I was so sorry to read your news. 

As the others say Dottie, just keep the faith. That baby is waiting for you & I'm sure you will know from the first moment you set eyes on him/her that the journey you had to get there was the right one and worth it. I hope you enjoyed your wine & are taking lots of care of you. 

Katie, I'm sorry it wasn't first time lucky for you but its great to hear that you're jumping back on the bandwagon again too. 
Laura good luck with your 2WW! Everything crossed for you.  

Good luck Suzie. Wishing you lots & lots of  too. We really all are due some of that babydust!!

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Katie  . I just drove into work and straight on here to hear your news. I thought it would be different. I think thats because AF arrived for me before I even got to test day so I thought you'd be in for great news  . 

All my love Katie. You're a fantastic warm supportive person and member of these boards. Always bright, cheerful and kind. What a lucky child you will have xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie sorry to hear your news, am pleased to hear you are getting straight back on the rollercoaster.  Hope you have a lovely lunch with your friend and enjoy your glass (large I hope) of wine, you deserve it.

Thinking of you, take care hun xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls for all your lovely comments - it means so much . Special thanks to Emma for what you said - your comments made me cry    (in a nice way). I thought I'd be ok today and on the whole I have. I am obviously disappointed but I know that I'll get there in the end. What hurts me more is that I am taking this journey on my own and not in the way I thought I would. Sometimes it hits me that this is a bit of a lonely journey on your own. However I have got to think positive as I am healthy, have no fertility problems as such and am luckier in those respects than many of the other ladies on this website. 

Laura - thanks for the info on the puregon dosage - very useful!

Jovi - I have bought the first series of sex and the city and will watch that later!!   Guarenteed to cheer you up!

Dottie - hope you are feeling OK today - what have you been up to?

Laura and Suzie - lots of luck girls  

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi everyone,

katie - sending you big hugs.  Sorry it wasn't to be for you either this month.  Hope you enjoyed your lunch with friends.  I had planned to go out but am feeling quite insular so have been chilling out in front of the tv eating far too much rubbish!

Suzie - your photos are amazing...keeping everything crossed for you.  Here's hoping yours is the first in a long line of BFP's on here!

Laura - welcome back to the 2WW too!

Love
Dx


----------



## dottiep

Forgot to say..........Katie - on my first medicated cycle I did 50mg every other day & only got 1 follicle.  My meds were upped to 50mg every day on second cycle & I got 3 follicles.  I think they start you off on quite a low dose to see how you respond initially.  I think you should ask them to increase it next time.
Good luck.

Dx


----------



## Roo67

How are our 2ww's going - sending you both lots of luck

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie- so sorry to hear that this wasn't your month!  thinking of you
Lx


----------



## Felix42

Suzie, wishing you lots of    How are you doing?  Not long now!! 

    

Hope you're doing ok too Laura.   

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Wishes to Suzie & Laura......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## some1

Suzie and Laura - thinking of you and sending you loads of  

Some1


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all! I'm not even half way through my 2WW yet, so still feeling quite calm about it. Next week will be the killer...

Susie -    - when is test day? Must be soon, no?

If I don't get lucky this month I'm going to take a break in April - partly because I feel like I need a month without this emotional roller coaster, and partly because I have a work trip and a long weekend with family planned which would make the clinic appts/timing impossible anyway. Will go and see consultant re IVF and maybe start that in May - let's see what they recommend....

Dottie - how are you finding it? Is it much harder than the IUI injections?

Laura
x


----------



## Tommie

Hi Lou,

  Is this the thred you mentioned about? As my ET day was on monday (24/3), my 2ww would be on 7/4(Monday).

I too feel lonely by trying to conceive this way, but hey at the end there are many single mums and dads in this world after lots of divorces, right?  when I was in a relationship last year, I was so stressed about how and when we would become intimate enought to try to conceive a baby together...that was wrong. That was not the way to grow a relationship. In the end I was not trying to grow love. Then I realized it would be so difficult for me to date someone hoping when I can have a baby. So I think I made a right decision now to try to have a baby by myself. Then if I get a chance, I will be more laid back and keep a relationship better with a new partner ( I hope!!).

Good night girls,
Tommie


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck Tommie - take it easy and please keep us all updated   

katiexx


----------



## dottiep

just to wish laura buckets of fairy dust....not long now love!     coming your way.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie (and others) but it seems that fairy dust didn't make it quite far enough. AF arrived this morning - day 25 and 3 days away from test day (seems I'm doomed never to get to test day - that's all 3 cycles now...)

Not sure what to do. Had decided not to do another IUI in April, but to see consultant with a view to starting IVF in May. But partly that was because I wouldn't have been able to do stimulated IUI in April because of travel plans next week. However, with AF coming early, I could now fit one in if I wanted to. But really not sure whether to bother given low success and just go straight to IVF. Although a bit worried if I go straight to IVF now and that doesn't work either I've run out of options very quickly - not sure if that makes sense....

Part of me was really looking forward to a month without the stress of clinic visits and scans etc, but part of me feels like I should get straight back into it or I'll feel like I've wasted a month. 

Need to decide today as will have to go for scan tomorrow if I'm going ahead this month. 

Wish I didn't have to go to work today so I could take some time to think it through, but unfortunately I have committments in the office so will have to go in. 

Not easy all this is it? 

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

I'm so sorry.  Hope you make a decision soon although sometimes a month away from TTCing can be a blessing - it's very stressful, isn't it?

Remember, IVF might not work first time either but at least you know they're fertilised before they put them back in - definitely one stage further than IUI.  My consultant said he didn't recommend IUI to anybody over 35 so I didn't bother at all - particularly in view of the cost.  One IVF cycle at Reprofit is the same cost as IUI in England.  Also, if you did IVF, you'd be able to have a month out too.  Of course, we all must make our own decisions so just hope that whichever one you make results in you being pg .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Suzie. Pretty much everything I hear suggests that IUI isn't really the way to go if you are older...of course there are some people who get lucky, but many many more who don't. So I think I know deep down that the answer is IVF - I'm just a bit scared of making the actual decision to do it. When I started this whole thing, I planned 6 IUIs, then IVF. But now I've had 3 IUIs and it's so hard every time it doesn't work, I'm not sure I could do another 3 with such low success rates....although as you say, no guarantee IVF will work either. 

Although the IVF at Reprofit is cheap, I have pretty much decided not to go overseas (unless I need donor eggs at some stage) - if I can give the child a chance to find out about the donor when they are grown up, I would like to. So I'm stuck with UK so I can get a sperm donor who will consent to being known when the child turns 18. I think LWC has a 3 cycle IVF deal which looks quite reasonable, so I will talk to them about that. 

Think I will make appt with doctor for tomorrow and discuss with them. The thought of a month of it quite attractive, so perhaps it's all for the best....

Right, must go to work and try to appear positive and interested in my meetings when actually I have rather too much on my mind to be at all bothered by work today!

Laura
x


----------



## some1

So sorry to hear it was a BFN Laura, thinking of you  

Some1
xx


----------



## Felix42

Laura  I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this month. 

It sounds a good idea to talk things through with your consultant. I only did 2 iuis and felt pretty exhausted & dispondent after those, so I can only imagine what you're feeling contemplating another one after your 3 so far. 

As Suzie says you do get more comfort on what is working with IVF and the success stats are higher. 

Wishing you lots of  with making your decision. Hope today at work goes quickly!

F xx


----------



## Damelottie

So sorry Laura


----------



## dottiep

Hi Laura,

Sorry for your BFN honey - I know how you must be feeling.
Like you I had to wrestle for a while whether to go for IVF or not but now I'm on the journey it's so less scary than the contemplation bit.  It is difficult as you have to decide pretty quickly once AF arrives - why don't you see the consultant to discuss - my consultation was free as I was discussing IVF.  I think Felix's was too (??) so seems common practice.... may help you to decide.
My consultant (same clinic as you) said I should have a drug free month pre IVF anyway so that's what I did - no drugs or scans but I decided to have a go at basting anyway (as nothing to lose...except the ££!!) so it was so much simpler. 
Despite what the 'paper' stats say I do firmly believe that IVF has a better chance than IUI.
If you want to talk, give me a call later.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi Laura - I was so sorry to read that things didn't work out this time.  It must be so hard for you to decide whether to progress to IVF or not - I suppose it depends whether financially you have the funds to try one more IUI before moving onto IVF. I was really hoping that it would work for you as I know how much you want this  

I am rather concerned to read what suzie posted earlier about her consultant not recommending IUI to anyone over 35. This has made me worry about whether I should be bothering with all these IUI's at the age of 36. But lots of women over 35 get pregnant naturally so why shouldn't IUI work eventually? It's only one step on from trying to conceive a baby naturally surely. If I were you I'd go to the clinic tommorrow and have a chat with them. Ring in sick to work - sometimes you have to put yourself first. You've been through a lot recently so you deserve a day off!!  

Take care of yourself Laura

Thinking of you
Katiexx


----------



## winky77

oh Laura.  I really feel for you.  It seems like there's hardly time to pick yourself up inbetween before you're facing it all again.  I can totally see why you'd like a month off.  Like Katie , the fact some consultants are so against IUI beyond 35 is bit of a blow.  I'm 41 and LWC didn't try to put me off IUI (my stats are pretty good) so I'm still planning to give that a go (or ski-man !!) for a few months.  The consultant I first saw in Glasgow was pushing IVF tho - but that was before my AMH etc came through. It's all such a dilema isn't it.  I think I agree with the others about going to see the consultant tomorrow to help you make your decision.....keep us posted ...and I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura  so sorry to hear your devastating news.  It is hard to make the decisions.  I think having a month off gives you time to get your head around things- I took 3-4 months off between 2nd and 3 rd IVF.

I was discussing with my acupuncturist about the merits of IUI and IVF (as I had a friend at LWC who had 6 BFN's on IUI and got BFP's each IVF cycle and was 38-40 then) he said he disagreed as basically all we lack is sperm and many women in couples who go for IUI have a problem identified (that doesn't mean that we don't discover problems along the way) and a normal couple who were TTC would not usually get investigated by a GP without 6 months TTC naturally.

The emotional toll (and cost) of course does take its toll.  I do think that the time off work is helpful in the end I took a weeks holiday and a weeks study time and then 2 weeks off by my GP.  I definitely think it has helped this time not having the stress of juggling work how I look at it is it is only a month of my life in the scheme of things.

Take care hun and hope that your consultant is helpful.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Laura - So sorry it wasn't to be your month  

Just to echo what everyone else has said, a month off may be a good idea just to get your head around things and give you time to have a proper think about what the next decision will be. I know it is really hard getting let down month after month - it has really helped me the last couple of months to decide what I really want and which way to go to achieve that.

Hope your doc is helpful tomorrow. My cons never even mentioned IVF as JJ1 said all we lack is sperm so there is no reason why it shouldn't work and it trying naturally majority of ppl take longer than 3 months to concieve

Good luck with the decision making

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

So sorry Laura


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry to hear your news Laura, take stock and have some Laura time to recover.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone

Couldn't get an appointment for today so have booked for the week after next - was supposed to be away with work next week although that has just been cancelled - might see if I can bring the appt forwards...but either way it means a month off this month as would have had to have been scanned today to go ahead this month. Feel quite relieved to have a month not having to plan around clinic appts. 

Have asked for a different doctor this time as the one I saw originally was not very helpful - just gave me the stats and said it was up to me. Am hoping someone else might be able to make a few more recommendations. I understand they can't tell me what to do, but some sort of guidance would be helpful at least. 

Feel very torn between trying another couple of IUIs - as many of you say, no reason why I can't get pregnant as no known fertility issues. Vs just not wanting to go through that every month if I'm going to end up with IVF anyway....and feeling that I might as well get on with it. 

Anyway, I have some time to think now, so that's what I'll do this month. Thanks again for all the   and kind words
Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

HI Laura - so sorry it wasn't to be this month    .  The IUI/IVF is a hard one - maybe you could compromise and try one more IUI before moving onto IVF if that doesn't work?  Either way I think a month off will do you the world of good - time to indulge yourself, take stock and come back fighting fit the following month.  Thinking of you hun x

Katie - so sorry I haven't posted earlier - and sorry it wasn't to be for you this time either.  Hope you are looking after yourself xx

Tommie -    

Suzie - just seen your news and I am over the moon for you    .  Hope you are the start of many BFP's for the single board!! xxx


----------



## x-shorty-x

Hi, can i join you please?  

Im 22, single gay mum to my little boy, Caeden. He's 6 months old and im currently TTC #2 by DI at home. Im now in the 2ww - 7dpo and due to test on the 4th April!

 to everyone

Simone 
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Simone (fab name  ).

A HUGE welcome and lots of         on your 2ww

Emma xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Simone,
And welcome!  Good luck on your 2WW!  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Welcome Simone & best of luck on your 2WW.  

Dottie
x


----------



## kylecat

Good luck simone on your 2ww - let us know how you get on!   

Katiexx


----------



## suzie.b

Good luck, Simone, with your 2ww.    

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi lou - can you add me to the 2ww ladies!! test date 14th April 

Katie
xxx


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou Jenny! xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls when are your test dates?

Mine is  Fri 11 th April (12 days after a day 3 ET)

L x


----------



## dottiep

It's not fair - they've given me 14 days post ET....although I'm sure I'll do a sneaky 12 days after...

Katie - you test same day as me I think!

Dx


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*Roo * DE, test date: 9.6.08  

*Dottie * IVF, test date: 12.6.08

*Didi * IUI, test date: 22.6.08

              ​
   ​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have been tearful today not sure why hopefully it is hormones doing their thing - my donor's partner has had to go to Ireland for family funeral this morning, so my friend is coming to give my gestone this evening after work. I am not sure about being able to do the clexane so have booked an appt with the practice nurse tomorrow morning just in case (and slighlty worryingly she has asked where it goes, can I bring a leaflet in about it, she'd never given it before but the GP is around so hopefully it is ok).  

ARGC just rang me to say that my embryo in the lab didn't go past the cellular stage so it is not suitable to be frozen,  but she did say that I had the best ones put back.

Hope the rest of the 2ww goes smothly for the rest of you.


L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi JJ,

Sorry to hear you've been a bit tearful       
It's not surprising when you think of what you've just put yourself through!  Your schedule was so busy on the run up, whereas now you only have thinking time!  I'm looking forward to going back to work tomorrow as I need some routine & normality back in my life.  Have spent too long at home now - going stir crazy.  did you say you were back at work tomorrow?  I do think that will help.

Take care
Dx


----------



## Hollysox

Just wanted to pop on to wish all you lovely ladies lots of good luck for your 2ww's.....I have EVERYTHING crossed for you all so here's to lots of       all round.....

                         

  

love to all xxx


----------



## dottiep

I know this is ridiculous but I have been feeling really nauseous all afternoon today - is this normal??

Dx


----------



## princess-mimi

Just wanted to send you all lots of     for your 2ww           


i've got a good feeling that we'll have alot more bumps on here soon


All our love 

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1     hope you feel lots better today, like you say hopefully it's the hormones doing their stuff! Hope you have a nice day and find something nice to do - is it the end of your 4 days not going out?

Dottie hope your first day back at work goes ok, take it in your stride and try to avoid stress, get plenty of rest when you get home      I won't say hope you stop feeling nauseous as I am hoping its a good sign but sorry you have been feeling that way!

Katie hope you are feeling ok and having a relatively sane 2WW!

Shorty not long till test day now     good luck hun

Tommie you're test day will be here before we know it, lots and lots of luck for you too!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck to all those on the 2WW       
I wish you all the best.
Take care
Rachel x x x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, glad to see you've joined the others in the 2ww.    

JJ1, feeling tearful could be a really good sign - I tear up at the slightest thing at the moment, and music has never felt so beautiful.  It could be the hormones (god knows I'm on enough of them) but I choose to think that it's being pregnant that is making things much more moving. 

Dottie, the nausea could be a good sign.  I've only had a little bit, mainly when I've gone without food for too long, but it isn't pleasant.  So hope you have had it for the right reasons and hope you don't get it again .

x-shorty-x - do you know anything yet?

Tommie, how are you feeling?  Any signs yet?

Can't wait for a few more of you to join me with all these strange pg feelings.  Still can't believe it.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Just to say my boobs are bloody killing me! They are soooo sore - never felt like this before.  Not sure how to interpret it - reaction to hormones or possible sympton??

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooooooh Dottie   its symptoms .....  how exciting  

I feel quite positive that will be having   's round here

     

JJ1 & Katie how are you both?

Everything crossed for everyone      

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Ooooh, Dottie - it's so frustrating as apparently sore boobs are a side effect of the drugs as well as pregnancy.  But I didn't get them first time and I did this time.  So I am really really hoping and praying that this is it for you.

                                                                     

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Thanks for all your kind words.
I'm afraid I succumbed & did a test thismorning which was negative.  I know I shouldn't until official test day on monday but I have had such bad period like pains - it kept me awake all last night & is getting worse.  
It was so hard at work today to keep from bursting into tears - had to go in as have a new boss who is only on day 2 and didn't want to throw a sickie.  
Friends keep telling me it's not over yet but it truly feels like it.  I really don't know where to go from here - not sure I can do this again.  Realistically the clinic only gave me 5-10% chance of success but I really, really thought it had worked.  I suppose my eggs must be old & wrinkly!

JJ - I'm keeping everything & the kitchen sink crossed for you - do post early tomorrow as I'm going away for the weekend!  Katie - don't follow my example... wait until monday!

Take care
Sx


----------



## kylecat

Hey dottie - just wanted to say that I hope that it is a case of testing too early   . The combination of drugs you've been taking may be causing the cramps and twinges that you are having. It's definetly not over yet. Please buy another test and try again monday as you never know  . Don't worry I won't test early. For some reason I feel too frightened to test anyway so always leave it to the last minute. The test is hidden away and I won't go anywhere near it until monday morning. 

I myself am not terribly optimistic about this cycle working. Have been getting sharp stabbing pains all day in the left and right ovary areas so I think that my period is on it's way. I think i'll be OK though and plan to get straight onto cycle number three. For you and JJ1 it's much harder as IVF is just so much more time consuming and emotionally draining.

I am crossing my fingers, toes and everything else for both of you             

Love and  
Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - I'll be thinking of you tommorrow - Good luck  am on a 12 hr shift so can't log on at work so will have to wait until I get home to get your news - really hope it is a BFP    

Dottie -   for testing way too early   , please try and hold out unitl monday and retest and hope that you get a different result   , I always tested early on my IUI's but never believed the tests until AF arrived.

Katie -    for you too Katie.

roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and be logging on at lunchtime to hear your news      

Dottie I'm praying that you tested too early, really hope you get a different result by this time Monday  

Katie hope you're doing ok hun  

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - I'm sure you've tested too early, although I can understand why you did - so tempting isn't it? But you won't really know until Monday so pls test again and good luck! Good that you are away with friends this weekend to take your mind off things a bit

JJ - fingers firmly crossed....I'm off to Wales tomorrow with my mum, sister and aunt so not sure I'll be able to log on and check - will try to get access from my phone. Really hope this is the one for you

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- The torture of testing early!!! I really hope that Monday  brings a different result.hun

Katie - Hang in there till Monday I know what you mean about in a way being scared to test.

Thank you all so much for your good wishes it means so much.  I am chilled out about it tonight but my poor donor's partner says that he has taken the referred anxiety on!!  All my Irish friends are saying masses tomorrow.

L x


----------



## some1

Dottie - sorry to hear that you got a BFN.  I'm keeping everything crossed that you get a different result in a couple of days time   

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie -    I'm also crossing everything for the re-test on Monday.  take care and be strong.
Rachel x x


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, got everything crossed for you.  I didn't test until 19 days past egg collection and, even then, it was faint.

Katie, got everything crossed for you too.  Don't test early, tried that the first time and it's torture - you're doing the right thing.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie and Katie- willing you both on to bring us some on the BFP's on Monday.
Take care
Lxx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks JJ1 and all the other girls - very kind of you to send the good luck wishes!  

I am 99% sure that my second cycle hasn't worked - all the usual period symptoms are emerging. I know these can be similar to the symptoms of early pregnancy but in my heart of hearts I can tell the difference  

Sadly I wish that my period would just come and then I wouldn;t have to do the test. The test is worse than AF arriving - well it is for me anyway!!  

I've been extremely tempted to test this morn so I can just get on with things (and have a glass of wine!!) but I won't and will get out of the house soon to avoid that temptation!!!!  

I feel OK about it as I know lots of couples take many months to conceive and I am no different from that as IUI is similar in lots of respects to TTC naturally. I just have to try and be patient! I have lots of friends who still don't have children (at my age, 36 and older) and they don't seem half as worried about the clock ticking away as I do   - I suppose we're all very different in that respect.

JJ1 - hope that you had a nice evening down in Brighton and that you were looked after well by the boys. It really helps to have people around you at times like this.

Dottie - hope you are enjoying your weekend away and lots and lots of    for monday!!

Love to all

Katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Dottie - How are you doing - any signs of Af - hope for better news with re-test in the morning.  

Katie - good luck with testing tomorrow  

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Katie 

Despite what you have been thinking.....here's wishing you lots of    for tomorrow.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Cheers Dottie and Roo!!  

Not looking hopeful to be honest but I suppose I'd better do the test in the morning. Been up at the London Marathon today - absolutely knackered and I wasn't even running in it!!!  

Good luck to you tommorrow Dottie - I will be thinking of you - let us know how you get on      

Love 
katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie positive thinking hun, you will get that BFP       

Sending lots of love and luck your way xx

Dottie really hope you get some good news tomorrow too       

Will be thinking of you both and logging on at the earliest opportunity xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - been up since 5am as needed a wee then!  

Initially the test came up with one strong horizontal line, then when you look again there is an extremely faint vertical line, however you have to really look to see it. I think I will need to go to Tescos and get one of those digital ones which spell it out. Still no sign of AF. I feel so so scared!  

Will have to come back on later and let you know,

Good luck Dottie - thinking of you  

Love to all

katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, that sounds promising.  that the digital one spells it out!!

Dottie, wishing you lots of  too!
Thinking of you both. 
Love F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie...... Yes get a digital one - ooo so excited.   
dottie - how are you?   
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Katie I really hope it is  BFP- use clearblue digital I swear by them, 
on my 1st cycle I did clearblue dig and a first response on the same sample  and frist response gave me a negative CB +ve when I was pregnant and had a BHCG of 297 
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Just went out and got a digital test and it said not pregnant. I showed the original one to my mum and she could also see the very very faint line which appeared first thing this morn. I rang my clinic and the receptionist said the one first thing in the morn would be more accurate. So the nurse is going to ring me back and they might want me in for some blood tests. Still no sign of AF but a few funny feelings in my stomach. It's possibly a chemical pregnancy where the embryo implanted initially but failed to grow. I just want to know either way now. Can I have a glass of wine or not?!!! 

I hope it's good news but still very very early days. As soon as I know I'll let you all know!  

Katiexxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Oh Katie me too, I really really hope that the first test was right    

Dottie - hope you are ok too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie keeping everything crossed when are you getting the results of the blood test They are the most accurate

We are waiting excitedly!!! 

Dottie have you retsted/bloods today?? Hope that you have good news for us too

L x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - clinic rang me back and they want me to go in for a blood test tommorrow at 10am. They will ring me with the results in the afternoon. I won't do anymore tests until then as it's all making me feel a bit ill with worry  . 

Even if its negative then at least maybe something tried to happen and I nearly got pregnant  . This gives me some hope for future cycles. Thanks for all your support girls - you've been brilliant.

Dottie - I hope that you are OK?  

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Keeping everything crossed Katie!

Dottie, hope you're ok?  

Thinking of you both. 
F xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Gosh Katie what a rollercoaster of a day!  Everything crossed    

Dottie been thinking of you too, hope you are ok.

Love & Best wishes

Jovi
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - how stressful, hope you are bearing up OK and have family/friends around you at the moment. 
Good luck with the blood test tomorrow - keeping my fingers crossed it's good news for you

Sorry for short message - just back from long weekend in Wales and off to Helsinki tomorrow so need to unpack/repack etc - will catch up more later....

Meantime, am thinking of you, take care,  

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi everyone,

Sorry not posted earlier - as I'm sure you've guessed, it was a BFN for me. AF arrived thisafternoon.
Not sure what's next for me. Need to take some time out I think.

Katie - how exciting!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  Good luck!!

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Dottie - very sorry to hear it was BFN for you... 

Taking some time out to think sounds like a very wise idea, do take care, am thinking of you 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Dottie   so sorry, wish I could find the right words, we're here for you xx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - so sorry to hear that this cycle did not work out for you . I was hoping today that your news would be different. I think taking some time out is a good idea. Please take good care of yourself - hope that you have lots of support from family and friends,

Thinking of you

Katiexxx

PS - JJ1, hope that you are feeling OK . Have you gone back to work or are you taking some time out?


----------



## Roo67

Dottie  - so sorry it wasn't your turn this month - take some time out and spoil yourself   

Katie - how exciting , hope you get the right result from your blood test tomorrow.

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, so sorry this isn't your month   .

Katie, don't forget that different tests have different sensitivities - I think the clearblue digital gives positives at over 50iu whereas the others give positives at possibly 15 or 20iu.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you just used the CB dig too early.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Katie - keeping everything crossed that this turns out to be a BFP for you    

Dottie - so sorry to hear it is a definite BFN for you, thinking of you  

JJ1 - hope you are bearing up, thinking of you too  

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Some1, just to mention that we all go through moments of doubt or thoughtfulness - they don't stop when you get your BFP either so be warned.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie- So sorry that AF arrived, she came for me too this evening, and always does 4 days after I stop Cycolgest/Gestone. 

Katie- Really hoping and praying that the bloods are a good strong positive  - you mentioned about possible implantation, but they can detect on bloods if you have indicated this- but hopefully it is a nice high number!!

Jenny- How exciting to get going so soon. cyclogest is progesterone pesaries/suppositories, and in natural pregnancy the corpus luteum would secrete it so they give us cyclogest or Gestone (injections) until usually 12 weeks, but each clinic varies.  Good Luck.

As for me I haven't gone back to work yet, I was signed off till next Monday and I want one clear day when I haven't broken down crying before I go back, my friend also said the ward area where my office is is surrounded by social cases and drug wothdrawing babies, so she said make sure that you are ready for it!

Today I was doing very well this morning, even the way I still wake up every day at 0600 to remind me that I should be giving myself Clexane and ritodrine!!!for my non existent baby didn't phase me today. But the clinic phoned, as I had a requested a follow up with Mr T himself, and they said the next available appt was Sept, then I lost it and sobbed all morning I can't be kept hanging on till Sept, so I have one with another Dr there on Thurs at 5 pm.  

Trying to see what options I have open to me I contacted 2 Spainish clinics IM and IVI Barcelona - both clinics next appts are in June! but you can cycle quickly afterwards with DE- but I am not entirely sure about it yet or if I should try 'one more time'- this was supposed to be my final own egg cycle, but as it went so well maybe....

I have also a telephone consultation booked with Dr Sher in Las Vegas next weekas well - as they pioneered the viargra suppositories in helping endo lining problems! Not sure about costings for cycling there, another FF thought it was 8K is plus accom , flights and  transport but I am not too sure.  

L x


----------



## danny1102

Hi jenny,

I am currently on the 2ww using Cyclogest pessaries and as far as I know they make the lining wall thicken so that the embies can implant. They make you produce the hormones you have in a normal pregnancy!!

Hope this helps answer your question

xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Dottie - I am so so sorry hun  .  I wish I could make it all better for you.  Look after yourself and make sure you have lots of support around you xxx

JJ1 - I don't blame you for not going back to work. It's hard enough anyway without being surround by those poor little ones all day.  I'm so sorry that yo ucouldn't get an earlier appointment with Mr T - they can't really believe you are are going to wait until September.  I think one of the hardest things about all this tx lark, is the constant waiting between appointments/cycles - it is almost unbearable, you just feel like your life is in limbo.  I realy hope you r appointment on Thursday will help you decide what route to take now.  I know it is so difficuly but you are so strong and determines, I dont doubt for a second that you will get there in the end  

Katie - can't wait to hear how you get on


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - clinic just rang and the blood test was negative - I feel OK about it, just wanted to find out either way to be honest. It's very strange that there was a faint line but maybe it was the HCG trigger injection still left in my system. One thing I can tell you is that I will be having a very large glass of wine tonight as my nerves have been in tatters for the last couple of days!!  

Thanks for all your support over the last couple of days - it's meant an awful lot to me. Just sorry I couldn't give you the exciting news you were all expecting to hear  

Dottie and JJ1 - hope you are both bearing up - you've both been through a much tougher time than I have.

Take care everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Sorry Katie that your test was negative - Enjoy your glass of wine or two tonight.

JJ1 - hope you get some answers on thursday so you can decide what your next step will be.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie so sorry it was a negative  it is nerve wracking get inconclusive results and another cruel twist this game throws at us to test us!!!  Enjoy your wine you do deserve it hun.
I went out to a pub on Sat night and had one glass of wine and one drink in the pub but it felt so odd and I was worried it would go to my head after a month or so with nothing!!

I rang the clinic and spoke to the complaints manager about the 5 month wait to see Mr T, she took on board but still didn't give me a nearer time and said that she would speak to him but this is their system, she did assure me that if I faxed through my list of questions she would assure me that Mr T would give me the answers via the Dr I am seeing on Thursday. So I have done that and phoned and they had passed the 3 pages of questions to her, so we'll see what he comes up with, I am in the midst of completing the SIRM forms - all  13 pages for the phone consultation. 

The boys are happy to go wherever I choose so that is good to have their support, I would be lost without my donor's partner's support and know how lucky I am as it must be so much harder alone, we were chatting about it last night.

L x



Dottie- Hope that you are ok hun- have you got a plan b yet? when are you going for your post cycle consultation appt.


----------



## some1

Katie - so sorry to hear it was a BFN, sounds like what happened to you is similar to what happened to me in December - I was pretty upset about it, hope you are doing okay, thinking of you - hope you enjoy that glass of wine this evening.

Some1
xxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

I'm so sorry to hear that your result was negative - I was so hopeful for you.    
Be kind to yourself at this time - you deserve a bit of a treat after everything.  Thinking of you.


JJ - I hope you get the answers to your questions with your doctor on thursday.  I think it's outrageous that they make you wait 5 months.  I really feel for you when you say you haven't managed a tear free day yet.  It's so hard.  I think I'm in denial as I haven't really spoken to anyone & not facing up to what's next.  Like you I had planned one try with my own eggs - cons said at my age they would give it one aggressive go.  I don't know if my response/eggs/embryos is a good sign or not?  Not sure if I have got my head around double donation yet....
I hadn't planned to have a post cycle consultation - maybe I should......
Big hugs
Dx


----------



## kylecat

Cheers girls for all the good wishes - must admit I've been a bit tearful this eve but have picked myself up and now waiting for AF to decide whether to go for it again this month.

Some1 - I think that I had a very similar experience to you. I believe that it may have been a chemical pregnancy - apparently they are quite common and most women don't even know they have had them and just think their period is late. The introduction of these early pregnancy tests have made people more aware of them unfortunetly. I hope that you are feeling better after your wobble this weekend  .

Dottie and JJ1 - thinking of you both. It's one hell of a tough journey emotionally and physically. Sadly, am beginning to realise this myself  . Dottie, I hope you manage to get a useful consultation to talk things through. JJ1 - I hope the phone consultation with the american clinic goes well. Let us know how you get on.

Roo - I read on the other thread about your plans for treatment abroad - that's lovely news. I am looking forward to reading about how you get on and I wish you lots and lots of luck  .

I'm off to bed early tonight. Being nervous and then lots of tears can make you really tired. I'm totally worn out - just glad I've got a few days of the school holidays left to sort myself out!

Love to all
katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie and Katie, so sorry to hear about your BFNs.  My heart goes out to you both.  

Dottie, it sounds like it might be worth having a consultation to help with the next steps.  They should have a better idea about your receptiveness to another try shouldn't they and the more info you can get the better.  

Katie, good luck with your decision on whether to go for it again when your AF arrives.  Hope you have a good night's sleep and feel brighter.  A good cry and sleep are great healers, aren't they?

JJ, wishing you lots of luck with your consultation on Thursday.  I hope you're feeling ok hun. 

Good luck Jenny with joining the 2WW soon.  

F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie, Katie, sorry ot hear your news   
JJ Take care x
Jenny all the best for your 2WW  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## winky77

ooo heck.....I've not managed to get on line for a couple of days. Been on the move with work and couldn't get on wireless until today.  I am gutted to hear the news from Dottie P and Katie.  I am so so sorry about your BFNs.  I was so hopeful for you both. Tough journeys all around.  JJ...I have been thinking a lot about you too in the last few days....you are such a brave and courageous woman and I really admire your strength with all of this.  I hope all three of you give yourself some time out and then find some clarity about next steps.  sending     xxxxxd


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls thanks so much for all the support it really helps knowing that you are here.

Dottie- most clinics include a follow up in their IVF package- but it is useful to answer the q's like did I respond well, what are my chances with my own eggs, what would you do differently if I was to cycle again (they do say the first cycle is a learning curve - long protocol,short protocol etc) this link is on the ICSI thread but had some useful tips people ask in follow ups.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Didi- thank you for the nice words, I just think I am a snivelling wreck but today was a better day, people like Lou inspired me over the years to never give up, and I've always said it to her, despite all her heartache getting there and cycle after cycle the losses, she now has her beautiful Ellis. You are doing so well on the weight ticker- good for you!!!

Katie- Hope you got some rest it is so draining and the puffy eyed look isn't great I wore sunglasses yesterday, but then it started to rain!!! so I went to the nail bar and had my eyebrows waxed and I always look like I've been punched in the eyes red and swollen for a few hours afterwards so that was my cover story!!

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, so sorry      

loe
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny  Fri goes well.
L x


----------



## kylecat

Good luck Jenny for friday   . Hope all goes according to plan. Let us know how you get on.

Love
katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Jenny!  
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## marmite_lover

Katie & Dottie - hope you are both doing okay and papmering yourselves  

JJ1 - good luck foryour follow up appointment - I hope it helps you clarify what you want to do next

Jenny - lots of luck for tomorrow and the dreaded 2WW


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Jenny wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow  

Love 
Jovi x


----------



## some1

Jenny - sending you loads of   and  for the 2ww!

Some1
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jenny - now to put your feet up and try and chill - take care     
Take care
Rachel x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Jenny - wishing you all the very best for the 2WW..... 

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Jenny

Good luck with the 2ww and don't test too early 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jennuy best of luck for the cycle and the 2ww madness
L xx


----------



## dottiep

Welcome to the 2WW Jenny. Wishing you the best of luck

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Jenny    

Lou love the new pic, he's so scrummy x


----------



## dottiep

Jenny  - just to say hope the 2WW is going OK...keeping everything crossed for you!
   


Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jenny - am I right in thinking you test tomorrow? Sending you lots of   
Wishing you all the very best

Katie - how is it going? You're very quiet at the moment....I've significantly cut down on how much I'm telling my friends about tx this time - partly because I don't want to bore them, partly because I have been a bit of a recluse with the IVF anyway - it's making me stay at home more and take it easy, and partly because I found it really stressful when they all wanted to know how it was going (even though it was kindly meant)
Outcome of not talking to people in the real world is that I find myself compelled to write it all down here on FF instead - probably boring you all silly in the process!

Perhaps I should start one of those diaries in the 2WW section (even though I am not on 2WW yet) - might be a good outlet

Anyway, I hope it's all going well, you must be having IUI tomorrow no?

And Some1 - totally lost track, but are you also on 2WW? 

Lots of   and   to you all,
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Jenny - hope you are OK - havent heard much from you recently - I am thinking positive thoughts for your test day tommorrow - really hope you get good news   

Some1 - how are you coping with the clomid tablets? Any news on when your IUI will be? Hopefully not too soon!

Laura - thanks for asking after me - I have been reading most days but not posting much as work has been absolutely manic this week! I shall post more now on the IUI and IVF threads  

Lots of love and luck to you all! 

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Jenny,


                             


Good luck

Dottie

xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Jenny!  

Thinking of both of you too Katie & Some1. Hope you're both doing ok. 

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Jenny - how are you? Any news? Keeping my fingers crossed for you    .

Lou - please add me to the 2ww ladies - test date 16th May  

Love
katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh Katie, so we'll hopefully be able to toast you with a celebratory champagne at the Stratford meet then!

Reckon I'll be testing around the 22nd May - depends when ET is and whether they make me wait 16 days or 14 - suspect it will be 16 as that's what LWC do with IUI...

Have everything crossed for you
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Laura and Rose!! Lets hope that we have lots to celebrate at the stratford meet up!             

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny I am so sorry that it wasn't your lucky time this month, take care and be kind to yourself hun
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Jenny

                      

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, so sorry to hear of your BFN  Good that you are keen to get back on the journey. One step nearer to your little one 

F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jenny     
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## princess-mimi

Jenny

  I am so sorry hun     

Love

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## some1

Jenny, so sorry to hear that it was a BFN, thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

Jenny,

so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you & sending    
Well done for getting straight back on the wagon though!
Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi Jenny - was sorry to read your news - I know exactly how you feel - it's horrible. However I am so glad that you are getting straight into cycle number four - well done!

Take care  
katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

So sorry Jenny that this wasn't your month, be good to yourself and good luck for the next go.  

Hope the 2ww is not too difficult katie 

Where are you at Some1 ?


Take care all

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

JU - a 2WW virgin!!! Keeping everything crossed for you - Katie & some1 too!

XX


----------



## Roo67

Ju, Katie and Some1 - welcome to the dreaded 2ww - hope you all get the right result at the end of it

Roo xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Good luck to you 2wwers.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! Hope all our 2ww's are doing well. I am now in the last five days before test day and that's when you start to go loopy!!  

I've pretty much decided to have a break this month and not go for a fourth IUI (if needed!!   ). I was just wondering if it would matter terribly if I tested thurs evening instead of friday morning? I don't think I could go into work if it was bad news and act all normally. Would rather get my head around it the night before if poss!! Does anyone think this would matter?

Lots and lots of luck to Ju, Some1 and Laura - reckon in a couple of weeks time, there will be one or two BFP's on this thread!      

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - def good to have a break if you think you will move to IVF in July - they like you to have a drug free month, and would be awful to want to start IVF and then to be told you have to wait another month (not to mention messing up your plans to do it in the holidays...)

As for testing, well, I don't see why you can't test Thurs eve not Fri - but they do say first morning urine is best. And if it's negative, won't you still feel like you have to wait until you test on Fri to be 100% sure anyway? If you see what I mean....so even if you test Thurs and it's negative you'll still be needing to re-test on Fri just in case?

Not sure if that helps, but maybe test Thurs and then if it's negative you can prepare yourself for the worst. And then if it turns positive on Fri you'll get a lovely surprise...

Of course I'm hoping it's positive anyway - good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Laura - as ever good advice! If it's negative I'll be OK and as usual I'll probably get over it in a couple of days. I just hate all this waiting around, would rather know now!! very impatient!  

Thanks for your advice re success rates as well. What you say makes good sense. I shall enquire about sperm availability at my own clinic, if I get no joy there I shall make an IVF consultation appointment at LWC. (if it hasn't worked of course!! Arghhh!! I must be MORE POSITIVE    )

Love Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...it's a fine line isn't it, that balance between realism and positivity?

Oh, the 2WW is awful isn't it? I feel much better today, which is of course a good thing....but then again I almost wish I felt bad as that suggests I have a reason to feel bad if you know what I mean?! I don't want to get back to normal in case that means it hasn't worked...pointless over analysing on day 3 of 2WW though  

Fingers crossed for us both...
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Katie - don't give up yet honey!  Keeping everything crossed for you.

  

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone!

Very strange time of the day for me to be posting! Unfortunetly I got into work this morn and promptly burst into tears and have been crying ever since - hormones I think! The school counsellor (normally for the children!!) had a chat with me and I told her what I've been doing, she could see how upset I was and told me to go home and this time to be honest I wasn't going to argue!!

I've taken no time off since I started all this treatment and I think third time round it's all got a bit too much for me trying to put on a brave face. Normally I am so professional and the kids always cheer me up, but the time has come for me to stop and take stock of what I've been doing. I hope to be back in tommorrow though!!!

Probably do the test today - but I know what it'll be be - however once I've found out and my period has started I will feel loads better - it's this being in limbo land that I find so difficult!

Will take a month or so off, have a bit of normality in my life and then start an IVF cycle - no more IUI's for me I'm afriad.

Thanks to all you girls for your never ending support - so looking forward to seeing you all on saturday!

Good luck to Ju, Some1 and Laura - laura, those wierd dreams sound promising, especially after what lou said!

Feel better for getting this all out!

katiexxx

PS - my parents are away at the mo and they gave me a card before I left. I opened it this morn and it's made me cry even more - they have said how proud they are of me for going it alone


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, you poor little sausage     

Thinking of you both at this horrible time.  I'm sure everyone will agree that nobody enjoys the 2ww.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Lou and suzie for your kind words - nice to know people are about during the day! 

Special thanks to Jenny and Ju for the chats on the phone - has made me feel so much better,

Off to read my celebrity magazine!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - just snuck on in a quiet moment at work. So sorry you are having a horrid time...I know exactly how you feel. It happened to me on IUI no 2. Strangely enough with no 3 I was much calmer, just kind of went, OK, oh well, it didn't work, onwards and upwards. But with no 2 I was in tears for a few days, including semi hysterical phone call with a (male) colleague about it all  
It's awful, awful, awful - but pls try to stay positive. It will happen.....
And you haven't even tested yet, so don't give up hope totally - I know you think AF is around the corner, but it might not be. Take Lou's advice and test tomorrow morning just in case

Meantime, enjoy the celeb mag, look after yourself, and we'll all be there to either celebrate or cheer you up on Saturday (I hope it's the former...)

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Katie - big   for you hun.  Hope you are doing a bit better now.  This whole business is so tough isn't it.  Sending you lots of     keeping everything crossed for you to get a BFP  

Ju, Laura - hope you are both doing okay too.  Sending you lots of     too.

I am on day 8 now and been feeling pretty flat mixed with very emotional for the past few days - I actually cried during my yoga class last night because the music was too loud  .  I wish we could just get a result without having to go through the dreaded 2ww.  Really trying to block out the negative thoughts, but keep finding myself trying to work out dates and finances for IUI number 6 and then IVF.

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Keeping an eye on you all and keeping all my fingers crossed.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies so sorry the 2ww is getting to you- it is a nightmare I think it gets harder with each IVF cycle . Really hope that you have some 's and it will be all worth it
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ladies - take care            
am thinking of you all
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - totally with you on the crying thing! I'm crying at just about anything at the moment - including poster in Tesco's for missing kitten...check out girl must think I'm totally loopy  

Katie - thinking of you for tomorrow morning....just really hoping those AF pains are actually pregnancy pains....

Feeling a bit sorry for myself this eve too, won't repeat my 'down' post on the IVF thread, but I guess today is the first day since ET where I've actually thought about how I'll feel if it's negative and how I'll cope. Making me feel physically sick even thinking about it. Must try to return to not thinking about it for now. Need to buy some preg tests at the weekend - only have the free one the clinic gave me and have already decided to test earlier than Fri so need at least one extra (I know I'm not supposed to test early, but no way I'll make it to Friday....!)

What is the best sort to get do you think? I've never actually got to test day before - always got AF first (am assuming cyclogest will stop that this time though...)

Katie, Some1, Ju - thinking of you all - this waiting is HELL....
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

oh heck....think I'm having a phantom 2WW emotional wobble in sympathy for you all. ....I am usually very emotionally controlled (years of 'big girls don't cry' reinforcement from my very emotionally controlled parents!) .....but got a big lump in my throat reading katie's earlier post...carried on reading and whoosh the tears came!  Wish I could wave a magic wand, rub the lamp, invent time travel.....  but being a mere mortal all I can do is send you all the most positive vibes I can muster.....am reiki trained so maybe something there in the universal energy stuff! 

nite nite and hope the weird dreams keep coming....but just nice weird ones ! 

Di xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

thinking of you all this morning!!! 

I would agree with Lou Clearblue digital everything!! I got a +ve with CBD and -ve with First Response on same sample of pee in a pot and had a BHCG of 297 on round one!

L x


----------



## kylecat

hey girls!!

Thanks for the good luck wishes - unfortunetly, things haven't worked out this month for me - I wasn't at all surprised as I've known in my heart of hearts for about a week now! 

Managed to drag myself into work - and funnily enough, felt all the better for it so very pleased I went!

Have got my chardonnay for this evening as well as my carte d'or ice cream (buy one get one free, sainsburys!) so going to take it easy and get packed ready for tommorrow. Sneaked off early from school today - naughty!

Some1, Laura and Ju - I know one or more of you will get lucky this month - I just have this feeling for some reason. Lots of luck and love to you all       .

Didi - sorry my post made you cry! I shall buy you a drink tommorrow to make up for it!!!!!  

Love 

Katiexxx

PS - see you all tommorrow


----------



## Roo67

So sorry Katie,    don't drink too much can't have you with a hangover tomorrow  

See ya tomorrow.

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Katie - so sorry to hear it was a BFN  , really feel for you.  Hope you enjoy the wine and icecream this evening.    Thinking of you.

Laura - hope you are feeling a bit better today, thinking of you and sending you  

Ju - how are you doing?  lots of   and   for you too

I'm feeling a bit better today, haven't cried so far - but there is still plenty of time for that!  I am constantly monitoring for possible symptoms, but think anything I am feeling is down to wishful thinking/stress/side effects of drugs    

Just wanted to say thanks so much to everyone for all your support and good wishes - it really does help  

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Katie - so so sorry


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie - sorry to hear your news.  Take care, enjoy the ice cream and wine and enjoy tomorrow.
Take care big hugs,
Rachel x


----------



## winky77

Oh Katie....am so so sorry about BFN......we'll try and cheer you up tomorrow....can't wait to see you all xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Oh Katie, I'm so sorry hun.  Relax & pamper yourself tonight & big hug waiting tomorrow.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, so sorry to hear that things didn't turn out for you this month.  Thinking of you and I hope you are enjoying your chardonnay and carte dor!

Looking forward to seeing everyone that can come tomorrow!

Some1, Ju and Laura keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Katie

So sorry hun   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Katie, sorry to hear it was a BFN, thinking of you  

 to Some1, Ju and Laura !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls for all your lovely messages   - I'm Ok thanks, feeling much better than yesterday. Really looking forward to seeing you all tommorrow,

Have a safe journey everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

So sorry to read your post Katie, take care hun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie  so sorry to read you sad news, take care of yourself hun.

JU, some1 and Laura-  for you girls, remember PUPOL x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - just to send my best wishes during your 2WW!  Keeping everything crossed.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Good luck rose with your first IUI - glad everything went OK on saturday, 

Here's hoping and praying for you to be first time lucky!  

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Rose, glad everything went ok with your IUI yesterday, will be thinking of you in the 2ww

Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good luck Rose with your 2ww !  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Ju/Some1 - I'm thinking of you both

 

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Good luck to some1 for your testing tommorrow - please let us know how you get on!     

Ju - I know that you are sure that it hasn't worked but stranger things have happened!! I'm sure that having the trigger injection next time will make you feel like you have much more of a chance (if there is a next time!!!  )

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, good luck for tomorrow !!   

Ju, sorry to read that you don't think that it has worked for you this time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Fingers crossed for our testers, hope you get the right results.

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

JU - you never know!  It aint over until the fat lady (AF) sings...
Some1 - good luck honey!

Dottie
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wow Some1 test day has come round really quick!  Wishing you all the    luck in the world 
Love
Jovi xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Some1 and Ju


----------



## some1

Wow, how lovely to come on this thread and see so many good luck wishes!  I'm really touched everyone  

Ju - I'm like you and pretty convinced it hasn't worked (although I'm also aware that there is a little bit of me that is still hopeful).  Sending you lots of     for a BFP!

My plan is to save my morning wee and test it when I get home from work.  Just don't feel that I want to test first thing then have to zoom off to work for the day.  I'm going to put my sample in the fridge (hygienic!  ) then take it out 20 mins before I test so it can get back up to room temp - hope that will be okay?  

Rose - hope your first 2ww is going okay so far and it isn't sending you   yet!

Jenny - how are you getting on?  Have you had your scan yet?

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ju!  Sorry hun, wishing you loads of luck too    
Love
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Some1 - goodness knows we could use a BFP on here soon!

And good luck Ju, although I know you're not planning to test

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

One minute past midnight......that makes it test day for Some1 !  Good luck chuck!  Fingers crossed ....

and Ju....amazed if you can resist testing and wait for AF instead....you are more patient than I ever could be!  Got everything crossed for you too!  

Good luck to Rose and Jenny too xxxx


----------



## some1

Hello

Well, I have had to take the day of work today as I have had terrible diarrhoea throughout the night and a temperature of 100.5 (my fertility thermometer nearly went into meltdown!!).

I eventually got up at 6am then had to wait 2 hours (!!!) to produce a wee to test - think I got really dehydrated  .  Was feeling really sorry for myself and absolutely sure that I was going to get a negative.  But ....  I got a BFP !!!!!!!     I am in shock and it really hasn't sunk in - I'm in a bit of a daze.  I know it is really early days, but I am so pleased to have got this far!

Ju - keeping everything crossed that you are about to join me!!

Some1
xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Some1 - that is fantastic news, I am soooo happy for you      Wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months...

JU21 - still keeping fingers crossed that you get a lovely surprise

Rose - I'm s behind with everything, I only just realised you are on the 2ww.  Wishing you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## Damelottie

SOME1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

     

OMG - I bet it just feels surreal


----------



## Felix42

Wow Some1. That is fantastic news!!!  I went all shivery reading it  



You must be in such shock!! Yeah!

Wishing our other 2ww-ers as much luck!! 

F xx


----------



## winky77

What brilliant news !!!...... Congratulations Some1...I am so so pleased for you and keeping everything crossed for some smooth sailing from now on   

Let's hope we can add some more   to the list in the next few days.....

xxx Di 
ps....thanks to Felix for prompting me on ******** that there was some news I should see on here!!!


----------



## kylecat

Wow, some1 - thats amazing news!! Congratulations!!  

Make sure you take it easy for the next few days and get over your nasty stomach bug!

Well done you!

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - so very pleased for you - CONGRATULATIONS! (at work so no time to do lots of icons, but very excited for you!!)

Feel better soon
Laura
x


----------



## some1

Thanks everyone - still in total shock.  Today hasn't seemed real at all!  Still got the squits quite badly   (hoping it isn't connected to being pregnant, if it is it's likely to continue isn't it  ) but not feeling at all sorry for myself now as got a pretty big distraction!

Phoned the clinic today and heard the receptionist tell the nurses and they had a little cheer for me!!  - apparently they are having a run of BFPs at the moment.  Got 7 week scan booked for 11th June, so now got a 3 week wait to endure - hope I get that far    

Some1
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 WOW!!!!!!  So pleased for you, you made me come out in goosebumps!  

Congratulations!!!!

Must dash, supposed to be getting ready but will catch up with everyone soon.


Lots of love
Jovi xx


----------



## Damelottie

I've been wondering all day how you were feeling


----------



## suzie.b

Congratulations on your BFP some1 - I'm sure the 3 weeks will pass in a whirl.  This is such brilliant news.  Well done.

                                          

Keep them coming, girls.  So who's next then?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

WOW Some1....that's amazing news!!  Like the others, I came out in goose bumps!!  Am sooooo pleased for you - what better than a BFP to take your mind of your bug!  Just goes to show ladies that IUI can work!!
Look after yourself.  Can't stop smiling!!
Big hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## Roo67

Woweee Some1 what fab news to come home to after a long long day at work, hope you get rid of the squits real soon.

So so pleased that we finally get another BFP on here - hopefully you'll be the first of many.

Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Some1, thats fantastic news !!!  

Hope you're feeling better soon and the three week wait to the scan flies by!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Oh Some1, I'm SO happy for you! Wonderful, wonderful news

Esperanza


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 I'm so happy for you congrats on your - hope you are soon feeling better and can enjoy your pregnancy
L x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck with IUI Jenny!

Fxx


----------



## some1

Thanks for all the posts everyone.  All your lovely words have made me cry ! Stomach upset much better today, but off work as still need to stick close to the loo - sorry TMI  

Jenny - loads of luck for your IUI today 

Ju21 - hope you are doing ok and AF stays away!

Rose - are you on day 5 of the 2ww now?  that is always when the 2ww madness started for me - hope you are getting on alright!

Laura - I know you are sure it is over for you this time, but still sending you   just in case and thinking of you lots  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 glad you are on the mend - has it sunk it yet?  Must be so amazing after all this time!

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## dottiep

Jenny - congratulations on basting!  14 (or 16 dependent on your clinic) days of madness! Wishing you the best of luck.
  

Dottie
x


----------



## some1

Wow Lou, that's quite a coincidence!  This site has been such a support to me and I have definitely learnt a lot from it over the last two years!

Jovi - it still doesn't seem real at all, I keep thinking that I have made a mistake!  I have checked my HPTs from yesterday about a million times to make sure    Have resisted testing again today though!

Rose - glad you are surviving the 2ww so far.  The only things that I did different this cycle compared to previous ones were :  wore a different pair of socks for IUI day (had worn the same pair of 'lucky' stripy socks for the first 4 and decided that a different pair might help!), kept some rose quartz with me (I have a had a copule of these crystals and found them quite emotionally comforting during tough times - I am generally quite skeptical about this kind of thing but I definitely get a comforting 'vibe' from rose quartz (sometimes when I hold it I feel like I can feel a pulse inside it  )  - have one piece about the size of an egg that I held in my hand when I went to sleep (and kissed and made wishes to    ) and often woke up still clutching it and have a much smaller piece that I kept in my pocket/bag during the day.  Everything else I did was the same as for my previous cycles (Pregnacare and Calcium, Yakult every morning, plenty of water, mug of warm milk and honey every night, yoga class once a week, tried to get plenty of sleep and avoid stress, no alcohol, next to zero caffeine, glass of pineapple juice and 5-6 brazil nuts a day and tried to eat my 5 fruit & veg - wow, that list is a lot longer than I thought it would be!!  Oh yes and I kept my lucky dice on my bedside table with a six showing!  Don't know if any of that made any difference to my BFP, but hope you find it helpful anyway!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Lou - just seen that you have put a BFP by my name on the list.  I can't believe those letters are by my name (am crying again!!!).  Thank you!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, hope your IUI went well today - good luck with your 2ww  

Some1, glad you are feeling a little better today  

Ju, hope you are doing ok and fingers crossed that AF stays away 

Rose, hope your 2ww is going well  

Hello to everyone else!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Jenny x


----------



## kylecat

Jenny - good luck - I really hope all goes to plan for you this time  . It sounds like the timing is spot on so your chances are good! here's hoping that you don't need any medicated cycles!!!     

Lots of love and luck 
Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Jenny.....fingers crossed...   

Ju....sorry it's not your time this time.  sounds a good idea about stepping up the monitoring/tracking bit given what you felt about detecting surge


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ju really hope that you are proved wrong when is testing date for you? When they do IUI would they not baste on consecutive days- I know when I did IUI's I did 3 cons days.

Jenny good luck


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Ju,

Not sure if there is one thread - but if there is, I bet JJ knows - she's brilliant at knowing where to find all sorts of info, I'm sure she'll be along soon....

I can tell you what it involved for me:

Day 2 - scan to check all OK to start the IUI cycle
Days 3, 5, 7 (and poss also day 9, can't remember now...) puregon injection (again, can't remember exact dose, but low...)
Then at least a couple more scans - prob day 9 and 12 - with trigger injection on day 12 or 13, and IUI around day 14.

So did involve quite a lot of to-ing and fro-ing to the clinic to check development of follies and time the IUI right. The injections part was very simple (although maybe I just think that now having been through IVF since!) - it's not a syringe but a pen with a really tiny needle and very easy to do. I found the main challenge the needing to go back and to for scans, but at least I was confident that I was timing things right. And on the medicated cycle I had 2 follicles, so that was also good as increased my chances (not that it worked mind you...)

At LWC you can also do what they call a monitored cycle. You don't take any drugs so you only get the usual 1 follicle, but they scan you regularly to see how the follie is developing and time the trigger injection accordingly. I did that on both my unmedicated cycles. Scans on approx day 8, 10, 12....trigger on day 13/14, IUI next day. If you want to avoid drugs, but time it right, this might be a good approach for you?

Good luck with the decision
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Ju,

Good luck today with decision.

I'm just wrapping up a few bits of work and then I'm off to Derbyshire for the long weekend. Looking forward to wine, some good chats with my old friend, and a relaxing time....

Just got to stay positive and start looking to the next IVF. Must stop eating chocolate and get my healthy eating back on track...I can only justify the 'I'm sad, I need chocolate' approach for so long  

Take care, catch up with you soon,
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Ju,  what a horrible experience & no wonder you're feeling shocked & sad. I'm afraid I've not got any experience/advice I can offer. I'm sure someone will though. In the meantime just to let you know I'm thinking of you. 

F xx


----------



## some1

Ju - blimey what a shock for you    Something similar happened to me on my 2nd cycle, I got a v faint BFP that was a BFN next day.  I was really worried that it meant something was wrong with me and did lots of reading about it.  What I found out was pretty reassuring - basically that very early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies are very common, many women ttcing naturally have them and never even realise, and there is no reason to expect it to happen again.  One of my books says they can be caused by the embryo implanting too early or too late and just not quite managing to get embedded.  So, I don't think there is anything you could have done to avoid it, or need to do next time to avoid it, not at this stage anyway.  Lou will probably be able to give you some really good advice about this.

Some1
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Ju....   ..how awful and sad you poor thing, and horrible to go through it. 

Was thinking though -  doesn't this show that your worries about detecting surges and getting timing right might have been unfounded?  Something positive to take out a sad outcome? 

Am sending you bIG    

xx di


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ju I'm sorry what an awful time   Sorry I have nothing to have the girls have put it better than I could  
Love 
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju have you done a pregnancy test- the Bridge rely on HPT and but will do bloods.  I hope that this isn't a m/c if you had bloods taken you would not if it was a biochemical pregnancy/mc etc  Hope that you are ok hun.

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Ju, so sorry to hear that you've miscarried.  On the positive side, it does show that you can get pg.  Also, I was looking up miscarriage following Hollysox experiences, and it said that, following a miscarriage, most women go on to carry their baby full term.  Hope this is the case for you.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Oh Ju - you poor thing - so sorry to hear what you have been through today - sorry I wasn't available for a chat tonight - I will give you a call tommorrow evening after G has gone to bed, 

Take care of yourself

Love Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Ju, good to hear that you're taking the positive out of this. As for progesterone, my understanding is that the cyclogest pessaries some of us have been prescribed for the 2ww are to give extra progesterone. They can be a bit messy and some of us have had side effects from them (tho mainly mimicking pg symptoms like saw breasts, delay of AF). As for side effects of other IUI/IVF drugs it definitely seems to be a personal thing - some experience no side effects, others quite a few so that's not really that helpful for you unfortunately - sorry. It also can be affected by the level of dosage, though presumably if you do take anything it would be a low dosage anyway. 

Sorry I can't be nore helpful but I'm sure the others will be. 

Anyway.as I say, good to hear you're keeping positive - it really is a good sign isn't it. Here's to no 2!  and ^ hugme^ for what you went through yesterday. 
Love & hugs to all,
F xx


----------



## dottiep

Morning Ju

I would say that I didn't suffer any side effects of the levels of puregon I was on for my IUIs (50 daily) but I feel very tired on IVF levels (250). Only side effects of cyclogest pessaries (progesterone support) were sore boobs.
Glad you've made a decision - I always feel better with a plan!

Take care & look after yourself.

Dottie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ju
Sorry ot hear your news - take care and be strong
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju as the others have said cyclogest or Gestone injections- ARGC are great believer in progesterone monitoring when pregnant and monitor the progesterone levels as well as HCG's and monitor these every 48 hours until they HCG levels over 10000 and then they move to scanning a few times a week when pregnant. They also increase and chop and change the progesterone support on girls that need it.

Also are you going to look into why you may have m/c'd? The Bridge took it as one of those things when I mc at 8 weeks, but I was not satisfied and went to Mr ******* for investigations in Harley St -a lovely man. Also how soon would you cycle again, they said to me one AF and then I could go again (IVF) and I did it was a nightmare cycle and when I said to Mr SHaw there why it had gone so wrong he said maybe I should have waitied longer like 3 months (as I have read on FF and other women since) and he said 'but you wanted to cycle again asap'- well off course you do you want your baby back but he is the medical expert that is paid to advise me on the best outcome.

I have always had 600 IU of puregon for IVF and the process makes me feel knackered, but that may because I have soemthing to take every 6 hours so never get a full nights sleep!
Take care
L x


----------



## some1

Rose -  

 - it is really shocking how family members can behave towards each other sometimes.  I can understand nasty things being said in the heat of the moment, but you would have thought having typed that email out she would have thought about what she said before she pressed send!!  She must have been very wound up and hopefully she is regretting it now.  

She has no right to try to blackmail you into telling your parents, but she does have the right to ask you not to involve her in future if it is putting her in an awkward position.  It sounds like she is convinced you are going to get a positive though and is concerned about the ramifications of this (your parents finding out she knew and didn't tell them, having to share some of the grandchild limelight with you etc).   she has got a sixth sense and your BFP is on the way!

Please try not to stress about having been stressed    I really don't think it will have made any difference - at the time of your row you were at the point in your cycle when the fertilized egg is floating around in your body, but not actually attached to it so I don't think stress could affect it at all.  Also, plenty of people conceive during times of mega mega stress so I don't think you have got anything to worry about on that front.

Thinking of you and hoping your sister realises she was out of order very soon.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose- So sorry to hear that your sister is stressing you out.  I also have chosen not to tell my Mum or any family of my TTC over the years, and also not wanting my Mum to worry about the pain/ops etc, so I only choose to tell some friends.  I think that your sister is out of order and when you are feeling stronger you should tell her.
I really don't think that the stress would have made a difference it is is going to work it will.

If I were you I wouldn't tell your sister anything and that way she can't hurt you when you are feeling vulnerable. When is test day for you if can't be long now 

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Rose

So sorry to read abut your sister - she is way out of line, regardless of being upset about your parents not knowing.  Please don't worry about the stress - people conceive in the most stressful situations, e.g. war torn areas so I'm sure it won't affect the outcome.  I'm hoping like mad that you get your positive, not only because it would make you happy, but also coz it would put your sister's nose out of joint.  I know, mean, aren't I?   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suzie I can't believe you are nearly 14 weeks- where has that time flown to!!! Hope you are having a happy healthy time
L x


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

I agree with the other girls re the stress thing - try not to worry.
As far as your sister is concerned I would hope that she will calm down & regret what she has put on 'paper'.  The old addage 'we choose our friends, not our family' is so true!  It is always better to discuss these things face to face than anonynous email - but leave it until a time that suits you.
Thinking of you

dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, you poor thing. My heart went out to you when I read your message. Your sister's reaction does say so much more about her, than you. I'm sure she will regret her actions & if she doesn't then that's her stuff. You are choosing to be an adult in your relationship with your parents to protect them & yourself & you should be justly proud of yourself to have taken this brave step. As the others said the stress shouldn't affect yr outcome. People conceive in all sorts of terrible situations, so try not to stress out further. Look after yourself. 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Rose, sounds like a good attitude to have.  Or maybe feel sorry for her for not having the generosity to be there for you at this emotional time. And, no, no bump yet - too much MS to build anything up .  Here's hoping you're soon building up your bump. 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose,

Just wanted to send you a  . Hope you are feeling better now and not letting your sister's outburst upset you too much. As the other girls have said, families are such difficult things - the emotions can be very strong....but try not to let it get to you - it does sound as if it's more your sister's problem than anything else. 

Hope you're doing OK on the 2WW. 

Bit out of touch and can't remember who is next to test, so lots of   and   to all you 2 WW'ers

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hi !  Been off the boards for a couple of days and shouldn't be on now as have to write a workshop and a presentation for tomorrow ....eeek!  But couldn't resist seeing where everyone is at!  

Rose.....flippin heck ..what an absolutely awful time with your sister....i think everyone else has said it really and I too think the 'grandparent limelight' thing is likely to be a big factor......


Jappy (oo....will take some getting used to the new name!)....I hope you are ok?...I'm reading your postings and response with real interest....planning to phone LWC 2moro to see what they think on progesterone for me etc..

Good luck to all other 2WWs....xx Di


----------



## suzie.b

Roo

Welcome to the 2ww!  Hope it will go quickly and that you'll feel totally relaxed.  Have a great remainder of trip with Dottie and your mum.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, how awful for you to be going through this upset with your sister at what is already an emotional time!     for you and  for the rest of your 2ww!

 for all others on 2ww too !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose

They sell test kits abroad too  

Good luck for Friday  
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Fingers crossed there's no tests in duty free then Rose. . Good to hear you'll be keeping busy in your 2nd week.  for test day!

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck Rose for friday - I know exactly how long these 2ww can seem!!!  

Please let us know how you get on, 

Katiexx

PS - Hope that you feel a bit better after that nasty e mail from your sister


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Seems strange posting on the 2ww thread after all this time - somehow doesn't quite real yet.

Rose - well done you on resisting those test sticks - unfortunately I have lots at home left over from IUI - may have to hide them somewhere.    for friday.

Jenny - how are you doing? when is your test day   

Anyone else currently on 2ww   lost the plot somewhere
I'm due to test on 9th June - seems a lifetime away, will change my ticker when get back home


Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

To all of you on the 2WW
Take care
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Oo, Jenny that sounds pretty positive!  that you'll be joining Some1 & suzie shortly. Goodness, you've got a lot on your plate at the moment!

Rose & Roo, wishing you lots & lots of  too. Maybe you could pool your pg tests! 

F xx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps.....

Just wanted to send     to our 2wwers !!!  Jenny......am hoping we'll get to meet up when your grand adventure brings you up to Scotland and hopefully toast a BFP!!!  Rose and Roo....let's make June a bumper month for BFPs!!!

xxD


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for adding me to the list Lou - not sure I'll resist testing til test day   , thats the day I go back to work so will need a couple of days to get my head around the result before then.

Won't change my name just yet but did buy a really cute Kanga and little Roo in Brno   

Jenny and Rose - hope you're both doing ok

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Lots of  to our 2ww-ers and those soon to join you! 

Felix xx


----------



## some1

Roo, Jenny and Rose - thinking of you all on your 2ww and sending you tons of  

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, Jenny, Roo & Dottie, wishing you lots & lots of  for the 2ww and imminent test days!

F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose,
Hope you're ok, it's still early and you never know. These symptoms are so similar to each other - AF / Pregnancy - they sure as hell didn't make it easy on us women when creating us!  Take care and look after yourself, still have everything crossed for you.        

R xx


----------



## Felix42

Fingers crossed for you Rose. Big hugs too for your being down. This is a very emotional journey and we've got to be kind to ourselves.  

Test day is Sunday isn't it?  for that & of course we'll pool our collective thoughts for you should you need to think about next steps. 

Big  to our other 2ww-ers too!

Love & hugs, F xx


----------



## Roo67

Sorry to hear your news Rose, stay strong, big hugs to you

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Rose

So sorry to hear your news.

                                                                                                                                               


Here's hoping that next time will be better and that you'll feel good about the timing etc.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Rose,

Sorry to hear your news.  Do treat yourself to some vino.  Am thinking of you & can understand how you feel.
If you do want to bounce some thoughts around just pm me.

Take care
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time- be kind ot yourself.

Dottie and Roo  for you both
L x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, so sorry to hear it wasn't to be 1st time lucky for you. Wishing you lots of  for your next step. Maybe join me in Brno in July? 

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Rose,

My Af was usually heavier and more painfull when I was having medicated IUI's last year,they came as a bit of a shock to me too. not only do we have to deal with a negative cycle then we get worse AF symptoms too, just to add insult to injury. I think the meds do play a huge part.

Enjoy your bubble bath and hope you feel a bit better soon

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, sorry to hear you're having a bad AF. Personally, I don't think my AFs were particularly different - maybe a bit heavier on a medicated cycle due to the stimulation. 

Hope you enjoy your bath. 

F xx


----------



## Felix42

Ps, how are you Roo? Hope you're feeling better from your difficult time earlier in the week. 
Dottie, hope you're chilling out nicely on your first full day back. 

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Felix,
Yes am feeling much better thankyou, but 2ww driving me  and only halfway through, need to find something to occupy my mind for the next week, may have been better to go to work ?!

Dottie - hope you're resting up and looking after yourself.

Jenny - how are you doing?

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, sorry to hear about your clomid induced spat with your ex!

Very excited to hear that we might be cycle buddies in July. My AF arrived on Friday too so fingers crossed we can share notes!

Hope you are feeling lots better after your bath. 

Jenny, sorry I missed sending  to you too earlier. Here's lots to try & make up for it.             

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

oh Rose....so sorry to hear your news and painful AF to add insult to injury !    

Jenny, Roo, DottieP -    


Roo....defo recommend the box set last series of Sex in the City...trouble is I bought it on Friday evening and I've watched the whole series in the last 36 hours......hours and hours of it!  Total procrastination as I had a million things to do this weekend...mostly work stuff which is a pain!....but got obsessed that I had to watch it all before going to see the movie tonight (Coco - we can compare notes!!!) .  Now have to chain myself to me desk for the afternoon.....and get off FF and ******** to do some work !! 

Di x


----------



## dottiep

I can whole heartedly agree that the brain training (nintendo DS) is completely addictive.  I took mine with me to Brno and it definitely helped while away some hours!


Dottie


----------



## dottiep

Coco - Does G not have one??  As Rose says, it was originally a portable games console for kids but has now been marketed to adults too.  You could get one and share it with him!


----------



## dottiep

There are loads of different games other than just maths - I'll bring mine along to next meet so you can 'try before you buy'.  My nephews won't go anywhere without theirs!
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls  - sorry I have been AWOL for a few days - was visiting my best friend in Manchester!

Rose - just wanted to say I am sorry to hear your news - I'm sure after a day or two you will feel a bit better but it's a horrible feeling - I got very very tearful on my first IUI. Good luck for your next steps.

Lots of love and luck to our other 2ww girls - Jenny, Roo and Dottie   

Good luck to Coco also for your 2nd IUI this week, 

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Jenny

I think your plan of only taking one test away with you is a good one!! Although I'm sure you could make a detour to a chemist at some point along the way  

Wishing you lots of luck for thursday - remember some people have loads of symptoms and others have none at all!  Sending yo    

Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Great to hear from you Jenny,

sorry it wasn't a different result this morning but as you say it was a little early - good luck for official test day    - I'll probably end up testing early too. I agree being made reduntant is a bit drastic but would love the opportunity to just take off and go where the mood took me. Have fun.
I'm also in turmoil - one minute convinced its not worked and next 'well it might' - nothing to do but wait though.

Keep in touch as much as you are able will love to hear about your travels.


My neice got a DS for christmas - bet she forgotten about it now -may have to 'borrow' it when I next see her - will need to but some better games or brain trainer though. 

How are you doing Dottie ?


Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Roo

I have to say that I think the utrogestan tablets are keeping me very mellow!  I feel so much more chilled than I do normally and didn't even get stressed when couldn't find a parking space at my local m&s for 20 mins today! However I think I'm going to switch to taking them vaginally from tonight as it's supposed to ease the tiredness - I think I've only been awake for about 4 hours in total today!

I'm trying to think really positively, although am only on day 2.....let's see how I feel this time next week.

Just one thing - I've been having strange 'dragging' pains in lower abdomen.  I got them last time but only at the end of the 2ww....not sure whether I should be worried or whether they're just side effects of the progesterone

Need to call clinic tomorrow to see if my other 2 embies are good enough to freeze.....fingers crossed.



Can't believe you are admitting already to planning to test early!!   

Try to stay sane this week...nick your neice's DS and the week will fly by!

Take care
Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Dottie,

I'm using Crinone and must say I've not really noticed any difference but saying that I've not really done much for the past couple of days  - might start taking utrogestone and then I can sleep away this week 

I've been having constant AF pains but very dull and other odd  pains - I'm putting it down to the crinone though and trying not to read too much into it. 
The only reason I'm admitting to testing early is test date is monday and I'm back at work that day so need to know either way before then - honest.

had a call from a girl at work the other day asking how I had got on, I said all was fine and just got to wait now, she said " Oh I thought you would have known straight away" I know Stepan and his team are good - but not that good. (she is a senior nurse and has had 2 kids !!)

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow - not that you'll need it though unless you want siblings  

Roo xxx


----------



## dottiep

Good evening ladies.

Are you all keeping sane? Jenny - not sure you'll be reading this but keeping everything crossed for you.

Roo - have you tested today yet??  

I've had really bad period type pains today, some have had me gasping out loud!  Not sure what to think - probably more side effects of the drugs. 
Called Stepan earlier to ask about my embryos (frosties!!) and he said he'd check and email me.... that was 11 o'clock thismorning & still not heard....I'm going mad here!

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, those drugs sound great! Are they instead of cyclogest?

The pulling feelings sound very positive. 

Thanks for the PM. I'll text you (as I can't reply to PMs via my mobile & I'm away on a course this week). 

Roo, how are you doing? Hope you're getting lots of relaxation. 

Jenny, wishing you lots of  for test day too. 

Not long til you join the 2ww Coco!

I like the sound of the Nintendo DS for the 2ww. I'm probably going to be away on the canals for my 2ww so should be fairly occupied. It looks like my test day (a long way off still!) will be my birthday. 

Thinking of you all &  for some more BFPs!!

Love & hugs to all, felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Dottie - great news about your frosties - won't be needed straight away though, need to leave them there for siblings  ,  Stepan  for leavg you hanging on all day.

No I've not tested this morning   I'm trying to resist for as long as I can, I've come down to my brothers for a few days to try and occupy myself, quite easy with a 5yrold and a 10mth old.

Jenny if you look in hope you're ok .

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose, Jenny, Roo & Dottie, just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you all and   for some very good news!

      

Love & lots of luck

Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Jenny - just wanted to say that I hope the AF pains are to do with early pregnancy instead of AF arriving - I know that they can be very similar. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you  .

Glad you are enjoying the first few days of your trip - hope you are comfy in the camper van!

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, hope you have a lovely trip & get a BFP during it.    

Thinking of our other 2ww-ers & Coco, aren't you joining them tomorrow? Hope all goes well!

F xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, hope you are enjoying your trip and that you will get a BFP !!

Dottie, hope you are doing okay on the 2ww!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Rose - so sorry to read that you had a BFN    Wishing you all the luck in the world for tx number 2

Jenny - hope AF is holding off and you end up with a BFP 

Dottie - hope your 2ww is going okay and not sending you too   - sending you lots of   and 

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

God this is sooo hard....I had been feeling really positive and quite chilled actually for the first 4 days post transfer.  Had some quite painful pains too - don't know what to think
however have been really tearful for the last couple of days - hope it's not the usual pmt?
I wish I could go to sleep and wake up in a week's time!

D


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Dottie - it's awful isn't it....

Sending you a big virtual  

Try and stay positive hun, here's hoping this is the one for you....
Am thinking of you,
Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, all those could be signs of pg, as I'm sure you know.  Contact Stepan if you're feeling scared about the pains.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

The waiting is agony isn't it Dottie?

Try and keep as busy as you can, without overdoing it. Those strange pains might be a very very good sign. Take care

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, those signs sound good so try to stay positive. 

It is so hard though isn't it? Not long to go now tho.  lots of sticky  &  for you. Remember they are great strong little embies you've got there. 

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Dottie - how are you doing today hun ? I had some strange pains at times too. Try and stay positive ( I know its easy for me to say now !) keeping everything crossed for you,


roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Dottie and Coco xxx


----------



## dottiep

It's sooo hard not to over analyse everything you feel on this darned 2WW.  I've spent literally hours reading people's 2ww diaries on here looking for some kind of reassurance that what I'm feeling is positive or not.
Have had semi migraine for a couple of days now so that's getting me down too.
I really don't think I'm handling this very well this time - I'm so unbelievably emotional & have been crying at the drop of a hat - am scared it's a sign AF is coming but I worry that everything is!
The pains have also stopped for the last couple of days which makes me think it's all over too Seem to be smelling lots of things though and have read that's supposed to be a good sign??  I'm sorry to be so crap but I know you guys understand.  

Trying to be positive but failing miserably.

D


----------



## Felix42

Big  Dottie. Those do all sound like very good signs. Wishing you lots of sticky   Hang in there. Not too long to go now.  

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Aahhh dottie -big big    to you. It would be so much easier wouldn't it if everyone got the same symptom.

I know there is nothing anyone can say to make it any easier   

 

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hello there Dottie....
how are you feeling 2Day?  sending you     ......Reprofit hat-trick on its way !! 

Any news from Coco.....did your IUI happen 2day?  I am getting up at 5am 2moro to test for surge if happens I am on 7am flight down to London!  If not should be sunday and I am also booked on sunday evening flight!  Finally got my 2 donor choices today...have a gut feeling but spending a friday night in making my decision!!  Had lovely chat with Amy at LWC so that really helped. Have to email when made mind up so if 2moro she can do the prep first thing! 

xxDi


----------



## Roo67

Didn't see the   on first page (thanks Lou  ) looks good  

I'm sure you'll be there with me next week Dottie


----------



## dottiep

Di - best of luck with your first basting!  Let's hope we're having a run of good luck on here.  I do really like Amy -she is so helpful & understanding.

Coco - you've gone AWOL...when is it happening for you??


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - thinking of you hun. I know there's nothing I can say to help....take care of yourself, try to keep busy and the wait will be over soon

Another big   for you

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - thinking of you          
Di - all the best for this weekend!  You take care and travel safely.
hi to everyone else and anyone I've missed - still catching up on everyone's news!
Congrats Roo!!
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Di!   

Coco, hope your IUI is either imminent or you are already on the 2WW.  Either way wishing you lots of luck!  

Jenny, hope you got your BFP and you are having a good break.  

Hope you're feeling a bit better Dottie & the symptoms stay positive 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Thinking of you dottie - how are you feeling today?


Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Ah thanks Roo.  Frankly I'm rubbish!  I know it's all hormonal but I feel like I'm falling apart.
Have been reading peer support, 2ww diaries and anything else that's vaguely reassuring since 6 am - can't sleep.
Had a couple of odd pains again last night and today feels like my ovary is hurting. Boobs not so sore....don't know if these are good or bad signs.  I really don't remember being this obsessional or    last time.  I keep sobbing.  I need to get a grip! And I was so chilled for the first few days which I thought was the utrogestan - maybe I should up my dose  
Nearly tested thismorning but at only 8 days post 3dt that's probably a bit stupid! 
Anyway enough about me - I just keep spouting the same old stuff going round and round in my head.

How are you?  Have you made a dr appointment yet? Has it sunk?  I really am sooo very chuffed for you.  if it's a boy are you going to call it Stepan or Marcel  

Love dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Erm let me think about that ................. No   , 

I'm doing ok, has begun to sink in now, but now obsessing about symptoms or lack of them, (.) (.) only slighty tender when prodded !! Got docs appointment on tuesday so we'll see when I can get first scan.

So sorry that you are feeling so rubbish,   please please try and stay positive, a lot of ppl get no symptoms this early on - but you know all that already. Try and hang on a little while longer before testing to give a good chance of getting an accurate reading.

Hope you get to meet up with Di this afternoon - give her a hug from me.

Ring or text me anytime.

 Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Thank hun

By the way, that question wasn't a 'yes or no' question....it was an 'either or'   
xx


----------



## Roo67

Mmmmmmmmm thats a difficult one then, I'll let you know.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie,

So sorry you are finding it so hard. I know I'm going to be the same 2nd time round. There's nothing you can do but go with the feelings sweetie. It doesn't matter if you're a bit tearful - only to be expected. Don't put too much pressure on yourself to be tough/strong etc - this is a hard hard thing we are all doing and if it makes you a bit obsessional and hormonal, well that's completely normal....

Just hang in there, only a few more days to go before you can test. 

Have a lovely time with Di today - have a cappucino for me  

Take care, and you know where we all are if you need us,
Laura
x

PS Roo - let's hope it's a girl then


----------



## dottiep

Thanks Laura!

Roo - there's a chance it could be twins so you could have a Stepan and a Marcel


----------



## kylecat

Dottie, sorry to hear you are feeling low - these two weeks are just awful aren't they and there's nothing I can do or say to make you feel better. I know exactly what you mean about reading through people's 2ww symptoms etc - I did that myself. I actually found that was making me feel worse though so maybe have a break from that part of the site for a while so you haven't got quite so many thoughts buzzing round in your head all at the same time! Enjoy your decaf with Di  

Roo - I actually like the names Marcel and Stepan - I think you should seriously consider them!!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

I wonder how many Stepan's and Marcel's there are ?, lets hope I have girl/s then   

I do quite like those names -(for 2 czech doctors) -  but definately not for my little one/s


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Didi -         for you.
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Coco, good to hear you're all on course. Will be thinking of you.  for Monday!

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, I also like the name Stepan for a doctor - it rhymes with bedpan    .  Dottie, you forgot about Marek - maybe she could have one emby split so that she could have Stepan, Marcel and Marek.  Marek is the gorgeous one .  Mind you, gorgeous names for girls AND boys .

Anyway, Dottie, what are you going to call your two?  Just to say that the aching womb thingy seems to be quite common.  There is a lot of stretching going on if you are pg.  And, as for emotional, I played some music today and when Celine Dion, Miracle came on, I think I needed two bucketfuls to rehydrate what I'd lost crying    .  As for watching Sea Biscuit the other day .  And at work, if anybody says a slightly negative word to me, I have to lock myself in my office for a couple of hours in case I drown them     .  Nobody at work knew until Friday so they probably thought I'd been taken over by an alien.  Now a couple of people know, I expect they'll all know by next week - I work in a hospital.  And, isn't it strange how the men are the biggest gossips and yet say that only women gossip ?!?  Anyway, just wanted to know that those symptoms are not exclusive to PMS - pregnancy has them in absolute abundance   .

Coco, hopefully you'll be on the 2ww in just a few days.

Di, welcome to the 2ww - hope it's not too gruesome.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

My money's on 2 little roos.....

X


----------



## Felix42

Yes me too!

F xx


----------



## Roo67

My mother would have kittens   

We'll just have to wait and see - not sure I could cope with 2 little Roo's one would be plenty thankyou !!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

BOGOF - Buy One Get One Free!!
Sounds fantastic to me!


----------



## winky77

oh my gawd!!!!  Did today really happen?!??!?!     

Back at home now...PJs on....fed and watered...amazingly still awake (just!).....despite less than 4 hours sleep and having been up since 4.30am ! 

I feel REALLY REALLY weird.....it is so surreal!  Dottie....please tell me I didn't dream the wonderful bit where you spotted me walking down Harley st and pulled up your car and ferried me to lunch!?!? 

I am sure I will be more 'with it' tomorrow but right now I'm doing that spacey over-tired thing!  

So better add me to the 2WW Lou!  Test date 22nd June (my Dad's 70th birthday.....lucky omen??!) 

Talking of lucky omens......found myself buying a ridiculous Scottish lucky charm fridge magnet at the airport this morning......and flew both ways with Easyjet so had the lucky colour orange thing covered too!  

Everything went swimmingly ! Literally!  The lovely nurse Mimi at LWC was most impressed with the stats on my 'sample' ....apparently swimming as fast as fresh stuff...      .  I know it is a longshot but I am thinking     and at the same time exploring my options for IVF as a next step as wouldn't want to delay getting going with that (this IUI is natural so no drugs to get out of system = should hopefully not have a gap).  Have a phone consultation with consultant on monday to discuss best option for me with my stats, age etc. Feels a bit weird doing that whilst on 2WW but heck why not! 

So have dull ache in my nether regions...something is definately going on in there and I'm willing it on!

It was great to meet up with Dottie....altho I wonder what the people on the next lunch table might have made of us .....teee heeee!   

Thank you so much to everyone for the lovely thoughts and messages and texts. Felt like you were all very much with me today.......well ok not for the stirrup bit.....but you know what I mean!! xxxx

Suzie, Roo, Some1......reckon you should let your FF buddies choose names!!....we could do one of those voting polls!!.....   how about naming based on where conceived (a la the Beckams and Brooklyn!).......a little Brno ?!?......Harley for a girl?!?    

Coco.....looking forward to being 2WW buddies !   


Hugs to everyone    

..Di xxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow Di.   for the 2ww!

Here's to being lucky 1st time. We know it happens. 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Di, so is your child going to be called Harley or London or LWC?   

OK girls, give me some girls' names - can't think of any and need help.

Good luck on 2ww Di.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Oh, Lou    - couldn't pinch Roo's names .


----------



## Roo67

Oh yes you could Suzie


----------



## Felix42

You could shorten it to Heath Rose??

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Stupid question coming up - where can I have an hcg blood test done as I had tx abraod? Do I go to gp or will they not do it as private IVF?  How long does it take to get the results back?

Tks
dx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, my view would be that it doesn't matter *how* you got pregnant to your GP. Just go in there & say please can I have a test. I think I am pregnant!

Thanks again for your help this morning. I'm feeling much more relaxed as a result 

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

As Coco and Felix say, try your GP first - you don't have to go into details about how you got pregnant. If not, I'm sure LWC would do it since they did all your scans etc pre tx.
Suspect you get results back same day or max 24 hours later....

Are you thinking of having blood test rather than relying on preg test?

Hope you're surviving...not long to go now
Take care,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Thanks ladies for your prompt replies!
  
Yes I think hcg is the most reliable - there are several ladies on the July 2ww thread that have had conflicting info from pee sticks and bloods - the ladies there are all recommending hcg blood test.
There is a lady on the Reprofit thread who got a BFN with a pee stick test on cd14 so stopped her meds then went on to miscarry!
It would appear that if your embies are late implanters the pee sticks aren't sensitive enough to register hcg presence until later in cycle when more is produced...
Just trying to be positive....

Hope you're all well.

Felix - I will email you those bits later.

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Coco - are you definitely having basting on tues??


----------



## winky77

Dottie...does this mean you are not going to hold out until Thursday?!?!?  Or are you just thinking contingencies?  Like the others I've heard that Blood test is more reliable and I am sure your GP will have to help with that...none of their Biz how you got pregnant and don't spose they usually ask? ...how long do you have to wait for results tho? 


Rose....so how long after IUI are we saying fertilisation happens?!?  This is the critical question.....could make the difference between Luton as a middle name or Ed for Edinburgh?!? 

xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Di, or Easyjet?


----------



## marmite_lover

Keeping everything crossed for you Dottie, Coco and Didi


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hello everyone, 

Dottie, sorry to read that you've had a few bad days    

Di, good luck for your 2ww    

Coco, good luck to you too for your IUI    

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Hope our 2ww ladies are doing ok

Dottie - when are you going to test? - not long to go now, are you going for HCG?

Di - hope you're ok

Coco - Have you been basted yet?

Jenny - Any news? - hope you are enjoying your travels - where are you at now?


Roo xx


----------



## some1

Hello 

Have got quite behind on posts, but just wanted to wish all the 2ww ladies - Dottie, Di, Coco loads of luck.  I've been thinking about you all a lot and am sending you loads of   and   and really hoping that you will be joining Suzie, Roo and me very soon.

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

hi Jenny,

Really sorry that it is not to be this month for you  , enjoy the rest of your travels and that you will be ready for the next go when you return home

Dottie - how are you feeling, are you testing in the morning   
Di and Coco - hope you'r both ok

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jenny, 

So sorry it wasn't your month. Travels sound wonderful though...am very envious

Dottie - if you're there, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow - everything crossed for you  

Laura
x

PS Di - hope you're doing Ok on your 2WW?


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, so sorry to hear it was a BFN. Great that you're enjoying your holiday. Fingers very firmly crossed for your next go after a lovely break. 

Di (and Coco?), hope you're doing ok?

Dottie, wishing you so much  for tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jenny, sorry to hear your news.  Be safe and strong.
Take care
R x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone! 

Jenny.....so sorry it was a BFN......hope Scotland will take your mind off stuff a bit.  I got your PM re where you're going to be and I'll give you a call tomorrow to see when we can hook up.  If you are still in Loch Lomond on Friday/Saturday that might be a possibility - Mini the Minx...are you about too? 

Coco ...so glad you got your surge....has today been the day then?  

Dottie....fingers crossed for tomorrowxx


Well I am going fine on the 2WW...no madness yet...in fact bizarrely I keep forgetting about it...and then I suddenly remember and it is all a bit of a shock again!  It still feels surreal!  I've been in Manchester then London the last couple of days so obviously delivering workshops is a distraction and I've now just got 3 days at home before heading to Spain. Dare I say it ...but at the moment the time seems to be going quite quickly !  Probably famous last words!!  In terms of symptoms I generally feel fine ...I have been getting a few tummy twinges ....but not sure if that is signicant or just wind!?! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*Orchidsage* - DFET -  

*Rose* - DICSI -  

*Emmalottie* - DFET - testing 12/08/08

*Jenny* - DIUI - testing 15/08/08

*Cem* - DIVF - testing 15/08/08

*Dinky* - DIVF - testing 22/08/08

*Kylecat* - DIVF - testing 23/08/08 ?

              ​
   ​


----------



## winky77

ME FIRST !!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a good feeling about that one coco - my birthday!  All the best and rest easy.

Thinking about you dottie.

Di - how's it going??
Just caught up on the previous 2ww thread - Jenny / Di, can't make this weekend as am having to go down to Liverpool for a presentation!  Bugger... My timing is as usual off!!!!  
Have a lovely time though - reminds me must look into getting tarots done!

Take care
R x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi 

Jenny, i'm sorry that it didn't work for you this time   Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip and are ready to go when you get back.  

Coco, good luck for your 2ww!      

Di, glad your 2ww is going quite quickly for you, hope it continues to!  

Dottie, hope you got the news you were waiting for today!  

Sorry if i've missed anyone, hope you are all okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie - ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? - Waiting here impatiently for your news - it's just like the 2ww all over again - and it's not even for me   .

Jenny, sorry this month wasn't your month.

Coco, good luck with your 2ww.

Di, glad to hear it's passing quickly and stress free.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck all on the 2WW (just posting on this new thread so it comes up in 'new replies to my posts'  

Dottie - I am especially thinking of you. I do so hope it's good news. 

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hello and thank you all for all your kind wishes.
Unfortunately i tested negative thismorning - kind of knew as had done a sneaky test on tuesday but I lived in hope that maybe I'd tested a little early.
Have been tearful on and off all day but really had to be at work today as a manic one.  Back home now and feeling empty (literally!). It's so weird - I know my chances were very slim using my own eggs but I had almost convinced myself it was going to work, particularly as I had every symptom in the book - sore & swollen boobs, abdominal cramping, nausea, sneezing, increased sense of smell..... Our bodies play cruel tricks sometimes.
Feel a bit numb right now.
Have emailed Stepan but he wants me to do a blood test tomorrow and keep taking the meds so I've booked a private appointment for tomorrow morning - will get results same day but feel like I'm going through the motions. I'm 13 days post transfer and on OTD so should show up by now.

Anyway thank you everyone who has helped me keep sane on this journey so far & apologies to those that texted me today and didn't get a reply - my blackberry had to be rebuilt (?) so lost loads of stuff.

Coco - welcome to the 2ww - best of luck

Jenny - not sure if you're logging on but    for your BFN.  Enjoy your relaxing holiday - you deserve it.

Di- don't speak too soon....the second week feels like someone's put 48 hours into every day.  Hope you're feeling ok.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## some1

Dottie - so sorry it was a BFN - thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - big  

Very sorry - I won't say 'don't give up hope until you've had the blood test' as it just made me a bit cross when people said that to me when I knew in my heart of hearts that it was negative... but I will just say that I hope you're proved wrong tomorrow....
Thinking of you
Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie,  so sorry it was a BFN, thinking of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, I've been thinking about you lots today. Still keeping a glimmer of hope for the blood test. Good to hear you will have a definitive response then.   Take lots of care of yourself. I hope you've got something nice - maybe some much deserved pampering - planned for this weekend. 


Di & Coco, hope you are both doing ok? That's great that you are managing to forget about it for a little while Di. Work is a godsend sometimes isn't it?

Love to all, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - really sorry to hear that things haven't worked out this time - you must be feeling devastated. You are such a lovely girl and so deserve this to happen for you - I know that one way or another it will for you. Please take good care of yourself - if you ever need a chat you know where we all are. Hopefully if you are still up for it we could meet as Laura suggested next weekend - it might help to take your mind off things.    

Jenny - also sorry to hear that your IUI wasn't successful - glad that you have made plans for the next attempt as you will certainly get there in the end. very glad to hear you are enjoying your month off - I liked your photos on ******** - they were beautiful - very jealous!!

Coco and Dottie - goes without saying - loads and loads of love and luck girls!    

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

So sorry, Dottie.  It's a lot to go through, isn't it?  I hope you're proved wrong.  After all, Maura on the main Reprofit thread got a BFN on test day, stopped taking the drugs, and ended up having a miscarriage of twins just over a week later.  Definitely worth having a blood test done.  

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## winky77

Oh Dottie...what can I say.....I am absolutely gutted you got a BFP today    .... still hoping the blood test says something different. I am pretty sure I wouldn't trust a negative result until I actually had AF to prove it.....that said I prob wouldn't believe a positive result until I had a bump to show for it!  But that's just me and my mad ways !  You are so strong and brave going into work today...I hope you can have a rest up over the next few days....sending you warm thoughts....

..Di xxxxx


----------



## Chowy

Dottie

Im so sorry, was thinking of you so much this week.  Take care of yourself honey.
We have to invest so much time, emotions and effort into trying to make our beautiful babies that no wonder you are feeling empty.

Try and stay positive and best of luck for blood test.

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - thinking of you - look after yourself and all my best wishes for the blood test.  
Take care, be safe, be strong.
Rachel x x


----------



## dottiep

Hello ladies and thank you so much for all your kind thoughts.  Unfortunately bloods came back less than 1 so a resounding negative.
Stopped the meds so wating for the witch to arrive...
I emailed Stepan & asked for his thoughts on next steps. I know this might sound a bit mad but not sure whether I should go back for my frosties or go straight to double donor?? If I had time on my side I'd definitely try the frosties first but at the end of the day my poor old eggs are 43!! I don't know how many more times I can go through this so in a way if there's a much higher % chance of success going the donor route then I can fulfil my dream more quickly.....just thoughts going through my head at the moment...will take the weekend to think about it.
Also (thanks Lou for the suggestion) I've made an appointment to check out my immune system just so I can (hopefully) discount any issues there before I go again.....once more into the breach, so to speak.  Have asked Stepan what he thinks too..

Anyway have glass of wine in hand a & planning a night out with the girls tomorrow & a trip to the gym - small consolation.

Hope you 2week waiters are surviving the mental torture!

Love to all
Dottie
xx


----------



## Roo67

Dottie,

Have a glass or 2 for me tonight and have a lovely night out with the girls tomorrow.

Thinking of you 


Coco and Di  - hope you're ok

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, so sorry it's negative    

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie. Thinking of you. I hope you manage to enjoy the drink, night out tomorrow & gym. Look after yourself this weekend. You've been through a lot but it WILL be worth it.  Its just when & how that are looking less clear just now. 

Love Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Dottie......     and hope things come clearer for you over the weekend re. next steps.  Might be a waiting list for donor eggs so might mean time to try frosties first? If you use your frosties am i right in presuming you need to go out there at optimum time and not have drugs/injections lead up? difficult decision I know.....think Lou's suggestion re. immune system is an inspired one.  Sending you     xx Di


----------



## marmite_lover

Dottie - so sorry to hear you news - life is very unfair.  Wish I could give you a big hug and take away the pain  

Coco and Didi - keeping everything crossed for you both    

Hi Rose - thank you so much for thinking of me.  FET went very smoothly thanks, almost felt a bit like it had never happened now!  Have been very relaxed and chilled so far but feelinga bit down today as I don't have a single symptom - in fact I've never felt less pregnant in my life and that's saying something!  I know some people don't get symptoms but it seems the majority do - it's just hard to believe that anything is actually going on in there at the moment.  Oh well what will be will be!  Am planning to test next Tues eve (official test Wed morn) so only another 7 sleeps!  Not long until you start d/regging now.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you, I really hoep this is your time hun


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie, so sorry to hear your news, you take care and look after yourself.
Rachel x x


----------



## winky77

Hola Ladies, 

Having a bit of a surreal experience!...have just brought my laptop into the cassita to pick up wireless signal and the lady who used to work here has just turned up with her gorgeous 3 month old baby who has the name I would give  a baby girl (and is my password on here!)....is this an omen?!?  Well I am 12 days into 2WW and still haven't gone insane or been tempted to test early. Haven't even opened the bag with the pregancy tests in it !  Being on a yoga retreat is obviously the thing to do in week 2....!?!?  Shame work gets in the way of holidays don't you think!? 

I have decided I am going to test on Saturday......just that we will still be here at the retreat and is lovely setting to deal with whatever the outcome rather than in B&B on coast. That said I think AF may be on it's way b4 saturday. I have had no symptoms that I would think are pregnancy and just in the last hour I've been feeling a bit twingey in the nether regions like early AF....mind you this only day 24 of cycle so even that is short for me!  

Have also decided that I will do one more IUI at LWC next cycle and then think will do IVF at Glasgow with importing sperm from Denmark.  LWC recommended long protocol for me and GCRM recommended short so who know best ?!  

There are lots of treatments on offer here and I've signed up for something called intuitive kiniesology this afternoon.  Am a bit apprehensive about it as the people that have gone before say it is spookily accurate.  The lady who does it is like a wise woman and picks up on stuff from your aura and the like!  I am wondering whether she will know if I am pregnant or not!!!?  Will let you know how I get on! 

Karen and Coco....hope you two are keeping sane....am sending you yogi vibes to help ! 

Everyone else......  

..Di xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di, Have been thinking about you in your retreat!  Sounds the ideal solution for the 2WW.  Still got everything crossed for you, reading theother threads it does sound like AF symptoms are very similar to pregnancy ones!!!  
Am off to Tir na nOg on saturday for a Tarot reading!!!!  Will be lunching there too... can't wait! 
Enjoy the rest of your stay and take care.
Rachel x x

Karen and coco - how's the 2WW going your end?  I must admit am getting a bit frustrated at the mo, started down this route March 07 and here I am still waiting to have my IVF.  Can't wait until finish my course of DHEA!

Good luck girls
Hello to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!

Just wanted to wish Coco and Di lots and lots of luck for the 2ww! Di - you sound like you are relaxing at the yoga retreat. is this weather nice and hot?! Those twinges in the nether region could be very very good news!!

Coco - hope you are well and it as easy as you can! You havent got long to go now. Are you going to test this time?

Dottie and Roo - hope you are well - thinking of you both  

Mini the minx! All this waiting around is so annoying isn't it! However, time should fly by and it won't be long before you are begninning all your treatment. How are the DHEA tablets going? Do they give you any side effects!!!!?

Lots of love katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Di - what was the news from your 'psychic'  Dying to hear!!

Coco - fingers crossed

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well... side effects of DHEA so far seem to be big spots on jaw line and neck - big red angry ones! Fantastic!  Ha ha, not had the excess body hair as yet!!!  It's a pain as it is getting tash waxed with out the full blown beared thrown in!  Ha ha.
To be honest, don't feel any different, but to be honest do think that the periods are coming to the end of their day - cycles totally shot.  
How's everyone bearing up on the 2WW??  Put your feet up and try to rest.
Lets hope my tarot reading brings me some news!!!!
Take care
R x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just a quick good luck message to all our Two Week Waiters - hope you are all doing ok and fingers crossed for a positive outcome. Mini - sorry to hear about the spots but hopefully worth it in the long run...take care all, Laura x


----------



## dottiep

Di - just to wish you loads of luck for your test....  

Dottie
x


----------



## suzie.b

So that's a couple of you having some kind of reading then - the kinesiology and the tarot.  Can't wait to hear what they say.  I had a reading with that women Linda something I think she's called who loads of people recommend.  Although it was only a week before my BFP, she told me that it would take several more years probably, so not too thrilled with that reading .

Hope the 2ww isn't wearing you all down too much    .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Di and Coco- wishing you loads of luck on your 2ww
L x


----------



## winky77

Hi girls...

just a quickie as the bell has just been rung for brunch on the terrace!  Not good news I am afraid...BFN this morning.  I got up at 7am after and watched the sun come up from a hammock with test stick in hand!  Feel ok....bit melancoly but think I knew it would be bloody lucky to get a first time BFP!  Was bit frustrating last night as was last night at the retreat and the group have bonded really well so it was all being celebrated with non retreat like stuff like wine and hot tubs and wacky backy......all of which i had to decline!  Will be having a big G&T tonight tho as Kim and I have another couple of nights on the coast/beach before heading home. 

will catch up with other posts later...
...Di xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to hear your news Di - I know the odds are stacked against us with IUI but you always think 'what if?'. I hope that you enjoy the last couple of days of your holiday - make sure you have SEVERAL large G&T's!! 

Take care of yourself and have a safe journey home  

Katiexxx


----------



## some1

Di - so sorry to hear that it was a BFN    Hope you manage to enjoy the last couple of days of your holiday, especially that well deserved G&T! xx

Coco and Karen - thinking of you on your 2ww and sending you lots of  

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di - so sorry it wasnt your month. But at least you are in a lovely place to enjoy your G and T ! Take care Laura x


----------



## Felix42

Di.  I'm so sorry you weren't lucky first time.

Hope you enjoy those G'n'Ts and the rest of your break.  You deserve it!

Coco, hope you're doing ok and having a good time with Laura, Dottie, Katie and G.  I suspect the weather may not be the best though.  I'm still damp after a walk by the river in the rain with my parents.  Nice to be back in doors.

love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di - rest easy and chill on the beachtoday.  Have a G&T on me.  Take care and be safe
R x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Di so sorry it wasn't first time lucky for you.  Try and enjoy the rest of your trip
L x


----------



## dottiep

Di - sorry not first time lucky   
Enjoy your last couple of days - G&T in a hammock sounds divine!  
Take care
Dottie
x


----------



## suzie.b

Di, so sorry  .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Di - sorry it wasn't first time lucky for you  , enjoy the rest of your trip and make up for all that alcohol you missed out on  

Coco - hope the 2ww is not driving you too      

Mini - sorry about the side effects of DHEA

Karen - pupo, hope you're ok 

Lost touch a little - anyone else currently on 2ww??

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen and Coco  for you ladies PUPO!!


----------



## suzie.b

So, who's testing first then?


----------



## suzie.b

Not that I'm trying to encourage you to test early , just wanted to know who to look out for first.


----------



## marmite_lover

First Didi, I am so sorry it wasn't to be this time  .  I hope you managed to make the most of your last few days of holiday and enjoyed that G&T.  WIll keep everthing crossed that next time is your time   

Mini - sorry to hear about the side effects 0 they sound painful!  Not liong fo you now   

Coco - hope you aren't going to mad, I have to admit I found the 2ww much harder than I thought I would.  Sending you lots of     and  

JJ1 - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your appointment this week   

Well, I feel very insensitive posting this now, but I really hope that you understand, I wanted to post here before I posted anywhere else as I still feel more at home here than anywhere else on FF and you have all been so supportive and un-judgemental.  I can still hardly believe it but I did an early test yesterday (3 days early) and it looks like I have my first ever BFP!  It is very early days and apparently there is a 25% chance of a miscarriage or eptopic between now and the viability scan so am trying not to get carried away but fingers crossed


----------



## Felix42

Karen, that's wonderful news!!! So pleased for you and thanks ever so much for posting here. 

Enjoy! You certainly deserve it. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Karen, congratulations, you take care of youself and be safe x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Karen!!!  Great to hear from you with such good news!  Absolutely thrilled for you    Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8-ish months 

Di sorry this wasn't your time, hope you enjoyed that G&T 

 for all our 2WW'ers

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Karen - thats great news!! So very pleased for you - well done! Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

CONGRATULATIONS KAREN!!!  Soooo pleased for you - will keep everything crossed between  now & your scan - well done!!


Now, coco.....when are you testing honey??

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen that is fantastic news, I am so delighted for you on your 
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Karen

Just wanted to add my congratulations and best wishes to those of the other girls. So very pleased for you. Hope things all go smoothly for the next 8 months....

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

* ***** KAREN ******​
​
     ​


----------



## Lou-Ann

Di, sorry its a bit late, but sorry to her you got a BFN this time  

Karen, congratulations on your BFP  

Coco, good luck with your testing   for another BFP

Lou-Ann x


----------



## marmite_lover

Thank you all so much.  It is still hard to believe and a I know there is a long way to go.  I'm very very scared about the scan, but keep telling myself that worrying about it won't make it any easier if it's bad news so I might as well enjoy this stage as much as possible    

Thanks Lou for your advice re the scan - I have to pop in to pick up a prescription tomorrow so I'll have a chat with them then x

   coco and muddylane


----------



## Felix42

Oh, Coco.  so sorry to hear that its not been your month. Hope you are doing ok? 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

So sorry Coco .

Karen, I'd just posted on the other thread asking when you were testing.  Congratulations.  Keeping everything crossed that all will be ok.  You've got good odds there, haven't you? 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

So sorry     to hear your news coco
Take care
R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - so sorry it wasn't your month....talk to you soon - am having mad busy week this week with lots of London commuting and juggling clinic appts/scans, but hopefully things will settle down after next week

Good luck for the next one - you're doing another natural IUI aren't you?

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Ow Sorro Coco


----------



## Roo67

So sorry Coco big   to you

Karen - Congratulations,   that everything goes well for you.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco so sorry it was negative.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Coco honey - sorry about your news.   
Are you Ok??  Look after yourself and give me a call if you want to.

Big hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## winky77

Coco ......sorry cycle buddy......wish we could have been celebrating BFPs together instead of consoling ourselves.  What's next for you?  I'm going straight to IVF but have a few more miles on the clock and not the proven fertility you have with the lovely G. 

Karen......hurrah....well done fantastic news..... xxxxx

can't do smileys today ?!?!?  Taking about an hour to access them!?!


----------



## marmite_lover

I am so sorry Coco   - this whole thing is very hard/unfair.  I hope you have lots of support round you at the moment.  Take care of yourself xxx

Thanks guys - still doesn't feel real really.  Keep thinking its some kind of practical joke on me - I'm just realising that with the end of the 2ww you just swap one set of worries for another!


----------



## some1

Coco - so sorry to hear it was a BFN - thinking of you  

Karen - huge congratulations to you on your BFP !!!    I hope the time between now and your scan goes quickly.  I really identify with what you say about a BFP feeling like some kind of practical joke - it really does take some time to sink in!

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Muddy - how are you doing??


roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco sorry to hear your news, take care


----------



## lulumead

Hi Coco

really sorry to hear your news.  take care

Lx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi all,
So sorry Coco that it wasn't a positive. But hang in there, you have proven fertility so it's just a matter of time.

Roo, thanks for asking, am back home now but still another week to wait...not feeling very positive I guess cos nothing feels any different to any of the other times. Also, had so much more pain this time that I have to be careful about doing too much...good excuse to sit on my backside and watch telly though!

Lou, my test date is 4th July (my brother's birthday so maybe will bring me luck?). Am meant to be at work that day but might take a days leave as will be inconsolable if it's negative  . So many 2 wws with no positives is hard going...hopefully this might be my time!  

Will keep you posted.

Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, sorry to read you got BFN    

Muddy, try to stay positive    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - how are you coping honey?? Hope you've managed to stay chilled from your cornish retreat.  Not long now.....Wishing you lots of luck and sending   

Dottie
xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi,
Whatever you do the 2ww is so hard isn't it? Not helped by the fact that I've had almost constant pains and aches since EC. Sure it has got worse in the last few days, the pains are very AF like but then they have been everytime so that doesn't help much just feel more fragile this time for some reason. 

Hope you are ok Dottie...how long to go?

Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - I fly to Brno tomorrow for ET on tuesday then home again on wed.
Stepan will let me know tomorrow if my frosties survive the thaw......more stress!!  
Off to pack before the football...

Take care
Dx


----------



## Roo67

Muddy, 

how are you doing - I had AF type pains right through my 2ww when I got my BFP - so you just can never tell.


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Roo,
To be honest I'm feeling really dreadful. I had a terrible nights sleep plagued by sweats and period type pains. Half the time I can't remember when I have done things or haven't. I think that I forgot my pessary last night and got up at 3am to get one. The feeling that this is never going to happen to me is so strong that it's as if I've already had the bfn. I came into this with a very high level of stress and feeling low due to a really horrible situation at work that continues really in various forms. It was always a risk to try the treatment now given this background but with my age what choice did I really have? Have tried to read journal articles about stress/depression and fertility but they just seem to conclude that the relationship is complex...It's pretty hard to keep positive when you feel you have no joy in your life. I am trying really hard but it seems that things just keeping leaping in to challenge my capacity to cope. I've never had this level of stress before (even before fertility treatment) and have always coped really well in the past but my resources seem to be running out.  

Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Hi Muddy

I know it's so hard - especially the second week.You say you have other issues with work which are stressing you out and not happy 
with your life, etc - please try not to be too hard on yoursef, particularly right now.  You can't fix everything at the same time.  Try to break things down into chunks otherwise it can sometimes be so overwhelming.  The other stuff can wait - focus on your baby for now.  If I've learnt anything from reading this site it's that you really can't second guess the outcome of your tx.  I am thinking of you and sending you big hugs from Brno.  

Take care
Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy,

Sorry to hear you are feeling so low. Totally understand where you are coming from - this whole ttc thing is so very hard, and the 2WW is the hardest part (mind you I say that now - if I actually get a BFP at some stage I'll probably move on to thinking it's the wait for 1st scan etc etc which is hardest - let's face it, it's all hard....!)

Firstly, try not to worry about the supposed links between fertility and stress. For every person who miraculously conceives when they give up a stressful job, there's another who conceives in the middle of a war zone etc etc. You can't believe everything you read and sometimes I think a little bit of ignorance is bliss....so quit reading the journals and articles - it's not helping 

Now I know this is going to sound very trite (and I'm much better at preaching this than practising it) but you really need to focus on the good things that you _do_ have in your life....whatever those may be. For me personally it's my niece and nephew who bring me great joy, my family in general, my home, my friends, and sometimes (on a good day) my job - or at least aspects of my job. I know it's easy to say and hard to do, but it is possible to train your mind just not to think about the negative things. Every time I find myself sliding into 'I'm single, no one loves me, I'm undervalued at work (and underpaid), my life is pointless....' you get my drift, I just consciously tell myself not to go there, and to think about something else instead. And most of the time it works. The other thing that works for me is exercise - again not everyone is the same, but if I feel low I drag myself out for a long walk, accompanied by my ipod with some uplifting music, and by the time I get back I always feel better.

None of these are long term solutions of course and it does sound like you need to make some changes to your life - particularly the work situation, but as Dottie says, right now is not the time for that. Focus on baby, and on yourself - I think we all have a tendency to be too critical/hard on ourselves....imagine you are your closest friend and then treat yourself accordingly.....

Not sure if this has helped or if you are now just sitting there thinking 'oh yes, easy to say...' but I hope you feel better soon, and we're all here if you want to have a good moan any time!

Take care of yourself,
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Muddy -    to you.

Dottie and  Laura have given you some good advice there. I know it is so difficult and when you are stressed about one aspect of life, other negative thoughts always creep in there and make things look a lot worse. Try and take some time for you and remember that we are all here for a natter, a moan or an off load. the chances are we've all felt the same at some point or another - I know I certainly have.

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Muddy -    the end of the 2ww is just hell isn't it, and I really don't think that there is any way of knowing what the outcome will be.  Hope you are doing ok and sending you loads of   for a BFP!!!

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

You mean a BFP Some1?!

Not long now Muddy....stay strong

And welcome to the 2WW again Dottie - when do you test?

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Dear All, 
Thanks for your kind words and thoughts  . I am trying to be positive but it really has been awful at work and I have had to maintain control and dignity to look after the staff too, which can take it out of you. I do get resentful because I would like to be pouring all that emotion into a baby and not grown adults who could and should be looking after themselves (and quite frankly me!) better than they are. I did the ultimate dumb thing by doing a test... I know  ... and of course it was negative. I guess I just want to have at least a shred of something at some point...even a chemical pregnancy (which is why I did it today in case I missed it) would give me hope but absolutely nothing at all with a full set of good results leaves me feeling a bit helpless. Why isn't my body working? The Consultant will tell me age but I am worried that just because it's the most obvious influencing variable, it doesn't mean it's the right variable ...does it? 

Anyway, less about me...how did transfer go Dottie? 

Muddy


----------



## Roo67

Still really early to test Muddy - try and stay positive until OTD - I know how hard that is and it will work one day.

   

Roo xx


----------



## Tommie

Hello again and I really would like to say THANK YOU to all who gave me nice messages (in 'IVF Part 3') but I am writing here now as I am on 2WW again as of today! 

kylecat, Rose39,  Felix42, Roo 67, and everyone, thank you soooooooooo much for sending me such warm messages. They really help. now I feel so much better after the transfer somehow, just trying to take hormones regularly (sometimes forget to go to a lady's room to take progesterone virginally in the office, not easy).  

I just came back from Denmark for the FET. When I arrived at the clinic, the embryologist explained to me that at the end only 2 out of 4 frozen embyo were survied in thawing and they were divided in 6 cells this morning. So those two were transferred this morning.
Somehow after the transfer, I have been feeling so  much better than before. I feel like I've done what I had to do and now the only thing I can do is to wait for 2wk. I thought it was a bit of waste of loosing two frozen embryos (I wish they were transferred fresh!!). 
I will probably feel do disappointed if I will find out not pregnant in 2wk time because of the repetition of IVF but I will try not to think about it as negative emotion could affect our body.

dottiep - Yes, we should have exact the same 2WW now (starting today??) If both of our dreams come true, our babies will have the same birthdate??

Mini the Minx - I love your hadle name, so cute. Hope the DHEA progam works


lauris - thanks for your warm message. I feel a lot better now. 


One question, does anyone felt gaining weight or body swallen once started to take Progesterone?? I feel that way. 

wishing you all the best of luck!!!     

Tommie


----------



## dottiep

Muddy -      stay away from the pee sticks!  Easy for me to say...you'll be repeating my advice back to me in a week or so!!  Seriously though, whilst age is obviously a factor (unfortunately!) if you're really worried then I'd suggest getting some other tests done. I did and although it was stressful (because I did it all in the space of 5 days) and expensive, now I know that if it fails again it's not anything 'sinister' if you know what I mean? Wishing you loads of luck for 4th

Tommie - glad all went ok 'cycle buddie'. Sorry 2 didn't make it but you have 2 on board so now just try to keep sane for the next couple of weeks.
Also - just to say that the progesterone DEFINITELY  makes you bloated.  As I have done FET this time I didn't have the bloating from the puregon but it's certainly started since taking the progesterone!

Take care all
Dottie
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Muddy I'm thinking of you and am really hoping for good results for you 

Tommie- so glad it went well, EVERYTHING crossed for you 

Re hormones, I've been on many due to PCOS and yes they do weird things!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mudddy try and stay positive and keep away from the evil sticks I really think that the longer you wait the more you are PUPO

Tommie- Good Luck and take your cyclogest etc and give it your best shot!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommie - have everything crossed for you - good luck and all the best.           
R x


----------



## Roo67

Muddy - not long to go now, hope you are trying to keep sane   

Dottie - Back on the 2WW madness so soon  , try and relax, hope it goes quickly for you.

Tommie - Glad all went well  for a sane and relaxed 2ww.

roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Sorry I haven't been on for a while and for the lack of personals but I haven't managed to get up to date yet as work have only just couriered my laptop.

Just to let you know, sadly I had a miscarriage on Monday evening, just two hours after an emergency scan that showed two sacs/yolks in the right place.  When I went for another scan to confirm this yesterday I was amazed to see that the other sac was still there but obviously I am living in absolute fear now that this one will go the same way/or will just not be viable even if I make it to my 6 week scan next week

The pain is much better now (just feels like mild AF pains) but I am still bleeding a bit and have passed a couple of clots today (sorry TMI I know).  I have absolutely no idea whether this is just the end of the first miscarriage or the start of another one  .  I'm just so sad and I don't know what to do with myself.  I can't even grieve properly as a tiny bit of me is holding out a hope that the other one will be okay even though I know its not likely.

Sorry for the me post, just wanted to let you know what had happened.

Lots of   and   to Muddy, Dottie and Tommie xxx


----------



## Roo67

Karen - so sorry that you are going through this, I know exactly how you feel as this is what happened to me a couple of weeks ago.
I was unable to get scanned anywhere though and had to rely on HCG's which left me in limbo for nearly  a week.

  that you still have one liitle embie still on board. Look after yourself and get plenty of rest, are you having another scan?

 Roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Roo.  Thank you so much.  I know you have been through this yourself very recently and I'm so very sorry hun .  I have to admit that the EPU at our local hospital have been wonderful - it makes me so angry that you couldn't get a scan, as if this isn't scary enough as it is.  I have a scan booked with the clinic next week by which time I would be 6wk 1d - I'm sure that the EPU would scan me before then but to be honest I am not likely to see anything before this date so it wouldn't really help.  Feel free to PM me anytime if you just want to chat xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen  I have pm'd you, but so hoping and praying that your other baby is ok- it must be so difficult wanting to grieve for your loss and yet have hope for the other. Thinking of you
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Karen hun I am so sorry, how sad, it's just not fair.  I pray that all is ok with the other and that next weeks scan gives you hope.  I know there's not much I can do but here if you need me x


----------



## Felix42

Karen, I just want to send you a big  for what you are going through. Wishing you lots of  that the other one is ok & your scan next week shows better news. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Karen   

Oh its an impossible thing to know how to feel emotionally with this ghastly situation.

I am sending so much       

Love

Emma xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Karen - I am so sorry you are having to go through this. My thoughts are with you at such a difficult time. Take care of yourself - I do hope you get a positive outcome with the second one...Laura x


----------



## kylecat

Karen - just wanted to add my thoughts and best wishes as the other girls have done. I was so sorry to read of your sad news, however I am keeping my fingers crossed that your second little one stays safe and sound  , 

Take care of yourself  

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Just wanted to also wish Tommy, Dottie and Muddy lots and lots of luck for their 2ww   

Muddylane - please try not to test again. When I did my last IUI, I kept my pregnancy test at my mums house so I wouldn't be tempted and just picked it up the night before - might be worth doing something similar  .

love
Katiexxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Karen
Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you


----------



## dottiep

Karen honey - just got back and saw your sad news.  I'm so sorry.  I will pray that you still have one clinging on.  You are in my thoughts.  Look after yourself.

Dottie
xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - best of luck for testing tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
Tommie - how are you feeling hun??

Lou - my test date is 14th July...

X


----------



## orchidsage

O Karen - I just wanted to add my support to you also.  I really   that you will still have one embie there for you next week.  It must be so hard to have to wait for that scan.  Sending you   and
   I am sure you know that bleeding at this time isnt always bad...
Take good care of yourself
Orchid


----------



## Tommie

Hi,

  Dottie - Hope you are doind fine in this 2WW period. I started to have a little minor pain on my lower stomach, don't know what it is... and thanks for the info for taking Progesterone. At least I feel like I have an excuse for my body being swallen/bloated due to that (though I gained some appetite since and have been eating quite a lot  )

Karen - Hope you are feeling better.  I understand how you feel now exactly as we went thgrough that before.

JJ1 - Thanks for your message! I'm doing ok. Good luck with your IVI in Barcelona, my fingers crossed for you!

Mini the Minx - Thanks for your message. You know, I just thought our babies will be a half Scandinavian! (yours: a half Danish, Mine: a half Swedish). I think you'll have a cute  baby as I saw so many cute boys in Denmark while I was there for my FET earlier this week  

Blubelle - I take it being PCOS positive though (except for the difficult time I had to go thru. for stimulation) as there tend to be many eggs created and even good ones depending on how it's stimulated  

Roo - Thank you, somehow I'm having quite a relaxing 2WW compared to the last time (I guess I was not ready last time). Sorry, I'm a bit lost about what's going on with your situation. What's m/c 5+4? 

Rou - Thanks for putting me on 2WW list. It makes me feel I'm not alone and being a part of this group really helps my emotional situation right now.

Katie - Thanks for your warm msg, and good luck on your next IVF. Fingers crossed for you!!

Tommie


----------



## Lou-Ann

Karen,  thinking of you and   that the one little embie is holding on in there! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - any news honey?  I'm worried about you??
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots & lots of  for tomorrow Muddy!

Hope you are doing ok too Muddy & Dottie. I've got everything crossed for you too!

Laura & Rose, not long til you're joining the 2ww-ers too. 

Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,

Karen so sorry to hear about you losing one of your twinnies. As Lou says, it is perfectly possible for number two to hang in there and so sending   

Dottie, thanks for your concern. Was back at work today and it was the worst ever return to work from holiday first day. Was in tears by 9.30am! I can't believe that it has to be so awful particularly at the moment. With an hour of that I had pains on the right side of my groin area, which haven't really gone. Feel completely dismal about testing tomorrow and almost want to put it off so that I don't have to face the inevitable negative. Not sure how I will cope this time round. 

Good luck to everyone else.

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Muddy. I'm so sorry to hear you had such a horrible first day back. 

Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow. The groin pain could be a good sign 

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Muddy - sorry to hear you are feeling so down - I have read on this site of lots of girls who felt tearful and over emotional. Then when they tested it was clear what was causing these emotions - they were pregnant! Pains can also be a sure sign of early pregnancy so don't give up yet. We are all thinking of you - I know exactly how hard the last day or two can be. 

Good luck for tommorrow    

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck for tomorrow Muddy. I've never got to test day on any of my 3 IUIs or 1 IVF cycle - always bleed first...so I'm kind of looking forward to the day I get to do a test without already knowing the answer...but totally understand how reluctant you are to do it in case you don't get the answer you want

Have everything crossed for you - I really hope it's good news tomorrow

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Muddy - all the best for testing tomorrow - groin pain could be a  sign 

Tommie - I hope you are ok - I had a miscarriage at 5weeks and 4 days

Dottie - how ya doing? 

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - as the others have said, the pain could be a good sign.  sorry your first day back was so horrid.  I really hope that you get your wishes granted tomorrow.


----------



## muddypaws

Hi,
Thanks all for your thoughts. Unfortunately, tears more due to excessive work stress and two crappy pieces of news on first day back I think. Embarrasing really cos I'm generally a very contained person and so it feels particularly humiliating even if it was just my boss, who is nice to me usually! I have also suffered quite a bit of physical tension during this period at work which leaves me with headaches and backache so tend to interpret pain after stress as due to that. Beginning to feel a bit AF like now...or maybe not. AARGH...who knows?

Laura, sorry you get your rotten AF before even testing. Have found that mine only comes when I stop taking the progesterone so both of my ETs have been drawn out by having to do one test, get a negative, wait two days and do another test to get another negative before stopping pessaries....bit cruel really cos you have to keep hoping for at least another two days and then worry that maybe if you wait another day it would be positive and stopping the drugs causes m/c...blah blah. Gosh, I sound such a miserable brat! 

I'll stop now...   

Muddypain


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Muddy - your work situation sounds awful - is there anything you can do to change it? I have a stressful and time consuming job with quite a lot of travel but at least the people I work with are generally pretty good and my boss never treats me with anything less than respect 

Know exactly how you feel re testing. On my last IVF I started to bleed 9 days after ET - on a Sunday. The clinic made me carry on taking the Cyclogest and test on test day - which was the following Friday. So 5 days of waiting despite knowing I'd had my AF....understand why they do it as have to be sure, but it was pretty hard going for me....hoping I don't get a repeat of that this time

Thinking of you, hope it goes well tomorrow - work will soon pale into insignificance if you get your BFP...

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Work will eventually get better...hopefully. It's just a very unusual situation that fortunately happens infrequently...just been dragging on. The stuff today would not have blown up had the first issue not arisen and also I'd not feel so bad about the secondary issues without the first one having occured - just multiple parallel stresses instead of them occuring one at a time. If that makes sense! Yes, a bfp would certainly prevent insanity!  

Muddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddy really rooting for you and hope tomorrow is a good day.
L x


----------



## muddypaws

As I predicted I had another negative result today. Not sure what else there is to say.

Muddylane


----------



## Roo67

Ah Muddy - I am so so sorry   , there is nothing I can say to make this any easier. life is just so unfair sometimes.

look after yourself and remember we're all here for you .

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Muddy I am so sorry hunny. My heart goes out to you.   
Remember your frosties are waiting for you when you're ready and we're all here and thinking of you. 

Be kind to yourself. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - so sorry

I know there's nothing I can say to make this better, but big   to you...

Laura
x


----------



## Tommie

Hi Muddylane,

  I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you, but please be positive, you still have some nice blastcysts frozen? Those are the great hope!!    

Tommie


----------



## marmite_lover

I am so sorry Muddy - I wish there were words to take the pain away - am thinking of you  

   Dottie & Tommie

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages - they really do help at what is obvioulsy a pretty difficuly time    

Lou - thanks hun, I did see your message.  Your gorgeous little Ellis was one of my first thoughts when it happened and his lovely picture gives me a tiny bit of hope for Tuesday


----------



## Betty-Boo

Muddy so sorry to hear you news - just got back from Liverpool so catching up.
Take care and be safe
xxxx


----------



## some1

Muddy - so sorry to read your news, thinking of you, hope you are ok  

Karen - sorry to hear of your loss, really hope your second little one stays safe just like Ellis did  

Dottie and Tommie - sending you loads of    

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddylane I am so sorry to hear it was another negative cycle for you hun, take care of yourself, I can empathise the devastating feelings you are experiencing- it will work for us one day, we will be mummies just some of us are made to wait longer than others! Try to be strong surround yourself with lovely people who understand your predicament and be gentle on yourself, it is a bit like a loss, you grieve what could and should have been I always feel.

Karen My thoughts are with you and am so hoping there is a little fighter there on Tues!!

L x


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for all your wishes. The devastation is so complete that I am almost numb. There seem to be quite a few people who at least seem to have had a pregnancy, however fleeting, that I wonder whether this just isn't ever going to work for me because I've had nothing. Three ETs and nothing, 3 IUIs and nothing. Chances with frozen ones is obviously much lower and so I don't really feel secure having them. I know that I am lucky having frozen blasts but I feel that my body is just killing my babies. At least previously when they told me it was all about egg quality I could understand why previous embies hadn't worked but this crop seemed so great that how can it be the embryos...they told me it wasn't an implantation problem because lining etc is all good but what is it then? 

Muddylane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddylane I know how you feel, about saying my body is killing my baby, it is totally irrational but I say it about myself but with identified high NK cells it may be true for me!  I am embarking on 5th cycle with DE ( I never did IUI's at all).  Have you looked into other reasons for not implanting? NK cells, Anti phospholipids, immunes.  Would you consider changing clinics again?  I moved to ARGC after 2 cycles at my first clinic, still didn't get pregnant there!

My last cycle being a negative knocked me for 6, and I have found counselling helpful to refocus, I also find it helpful to have a follow-up appt about the cycle soon afterwards so like next week.  I always find it useful having a plan b and c to try and get myself back on track and into gear.  It is sometimes hard at times, particularly like today to believe that we will get there.

L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Oh Muddy I am so very very sorry,  

I hope both you and JJ1 have some positive news soon.


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

I wrote a mail the other night but I think I forgot to send it  

Just want you to know that I am reading but just not sending at mo, want to lie low for a while.

Im sorry to hear your news Muddy, sending you big  

Dottie, good luck honey with your testing.

Roo nice to see your back.

Karen good luck for your very own little 'Ellis'.  Lou has shown it can happen.  It is quite common to lose a twin early on in pregnancy, its just people going down the 'normal route' sometimes dont even know they are pregnant at that point and think its just AF arrived when in fact they are loosing a twin.

Still waiting for period number 1, should be this week, then got to wait for period number 2 and im starting again then.  Hopefully that should be August.  Just trying to put it to the back of my mind and enjoy the summer.

     to you all
Chowy xx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - so sorry to hear you news.  Sorry wasn't able to log on at work.  Please try not to be too distraught - it really does feel like a numbers game sometimes.
Try not to make any decisions for today at least - as JJ said you need to greive your loss.
If you are really concerned about your immune reactions then you could get some tests done - as I said before, it certainly made me feel better pre FET.  
Thinking of you tonight & hope you have understanding people around you.
Big hugs   

Karen - stay positive honey.  It must be so hard having to wait all weekend.  Truly hoping you've got a fighter there. x

Dottie
x


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks all for kind words. I am having a meeting with Consultant on Wednesday! Unbelievably they had a spare slot at 8.30 am and then nothing until August so I have been fortunate. They wouldn't do the tests before because they didn't think it was necessary. I will ask for them this time and as would like to do a natural cycle FET (plan B), that should all fit. Kind of thinking that I might let my body do at least part of it naturally to see if that puts it in a better mood! 

Plans C and D have just been set in motion. Have just emailed Stepan at Reprofit my questionnaires and information for donor egg cycle. They are booking for March/April so hopefully if they accept me I might be able to have that as a back up plan D. Plan C would be a further cycle with own eggs unless advised against. May even consider having this at Rerofit if accepted rather than change to another UK clinic...got to watch the pennies.

I do realise that some people have multiple cycles but I worry about age as they seem to stress that it's so important. Am also thinking about the work situation and whether part of plan B might include some extended sick leave. Have never had quite this level of stress and am really a very resilient person. The work situation is awful and maybe I just need to take back some of what they have stripped from me!

Good luck and positive vibes to Tommie and Dottie, please ignore my negativity 


Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Muddy - I'm really really sorry  

Its all so ghastly and upsetting.  

Lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Muddy - if there's any day you're allowed to be negative, then it's today.  
Good that you have plans, b,c & d......if you're like me, you'll spend some time churning round your next options before deciding. Great that you've got a follow up so soon...it will help you decide.  
I can't see any reason why they wouldn't let you use your embies.....

Take care of yourself

Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi muddy and Karen 

just sending you lots of   .  take care of yourselves.
Lxx


----------



## winky77

Oh Muddy....am gutted for you.  It is not fair whichever way we look at it.  I am glad you are already thinking through options...but don't decide too quickly as the others have advised. I always find that just the process of planning starts to give me back some control....but I know I don't need to tell you that with the work you do!  And talking of work..... heck you're having it bad.  Can you see an end to the situation? .....or can you get some time out or move on....might sound drastic but your sanity and stress levels are really important particularly with teh TTC journey of course.  Sending you     for better outcomes on all fronts.  

   to Tommy and Dottie xxxx

..Di x


----------



## dottiep

Muddy

Further to Lou's post, just to say that the NK cell test I had was cell 'activity' rather than cell 'count' for exactly the reasons Lou states. Let me know if you want any more info...

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I totally agree with what Lou has said it is NK activity andnot counts and your consultants either believe and work with it or don't there are about 4 clinics in the UK that will go with IVIG and full NK cell treatment.

Rose so pleased your friends worked on their 5th time, I'm on my 5 th now so I hopt I have the same luck - my friend keeps telling about her neighbour who at aged 50 and 30th cycle abroad got pregnant, but I think I would have been certified mad by then, not including bankrupt!!
Karen and Muddy thinking of you both.

DottieP  and Laura 

Roo- Hope you are doing ok hun
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, so sorry for you, thinking of you    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Muddy sorry to hear you are having such a tough time    Be gentle with yourself  

Karen   for good new on Tuesday

Hope everyone else is ok  xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok so here I am again on the dreaded 2WW! Two grade one eight cells safely on board. And three to freeze which is great news - am very happy about that! Test date 21st July although I doubt I will get to it - will either bleed before then or test early - sixteen days is too long to wait! On way home now to rest up. Thank you to everyone for the good wishes for today - it helps so much to know you girls are all there for me. Laura x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Lauris, fingers crossed.

Thanks for ideas about tests. I have asked before but they wouldn't do them. They may change their minds now but I think that I will insist or get them elsewhere. On speaking to my friend's hubby, he said that he didn't think that immune tests were worth doing as he thought that there was very little evidence for it. However, he did suggest other blood tests: thrombophilia screen (which is clotting), fasting homocystine function and thyroid tests. Have had the TSH test, which was normal but not sure if the prolactin test is also part of this...have had that and is normal. Anyone familiar with these? Will try other threads too; have a list of tests from someone else on the site and these are included on it so sounds good so far. Anyone had their GP do any of these (other than thyroid)?

How are you holding up Dottie?  More info on the tests you had would be helpful. Ta.

Muddylane


----------



## Felix42

Laura, great to hear you're on the 2ww!  for those embies & great news you've got frosties too. 

Muddy, good to hear you've got plans for having some testing. All info is helpful isn't it? Hope you're feeling a bit better today & being kind to yourself. 

How are you doing Dottie & Tommie? Ok I hope. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris that sounds fantastic hope the 2ww flies by

Muddlylane- out of all the tests I have had done only the immune ones came back abnormal. Not sure where the nearest place to you would be that do immunes as very few clinics do them in UK or treat them.

L x


----------



## lulumead

good luck for the 2ww Laura...sending positive vibes...
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Good luck to Tommie, Dottie and Laura on their 2ww.  Hope it isn't too stressful.

Muddy, I didn't succeed the first time.  The second time I took prednisone and it worked.  Don't know if it's what did the trick but it might be worth thinking about.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Actually, it's interesting Lou cos those are the tests that he suggested but obviously doesn't include those as immune tests...I guess he's thinking of the Chicago tests maybe as the ones not worth doing . He did say that if you take the aspirin plus the other drug...is it the prednisolone? not sure but anyway, he said if you don't have the clotting problem and take the two drugs it could have an adverse effect, which makes sense as if your blood isn't too thick then taking something to thin it might make it too thin...I don't know, but anyhow...I'll ask to get the tests that you and he have suggested and see what comes of that. So much different advice is so confusing isn't it!?


Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Laura - congratulations & welcome to 2ww  - or 16 days in your case! Great that you have frosties this time too.  

Muddy - I had my thyroid checked (TSH & T4 & Antibodies) - the first of these three would normally have been done by your clinic anyway as it's fairly standard.  I had the nk activity checked because I had high thyroid antibodies and this can sometimes be a marker of nk issues - fortunately came back clear.
I also had the full thrombophilia done ( my father has had 2 blood clots) - this also came back clear.  The specialist has kept me on aspirin & prednisolone anyway so I can't imagine he would have done this if it is a problem.
hope that helps.  Hope you are ok??  


Tommie - how are you holding up honey??

Dottie
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, congratulations on ET, and good luck for the 2ww.   Great news about the frosties too! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommie

Hi everyone, 

  Just finished watching Wimbledon final, was so exciting to watch this final! a Nice way to spend a part of my 2WW. 

Suzie, Dottie, Felix,  thanks for checking. I'm doing fine. It seems I've gaining my appetite and always have a very minor cramp
kinda feeling on my lower abdomen. Last Friday evening I felt a little more keen pain though. At this stage that's all I can feel. 
My temp. started to go up since 3 days ago but this also does not mean a sign of anything due to hormones I'm taking.    And this hormone makes me so emotional!!!! Crying on watching a heart warming movie, being grouchy sometimes(trying to be away from my friends these days ), etc..

Dottie, how are you doing? 

Laura, glad we are now 2WW buddies  

Tommie


----------



## winky77

Hey Laura......welcome to the 2WW and big congrats on the frozen embies too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddylane- maybe read the book 'is your body baby friendly' by Alan Beer or look on the Beer clinic (US) website that will explain the immune tests,the clotting one and endocrine and the differences.  It is a good read

Good luck to all the 2ww ladies!!
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Yes I do know what you mean...at least something a bit skewif would give an answer with a possible solution. Regardless of test results...can the GP do them?....I might ask about the aspirin thing and at least feel a shtough I am doing something. I have decided also that I might need to take some time out of work because the stress there is just too much - big thing for me to say as I'm usually so stoical. Feels a bit humiliating but it can't go on like this. 

Thinking of you Dottie, Laura and Tommie and hoping that you can add some BFPs to the thread header. 


Muddylane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GP's can do clotting and endocrine bloods if they want,they can't do the chicago and 'immune bloods' these can only be done via a few centres in the UK as are shipped to the USA for analysis.

Sorry to hear you are feeling fragile, are you able to take time out of work? You have to weigh up the pros and cons of not having distraction other TTC as well. Ib always arrange my follow up appt at the end of the day and take my donor or his partner as support and then we usually go for a glass of wine  take care hun

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Roo67

Sorry that you having such a stressful time Muddy

 for good news from our 2ww

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo - how are you honey?  Have you made any plans for next steps?  Hope you are well.

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hiya,

I'm ok thanks - no definate plans yet, was going to wait until August (have one clear cycle) but might e-mail Stepan and see what he recommends, as just want to get on with it again now

How are you doing? 2ww driving you   yet ?

Tommie and Laura - hope you're both ok.

roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo - I'm fine - much more chilled this time around.  I think because I know the odds are slim so I don't want to get my hopes up.  
Do let me know what you decide.  Pls send my wishes to your mum too.

Dx


----------



## lulumead

Hows the waiting going ladies
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Dottie, Tommie & Laura, good luck girls     

Roo I do hope you are ok, your mum too x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks folks. All OK here so far but then I'm only on day 4 and I don't think the 2WW really kicks in until the second week!
I started AF 8 days after transfer on my last cycle so that will be the real test for me - every day I go AF free after this coming Sunday will be a good thing - although I suspect there will be lots of nervous knicker checking going on  

Dottie and Tommie - hope you're both bearing up OK, sending you both lots of   

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies wishing you all well 
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck to all those on the 2WW


----------



## some1

Tommie, Dottie and Laura

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of all of you and sending loads of       

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope all our 2ww are doing okay       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommie

Hi everyone and Dottie, Lou-Ann, Some1, Laura, mini the minx, lulumead, aweeze, Muddylane, Suzie, JJ1    

Hope everyone is doing well. It's just heating up here in Rome. Well, I will still need to take a blood test next Monday, but I used a pregnancy stick (a bit too early?) and got BPF. But still not sure as the lines
were not thick enough compared to the other line. 

So I shall not too excited yet over the weekend...

My fingers crossed for you Dottie and Laura    

Tommie


----------



## Felix42

Wow, that's wonderful Tommie. Keeping everything crossed that the blood test confirms it on Monday!

Enjoy it & relax in sunny Rome. 

  to Laura & Dottie too. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Great news Tommie - There is a saying on here - A line is a line, really hope that the blood test confirms this on monday - Congratulations.

Dottie and Laura - hope you are both bearing up on and not going too  

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

That's brilliant Tommie - enjoy Rome and chill.
R x


----------



## dottiep

Wow - Tommie that's wicked!!!          

Seriously hope your blood test confirms your pee stick result.     

Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Tommie

Hope you have a fun weekend in Rome, rest up and here's for a v positive monday!  Dottie & Laura hope you are doing ok.


Lx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommie, thats great news! Really hope that the blood test confirms this for you on Monday      

Dottie and Laura, hope that you are both okay    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Not good news from me again.  I know I'm a couple of days early but I had a day 16 transfer with 5 day blasts and am 11 days post ET so think it's fairly conclusive. 
I know I tried to tell myself that I only ever had a 10% chance but it's still so hard. Am    
This is now my 6th tx and not sure I can do this again. I feel like such a failure.


----------



## Roo67

Oh Dottie I'm gutted for you too    ,

give yourself sometime before you make any decisions - it is so raw at the moment but will get easier

   

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - take care
Agree with Roo, give yourself time before you make any decisions.  
Are you sure though?
      
Be safe
R x x x


----------



## kylecat

So sorry to hear your news Dottie - as mini says maybe there is a little hope that the outcome could change in a day or two when hcg levels get higher. I truly hope so.   

And, you are NOT a failure - you are actually very brave and determined to have gone through so much already so hats off to you! You WILL get there in the end, although it doesn't seem like that at the moment, as Roo says, you will gradually feel better and gain the strength to move onto your next steps, 

Take care of yourself Dottie

Lots of Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Dottie  . What a   nightmare.

I would agree - that you really are very brave through all this. Please please don't feel like a failure because I personally believe this TTC is a lottery. There really is only so much you can do before fate takes over. You so are NOT a failure.

I imagine you will have a very dark few days and I don't think there is anyway round that    .

I'm so very disappointed for you

Emma xxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie,   I am so so sorry that it is not good news. ;(

You will make such a special mother & its just so unfair you're not there yet. You are as far from a failure as it is possible to be. You've bravely been through this and have kept going when others with less strength would have given up. Please believe that you are still moving forward to meet the child you deserve. This is a very cruel journey at times but the rewards last a lifetime. You will get there one way or another. It is a lottery as Emma says but the odds will move in your favour when you're ready. Take some time and healing. We're all here for you and thinking of you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Dottie - so sorry to read your news  , really hoping that your result changes in the next couple of day    

Tommie - congratulations on your 2 lines!  keeping everything crossed that the blood test confirms the result on Monday!!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Dottie so sorry but you are testing early- try and not torment yourself!!- It is upsetting and devastating but you have to be strong and march on as we will all get there someday our baby is just being stubborn but will be worth the wait!!  

I see Ivf and monitored cycles as a way of life now as since Sept 05 I have only had about 6 months 'off' in 3 years when I have not had a monitored cycle, real IVF cycle, hysterpscopies or surgery, been pregnant, planning some form of treatment and having tests, I even budget at least 600 punds a month for scans, drugs and appts.  But you have to believe we will get there. Try and think positively.
Tommie well done on your testing.

L x


----------



## winky77

Oh Dottie....just read your post   .  I know you must feel awful right now but isn't there a bit of hope still until official test day?     I echo what the other girls say....you are an incredible woman and WILL also be an incredible mother someday whatever it takes to get there. It will all be worth it in the end.  I've just PM'd you but ignore my offload and me-post as that was before I saw your news. 


Tommie....   keeping everything crossed that monday confirms it.

..Di xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, I am really sorry to read your sad news, take care of yourself  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Dottie

Just to echo everyone else's words...is there a chance the result might be different if you've tested early?  You are definitely not a failure, but I can imagine it must feel pretty heartbreaking at the moment. Look after yourself...sending positive vibes.  I am constantly amazed at how strong and supportive you and all the women on here are, when everyone is dealing with such difficult circumstances.  You are all an inspiration. (even if you don't feel like that at the moment!!)


Lx


----------



## orchidsage

O Dottie - I am so sorry for you.    
My heart goes out to you.  

 First of all make sure it is a negative.  When were you told to test? Get your blood test soon of course and dont stop your meds yet!!!!! Remember!!!
But if its not good news - please dont internalise it - its not your fault - you are not a failure - you are trying to have a baby and you are so strong to do this!!  

I know its devastating and we do build ourselves up for it to work ....you will get through this....We are here for you...  that you feel better.

 Orchid
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Orchardsage! 

When are you off to Brno?  was just wondering....

..Dinky (new name !)


----------



## orchidsage

Hi Dinky! 
I didnt know who you were at first!....
I am off to Brno next Sunday 20th for my ET on Monday 21st July.  I cant wait now even tho I am more nervous than I thought. Afraid that my scan this Wedn wont be great and maybe I wont be able to go....You know the way you worry every step of the way....I used to be easy-going! NOT anymore!...

How are you doing with your injections....?  Hope its all getting easier now.
What is your schedule like? When do you have your IVF?
Orchid
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tommie - congratulations, that's great news. Hope all confirmed with blood test on Monday

Dottie - I said it already in the text message, I am so sorry....I so hope you get a different outcome on official test day....
You know where I am if you want to talk - equally I quite understand if it's all too raw and you'd rather just retire to a quiet corner by yourself for a while. We're all here when you need us....

I've been OK this past week but am dreading next week. Tomorrow is 8 days post transfer which is when AF started last cycle, so from tomorrow onwards will just be complete and utter stress for me - just want to go to sleep tonight and not wake up until test day. Don't know why but just feel positive it hasn't worked and wish I could just know now instead of waiting for AF bleeding to start in next couple of days....
Anyway, no point whingeing on, it's either worked or it hasn't by now, nothing I do or feel is going to change the ultimate outcome...and I'm super tired so probably getting a bit too over emotional (not sleeping well at all at the moment - wonder why?!)

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, sending you lots of       for the next week!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - try to stay positive honey...I know it's soooo hard in week 2.  Praying for you that witch stays away.  Tks for your text.

Thanks to everyone for kind words yesterday.  Did another hpg today that was also negative so that's that.

Tommie - keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Dx


----------



## Tommie

Hi Everyone, thanks for all the warm message for tomorrow's blood test. 

Dottie, I've been thinking about you a lot. I am so sorry it did work out this time     
          

I'm not too excited yet and trying not to as it's a long way to go and yes, as everyone says, the blood
test and scan could really tell the possibility.

Laura, hope you are doing ok   

Tommie


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tommie - how did the blood test go? Do you get an immediate response or do they make you wait? Have my fingers firmly crossed that it's good news for you  

Sadly not good news for me - AF started this afternoon so it's all over again. It's day 27 of my cycle and 9 days post transfer - pretty much exactly the same as last time (that was day 8 post transfer but otherwise identical situation). 

Have not called LWC as can't face them telling me to continue the cyclogest and test on test day - that's not for another WHOLE week....just seems utterly pointless and really don't want to prolong things any further than I have to. Will call them in the morning when it's a bit less raw....suspect they won't back down and will insist I carry on with the pessaries 'just in case'.....

Will make review appt with consultant anyway so I can push harder for answers on this. Seems to me that we need a different approach here. I produce lots of eggs, get some good embies, but can't seem to get to test day without bleeding (same thing happened on all the IUIs too...) - surely there must be something they can consider from a medication perspective to give the embies a bit more of a chance to implant?
I know this isn't a precise science, and there are no black and white answers, but after apparently 'text book' cycles in terms of egg production/fertilisation etc I just feel like we need to try something different.

Not sure what next to be honest. Could go straight to FET with my 3 frosties, but success rates so much lower with frozen. Or could do another fresh cycle whilst my eggs are still relatively young - either at LWC or Reprofit (because cheaper)

Or, do I just give up on this crushing disappointment time after time, accept that at 38 my eggs are old and my chances of success low, and go for the donor cycle at Reprofit instead? Keep reading posts from women here who say the only thing they regret about moving to donor eggs is how long they waited before doing it. Has got me wondering what is more important to me - to have a child sooner rather than later (so it's similar age to all my friends kids and to its cousins etc) or to have my own biological child (well, half mine if you know what I mean)
Found the LWC counsellor hopeless so not worth exploring this with her - maybe I need to find an alternative counsellor to talk this through with to see if I can come to a conclusion...

Probably best not to try to come to any conclusion right now as it's all a bit too immediate and painful though...

Can't help feeling like I've already 'wasted' nearly a year on all this with nothing to show for it. So much has been put on hold (work progression/promotion, holidays, social life/dating etc) and other than being a lot poorer, nothing has changed since I started this whole thing in Sept last year. Which is why I guess I'm thinking about moving to the donor egg thing - I know there's no guarantee there either, but the success rates are so much higher.

Or should I try again with own eggs but push for the steroids etc to help with any possible implantation probs. Dottie - can you PM me the details of the consultant you saw re killer cells etc? Wondering if I should also get some extra tests run to put my mind at rest re there being anything specific stopping implantation...as opposed to it just being the age of the eggs...

Sorry girls, bit of a long post - as you can probably tell my mind is all over the place at the moment. Perhaps I'd be better off heading to Tescos to stock up on chocolate and wine (or is that a bit risky given test date not until next Monday?) and trying not to think about it any more tonight - wouldn't it be great if you could just switch your mind off when you wanted to?

Don't think we have anyone else on 2WW at the moment? So good luck to all those about to start/on their way at the moment....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, I am so sorry to hear that your AF has arrived. I agree its worth doing some tests and getting the follow up consultation from LWC (and one from Reprofit re IVF options/other meds with your own eggs). Then you can make an informed decision re your next steps.

Without that you might always wonder whether you moved to Donor Eggs too soon. You're still pretty young  & your response rate has been good.  It just seems to be the luteal phase and I'm sure they can do something more about that (with your own eggs). 

Sounds a good idea to take a bit of time out, some advice and a few tests IMHO. 

Huge  for what you've been through and what you must be feeling at the moment. 

Dottie, how are you doing hun?  

Tommie, how's the blood test  for a confirmed BFP. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ohh Lauris  so sorry that it is another disappointing month for you, disappointment after disappointment is hard to take, especially when everything seems to work for others so easily.

At your follow up could you explore using Gestone instead of cyclogest as support when on 2WW- ARGC use this, also what about steroids and I hate to add immune issues. Do LWC monitor your progesterone levels? There are some recent publications saying that FET can be more successful than fresh cycles for some people esp those with immune issues.

Would you consider changing clinics? some say 2 negative cycles at one and maybe you should change track.
I know what you say about DE's but I really think that you need to give your eggs a chance whilst you still are young enough and have them, I feel sad about moving onto DE's at times but I have different issues so have to be grateful for any chnace, but in the back of my mind think that I wonder if I would be able to produce any myself and what quality.

Take care hun and be kind to yourself. There might be fertility counsellor near to you here is a list of British Infetility Counselling Association fertility counsellors in the UK.
http://www.bica.net/counselling-requests-list
L x

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks JJ

I've definitely got lots to think about - the immune issues, the Gestone vs cyclogest, the change of clinic, FET vs fresh, own eggs vs donor etc etc.....

Looks like August AF will now arrive in the middle of my week's holiday in France (just great   ) which means I won't be able to do anything in August tx wise so if nothing else I have some time to think this through and try to work out what is best. 

Thanks for the counselling link, will look into it. We have a free counselling service through work but I'm a bit nervous of using it in case it somehow ends up on my personnel records...

Laura
x


----------



## Tommie

Hi,

  I went to take a blood test but will have to wait for the result until Wednesday morning 

Laura, just for your ref., my first transfer with a fresh embryo with no fragment did not succeed and this time was with
        frozen embryos with a little fragments on both. My doctor in Denmark said that as soon as the thawed embryos starts
        to divide, they are as good as fresh ones. I would try with my eggs as well if I were your age (you're younger than me!!)

My fingers crossed to everyone's next ET   

Tommie


----------



## Roo67

Oh Laura I am so , so sorry that the witch has arrived too early again. Words fail me, how much disapointment do we have to take before we realise our dream.

You've been given some good advice - as always -  lots of things to think about

Look after yourself    


Dottie - how are you doing hun?   

 for positive news from your blood tests Tommie.

Roo x


----------



## muddypaws

Laura and Dottie, so sorry about your news 

It does lead us to think so many different things and I have felt that I am clutching at straws some of the time in order to fond an answer other than age. I flit between thinking that it's a numbers game and that you just have to keep on trying and "knowing" that it's just never going to work for me. Not sure if either of these positions is helpful...if only we had a crystal ball that could tell us what the issue is and then could just get on with it (whatever the it may be).

Lauris, I would say that you are still in an age bracket where chances of success are higher than those of us 40 and over, so I think just keep on trying for a while. I'm not sure if a different clinic would work - unless they seem incompetent I guess they probably are doing everything they can. You have to make that judgement for yourself....if you don't feel happy with them, you can either change or just get a second opinion in the form of a consultation with another Doc at another clinic or an embryology consultation even. Have you met and talked to the embryologists much? Try not to lose heart..I know how you feel, you seem to have a similar profile to me in terms of good results and similar number of treatments. I have very similar feelings to you but am still going to try with my frosties and another fresh cycle if necessary.

Dottie, it's pants isn't it? I'm so sorry. The heartache of a bfn is like a mini bereavement every time I think. I've signed up for donor eggs with Reprofit in May 2009 and am continuing with my own till then...were you thinking of this too? Not saying that you need to yet but the back up plan is keeping me going (not to mention a month off work!).

Take care all... [fly]      [/fly]

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Roo and all....not really sunk in yet, was really hoping this might be the one - everything seemed to be 'right' - in as much as it can ever be of course....

Muddy - I'm booked in for DE IVF at Reprofit in April next year so will almost certainly carry on with own eggs until then. Am away in Aug, so earliest I can go again is Sept-Oct I think. Also the financial side is starting to look a bit scary - I did a spreadsheet over the weekend to see total amount spent since November last year and rather wish I hadn't....am now giving serious consideration to own egg IVF at Reprofit to save money (ideally I'd rather have donor release sperm which is why I've stuck to the UK so far, but starting to think better to have 2 goes with anonymous sperm than one with donor release..)

I keep telling myself that I'm relatively young in IVF terms but it's so hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel when two such 'good' cycles (as in grade 1 8 cell embies) have failed. 

And it's all such bad timing as 3 friends have given birth in the past 6 weeks and my sister is due in the next week or so with her third so I'm surrounded by new borns. Am attempting to throw myself into it - to be happy for all of them and to spend time with them and their babies as there's not much point staying away - I'll feel bad either way. But it's very hard....this is so not how my life was supposed to turn out.....I know you all understand that feeling only too well  

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

We certainly do know what you mean - It is really hard being around newborns isn't it but just hold onto that thought that it will be our turn soon.

I remember when my neice was born last year, i didn't see her until she was 5 weeks old and couldn't look at her for about an hour of me arriving, then after that i couldn't get enough and wouldn't put her down. I find it harder (obviously) just after a failed attempt, but find it easier once I have plans and am starting meds and tx again etc.

 roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I adore my niece and nephew and love spending time with them, and I'm sure I'll be the same with the new addition. It's when I leave that I'm my most sad - whilst I'm there with them I just enjoy the time with them, but generally cry my way round the M25 on the way home just wishing so much that I had what my sister has (although I know that she sometimes wishes she had the freedom and disposible income that I have....)

Just got to find some way to stay positive and believe that it will happen for me too - and for all of us - we certainly deserve it....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - I've texted you honey.  You are in my thoughts.  
As the others have said, you are still relatively young so still have better odds with your own eggs. I know we just want it all to happen as soon as possible but I think if I was you I'd keep going with my eggs as long as I could.  
I caught myself wondering if it was worth another go with mine as (like you) I've had great embryos every time but the implantation is probably age related - the worldwide stats for own eggs ivf for people my age is under 5%..... I think I know what I should do...
I will pm you the details of the consultant I saw - may be worth getting some tests done if only for piece of mind.

Look after yourself.

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, i'm so sorry that the witch turned up early again      

Dottie, i'm really sorry that it didn't work for you this time     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Lauris,

At least if it isn't our time with our own, we might be doing DE at the same time! However, I hope that with the plan made, we won't need it. I know what you mean about the sperm issue. I am thinking the same myself. I would like to go to Reprofit if I need another cycle with my own eggs but the anonymity of the father is something to think about. I have heard from my clinic that the Leicester clinic are making their sperm available. It's a £1000 (yikes!) for a pregnancy slot that includes 6 vials of sperm, so actually not too bad in terms of value for money as I've paid £150 for one vial each time. My only issue is that I would probably want to go abroad so that doesn't help me for next time round but is worth knowing. 

As for people with babies...went to see my GP to get signed off sick and even she was b****y pregnant! Can't escape.

Muddy


----------



## muddypaws

Rose, did you have your scan today? Any news on EC?

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

I'm so so sorry Laura - I hadn't read this when I posted to you on peer.

Don't give up and try not to despair. Its a wretched business


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Em and Lou

Lou - definitely considering a clinic change although I have my 3 frosties at LWC so probably makes sense to go back for those - although am wondering if in a way better to do another fresh cycle in Sept as surely better to do the fresh ones whilst my eggs are at their youngest and only then go back for the frozen ones.,...

If I do move clinics I think it will be overseas though. Did an Excel spreadsheet of costs last night and you can't argue it really - £5067 on average for an LWC cycle vs £2080 for Reprofit (would need to add flights/accommodation to that but would still come out at half price - especially as I have tonnes of Airmiles so could probably get the flights for tax only if I flew with BA to Prague or Vienna and then took the bus/train)
Concern still about the anonymity of the sperm overseas but on the other hand hard to justify staying in the UK when you can get 2 cycles for the same price abroad

Lots to think about this week for sure
Thanks all for your kind words here and via text

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura you can move your embryos in the UK not sure about moving them to another country for a cycle.  On the London thread there was a lady who on her 8th cycle after moving from Lister->ARGC went back to Lister to pop her single Embryo back in and had all her next fresh cycle arranged at ARGC, and low and behold she is 10 weeks now! She didn't really expect it to happen.  Lister treat single girls and do immune stuff.

What about Wessex where Katie is at?
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura, sorry to hear your news.
Regarding taking your eggs out of the country - I know if I'm unsuccesful at IVF here am booked into repro and have asked if ok to transport my sperm over there nad have been told yes... how this actually happens not 100% sure but surely as you've had all the tests etc and fulfil the guidelines I can't see it being a problem  not 100% sure though.
Take care and have a good rest and get some Laura time back...
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Called LWC this morning and as expected, they told me to keep on with the Cyclogest (and indeed told me to up it to 3 pessaries per day rather than two) and test on test day which is not until next Monday 21st July. 
I consider this a TOTAL waste of time. So maybe one person in thousands has full-on AF and then goes on to get a positive, but it's not going to be me - this is exactly the same as happened last time and just makes me cross. 

Have booked a review consultation for 31st July (couldn't get anything earlier) so will discuss alternative options for next steps then. 

Meantime will keep on with the cyclogest until Friday to humour them and do a test then - which will be negative and I can then at least enjoy the weekend (have an engagement party to go to on Saturday so can at least have a drink...)

Very frustrating indeed..
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Sorry girls...been away for a few days and only just catching up on the posts....


Laura/Dottie -    I am gutted for you both.  It is tragic and it's not fair. You both deserve this so much. I really wish there was a magic wand we could wave but instead you have to endure this endless road of hurdles and disappointments.  But you have to believe it will work out at some stage. That's what keeps us going....we wouldn't be doing what we are doing if we didn't have some hope that it would work out. 

Laura...I agree with some of the others that I wouldn't give up on your own eggs yet. Your results have been very good with EC and it's definately worth seeing what can be done on the lining/implantation front.  Mini's point about taking sperm to Brno is something I am definately going to look into if this IVF cycle doesn't work.  The pregancy slot and sperm cost from Denmark would add to the overall cost but still be less than UK overall, and it gets over the anonymity bit.  I really really feel for you dealing with another disappointment and surrounded by the bittersweet experience of lots of babies around too.  However, I wouldn't worry too much about being left behind your friends. Whatever age you have children you will have friends in similar circumstances....even if new ones....and your old friends will still be your friends with plenty of advice to give as they will have been through it. After all most families with more than one child have age gaps of 2-3-4 years and it doesn't stop siblings playing together and having excellent relationships (altho teenage years might be the most challenging!) 

Dottie ......   what can I say. I can only imagine how you are feeling as I am a few steps behind you on this journey.  You are so in my thoughts as you weigh up what to do next.  I know you quoted the stats for your age but have you thought about having an ovarian reserve test done to see what the actually picture is for you personally?  Having had the AMH test done early on (and not really realising it wasn't commonplace to do that)  I think I have been less hung up on my age as the results were good.  But at the same time if the results were poor it would help me make informed choices too.  I hate being put in a box due to age or any other factor ......and I don't tend to conform to an average anyway! 



Lou - read what you posted about LWC stats...what is Cromwells?  is there some database I can look at ?  I'm a bit worried if I'm putting my faith in a clinic that isn't best or is biaised to certain age groups !

Miniminx - good point you make about taking sperm to Brno.  I think I will email Stephan to see what that means in terms of timescales.....just thinking ahead.....

Tommie.....good luck for blood test results x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, very annoying - I knew they would though

am bleeding heavily so have ignored the advice to take 3 cyclogest a day as it seems like a waste of drugs for something which isn't going to change the outcome at all. will carry on with 2 per day until Fri am - test and then get on with the rest of my weekend....

Di- I'm not giving up on own eggs yet - donor eggs at Reprofit booked for April 6th 2009 so got until then to try before going the DE route. will also talk to LWC about going on their DE list (since that way I get ID release donor) - although suspect list is very long (and tx very expensive vs Reprofit)

Have booked the free counselling (available through work) - first session this evening so let's see how it goes...not sure if I'm really ready to be completely open about all this with a counsellor (I'm actually not very good at talking about it - prefer to just get on with things and keep it to myself) - but need to try I think or I'm just going to store it all up which can't be good

Wish me luck!
Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Dottie/Laura - I am so so sorry, how very unfair for you both  .  Not sure what I can add to what everyone else has said except to say that you are both remarkable, brave wonderful ladies and you will get there one day, even if the journey is longer than you expected/hoped for.  I loved what Felix said about the rewards lasting a lifetime.  I hope in time, when it is less raw that this will bring you some comfort.  Thinking of you both xxx

Tommie - lots of     for the reults of your blood test tomorrow


----------



## some1

Laura - very sorry to read your news, thinking of you and hoping that your clinic can come up with a plan of action that you feel comfortable with  

Some1

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, hope that the counselling goes well tonight  

Tommie, good luck for tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura hope that counselling helps you clarify things. So much to think about for you. It would be interesting to see how long the DE list is at LWC and also the cost of them. The Lister's list is currently more than 5 years at present.

Karen so pleased that your scan today went well- you have had a rough ride hun, but sounds like you have a fighter there!!

I went for a scan today day 7, my oestrodial levels were 2903 after one IM injection, and today my scan showed a lining of 4.8mm so need to get todays blood results tomorrow and then call Spain to see what happens in terms of next scans probably weekend, I then went for acupuncture.  

My donors partner was so good he came all the way up from Brighton and gave me my injection on the scanning table and then got the train back.  I had a tiff with my donor today and all work related! anyway think we have sorted things out.

Take care hope that you all have a nice evening.

L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Laura

Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time of it. Look after yourself and hope that you get some answers soon.

And good luck tomorrow Tommie.

xx


----------



## Tommie

Hi everone,

  Thanks so so much for nice, warm message for my blood test this morning. I am still not sure what the result means:

Beta HCG:  593.7 mu/ml
My last period:  15/6
My FET:            1/7  (6 cells/2 embryos)

It could be too low for the 5th week...

I will go to have a scan tomorrow so a doctor could tell me more details. At this moment, I don't know whether my pregnancy is still valid as it's difficult for me to say which week I'm in. 

Hoping everyone for the best of luck


----------



## Roo67

Hi Tommie,

If you look on the home page there is a link for due date calculator - if you put in your last period, or date of EC (if known) it will tell you when you are due and how far you are now. 4w 3d

HCG levels look good check out this link

http://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html

HCG levels - week 4 = 5 - 426
week 5 = 18 - 7340

So as you can see your levels are totally normal.

Not sure wether you will be able to see very much on a scan at this early stage.

Good luck and keep positive

Roo xx

/links


----------



## Tommie

Thanks Rou for the info. The blood test result said something like ' pregnancy failed' , so I got nervous.

I guess the lab must have calculated my wks wrong....

Good luck on your next FET   

Tommie


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommie, sending you lots of   for your scan tomorrow

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommie good luck for the scan- it is early for scans, but each clinic is different.  At my last clinic they did bloods every 48 hours until the levels reached 10,000 and then started scanning weekly.
I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 days and saw my baby
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommie - let us know how you get on tomorrow...hope all goes well.... big  

Lx


----------



## Tommie

Hi girls,

  Yes right, My doctor in Denmark sent me an email this afternoon and said it's too early for a scan tomorrow  

So I will wait at least a couple of weeks and in a meantime I will take a blood test again then.

Anyone got experienced a little weight gain by taking progesterone by the way?

Tommie


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tommie - sorry to hear that the blood test wasn't conclusive for you. Hope it all works out in the next few weeks - will be thinking of you

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Tommie - I think your levels look good.  I'd get another check done in a couple of days to see if they're doubling.....not sure if I could wait a couple of weeks!

By the way ...yes, I've put on loads of weight on progesterone.....

Dx


----------



## lulumead

how are people on here?  I'm losing track again!  
xx


----------



## Tommie

Hi everyone,

  Laura, Rou, Lulumead, Dottie, Lou-Ann, Rose and also other people who gave me warm messages, thanks very much again for nice, warm lines and advices. I went to get another blood test this morning and HCG level is now 4920 (just 5wks). I've been already suffereing a vomiting feeling from time to time but it is still manageable. Although I have been eating less than before, my weight has been almost the same due to progesterone I need to take (OMG, and also for the next 5 wks!).

I am so impatient to wait for the first scan I booked on 24th but Rou says, it's better to go towards the end of 6th weeks or even in the 7th week.

I have not had any spots since the implantation but I still cannot believe I'm pregnant, so I'm still floating here, 2WW Ladits. Hope you guys don't mind....or should I post my messages somewhere more suitable?  As I'm 41, there is still a possibility something might happen to stop pregnancy, so I don't want to get too excited yet. 

I'll be off to a small island near Sardegna for about a week from tomorrow, so I won't be able to read threads but hope everything is going ok with everyone, big hugs.    
Tommie,


----------



## Damelottie

*CONGRATULATIONS TOMMIE*​
​
     ​


----------



## Tommie

Thanks, Emma and Jenny    

And wishing you a best of luck to FET and IUI at the end of this month      

Tommie


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommie

Congratulations - sending big  

Good luck to everyone else soon to be 2ww-er's!

Lxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommie - conrats        
Good luck to all those on the 2ww or just about to start!
Take care
x x


----------



## Tommie

Thank you, lulumead and mini the minx     I'm happy and at the same time scared as to how I will handle alone as I don't have a family here in Italy... but hey I have some friends and also I can always ask people for any advice.

Best of luck to you all !!


----------



## Roo67

Tommie - That is fantastic news I am so happy for you.

Take it easy and enjoy.

Roo xx


----------



## orchidsage

Tommie - delighted for you on your BFP!! Congrats!


----------



## lulumead

Hi Tommie

Don't worry - I'm sure you will be great.  You just need to build that network of people you can ask for help and you have 8 months to do that!

A married friend of mine made me feel better about being a single parent as she said that at first she thought I was mad to even consider doing it on my own but then she had a baby and felt like she was a single parent pretty much as her husband works from 6am to 8pm so all day she is alone. Obviously he was out earning lots of money - so that pressure was off but I think her situation is true for lots of women.  My mum is also friendly with a woman from the czech republic who lives here and has just had a child with no family or partner to support her and she is doing great.  She's always the example my mum uses if I freak out about the idea of not being able to do it.

You just will be fine, I'm sure...it might be hard but you just need to ask for help when you need it.  I suppose we spend so long thinking about getting pregnant, we maybe forget about the bit after!!  I like the friends episode where they have the baby shower for Rachel and she has no idea what to do with a baby as she's only been thinking about the birth.  Maybe that's the best way to be....think about each step as it comes otherwise it can be a bit too huge!!!!

Rest up - next step the scan.

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

I think you're so right. The vast majority of my friends with partners/husbands feel like they are single parents anyway  , and in some cases the other half actually makes things harder as they have to look after them too  . Most definately helpful from the financial point of view though. 

TBH - its a mystery to me how I will manage a baby with work/money etc. A total mystery. And it'll have to remain one because I can't solve it. I'm just going ahead and living on the assumption that it'll sort itself out one way or the other. If the worst came to the very worst I'd lose my house coz I couldn't pay the mortgage and we'd have to have a council flat. Oh well - there's worse things in life  . Mum and Dad would also feed us


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommie, congratulations on your BFP   Hope you have a good week in Sardegna  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Many many congratulations Tommie - what lovely news!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Big Congrats to Tommie !!!!


----------



## dottiep

Tommie - so very happy for you!        
Have a lovely holiday.
dx


----------



## muddypaws

Congratulations Tommie! Hope it all goes well at the scan 

Muddylane


----------



## suzie.b

Congratulations Tommie.  Don't worry about the weight - progesterone makes you retain water (like just before menstruation) and also makes us more constipated so we get more bloated.  It doesn't last forever - well, the constipation bit doesn't.  At the moment, my feet look like two large puddings stuck on the end of my legs so obviously that can.  And the queasiness will stop you eating too much bad food so I'm sure you'll feel much slimmer again soon.  That's until your bump starts .  Then it's goodbye waist and feet.  Hope that everything goes well.  When do you have your scan now if you've rearranged it?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, good luck with your 2ww      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

​
1974: Nixon resigns

On August 8, 1974, in a nationally televised address, U.S. President Richard Nixon announces his intention to resign effective noon the next day. With impeachment certain for his involvement in the Watergate affair, Nixon bowed to public pressure and became the first American president to resign. The Watergate scandal erupted after it was revealed that Nixon and his aides had engaged in illegal activities during his re-election campaign--and then attempted to cover up evidence of wrongdoing. At noon on August 9, Nixon officially ended his term, departing with his family in a helicopter from the White House lawn. He was succeeded by Vice President Gerald Ford, who pardoned Nixon for any crimes he may have committed in office.
2008
Rose gets a BFP 
1997
British newspapers romantically link Diana, Princess of Wales with Dodi Al Fayed - the son of Mohammed Al Fayed, the owner of London store Harrods.
1991
Islamic Jihad terrorists release British journalist John McCarthy - 5 years and 3 months after being kidnapped in Beirut. He had been held hostage since April 17, 1986 - a total of 1,943 days.
1990
Iraq President Saddam Hussein announces that Iraq has annexed Kuwait. US President Bush sends American troops to Saudi Arabia as part of the build-up of a multinational force to force Iraqi troops out of Kuwait.
1974
US President Richard Nixon finally resigns over the Watergate Affair - the first President to resign from office in the face of a threat of impeachment. 
1963
In England, a gang of 15 men steal more than £2.6 million in the Great Train Robbery at Sears Crossing, Buckinghamshire - stopping and robbing a Royal Mail train travelling between Glasgow and London.
1958
In Britain, Columbia Records signs a 17 year old singer called Cliff Richard.
1945
World War II: Russia declares war on Japan. 
1942
World War II: In America, six German saboteurs are executed in a prison in the District of Columbia less than 3 months after they landed on Long Island.
1940
World War II: Official beginning of the Battle of Britain.
1934
Britain passes the Poor Law Amendmant Act - abandoning system of outdoor relief by which parishes look after their poor and replacing it with the workhouse. 
1918
World War I: Start of the Battle of Amiens - Allied troops advance against 20 German divisions and take 16,000 prisoners within 2 hours.
1900
Start of the first Davis Cup international tennis tournament, named after Dwight Filley Davis, at Longwood Cricket Club in Brookline, Massachusetts. Cup is won by the United States.
1815
Former French Emperor Napoleon Bonaparte is exiled to the island of St Helene.
1786
The highest mountain in Europe, Mont Blanc, is climbed for the first time by Michael-Babriel Paccard and Jacques Balmat.
117
Hadrian becomes Roman Emperor


----------



## Damelottie

​
1944: Anne Frank captured

On August 4, 1944, the Nazi Gestapo captures Anne Frank and her family, who are hiding in Holland. When she was four, Anne Frank's German family escaped the Nazi persecution of Jews by moving to Amsterdam. In the summer of 1942, with the German occupation of Holland underway, 12-year-old Anne began a diary relating her everyday experiences and her observations about the increasingly dangerous world around her. Fearing deportation to a Nazi concentration camp, the Frank family was forced to take shelter in the annex of a factory run by Christian friends. Although the Gestapo abducted the family after they were discovered, they failed to capture the young girl's diary, a literary testament to the 6 million Jews who were silenced in the Holocaust. Anne Frank died in the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp only two months before it was liberated.
2008 Orchid gets a BFP
1984
South African-born bare-foot athlete Zola Budd, controversially allowed to run for Great Britain, accidentally trips American medal hope Mary Decker in the 3,000 metres final during the Los Angeles Olympics - causing one of the most dramatic upsets in the history of the Games. 
1981
Three British mountaineers are killed climbing the East Face of the Matterhorn
1978
In Britain, politician Jeremy Thorpe, former leader of the Liberal Party, is charged with conspiracy to murder a male model, Norman Scott. Thorpe is later cleared.
1975
A streaker interupts the Test match between England and Australia at Lords Cricket Ground in London
1972
Ugandan dictator Idi Amin expels Ugandan-Asians from the country.
1966
During an American radio programme, John Lennon - founder-member of the British group The Beatles claims his group is probably currently more popular than Jesus Christ. His comment leads to Beatle records being banned from many American states.
1940
World War II: Italy invades Kenya, the Sudan and British Somaliland. 
1917
Captain Noel Chavasse, of the Royal Army Medical Corps, only the second man to be awarded the additional bar to the Victorian Cross for bravery, dies from wounds.
1914
World War I: Britain declares war on Germany for violating the Treaty of London. US President Woodrow Wilson proclaims America to be neutral.
1870
Founding of the British Red Cross Society by Lord Wantage.
1265
Battle of Evesham: Defeat of Baron Simon de Montfort by the Royalist forces of the future King Edward I.


----------



## dottiep

Wow Emma!  What a mine of information you are!!


----------



## Damelottie

I wish


----------



## Felix42

Great that you're on the 2ww Rose. The 8th is my Dad's birthday too.  

Love & hugs to all Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Oooooh, good luck to all ladies on the 2ww.  Keeping everything crossed as I can't wait to be joined by more bumps.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck ladies, am thinking of you  

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose and Orchidsage -How is it going  has the 2ww madness struck yet??
L x


----------



## kylecat

Well done rose - excellent news!! Hope the 2ww isn't too stressful! Good luck    

Katiexxx


----------



## orchidsage

Ah thanks Emma for that!!!! You are great!!!

I cant believe I am posting on this thread! 

Its very hard to believe that I was over in Brno and had two embies transferred........

I am trying to be positive!! Doing all the right things and trying not to obsess on body!!

I am on annual leave as well tho which is brilliant so I can really relax and plan what I want to do. 

Great to have you here too Rose!! Best wishes to you too   

Orchid
xxx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - not sure when it is but.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Have a lovely day with & stay with your parents.

Dx


----------



## lulumead

Orchid and Rose, sending positive vibes        for your 2 WW's

whose next to get on this list?
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think Emma will be next up!!!!


----------



## some1

Orchid and Rose - wishing you tons of luck and   for your 2wws!!    

Some1
xx


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Roo67

Orchid and Rose

Hope the 2ww flies by for you both 
  

Roo x


----------



## winky77

Rose and Orchid.....how you doing ?  Hope you are keeping sane.  Might there be 4 of you on 2WW by end of this week?!?  EmmaLottie....Jenny ?  And then Katie and I joining fairly soon too!  Lots of activity which is so great....was very depressing when the front page was blank the other week!


----------



## winky77

ooo Rose....I love Brazil nuts....particularly the chocolate covered ones.....try not to buy those tho cos I can eat the whole packet.....selenuim and calorie overload!!  No wonder my lining was already 12mm!  I'll be swinging from the trees next......xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Orchid and Rose - take it easy and take care on your 2WW.
I suspect you'll have a few more joining you very shortly!
Take care everyone 
x x


----------



## Tommie

Hi everyone  

Emmalottie, JennyA, lulumead, mini the minx, Roo67, Orchidsage, Rose39,  Lou-Ann, kylecat, dinky77 ,dottiep, muddylane, and Aweeze,  thanks for the nice heartful words. My scan yesterday went
ok with a tiny 7mm bean with heart beat. I have been feeling so sick since a week ago, so trying to eat little by little now.

Suzie b. , my bottom and thighs are getting bigger because of progesterone which makes me very sad but then as I have not been able to eat much lately, it's been offsetting somehow...thanks for the advice.

mini the minx, sometimes I cannot stop felling lonely, but you are right, if we did not try this, we would have regretted the whole rest of our lives, so I believe I will be happy once I have a baby.

Orchidsage, Rose39, Good luck with your 2WW and try to relax       

Tommie


----------



## kylecat

Wow, brilliant news Tommie - really pleased for you! Make sure you take things easy and don't do anything too strenuous!

Orchid and rose - thinking of you both and sending you positive vibes!    

katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

great news Tommie...glad the scan was ok.  Its natural to feel lonely at times doing this on your own (although you're not really alone, we are all here for you!), I think we will all and probably do feel like that sometimes.  You're not alone now though...you have a magic bean growing in you - so exciting...hope the sickness eases up!  They always say that thats a good sign, maybe thats to make you feel better!  

Orchid and Rose hope you are doing ok on the 2WW...not long now.

xx


----------



## winky77

Tommie.....excellent news on your scan!!  Don't be lonely....easier said than done I know! You're not on your own ....you have us guys....and even more importantly...you have your little bean on board to keep you company!  I know it is difficult.....I have been reading Zita West's book and get fed up with all the reference to partners!  I even got ****** off that there's a symbol with a man, a woman and a baby on the puregon pen box !! Derrr!!!!

xxDinky


----------



## kylecat

Dinky! i was thinking exactly the same thing about the puregon box myself - I get annoyed by that cosy little image of a mum, dad and baby - it really hacks me off! Probably got something to do with the hormones actually in my body at the moment though!!  

We need to design a new puregon box for us single girlies!

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Tommie - great news on your scan, I'm sorry that you are feeling really lonely but as dinky says you've always got us FF's.    

Orchid and Rose - how are you both bearing up, thinking of you  

Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tommie, that's great news about the scan   Take care of yourself and the little bean!

Orchid and Rose, thinking of you and hoping that week 2 of the 2ww isn't driving you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Rose and Orchid, hope you're managing to keep sane!  

I've got a feeling there will be a few more on the bumps and babies thread before too long!   

Great news that Katie, Dinky and Emma will be along on the 2ww shortly.  5 at once must be our record so far.  

Tommie, that's wonderful news about your scan.  Soooo pleased for you.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## pippa38h

Talking about Brazil nuts.... One of my non-lies when I went to the GUM clinic - he was GEORGEOUS, tall dark, tanned etc. etc.(TMI: 4 times in 24hrs!!!!!  but none since May )


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news about your scan Tommie!!!      
Am so happy for you and your little bean... . .
Take care and yes it's great to come on here and talk to like minded people!  I love FF!
Soon this thread is going to be over run with 2WWer's!  I think its bloody marvelous!
Take care everyone - we're so bloody great!
Be safe
R x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Emma             
Have everything crossed!
Take care
R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just catching up over here!

Great news Tommie - very pleased for you - wishing you a happy and healthy 7 and a half months....

Jenny - hurrah! Glad you finally got your surge. Good luck for the IUI tomorrow and welcome to the 2WW

Hope Rose, Orchid and Em are all doing well

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Jenny - great that you eventually picked up your surge.  Hope all goes well.

Tommie - congratulations on your scan & that the next 7/8 months are a breeze!

Emma - welcome to 2WW!

Dx


----------



## orchidsage

Tommy - I havent congratulated you yet!! Well Congratulations on your BFP! and your scan, well done to you! You lucky girl....

Jenny - thats great news,  then you will be on this delightful.......................2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rose - how are you feeling now?  
Hi Laura, DottieP, Mini, Felix,  Roo & everyone: thanks for your good wishes.  

I am not going to go on here but I am convinced I will get a negative on Monday.  Especially now that I have just bought a HPT!!!!  I feel I have put a curse on myself - now I will get my AF tomorrow morning....I have had aches all afternoon - exactly what I get before AF.

Anyhow enough of me, best wishes to you girls!

O and yes Emma - I presume you had your transfer today!!! Welcome aboard!!!!

Dcon - hopefully all going well tomorrow you will be on here too


----------



## winky77

Orchid....I do hope your hunch is not right...still keep     

Jenny....fab you got your surge at last....good luck for tomorrow....will be thinking of you and hope you follow Some1's example! 

EmmaLottie....welcome to 2ww.....xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, I hope that all went well today and that you are now on the 2ww   ,  that this time it is your turn! 
Emma, hope those embies are settling in for the long haul  

Orchid and Rose, sending you lots of       

Hope everyone else is okay

Lou-Ann x


----------



## orchidsage

Ah Jenny!
Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!!
Well done and Best wishes to you!

  
Orchid


----------



## Damelottie

Here I am then   

Ahh - thanks for all the     and good wishes.

Test day is Tuesday 12th xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow - the 2WW is a busy place at the moment isn't it!

Good luck to you all....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Welcome back Emma & good luck


----------



## kylecat

Rose - sorry you feel so down - the second week is always the worst as you know that having to do the pregnancy test is looming. Glad you have a nice evening planned with dinky tommorrow. I would have loved to have come fruit picking with you - in fact I was going to PM you - however I am quite a lot of discomfort today from the growing follicles so have decided to take it fairly easy!

Take care - we are all here for you,  

Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

PS - sorry forget to say good luck to Emma (thanks for your message!) and Orchid. You have not got long to go now Orchid - hope you are trying to keep yourself nice and busy!

Take care girls    

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Welcome back Emma.....I'm keeping everything crossed for you and for Jenny !!  

I am loving it that we are up to 4 on the 2WW.  All things being well, Kylecat and I will be joining you by the end of next week.....but of course we will still be 4 as Orchid and Rose will have BFPs by then        !!!!!!

Rose.....sounds like you need more of a virtual hug than a slap today!!  I only dish out the slaps for very early testing...honest!  I'll do my best to cheer you up tomorrow evening....really looking forward to it!  

I feel remarkably 'normal' today....I think the bloating and discomfort was worse yesterday cos the dildocam had disturbed things.  I am even planning to cut the hedge (in between the rain showers up here!).  Katie...I hope you follow suit and have a more comfortable day tomorrow! 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sorry to hear that you are feeling down, sending you lots of   and   .

Dinky, glad that you are feeling 'normal' today  

Katie, take it easy, hope you feel better soon  

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

gosh such a busy thread at the mo let's hope bumps&babes will be even busier v soon! I'm not sure who is testing next rose or orchidsage but wishing you both loads of luck-rose no more early testing the way I look at it is you are pregnant until you test and then your dream is shattered (in my last 3 cycles) so I try&hold off as long as I can and even on test day don't want to do it , despite wanting to know!early testing just gives yourself added unwanted stress and there is enough around!
Emma&jenny hope your 2ww madness hasn't kicked in yet! 
Good luck to you all l x


----------



## some1

Orchid, Rose, Emma and Jenny - thinking of you all and sending you loads of  

Some1
xx


----------



## Felix42

Orchid, Rose, Emma and Jenny, wishing you lots & lots of 

Sorry you're feeling low Rose. The 2nd week is so much worse isn't it? Try and keep yourself busy and watch lots of comedy films. Maybe we could all start a list of good things to do through the 2ww? Fruit picking certainly sounds a good one! Wish I could have come along too but I've got lots of domestics to catch up on with being away last week. 

Sooo, things to do during 2ww - dvds, theatre, films (though watch out for the story lines), comedy nights, trips round museums/zoos with a bit of day dreaming about taking baby with you soon, reading (I'm just embarking on the Booker long list at the mo), country walks....

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Rose, as everyone else has said the second week is definitely worse than the first. I think with all the hormones, things also feel worse than normal. Enjoy your evening with Dinky. Wishing you lots of luck and other good wishes.   

Good luck for tomorrow Orchid   


Muddylane


----------



## dottiep

I swear someone adds hours into the days on the 2nd week!  Good luck everyone....sending you all                      


dottie
xx


----------



## dottiep

ORCHID - best of luck for test day tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Dottie
xx


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck for tommorrow Orchid - we are thinking of you         

Love
katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Orchid!        

Love and hugs to Jenny, Rose and Emma too.   

Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Orchid       for tomorrow !!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Orchid


----------



## pippa38h

GOOD LUCK ORCHID  


Rose -  hang on in there girl!

Emma - I haven`t wished you luck until now, but have certainly been thinking of you

Welcome Jenny - keep sane! 

 to all

Pippa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Orchid thinking of you&hope you have good news l x


----------



## orchidsage

Well you fantastic girls, I am overwhelmed with your lovely wishes for me!!! 
And they must have worked because
I 
GOT
A 
BIG
FAT
POSITIVE!!!!!!!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!! I AM STILL IN SHOCK!!!

LOTS OF HUGS & LOVE TO YOU ALL FOR KEEPING ME GOING IN THE LAST WEEK
ITS BEEN AWFUL -
BUT NOW I HAVE BEEN GIVEN THIS SPECIAL GIFT.................I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!

LOVE ORCHID

XXXXX


----------



## orchidsage

Rose - Thanks Rose but the Best of luck to you in the last few days of your 2ww which can be the hardest!! 

Thinking of you,

and all the other girls coming up after you!!!

x
Orchid


----------



## Felix42

Orchid, that is soooo wonderful hun. Congratulations!!!!!

Wishing you a blissfully happy pregnancy. Enjoy!

Here's to the other 2ww-ers joining you soon too.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

[fly]  Congratulations  [/fly]

Fantastic news Orchid, I'm so pleased for you

Rose, Emma and Jenny - hope the 2ww is going smoothly for you all

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

​
*AMAZING NEWS HUN    *​
     ​


----------



## orchidsage

O thank you so much!!!!
Felix, Roo and Emma, 
JJ1, Rose, Lou,
Pippa, Jenny, Dinky, 
Kate, Dottie, Some1, 
Lou-Ann
Muddlylane 
- the list is endless,
- you are all great!

I am so nervous now as well, I know its still very early days and anything can happen.  I emailed Stepan today and asked him could I still hold on to my March appmnt for a few more weeks......As it is still very early embryo wise, and anything could happen!!! I am getting bloods done tomorrow.

Thanks so much - its fantastic seeing all these lovely wishes here,

Orchid

on cloud 9


----------



## winky77

Yee ahhhh!!!!!  Massive congratulations to you Orchard !!!  I am so chuffed for you !!!! Let's hope the vibes rub off on the rest of us.....you next Rose!!!


----------



## Tommie

Congratulations, Orchid!!!!!!

I'm very very happy for you and I'm glad I won't be alone to go through this terrible morning sickness days !!!

Tommie


----------



## kylecat

Well done Orchid!!! What lovely news to come home to and see! So very very pleased for you, 

Make sure you take things easy  

Love and best wishes Katiexx


----------



## lulumead

just got home from weekend away...totally knackered but just logged on to catch up...yippeeee brilliant news Orchid, such fantastic news to come back to...I've got a good feeling that August is going to be full of BFPs.

hope everyone else doing ok on the wait.

big big hugs to you all...

lxx


----------



## Elpida

Congrats Orchid !!!


----------



## some1

Wow Orchid that is fantastic news - Congratulations !!!

        

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Orchid - wishing all the very best for the next few weeks and months

Here's hoping you're the start of a long string of BFPs for us single girls!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

orchidsage i'm so delighted for you wishing you a healthy&happy pregnancy l x


----------



## pippa38h

Orchid- I`m delighted- the first thing I did tonight was to check out your result
Keep taking the pills!  


Rose - I`m sure that tummy upset was a good sign- 4d to go  


Pippa


----------



## dottiep

Orchid - fantastic news..... am so very pleased for you! 

       

hope it sinks in soon.  Best of luck for a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Love
Dottie
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Orchid!  That's brilliant News.
Put your feet up and make sure you get plenty of rest!!!  
Take care
R x       

   for Rose - take care x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Orchid, that's fantastic news   Wishing you all the best for the next 8mths  

 for BFP's for all our other girls on the 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Nightmare 2ww so far. Was suddenly just crippled with pain from a - I now know - tooth abscess. I was at the emergency dentist yesterday and today. I managed to stay off the pain relief apart from paracetamol but after the most horrendous night, this morning I was begging them to do something, regardless of any risks!! Honestly - it was so bad I didn't know what to do with myself - even co-codemol didn't touch it. Eventually, my dentist and I decided that the x-ray risk was so minimal compared to the pain and we went ahead. I'm now on penicillin and -     - the pain is subsiding  . I have to have quite a lot of dental work done in a few weeks time because of the damage but there shouldn't be any risks associated with that. My GP signed me off work for the week.

So a very unrelaxing 2ww so far. Appalling timing. Ho hum - thats life


----------



## Betty-Boo

Emma, you poor thing!!!  Hope the pain is subsiding now.  Good that your GP has signed you off and that the treatment won't pose a risk for you.
Take care          
R x x


----------



## Damelottie

Just thinking these embies would have to be very tough to have got through that awful few days


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma I feel for you, toothache can be so painful - really hope your embryos are nestling in there
L x


----------



## muddypaws

[fly]        [/fly]

Yay...a BFP...well done Orchid!!!! Fabulous news...made me cry actually! Mind you, not much that doesn't make me cry in this synarel pseudo menopausal state! Really happy for you and feel bolstered by the news for those of us over 40 . Great job....!

Muddylane xxx

PS EmmaL - forgot to say in other post, your embryos will be strong enough to get through the pain and drugs if they are stayers...try not to worry too much. x


----------



## orchidsage

Rose - How are you doing your 2ww? Hope you are coping alright, its not easy...Best Wishes to you,

Emma - you poor thing - nothing worse than toothache - try your best not to worry, those embies are made of strong stuff!  Best wishes to you too on your 2ww,

Hi to everyone and thanks again for your lovely wishes,

It is still sinking in - not really believing it yet.

     for you all,

Orchid
xx


----------



## pippa38h

Rose - go for the job. Don`t forget that when people get married everyone assumes that they are TTC from the wedding night onwards (though they are usually not these days). But, the bosses still assume: female+Married = potentialy pregnant at any time - they still get promotions. We have the benefit of knowing exactly when we are TTC, so this shouldn`t hold us back, just gives us more control (I suppose we could call it having the upper hand) as we have at least a rough idea when we are going to become pregnant.

Take control!

Pippa


----------



## Damelottie

Big big hugs Rose - Lack of symptoms means nothing hun. Hang on in there...............

Thanks everybody for the good wishes about the tooth. Thankfully, the penicillin has kicked in really quick and now its like a normal ache rather than that horredous relentless squealy type pain before  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Emma, hope the antibiotics have kicked in and you are feeling better today  

Rose, sending you lots of   for the the last few days of your 2ww and   for a BFP for you!

Dinky, hope all went well today and that you are okay. Good luck on your 2ww    

Hope everyone else is okay

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

I agree Rose...go for the job, sounds great!  So what if you then get pregnant, they will just have to deal with it.

Dinky: glad EC went ok...you'll be here soon.  Yippee...

Hope everyone else on 2ww is ok.

Lx


----------



## muddypaws

Go for it Rose...you need all the financial help possible not to mention that, if you are the one for the job then you deserve it! Why should you have to choose motherhood or career? Sounds great and well done!


Wishing you   for testing on Friday.

Muddylane x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, I agree with the others you should definitely go for the job. They will still have you in the job for a while before mat leave & you can return to it after baby's settled. People do it all the time & its just not worth passing off a great opportunity. 
Wishing you lots & lots of  for Friday. 

Jenny, sorry to hear you've been feeling low. It is difficult having pregnancy symptoms but not yet knowing if its the real thing or not. Keeping everything crossed that its a good sign. 

Emma, so sorry to hear about your teeth problems. Sounds horrendous. That's lovely you've been signed off though. Hope you jave a relaxing, pain free time for the rest of the 2ww. 
Hope everyone else is ok? Not long now til Dinky & Kylecat join the thread!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Jenny - I am feeling EXACTLY the same today.  

I might go out and treat myself again to some nice (at least very norty) food. I have done nothing but that for the whole week  . Normally I'd just smoke


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Rose


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny and Emma - sending you lots of   and  

Rose, thinking of you too and sending lots of   for Friday

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommie

Jenny, Rose, Emma    

Wishing you all the good results and loads of Reiki Power    

Hope you are feeling ok from those hormones. I also still suffer from side effects as well
because I'm still taking Progesterone and Estrogenes.

Tommie


----------



## orchidsage

Rose - how are you bearing up? Hope you are okay and kept away from the testers!!!
Wishing you     for Friday testing.....  

Best wishes to Jenny  testing after that and then Emma !!! Hope the days are not going slow - like I remember mine were!!  

Thinking of you girls as always


Orchid
xxxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies...

Looking forward to joining you tomorrow!!!  

Rose...i am keeping everything crossed for you.   ...have you resisted testing early !?!??! 

Jenny - sorry you are having a bad time with cyclogest symptoms....didn't know you were taking it?....when I did natural IUI at LWC I wasn't given it so didn't realise it was used with iui.  

Emma.....how awful having toothache....really feel for you...I am sure those embies are snuggling in tho!!

Was interesting to read the postings about cyclogest side effects....have to say I hadn't realised there were so many!  I started taking it on tuesday but so far feel ok so am hoping it stays like that   

I am looking 4ward to lunch with Kylecat and Rose today....the Embies club!!  My friend who I am staying with is coming too and her adorable 2 and a half year old who I am smitten with.  I haven't seen him since he was a baby and he is SO SO cute!  He chatters away copying everything I say and keeps talking about coming on an aeroplane to visit me and my cats in Scotland....bless! 

Hope everyone else is ok today......am looking 4ward to 08.08.08 being a very special day !!

..Di xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Rose - I am just so so sorry   . I also have those dreadful age days things going on sometimes - its hard not to. But take heart than women older than us on here are getting some great results AND WE WILL TOO!!

Just wanted to quicky add tho - that really isn't good enough support from your ex hun. It isn't something to be worrying about today but in the future, if he can't be there at the important times, that really isn't a good enough friendship    . But we're here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Rose. 

I'm so sorry to hear its a negative today. Still worth testing tomorrow on ATD. How about a blood test too for absolutely no doubts. 

Hope you managed to do the interview ok in v difficult circumstances. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok too. 

Love & hugs, felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose,


I hope you get a different outcome tomorrow. It has been known to happen so it's not completely over yet. Having said that, I know only too well how hard that false hope is, and if test day is 16 days post transfer (which LWC seem to advise as standard) then it does seem unlikely that you'll get a positive and probably best to be realistic. Sorry for being all doom and gloom here, but I've been there myself and it was almost worse having to wait to test day when I knew it wasn't going to work out. Of course I still hope I'm doom and gloom for no reason though....

Re facing a second cycle - don't think about that just yet. You need a day or two to get over the disappointment and grief of this one not working. Again, I speak from experience, give yourself time to get through this before you start worrying about the next one. Do call and book a review consultation though so you know you have the next step ready to go when you are. As for work in Sept/Oct, well, I've learnt that lesson too - what's more important, work or baby? You'll fit the IVF in if you need to so try not to worry

And as for ex BF, I know now isn't the time to face this when you are hurting, but it may be time to let him go... If he can't show you the respect and support that you need and deserve at a time like this, then he's just not worthy of you anyway. And as Em said, you've plenty of us here to support you - you don't ever need to feel alone on the IVF journey at least

I'm off on hols early tomorrow morning but I'll try to check in from the phone to see if the news has changed - hoping for you that it has and you get your positive. 

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  I am really sorry to hear abuot your result, but I wouldn't trust any dodgy test from the internet I only test with Clearblue Digital now as First Respone and some 'ultra senstive' internet test sticks on official test day said I was not pregnant and CB said 'pregnant' and I was with a BHCG of 297- can you get a definitive blood test done in the morning at LWC, HCA lab or TDL?

So sorry it is a stressful time - it is bad enough with IVF and your world crashing down without ex's upsetting you- hence I never keep in contact with them as I don't want anything from them now and then don't have the stress that goes with them so can't see the point life moves on, I only have my friends who I choose to have.  

Good Luck with the job call- see it as a nest making call- extra money etc for your baby that will come!

Back to back IVF's are hard I did 3 cycles fairly close together and then took a 3 month break and then needed ops before embarking on 4 and now 5- don't give up one of the London Girls has just got pregnant on her 8th.
L x

L


----------



## kylecat

Rose - so sorry to read your posting - it is such a stressful time and you don't need your ex messing you around and letting you down again - it may be worth as the others have said, just cutting all contact with him for your own sanity.

I truly hope that the test results change tommorrow - I have read about that happening on here, 

Love and best wishes
katiexxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Rose

I dont belong on here but always read the posts.  I just wanted to say how sorry I was when I read your post, sending you                   I think you could do with them honey

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose am so sorry to hear your news... Take care      
I know this is very hard to do, but when I moved to Scotland I cut my ex BF out of my life completely... it was so hard, but to be honest it was also the best move I've made!  I feel freer without him round and have some good friends who I can rely on for support.
You take care
R x x


----------



## winky77

Hi Rose,

I am gutted for you if this is a BFP but am still hoping tomorrow brings a different result.   

If you need more treatment you will find the strength for it, and everything else will just have to fit in. ]

As for the ex BF......as we were talking about on sunday night....he's let you down a few too many times now.  Don't let him play with your emotions anymore (I know easier said than done!) but you need clear unconditional support rather than someone who drains you emotionally.    


Dinky xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sorry to read your news   thinking of you!

Dinky, good luck for tomorrow  

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Rose - so sorry to hear your news, hope it was just too early   , don't even think about next steps now, give yourself a few days.

Emma - hope the doughnut was worth the drive  , well done on staying off the ciggies - lets hope you've smoked your last one or at least for the next 9 months.

Jenny - how are you doing hun ? 

 

Roo xx


----------



## muddypaws

Oh Rose, I'm so sorry...but do take that test tomorrow morning just in case. Nothing can ever make you feel better about a negative result and it's so sad and unfair. Thinking about you and hope that you have some distractions planned for the weekend NOT including contact with ex BF. I know that it's hard and is another painful thing in your life ... you need to move on with your life regardless of how much you feel for him and the pain of the loss. Lots and lots of      to you.

Muddylane x


----------



## dottiep

Rose

so sorry to hear your news but JJ is right - do use a reputable brand and/or get hcg done to be ultra sure.  Here's hoping for you that things change.  I do of course understand how you feel - if it isn't the news you wanted, give yourself some time to grieve before making concrete plans - although I know only too well that it's good to know what your next step will be.  I think we all underestimate the emotional impact of tx as we focus on the more tangible physical ones.  Take some time for you.
Thinking of you.

Dx


Hope all you other 2ww'ers are holding out?


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose, 

Hoping there is a different outcome on testing today.  Sounds like its all pretty tough for you at the moment.  All I can send is lots of  .

Take care

lxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just replied then phone lost it - agh! So sorry Rose - look after yourself over the next few days - you're bound to feel a bit deflated. But its all a process and if at first you dont succeed...take care, am thinking of you Laura x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose so sorry it wasn't different for you today.take care and be kind to yourself-I always run away to friends in Ireland or the boys the minute I get my negative results to escape from the 2ww surroundings.


----------



## Felix42

Rose, so sorry to hear that its still a negative.  

I hope the 3 IVF package feels like it is taking the pressure off a bit. As the others say you will manage to fit it around work for your next cycle if you want to. A baby is so nuch more important than work. 
Look forward to raising a glass to your future plans & new job?!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Rose  . You're my very young 39 year old buddy   . We're both going to be pg by xmas and can think of each other when we put out trees up.


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Jenny

Test day is Tuesday and I'm going to try and hold on until then. I keep thinking that there must be a very good reason why the clinic says then so I shall go for then - if possible  . TBH - I don't want to test at all. I think I'd rather just see if anything becomes obvious in 9 months time   . This denial is quite nice in a way. You see I'm now 100% convinced its worked   and I don't want to lose that feeling  

Scary AF pains tho


----------



## Damelottie

I haven't posted anything on here because I know you are likely to have mixed reactions but this is the link to my Reiki session today

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152198.0

xxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Amazing isn' it? 

Bit hard to imagine at the moment with this getting stronger AF pains but PMAPMAPMAPMA      . I'm going to hold my cystal and chant PUPO to PAL, PUPO to PAL, PUPO to PAL


----------



## lulumead

HI Rose

really sorry to hear it wasn't good news.  Take care of yourself.  

Good luck for tuesday Emma.

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone, 

So sorry Rose to read of your news - I think you are so brave and you are right, all went well this time and there is no reason whatsoever why next time, the outcome will be very very different. Take care of yourself. Have you got plans this weekend and people to be with? Maybe you might need to be on your own though?  

Emma and jenny - I am crossing my fingers, toes and everything else for you both. Good for you having a donut Emma - I am more of a chocolate girl I have to say!!!  

Di - congratulations and welcome to the 2ww - hope you get home OK and rest up tonight!  

I will probably be joining you girls tommorrow. My 6 embryos are still doing well so we'll see what happens in the morning  , 

Bye for now  
katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

the 2ww is busy...do we have Jenny Emma, di and Katie on here now?  Well by tomorrow... 

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinky welcome to the 2WW.... take care x x x


----------



## dottiep

Wow Emma - that gave me goosebumps!!  Let's hope she's proven right....yet another set of Reprofit twins......

Rose - be good to yourself. Today will be a crap day but you can & will move forwards.   

Dx


----------



## winky77

Rose - I am gutted for you. I know it must be really hard and your going to feel low for a while but onwards and upwards....and take advantage of that 3for2 package. 

Emma...wow just read your posting about the reading! Sounds great!  I am Reiki trained and it is a separate thing from a spiritual reading so you obviously had a multi talented person!  I wish I could do the spiritual stuff and tell everyone what their results are going to be.....well ok maybe not....that would be a bit of a responsibility !   

Well you can officially add me to the 2WW list now....hurrah!        test date is 22.08.08.   

..Dinky xx


----------



## Damelottie

Yes, she did have the dual training which was brilliant. I didn't realise that until I read her information before I went. I used to get some healing at the spiritualist church I went to. I think putting the two together made it very powerful. I think it is quite a responsibility to tell people things like that but she was very very careful to ask beforehand if I wanted the spiritualist part or just the reiki healing as I can see it might have freaked some people out


----------



## some1

Rose - so sorry to read your news, have been thinking about you all day but only just managed to get on PC. When you get a BFN it comes in waves doesn't it, just when you think you are coming to terms with it it hits you again.  Hope you are doing okay- thinking of you  

Jenny, Emma, Di and Katie - sending lots of   your way

Some1

xx


----------



## orchidsage

Rose - I am so sorry to read your news   - I hope you are okay.  Look after yourself, pampering time is in order now.    and
  to you. 

Dinky - Congrats on getting here! Well done you are PUPO! Best wishes to you on your 2ww     I will be watching for you. 

Best wishes to all you girls waiting for your test dates - Emma, Katie and Jenny.

Emma I must go and have a look at your Reiki session now...very interesting....

Orchid
xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Emma.. wow, they say things come in 3s - lets hope that she has got it right and you are the 3rd one on here to get a bfp with twins!!  

Sending lots of    and  to everyone on the 2ww!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Just realise I didn't send you any   Claire (cem) - hope the 2ww isn't sending you to  

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm soooooooooooooooo bored


----------



## some1

Emma - whatever you do don't let the boredom make you test early!!!  Have you read all your papers and eaten all your food  If so, I think you had better go and get some more supplies quick!

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Wasn't sure whether to post on the IVF thread or the 2ww thread so I'll come on here as this is where I'll belong for the next couple of weeks!

This morning I had a 9 and an 8 cell embryo transfered. The consultant said they were excellent embryos. There are another 2 eight cells embryos which will hopefully be frozen on monday if they behave over the weekend! Taking it very very easy over the next few days, 

Love to all and lots of good wishes to Cem, Emma, Dinky and Jenny    

Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh well done Katie   . Rest up  

Some1 - I am determined not to test early  . No, really I'm not going to  . Still got some papers to read and just put my tea in the oven so hopefully boredom will pass. I didn't necessarily plan to have the 2ww off work but the tooth problem made that decision anyway.  

Gosh - just watching the judo. Blimey - its more like Rugby


----------



## dottiep

Katie - congratutions honey!  Hope the next 2 weeks is a breeze.  Sending you     and   

Love Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

well done katie...hope the 2ww whizzes past!

Hope boredom doesn't drive you   emmalottie.

hope you other 2ww-er's are doing ok (Claire, Di & Jenny).

xx


----------



## dottiep

Just popped on to wish Emma, Jenny, Dinky & Katie the very, very, very best of luck with testing and keeping your sanity through the 2WW.  I'm going to Far East with work today for a week so will miss Emma & Jenny's test days.....I will try to log on to update with your news but may not be able to post. Just wanted you all to know I am thinking of you & sending  
your way.


Love to all
DXX


----------



## some1

Ooh Jenny - I like the sound of your pains!  Hoping they are a very good sign!!  

Katie - congrats on ET, hope you get to freeze the other 2 on Monday to be siblings to your twins!!  

Hope the rest of you 2ww ladies - Emma, Di, Claire, are doing okay    

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

My test day is Tuesday but I've got to be at work early so I think I'll leave it until Wednesday - I've got the day off then xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Katie, congrats on ET, hope that those little embies are settling in nicely! Good luck for you 2ww - sending lots of   and  


Hope that everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay - sending you all lots of   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Just wanted to pop in & send lots & lots of  to Katie, Claire, Emma, Dinky and Jenny. Sounds like its going to be a toss up as to who tests first between Claire & Emma. Wishing you both lots of  for Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's to more BFPs!

Hope you're doing ok today Rose  and have had lots of pampering. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hi re:at being the period from he'll if a negative cycle- on my negative cycles this has not been the case it has just been 4ish days after testing negative&then stopping progesterone support , but no different than usual. Hopefully you won't be worrying about AF for 9 months!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Jenny  

I have read so many nightmare stories on here of false positives and false negatives that I just want to be as sure as possible that its right when I do it. I'm thinking Wednesday because I'm off work. But............. I wonder if I will get past Tuesday really    

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

lol - I have no idea where this restraint has come from


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*Chowy* - DIVF - testing 11.9.08  

*Roo67* - DEFET - testing 13.9.08

*JennyA* - DIUI - testing 14.9.08

              ​
   ​


----------



## Lou-Ann

OMG it is soooo busy on here at the moment! 

Sending all you lovely ladies on the 2ww lots of  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck......there's hundreds of us!!!!  


Emma....hope you can hang on for an extra day....we'll all be mega impressed with your willpower!  And as Jenny says you can spend the rest of the day celebrating instead of having to work!! 


Cem(Claire)......big hugs to you too...glad you've found us and have joined the 2ww gang!

Jenny.......STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST KIT!!!!     Sorry you're having cyclogest symptoms... 


Katie....my lovely cycle buddy!!  I hope you are now standing upright again! Bless! Did you get a final number on frosties.....I am just about to ring LWC to see if it ended up being 3 or if the other 2 had a growth spurt to join them!   

Well, I had a bit of a weird day yesterday.  Woke up at 5am in a bit of a panic   - partly about a presentation I had to do this morning (to hopefully win a big training contract that I really want to get!!) but mostly in a cold sweat about having had ICSI....I was like ....oh my gawd what have I done   .  All kinds of doubts kicked in....the usual fear it's not worked but also the fear it HAS !!....about being on my own with kid/s, juggling running the business and lack of income security, having a money pit renovation project on the go.....had this Vicky Pollard vision of wearing a pink shellsuit and pushing a six wide buggy cos of my multiple birth !!  My parents were still here but of course my old 'Be Strong' driver kicked in and I didn't say anything.......just had a bit of a weep after they'd gone!!     Finally, at about 3pm I sat down at my desk to do the presentation I had not yet prepared ....and do you know what....amazingly actually doing some work made me feel ten times better ?!?!?!?  And then this morning I've been over to Glasgow with an associate and we socked it to them in a brilliant presentation!  There are 3 more organisations also still in the running but fingers crossed we get it (have to wait 4 weeks to find out...).  This pm I actually feel really positive and buzzing     I have a couple of friends who are bipolar and I'm experiencing very similar mood swings .....that cyclogest is powerful stuff !!.....and of course the out of control hormones don't help!!! 

Am about to know get on the phone/email and try and fill my diary with work meetings/ festival shows/ lunches and stuff .....cos activity is obviously the best way to get through this for me!! 

...Dinky xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi to all the 2ww ladies - it is very hectic on here!

Emma - good luck to you and hope you are OK over last couple of days!

Jenny - keep positive - I will give you a ring in the week for a chat! Keep away from the tests!  

Lots of love to claire as well - this waiting is agonising isn't it!

Dinky - my lovely cycle buddy - sorry to hear you were a bit tearful yesterday. However, great news on the presentation. It sounds like you are really in the running to win the contract!   It sounds like a great idea to stay busy but remember to rest up a little too!!

As for me, I am fine - mum took me out to the supermarket today but I wasn't allowed to lift anything or push the trolley! We then came home and she changed my bed for me and hoovered round! I got some more good news from the clinic today - my two remaining embryos have developed into blastocysts over the weekend. One is good quality, one not so good but they are both being frozen so I am over the moon and it takes a little bit of the pressure off too. it will cost me an extra £400 but i am more than happy to pay it!  

Good luck to everyone!    

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Katie!!!  Great news they got to blastocysts...I hadn't realised you were going for that!  I've just left a message for the embryologist at LWC to call me cos I haven't heard for definate what happened with the final number I had frozen  (3 were grade 1 x 8cell definates but there were 2 others at 6cell they were waiting to see how they developed). 

I am not sure about my focus on keeping busy....I've ended up surfing on FF for the last 2 hours...!!!  And now I've arranged to meet my friend for dinner and going to see Mamma Mia (again!) tonight.  She's not seen it and last time I was having my horrendous AF and had to go out to the loos 3 times so missed lots....so that's my justification for going again!  

Now I've had a spooky thing happen......I've just noticed that there is a small orange monkey soft toy on the shelves in my hall...it's only small about 4inches high and i've no idea where it has come from?!?!?  I can't think that any friends with kids have been around recently and left it and I'm pretty sure it's not mine!!!!  And I definately dusted those shelves when my mum and dad were coming up the weekend before I headed down to London so that's just 2 weeks ago and I would have seen it as it is just wooded ornaments on there...and anyway I've not been here for the last week so no visitors!!!  Of course I am pinning lots of significance on the fact it is ORANGE!!!!!  The fertility colour !!!  ooooooooeeeeeeeoooooooooo......


----------



## kylecat

Dinky - your bubbles are now on 88!!! Hope thats OK? The orange monkey - what a great omen!  

I'm not really sure why my embryos weren't frozen on saturday when they were at the 8 cell stage. But I am pleased they have got to the blastocyst stage. I am thinking that if the two in the laboratory were able to grow then hopefully the two inside (which is the best place for them) are also continuing to grow! trying hard to be positive!    

Enjoy Mama Mia - I am hoping to go to see it this week sometime, 

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Well.... I have never felt so ill today. Dreadful headache again and then the sickness - horrible. Pains in legs and on and on. So I decided to test thinking it must surely be positive. But it wasn't  . Official test tho is in the morning so possible it could change although I don't really think so. Can't wait to get off these ghastly meds now and at least try to feel back to normal.

I'm refusing to let myself panic and think 'I'll never be a mum'. I'm just not letting myself. I just need to save up and go again      .

Love to all and thanks for the amazing support xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Rose  

I can feel a boozy eating fest coming on with D'con.

Im glad you're feeling a _little_ bit better


----------



## Damelottie

Claire -  . That is exactly how I've been feeling and I know that others have said that too.   

Its a scary journey xxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Dinky - sorry you had a bit of a wobble earlier today. I'm sure we're all the same (I know I am) keep everything to myself and try to be strong and independant. Weird about your orange monkey - hope its a sign, I wore mostly orange tops whilst in Brno and will agian next time. Glad presentation went well and you manage to get the contract.    

Katie - glad your mum is looking after you, excellent news about your  obviously not needed for a couple of years.

Cem - sorry that you've not had a good day, It sometimes helps to have a good cry and feel much better afterwards   

Emma - hope tomorrow brings better news.

Jenny - good on you for keeping away from the dreaded pee sticks  

Roo x


----------



## winky77

Hi all......

oh Emma I really hope it isn't a BFN  

...the mystery of the orange monkey continues!!  I spoke to my friend who is the only person who has been in my house with kids in the last month....and nope they are not missing an orange monkey!!  This has really spooked me.....where has it come from !?!??!?!?

well I just got back from my second viewing of Mamma Mia...which was even better cos I didn't miss loads with going to the loo like last time!  

Cem - recommend it to help cheer you up if you've not already seen it...is a real cheesy feel good movie. 

Can we have a ban on mentioning blue cheese on here please !!!  I had blue cheese at lunch and dinner on thursday before ET and I'm already missing it !!!   

DInky xxxx


----------



## winky77

oh Katie.....forgot to say a BIG THANKS for getting me to 88 !!  xx


----------



## lulumead

hello 2ww-er's 

Hope you are all ok.  to you all, especially if its a bit tough.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Well - BFN for me again this morning  

I've 'e' mailed Stefan to find out if I immediately stop meds. That'll be the only positive thing - be nice to get my body and mind back again   .

Good luck to other and big   to Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Emma & Claire, so sorry to read that it wasn't your time this try.   
Take good care of yourselves. Thinking of you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

So sorry EmL - it's such a   to get a bfn. So painful and disappointing. See what Stepan says, he may advise continuing for a couple of days till AF arrives or do another test. Must admit that I did that 2 of the 3 times but most recent lyI just stopped the meds cos it followed the same pattern and I know my AF won't arrive until I stop the meds but everyone is different. Hope you get some helpful support. Take care     

Claire, so sorry about your bfn but it is early really...try to hold on till test day, the more tests you do the harder it seems to be in my experience...I try to wait till test day now cos it's so painful. Hoping for a change in your result.   


Muddylane x


----------



## Damelottie

Yup - I heard back. Can stop the meds straight away. Thank goodness for that


----------



## dottiep

Hi Em & Cem - just logged on quickly in hotel business centre as was keen to hear your news.  I'm so sorry for both of you to read your updates. Today won't be a good day for either of you but please try not to be too despondent.  This is a long & difficult journey we have embarked upon and there are bound to be set backs along the way.  I am thinking of you both & wishing you to be strong through the next few days until you can work out next steps.

Hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh Emma I am so sorry that it wasn't a successful cycle, I really feel for you hun and hope that you are being kind to yourself.  I hope Stephan has some ideas for you.

Cem I think that you have tested too early, don't torture yourself anymore wait till test day . Really hope it changes for you.

I tried to post last night from my phone as my pc didn't arrive and I kept loosing it.
but I thought of you

L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Emma - really sorry to hear that it didn't work this time.    Hope you are doing ok.

Hi Claire - I'm only at the thinking stage and its hard, so I'm not surprised you are finding it tough, its really hard to do it alone and keep being so strong, its natural to feel weepy and overwhelmed sometimes.  But fingers crossed that testing on friday comes back with a positive result.  

Katie & Dinky hope you are doing ok.
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hello to our 2 week waiters - hope you are bearing up ok.

To all those that have just got a BFN   

Roo xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Claire,
It is all so very difficult, full of hope, excitement but at times real disappointment and heartbreak. Lots of us are also going through it with you so hopefully FF will provide some support - it is so difficult doing it on your own isn't it? This is a great place to get info, support and to be able to express your pain and all of that...hope you come along to our meet up in September. 

Also   - do stay away from the pee sticks till Friday. best of luck.

Muddylane x


----------



## Felix42

Claire, keeping my fingers crossed for a change of result come Friday. Keeping everything crossed for you! It is a very hard journey isn't it, but so worth it. Afterall we'll never regret what we went through when we first get to look into our baby's eyes 

Katie & Dinky, hope you're both doing ok & not going too  with the wait. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Emma, i'm really sorry to read your news. Sending you lots of   . Thinking of you, take care.

Claire, keeping fingers crossed that Friday brings a different result for you  

Jenny, dinky and Katie, hope you are all doing okay on your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello   

Emma....so sorry it wasn't to be..   and   for next steps..

CEM......   hold back if you can and    that friday brings a different outcome

Jenny......how are you doing?    for you too! I know you've been tempted before! 

Katie, my lovely cycle buddy.....hope those embies are snuggling in! 

Well I feel pretty ok....much more emotionally stable the last couple of days and suddenly have a bit more energy and focus in the other areas of my life....work, social stuff,  what to do with house renovation etc..... 

So far...and I know this could crack anytime!!   I am quite laidback about the 2WW so far.  Of course it is just week 1 and I don't have the luxury of a week in the sun as a distraction from week 2 like with the IUI last time!  But so far the time is going relatively quickly (only 9 days to go!) and I am not analysing every sympton like I thought I might.  I seem to have this ability to detach myself from the reality of TTC.....both a good and bad thing I think....good in the sense that I have long periods of feeling quite sane (or in denial ?!?!) ....but bad cos I forget and run for the train....or suddenly remember ....which is a little shock all over again!   

I will let you know if the insanity kicks in !!!

..Dinky xxx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry Emma, to hear your news - I was really hoping things would be different for you  

Claire - lots of luck for official testing day on friday    

Dinky and jenny - hello to my cycle buddies - thanks for all the texts and chats!

Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck for tomorrow Jenny


----------



## lulumead

yes, good luck jenny.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck for testing jenny and for the interview 
L x


----------



## kylecat

So sorry Jenny - will text you in a mo - if you feel like a chat, please do not hesitate to call, I am around all morning, 

Lots of Love  
Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Really sorry Jenny - hope the interview goes well and then you can relax and pamper yourself this evening.

 

Katie and Dinky - how are you both doing?

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Jenny   

Cuddle the dog and eat something unhealthy - I went straight to the chipshop and had a pie. Small comfort really...............


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, so sorry that it wasn't to be this time    

Hope your interview goes well tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Claire - the only positive thing about the BFN was stopping that ghastly progestrone


----------



## winky77

Oh Jenny...     I am gutted for you chuck.  I really really hope clomid will make the difference next time.  If you want to talk give me a shout.  And good luck for the interview tomorrow. I hope you can put the bad news out of your mind and do what you need to do to impress them xxx

Claire....fingers crossed still for you tomorrow. Sorry you've having such a bad time with cyclogest. 

Almost half way through for me now.....still sane....just one little meltdown so far...no real symptoms as such...

love to all ...Dinky xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jenny I'm so sorry Hun-take care
Cem really hope you have some happy news tomorrow
L x


----------



## Roo67

Claire - hoping for good news from you this morning

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claire I' m so sorry hun can empathize how your feeling- be kind to yourself hope you have some lovely people around you to be kind to you. L x


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear your news Jenny and Claire.  Big  .

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Claire

I am so so sorry


----------



## marmite_lover

Just wanted to give a big   to Rose, Emma, Claire and JennyA - I am so so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  Hope youa re all being good to and pampering yourselves xxx

Also just wanted to wish loads of love and luck toDinky and Katie - will be keeping everything crossed for you both    

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, so sorry it wasn't your turn this time  

Dinky and Katie - hope you are both doin okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Claire - sorry it wasn't better news this morning.    

Katie and Dinky - how are you both ?  keeping well away from those dreaded peesticks I hope  

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Jenny and Claire, so sorry to see your BFNs.   

Thinking of you and hope you're doing ok.

Dinky and Katie, wishing you lots of    Not long now.  for positives for you both.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1

Emma, Jenny and Claire - so sorry to read that you had BFNs.  Thinking of you all    

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77

Oh Claire......I am so gutted for you. Really hoped the news would have changed. We have had too many BFNs these last 2 weeks.  Everyone deserves so much more.  I hope you can soon but it behind you and move forward again. 

..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hello all - just catching up from the airport - reception at the villa was bad so have been reading but not posting. So so sorry to hear all the BFN's - I know how hard it is and my thoughts are with you all. Di and katie - hope you are doing ok - fingers crossed you can both break this negative cycle for us. Laura x


----------



## dottiep

Just got back from business trip & logged on to check the news - so very sorry Jenny & Cem to see your results.  I can't say anything to make it better for you both but my thoughts are with you as you work your way through this difficult time.  Sending you both     


Dinky & Katie - keeping everything crossed for you both..xxxx

Dx


----------



## Chowy

HI Everyone

Just wanted to send         
to Jenny and Claire, im so sorry to hear about your BFN's.
Take it easy and good luck with the next cycle.

Chowy


----------



## dottiep

Katie & Dinky - how are you both doing  You've both been very quiet...... Hope the madness of the second week isn't a torture.  I am keeping everything crossed for you as we are due some bfp's on here!  
I'm going on holiday on thursday early so might not be able to log on (blackberry broken)....pls will you both text me

Sending you both         


Love 
Dottie
xx


----------



## winky77

Cheers Dottie!!  And thanks to everyone else for their good wishes.  I am doing ok...no 2WW madness as of yet.....not tempted to test early....I think its cos until I test I can stay in denial mode and not have to face the reality....whether a positive or a negative one!  No symptoms as such...just a few headaches and moody days which I think are the cyclogest.  I feel hopeful but can honestly say I have no clue either way whether I am pregnant or not! 

Been having chats with my cycle buddie Katie and she seems fine too ....it has helped to have someone going through it at the same time....as well as all the support on here as well xxx

Claire - glad you got some comfort from you sister even with her sad times too.  

dinky xx


----------



## Roo67

Katie and Dinky - hope you are both surviving the wait - musn't be too long til test day for you both now.
great that you can support each other.

Surely we are now due a few BFP's after all the dissapointments in the past few weeks.

Claire - glad you had some time with your sister and the retail therapy helped a little  

R xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks girls for all the good wishes!! Sorry to hear your sad news claire  

Now only 6 days to go and feeling OK - apologies for being rather quiet but I am avoiding FF a little bit as sometimes I find it makes me worry too much and I need to stay as calm as I can!  

So sorry if you don't hear much from me - I will let you know the result as soon as I know!  

Lots of love to everyone

Katie
xxx

PS - Massive thanks to Di and jenny for all your support/phone calls/texts over the last few days - it means so much to me


----------



## Lou-Ann

Katie and dinky, hope you aren't going   in these last few days of your 2ww   . Sending you both lots of   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck for the last bit of the 2WW....hopefully you're both be off to the bumps section.
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi All.....just reporting in that I'm still relatively sane with 3 days to go!    

Thought I was getting AF type cramps this am but seem to have disappeared again.     Had lunch with my friend and her 7 month old.....he is so cute I could eat him !  And decided YES would quite like one of those! 

Had thought I had the wonderful distraction of a friend coming up to do stuff at the festival with me from 2moro pm until thursday eve but she has just casually mentioned she is bringing her bloke with her.  I know it sounds mean but I am really peeved . I was geared up for a girlie time and the whole dynamic is now different. Doesn't help that I don't really like the bloke...... derrrr grrrrr  


Have decided will disappear off for a few hours on thursday and leave them to it.....am going to meet a friend for lunch and have a massage or something equally pampering!  

oooo....tis thundering here in Scottieland......love thunderstorms !! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey Dinky - glad to see the 2ww madness hasn't quite taken over!!  know what you men about the happy couple bit -  after spending a week with bloody homeymooners have back back home asking - why not me?  Ha ha
Take care all you 2wwaiters - be safe and strong
R x x x


----------



## muddypaws

What is it about boyfriends that mean they get instant access to everything their girlfriend does? I mean, would we invite another female friend without asking first? Amazing also how those friends who moan about others always putting bf first when they are single who then do exactly the same when they get loved up. I'd never do that...mainly, of course, because I haven't had a bf for quite some time!  

Good luck with the remaining few days of the wait Dinky and Kylecat..  

Muddylane


----------



## Felix42

Thinking of you Dinky & Katie & keeping everything crossed!!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Thanks for your good wishes - I have rung my clinic and have decided to test on friday whilst they are open. I am also suffering from terrible AF cramps so I am pretty sure it's not worked - I want to know asap so I can stop the cyclogest, get my period and get the pains over and done with. 

Some people do get cramps and a BFP but I am pretty sure that's not going to happen to me. I am feeling rather annoyed as I thought that IVF would work, but I think it's just luck of the draw half the time. 

Still, I am keeping my fingers crossed for Dinky - it would be lovely if we could get just one BFP, so come on Dinky!!!    

Sorry for being a bad FF member recently, I'm not handling the 2ww at all well so I have stayed away most days. 

Bye for now katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

sending you big   Katie. 
xx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - sorry your 2WW has been horrid.  I think everyone deals with the emotions in different ways.  We're all here if you need us and we know exactly what you're going through.  Wishing you & dinky the world of luck.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Rose, Dottie and Lulu - it means a lot    

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - not long now - for me the worst was the not knowing. In some bizarre kind of a way it was a relief when AF started both times as at least I didn't have to wait any longer to find out. Although of course I'd rather have made it to test day. And I'd even rather have had a BFP  

Am thinking of you - as Dottie said, we all know there's nothing we can say or do that will help. But we're here if you need us...

Sending positive vibes for Friday,
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Can't sleep so logging on !!  Tis not looking good girls....definate AF cramps and typical headache the last few hours plus (and this is the convincer for me) browny/red discharge TMI TMI     Find myself wanting the brilliant white progesterone stuff back....derr ?!

Don't want to go to sleep cos think it will all be definately over by morning.  Didn't think of AF arriving before testing and now I have friend and BF staying so am having to put brave face on it as they don't know about TTC. If they weren't here I think I would be getting the pee stik out tomorrow am.  But if AF carries on then no point really.

Want my frosties NOW.......and I ain't talking breakfast!     for you still Katie...it isn't over til it's over.....

...Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dinky....

I know how you feel - this is what happened to me both times (and only 7 days post transfer in my case)
Hope you're wrong and it's not AF bleeding....

Am thinking of you,
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey dinky - still have everything crossed      
My friend bleed the first couple of weeks and was convinced it hadn't worked and she's just had a gorgeous baby boy!!!  Our bodies are strange things..... 
Katie, how are you
Take care xxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Dinky, really feel for you. I hope things are not as you suspect. That's so difficult to have ppl with you who you can't share with. Thinking of you & Katie &  that things turn positive.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

some more      

xxx


----------



## some1

Di - Really hoping that your spotting does not turn out to be AF.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Katie - sorry to hear that you are having a rough time on the 2ww.  The last few days are absolute hell aren't.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of   for testing tomorrow.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dinky, still have fingers crossed for you    

Katie, sorry that you have had such a hard couple of weeks    

Good luck to both of you for testing tomorrow                                    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

hello all....well it didn't turn into full blown AF overnight so I went into Edinburgh as planned today.  Constant knicker checking but it still stayed the same brown stuff ..sorry TMI TMI. No cramps as such.  Bit more red this evening but still not my usual AF.  Now just want the next 9 hours to pass so can find out one way or another!  ggrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Can't believe how strong you've been not testing Dinky...I would def have had the pee stick out by now  

Good luck for the morning 

And good luck to Katie too if you're reading

Am off to LWC for scan tomorrow morning, will be thinking of you both,

 

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck for testing and scans tomorrow


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dinky&katie best of luck for testing-well done for holding out and not testing!

Laura I hope your scan is good and that the staff are more sympathetic!

L x


----------



## Roo67

Dinky - All the very best of luck with testing this morning   

Don't know how you both have resisted testing early 

  

Roo xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinky and Katie - all the best for today!!!!!!!!
Take care xxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

Sorry not the best news...BFN as expected from me.  I actually feel absolutely fine at the moment...no tears or meltdown....just feel an incredible steely determination to move forward to the next step....bring on those frosties!!  I regret the wasted money and time of course but I am still pleased that my results with EC and fertilisation were so good.  The fact I am not in limbo with not knowing is quite a relief.  I'm going to have a few indulgences today - CHOCOLATE and WINE!!!  And then I'm stepping up the healthy eating and exercise to get off at least the 10lbs I've put on in the last month and hopefully more to improve my chances.  

I've just had a long chat with my lovely cycle buddy Katie and she's probably posting right now too..........

xx DInky xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

So so sorry Dinky. I just logged on to see if either of you had posted.

Enjoy that wine and chocolate and start planning - I think its probably the only way to go.

Lots of love

Emma xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!

Totally shocked and amazed to let you all know that I got a   at around quarter to six this morning! The line came up quickly and was very dark so there was no mistaking it. I was totally unconvinced that it had worked as yesterday and last night I was getting the most awful AF type pains and didn't get a wink of sleep. I have rung the clinic and my favourite nurse just rang me back for a chat which was nice - the consultant will ring later to set up a scan date. I know that it's still early days but its nice to have got this far. 

However, the news was tinged with a little bit of sadness as I so wanted things to work out for Dinky too. As you all know, our IVF cycles have run side by side and we have rung/texted each other most days. Dinky was a lot calmer than me most of the time and really kept my spirits up! I am so glad that she is getting those grade one frosties put back in asap - good luck Dinky!    

Thanks girls for all the kind comments over the last few days and good luck to everyone commencing treatment shortly    

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Phew....glad you posted Kylecat!!  I've been bursting to tell your news to counteract the negativity of mine.  We've had a run of BFNs the last couple of weeks and it needed to be broken. Gives us all a bit if hope!         Right....have now spent 3 hours texting, chatting on phone and posting messages.....has made me realise just how many people I had told about ttx.....might keep it a bit more low key for FET     

Am about to phone LWC re. next steps....

..Dinky xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

*WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS KATIE. I'M JUST THRILLED FOR YOU*​
     ​
I'm at work and can't get any decent sparlies up


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have texted you both but just wanted to say official congratulations to Katie. So pleased for you. And commiserations to Di...but time flies and it will soon be time for you to go back for your frosties. Just had scan today, FET is Tuesday morning and then I'll be here again. Just been given my gestone too - needle is very scary - hope I'm up to it...Laura x


----------



## orchidsage

Congratulations Katie!!! Delighted for you on your BFP!  Best wishes now & look forward to your scan,

Dinky - so sorry for you, it is so hard - but it looks like you are planning again already so fair play to you, you will get there.




Orchid


----------



## muddypaws

[fly]     [/fly]

Fantastic news Katie...am so pleased for you!!!! It's so great to get some good news but wish it had also been same for Dinky.

So sorry Dinky but glad to see that you are determined to get on with the next step. It is such a difficult time, I am dreading my next procedure really because it is so painful to get the bfn. Lots of love to you and take care. 

Muddylane


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Dinky, Laura, Orchid, Rose, Muddylane and Emma for all your good wishes - still sinking in a bit - have not told anyone else apart from my family and my best friend and all of you. Just don't want to tempt fate. Prob is, that lots of my friends knew about my treatment and I'm sure that the text messages will come in and then I'll have to tell them - I will be keeping it very very quiet at work though. 

I was saying to Laura earlier, that I wish it could work for all of us - all of you will make fantastic mums and we'll all get there one way or another in the end    

Love to everyone
Katiexxx

PS - still getting AF pains on and off - clinic said that is not unusual and to rest up for a few days.


----------



## lulumead

Dinky so sorry to hear it didn't work but good to hear your determination to get going again, enjoy that chocolate and wine!
  

Katie - yippeeeeeeeeee....so fantastic...lets hope we're back onto a new run of BFP's...and as you had two embies put back, could this be set of twins number 3?

xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinky, sorry to hear your news.  You are an amzing person, to dust yourself down and move onto the next stage - I can only hope I'm like that when I come to start this rollercoaster of emotion!  Looking forward to lunch tomorrow and catching up.  Enjoy the wine and chocolate!!  Take care         x x x

Katie - congratulations on your BFP.  Take care and be safe x x x

Lauris, all the best to you too x x x


----------



## Felix42

Wow, only just caught up on the news! So sorry that it was not to be this time for you Dinky, but great to see you are positively planning for the next go.   and enjoy those chocs & wine. 

Katie, congrats!! That's such lovely news. I hope you are taking it easy & letting the news settle in a bit. 

Laura, wishing you lots of  for FET next week!

Hope everyone is getting ready for a chilled Bank Hol. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx
(Who has been sitting on the office 'pregnant chair' today apparently - the last 3 pregnant ladies sat on it apparently!!)


----------



## Roo67

Dinky - so sorry that it was a BFN for you today    , but glad that you are trying to be positive and planning next steps. Look after yourself this weekend.

Katie - wow many many congrats - I don't know why but I just knew you would be lucky this time.  Make sure you take things easy and rest.

Felix - I keep sitting on the pregnant chair/s at work   

Roo x


----------



## winky77

oooo Felix do you think they can loan the pregnancy chair out to us FFers!!!  

I spoke to LWC this morning and have a telephone consult booked with Dr Venkat on Tuesday.  Working through the dates with the nurse it looks like I'd be doing FET in about 6 weeks time. So after my indulgences tonight (I am just off to Sainsburys to buy pasta with blue cheese, sticky toffee pudding with Haagen Daas Praline and Cream icecream, and a bottle of Prosecco!) tomorrow I am back on the wagon with focussed healthy eating and lots of exercise to put me in a better position for FET (well OK might have a piece of carrot cake with Mini at lunchtime.....but it is carrots!) .  

xx Dinky 
ps....I have a second date with Match.com man 2moro....at least I don't have to have the 'by the way I'm pregnant' conversation yet! 

/links


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Katie I am soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you just want to give you a big  .

Di best of luck with the FET keep focused on that not the BFN, sending you big   too.

Laura best of luck for Tuesday with FET, fingers crossed.

       to everyone else.

I must admit I laughed at the pregnant chair at work thing, as we have 2 in our office and yes I have spent a little time in both.  

take care

Chowy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Carrots indeed!!!!  Does carrot cake count as one of your 5 a day      
6 weeks!!!  Sounds like we may be both cycling together, as long as he DHEA has kicked started my poor old eggs!!
Enjoy the food fest tonight!
Felix as for the pregnancy chair - you could make a fortune selling a go at sitting on it!!!!  I'd do anything!!  Which reminds me I've still not done my spell... 
R x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Dinky sorry it wasn't better news today, you enjoy the wine and the icecream, you deserve to indulge a little!  Great to hear you getting straight back in there, good luck with consult on Tuesday.  Hope you have a lovely date with match.com man.

Katie, WOW!  I am so happy for you, wonderful news    You must be on cloud nine, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy    Take it easy this weekend and let the good news sink in.

Take care,

Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

happy dating Dinky...that list of food has made me crave something sweet but I'm trying to stay away from the supermarket to help save money!!

If all goes to plan I'll be syringing sperm in the last week of september so might be another batch of 2ww-er's

Katie: rest up!
xx


----------



## dottiep

WOW!!!!  Just logged on from a sunny & very sticky Barbados to catch up with our 2WW'ers......Katie...that's absolutely wonderful news!!!!  Am sooooooooo happy for you.....has it sunk in  yet?  Make sure you rest & look after you & little bean.  Am smiling for you!


Dinky - Sending you hugs from here....I do so know how you feel.  I am jealous of your dinner menu thisevening.....am being very healthy at the moment.  Enjoy pampering yourself and hope you get some positive feedback from your follow up consult. It will be around 6 weeks that I'll be going back out to Brno...let's hope it's a bumper month for bfp's!

Hi to all

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dinky, i'm sorry that it wasn't your turn this time, but glad that you have got the next steps planned out    

Katie, fantastic news, i'm so pleased for you   take it easy and hope you have a healthy pregnancy  

Laura - you're next!! Good luck for your FET on Tues  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Dinky, I'm really sorry this that things didn't work for you this time  

Katie - Congrats!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie I am so thrilled and delighted for you- I had good vibes that it would be your lucky time! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Dinky -  I am so sorry hun, take care and enjoy that chocolate and wine.  So pleased that you have a postitve outlook and plan B.

L x


----------



## some1

Wow Katie !  Congratulations on your BFP !!        You must be so happy and I am thrilled for you!

Dinky - sorry to hear that this tx wasn't successful, but with your fantastic attitude I am sure that it is only a matter of time.  Thinking of you and hope you are doing ok  

Some1

xx


----------



## Chowy

Laura 

How did it all go today?

Hope it went well, lots of  

Chowy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bit stressful today Chowy as bit of a mix up with timings and then ET quite painful as bladder too full. Feeling a bit crap this eve but hopefully good night's sleep will sort me out.

OTD is 9th Sept but will test on 8th as flying to Helsinki that eve for big work do and will want to know before then. Assuming of course the gestone does its job and I dont bleed before then.

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

Wishing you lots of luck for the 2WW, Laura. Rest up!  Fingers crossed that you're joined on here soon by the others!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Looking forward to having some pals on my 2WW

So far all good, but is only day 2....I found on all the previous ones that the first week was a breeze, not even really thinking about it. It's the second week which drags....

Good luck to all on their way to this thread at the moment  

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura, good luck for 2WW - hope you get some company here soon!

  

xx


----------



## nuffield02

I test in the morning 29th august, what a long two weeks....
had lots of niggles one sympton i have really noticed is the tiredness..
my last cycle worked in 2003 after first attempt and now my little boy is 4, was told i had a better chance than any new patient.
prayin!!!!!x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best nuffield02!!!  Fingers crossed for today.
Good luck to all the other 2ww'ers.... never know maybe one day I'll actually get this far!!!!
R x x


----------



## Roo67

Laura - hope the 2ww is going smoothly so far - although it is still early days, I'm like you and not too bad in the first week, the 2nd is definately worse isn't it? Hope gestone is working its magic and the evil   stays away

nuffieeld -  for testing

Mini - I'm sure you will be on this thread before you know it.

Roo xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
I'm now officially joining Lauris on 2ww. Test date 9th September. All went well today, apart from quick dash to clinic early as one blast was almost fully hatched! Scary stuff....


Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well done Muddy...and welcome to the 2WW - officially we have the same test day   I'll prob test on Mon 8th though as want to know before going to Finland in the afternoon....

Chowy will be along here to join us tomorrow and Roo soon too - here's   for good news for us all

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

muddylane really hope that things go well for you  you'll have happy news soon
L x


----------



## dottiep

Good luck to all 2ww'ers and those soon to join....have been thinking of you all from my sun lounger on the beach!  Hard to post from phone but trying to keep up!
Laura - not sure if you got my text on ET day but hope you're ok hun

Love to all

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - yes I got your text (twice!) and texted back - guess it's not too reliable reception over there. I'm good, day 4 of 2WW wait today so not much to report

Am so envious of you on your sunlounger, the weather has been so miserable here. If this tx fails, the first thing I'm going to do is book a holiday somewhere warm....

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

Hope the 2WW whizzes by Laura and Muddy and that there is happy news at the end  .

Its going to get busy on here again soon, yippee!  

Big   to those of you about to join!
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

...sending all our 2ww's (and soon to be 2ww's) loads of   and   for good news!

      
Lou-Ann x


----------



## nuffield02

i got a BFP yippee!!!!! so shocked feel like someone will pinch me and wake me up.got my 6weeks scan on the 12th sept.
good luck to everyone else, never thought it could happen to me twice!!!xxxx


----------



## some1

Congratulations nuffield!  That's fantastic news - hope the time until your scan passes quickly!

Some1
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Nuffield   thats fantastic news!!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Huge congratualtions Nuffield excellent news


----------



## kylecat

Well done Nuffield - that's great news! Did you have IVF? Sorry, wasn't sure as you have no signature. 

Lots and lots of luck to Laura and Muddy on their 2ww's - I know you've both got a great chance this time girls and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!    

Also, hi to Jenny and Roo who will be shortly joining this board! Glad you picked up the surge jenny - good luck tommorrow! Lovely to chat last night, 

Katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

Congrats Nuffield.

Hope we see lots more BFP's in the next two weeks. big   .

xx


----------



## Roo67

Congrats Nuffield 

Good luck for tomorrow Jenny and congrats on the new job.

Laura, Muddy and Chowy  for you, I will be joining you soon

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Nuffield, that's great news

Good to see Jenny and Roo will be joining me and Muddy and Chowy soon...gosh - is that a record number on 2WW at any one time?

Nothing to report from me - just counting the days and wishing they'd go faster...

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Know what you mean Lauris, I have a much shorter wait than usual but it still feels so long. Was at a party last night and couldn't drink, couldn't eat most of the food cos it all seemed to be made from unpasteurised milk or raw eggs! Not to mention that virtually none of my clothes fit me anymore...was so fit when I began this whole process and now I just feel like a blob! 

Muddylane


----------



## Felix42

Congrats Nuffield.  That's great news!

Laura and Muddy, hope you're both doing ok? Sorry to hear that you had a food & drink free party Muddy, did you need to explain yourself, as that can be tricky, can't it?

Good luck to everyone else.  My, it is going to be getting busy on here soon...        
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy I so know how you feel. I was never that fit to start with and now its a disaster. I am actually in town right now buying bigger size jeans. Its all very depressing - especially if no BFP at the end of it. Laura x


----------



## muddypaws

Lauris, hopefully we'll get bfps and it'll all be worth it. Am also buying new jeans but going for ordering from Boden and trying on at home instead of in badly lit, yellowing, cellulite highlighting changing rooms with skinny girls! 

Felix, I didn't have to explain too much as the hostess knows about my situation. The hardest thing was stopping her from saying things like "oh can you eat this?" in front of other people! Had to pretend to one friend that I had dinner with this week that I still had a dodgy stomach so wasn't drinking...was still stuffing my face with food but he didn't make any comment!

Muddylane


----------



## Chowy

Oh my god im here at last.

Hello to Lauris and Muddy, hope your feeling a little less overwhelmed than me.  I keep on telling myself not to stress as if it doesnt work, the worst thing is I have to try again, its not the end of the world. Well thats what I keep telling myself anyway, whether I believe it is a different matter.   

I still cant quite believe it, this morning I had 2 embies put back, both were 6 cell, one grade 1 and the other 1-2.  The other 2 were disgarded as one was fragmented and the other under developed so no frosties (hopefully wont need them)  

Testing on 11th September at 4.00pm at hospital.  

Roo its today your flying out isnt it?  Best of luck im thinking of you.

Jenny hows it going?

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy - welcome!

Great news that you've got this far....and good luck for the 2WW - it's pretty stressful here but at least we're all in good company  

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nuffield - congrats to you!!!
Welcome to 2WW chowy - good luck to all those on the 2ww - am just catching up to find out who's waiting etc...... 
Take care
R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats Jenny!!! Welcome to the 2ww - take care an put your feet up!
R x x


----------



## nuffield02

For those that were asking i had ICSI, 2 put back, none good enough to be frozen just like my previous cycle.

Best of luck to you all it really is a long wait and all BFP systems are just like the ones you get before a period is due, it really is torture.

Wondering why my tummy has swollen....maybe its two!!


----------



## kylecat

Welcome to the 2ww Jenny and Chowy! Glad everything went ok for you girls - keeping my fingers crossed for you, rest lots and take care of yourselves    

Laura and Muddy - hope you are doing OK - I know how hard the 2ww is having just been there - I cried most days and felt like I was going completely mad! With 4 of you on this thread I know we're going to get some positive news soon, 

Good Luck Girls    

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

Laura, Muddy, Jenny & Chowy  

sending lots of      

and to Roo, when you join v soon  

xxx


----------



## winky77

Wow...and then there was 4 !! 
Nuffield - congrats to you on BFP! 
Muddy, Jenny, Chowy....congrats on joining the 2ww thread...all sounding really positive!  Laura I hope you are still feeling ok!  

Roo....are you next ?!?

Can't wait to join you guys again but still another 5 or 6 weeks before i can claim my frosties.  I am very impatient....even tho I know my body needs time to recover...have just done a two day yoga workshop and was really aware of how bloated and tired I still am.....I don't think I'll be able to move tomorrow!!

..Dinky xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Jenny well done and fingers crossed for this 2ww.

Still cant believe im actually one here.

Just thought id say about a hypnotherapy CD that my accupuncturist reccommended, it should come in the post tomorrow morning, i'll be sat there waiting for it.
http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/
Its specifically for IVF from injections through to test. Will let you know how I find it.

Wil be back later, just going to let the dogs out.

Chowy     

/links


----------



## Chowy

Crikey I have just written down everyone's test dates on a piece of paper so I dont miss them

Laura: 8th
Muddy: 9th for her triplets  or sex triplets 
Chowy: 11th
Jenny: 14th

Come on Roo we need your date now, I have left a space on my piece of paper for you  

There are going to be 5 of us in September, all pregnant at the same time  

Hope all has gone well and you are PUPO.

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Chowy I hope you're right and we're all celebrating soon

Have to say that I feel awful at the moment - don't think it's tx related, think I'm just ill. Short of breath/chest is tight, have a permanent stitch-like feeling on my right side, really tired. Think I might have a virus. Ought to go to doctor but it's not like I can take anything except paracetamol anyway, and they can't do anything for virus....

Tired of feeling tired and just want to feel normal again - hopefully soon

Hope you other girls are all doing OK, am starting to feel more stressed now. Tomorrow is 7 days since transfer - started bleeding at 7 days last cycle (9 days on first cycle) so this week will be constant knicker checking for me!

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi,
It is exciting isn't it? Glad Chowy that you are on your way too. All good news.

I'm sure with so many of us on the 2ww there has to be a positive result doesn't there?!

[fly]   [/fly]

Good luck to all of us! Thinking of you Lauris and sorry you feel so unwell. x

Muddylane


----------



## Roo67

Hi Chowy,

Thanks for leaving a space for me  
Not quite there yet, appt is 2pm so only a couple of hours to go, last time they said to test 14 days I think   will let you know once PUPO !!
Laura - sorry you are not feeling so good, just keep taking the paracetamol, drink lots and rest as much as poss, hope you can shake off whatever it is. 
I'm sure the gestone will be doing it magic and will hold off AF for the next 8 months or so.  

r xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope so Roo - although I've been exchanging a few messages with a lovely lady in similar position re early bleeding post ET, she's been on gestone and still had bleeding on day 7....she started using cyclogest as well as gestone to see if that stopped the bleed (which it did for now - fingers crossed she gets a positive later this week...)

Wondering if I should pop a few cyclogest in as well?! (couldn't be any more constipated than I already am anyway - sorry, tmi there girls!)

Good luck for this afternoon Roo...will be thinking of you at 2pm (well I suppose it's 1pm here actually isn't it)

Laura
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Laura

Just to say that I was told yesterday by the embryologist that many people bleed alot, not just spotting and still find that they are pregnant. Keep on resting, im lucky as I have this week off, shame I have to go back to work next Monday though  .  I have just made bread and butter pudding, dried fruit, eggs, milk and brioche, oh and a little bit of sugar (less than normal though)  all the things I need to consume in a yummie pudding.

Roo its now 2.00pm are they in yet?

      

Chowy


----------



## Roo67

2 lovely embies on board and snuggling in nicely   

Stepan asked the embryologist for a boy and a girl - so heres hoping.

OTD = 13th 

The 5 embies that were reserved for me frozen day 1 didn't make it to today - so have got 2 grade 1 blasts thawed this morning. 

So is that 5 of us on here now?

Love and     to us all

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats Roo... Take care and all the best
R x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura I wouldn't add cyclogest in as well unless the clinic ask you to, some clinic measure progesterone levels, a lady I cycled with on my first at ARGC was on 2 GEstone jabs and cyclogest at some points  but she was pregnant then, but they measured her progesterone levels and if they dipped they whacked it up! Poor soul but she has a lovely daughter!
L x


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Roo on joining the 2ww! lots of luck, love katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

congrats Roo!  take it easy...

more twins maybe

xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, Jenny and Roo, i'm glad that all your tx's have gone well over the last coulpe of days. 
 that all of you embies are settling in for the long haul and that we get lots more BFPs!!    


Laura, sorry that you are not feeling too good today   Still, going by some of the others' accounts of MS, you may need to get used to it!     

Muddy, hope that you are doing okay on your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Well done Roo, just added you to my yellow post it, sat next to my printer.  

We only need someone testing on 10th and 12th and we will have 7 consecetive days of testing.  

Bring them home safely Roo.  Oh my god just realised your test day is the day of the Stratford meet.

Hope your feeling better laura, keep smiling.

sleep tight all of you embies and grow big and strong for your mummies.

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for everyone's good wishes...we need all those fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks! The scary thought is that if mine are going to make it, they should already have implanted!!!! Yikes...I don't feel anything.

Cem, your time will come again but it does feel like an interminable wait I know.

Roo, how on earth do they know the sex? I was told that they couldn't tell at this stage unless they removed cells to test...maybe they've done that with yours?


Muddylane


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

He was joking about the sexes, he just thought it would be really nice for me to have one of each   

I can't wait to get back home to talk to someone - talking in pigeon english to waiter/waitress is just not the same.  its been fine being here on my own but will be glad to get home.

Never had a 2ww buddy before, hope you're all ok. I don't think I will be testing on meet up day, will wait a little longer........................ yeah righto and if you believe that, I'm sure won't be able to hold out past 10days. 

Roo x


----------



## winky77

Hey Roo!  Welcome to the 2WW       

I love that it is so busy on here at the mo.....but I also have a little green-eyed monster thing going on that I'm not also on the 2WW! I am so impatient at the moment.....finding it a bit hardgoing to keep a PMA.  I know it will only be about a month but really wish I could fast forward the days...and the weight loss!  I still feel my energy levels are quite depleted....Rose I think it was you that had the same thing about a week or two after BFN?  I know my body is still getting rid of all those nasty hormone drugs.  On the yoga workshop I did this weekend the teacher wanted to know about any 'situations' we were dealing with that might be affecting our yoga practice so I had a quiet word with her to say I'd been thru a negative IVF cycle and my energy was quite depleted.  She looked agog at the thought of it.....she is so rejecting of western medicine that she doesn't take any medication for anything...ever!  Made me feel like a right druggie...  ...

...so I am spending the next month trying to become more yogi !

good luck to all the 2wwers !!
..Dinky xx


----------



## muddypaws

Ahhh...gosh we are such mugs Roo  !!!! I am still interested in your test day though as it is longer than my clinic have told me is the earliest I should test given age of embryos...so by my reckoning, you could test on the Friday anyway. Mind you, I do wonder whether I should test later. I swing between thinking that I must be pregnant because how can I not when everything looks so good and thinking that if it hasn't happened with such good results already that it isn't ever going to happen because there is something wrong that hasn't been detected. I never imagined that I would find myself in this situation...it seems unthinkable that I should not have my own children...how does anyone live with that?

It's also interesting how other people react. Somebody who I thought was a very good friend has decided that she can't manage "what you are doing to yourself " with all this treatment....what does that mean? She doesn't seem to approve of all the drugs...as if I'm some kind of addict. This is somebody who I have supported through a recent difficult time and been, even in her admission, a very good friend to her. She apparently cannot reciprocate this level of friendship. Her life has turned around now and she has a new boyfriend and seemingly doesn't need my support any longer! 

Good job I have you girls!  

Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - sorry your friend is being so unsupportive. I've significantly cut down the people I talk to about this now. When it was IUI I felt that they all 'got it' but now its IVF I definitely sense that some of them think I'm going too far and have become obsessed. So now I just talk to my family and two close friends - one who has been through it herself. And of course you lovely lot - where would I be without you? Still feel physically awful - think its the gestone. But no preg symptoms and pretty sure it hasn't worked. Just want to know now so I can move on. Agh this is so hard....hope you other girls are coping ok with the wait. Laura x


----------



## muddypaws

Lauris, sorry you are still feeling so rough...these drugs do have quite an impact.  

As for the friend thing, she was supposedly the one who should understand the most as she herself had fertility problems and unfortnately wasn't able to have children. She didn't go as far as me though as her partner left her for someone else because he wanted children (how hurtful was that!). She never moved on to IVF as she didn't feel that she could do it on her own. Maybe some of these feelings are complicating things for her even though she was clear with me that she had moved on, otherwise I would never have leant on her for support. She even came with me for my first egg collection. Oh well...it is a difficult business and I guess you end up knowing who your true friends are.

Take care missy.

Muddylane


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

What is it with 'friends' that they have to hurt you when you need them most?  I was ill with depression a number of year back and my best friend decided that 'she couldn't cope', she couldn't, how the hell did she expect me to?  Muddy your 'friend' sounds like she is not completely over the fact that she wont have children and perhaps there is a little green eyed monster appearing as you are obviously a strong person and doing this alone, whereas she doesn't feel that she can.  You learn who your friends are and over time I have learnt that the only person I can really trust is my Mum.  Sad really.  

CD arrived this morning and will have a listen, if it goes on about my loving partner I will think about my Mum.  

I am very lucky as Mum and Dad are being lovely, even though Dad wasn't impressed initially he is being brilliant now.  Everyone I have told has been great, probably as I have only told the non opinionated people    I am not telling my brother for that reason and am secretly acting out scenes in my head when people start being opinionated and what my answers will be.  I was a girl guide 'Be Prepared'.  

I am feeling really good at the moment, its my mum who's tired all day, I reckon she is using my pessaries
at night when I'm asleep    Just a little discomfort in abdomen, putting that positively down to implantation  , my skin looks clearer, I'm not tired, sleeping fine.  I'm worried that I feel so good  

All take care, when you back Roo?

Lots and lots of       and      

Chowy xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Goodness.....how busy is it on here
It's great to see so much activity....here's hoping for a bumper crop of BFP's this month.  
Am just trying to catch up on everthing now back in rainy England......sending   to all our 2ww'ers - stay strong & don't listen to the voices in your head!

Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls, just to let you know that I am home. I got back just after 1 this morning after having a blow out on the A1 and having to wait nearly an hour at the side of the road for the AA.  

Will  catch up on everyones news and be back later.

Roo x


----------



## muddypaws

Jenny, I am glad that you are feeling positive however cautiously! It's good to feel optimistic as feeling negative does get waring. 

I wish I could feel more positive. I guess I'm a bit like Lauris, just feel that I know it hasn't worked...after so many bfn it just feels unachievable. Have had some AF type pains in last 12 hours and I know people say you can't tell anything by this but nothing is any different to how it has been every other time. I just wish the clinic would make some effort to at least look at problems other than age. I just don't believe that it's because the eggs aren't viable. How can it get so far each time, to hatching blastocysts and then they just die? Sorry to be negative but I can't seem to do anything about it anymore. 

Hope everyone else is feeling better  

Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

How is everyone today? Muddy - hope you are feeling a bit better?

I was supposed to have counselling appt tonight but have cancelled - not in the right mindstate to go and talk about me and my feelings for an hour. Just want to hibernate away until test day. 
Have flexi day tomorrow so going to do some shopping and pop to see my mum (she won't ask questions unless I bring it up, she knows not to keep asking!), and then Saturday I have lunch with friends who don't know about the tx, so that should help take my mind off it. Then just got to get through Sunday and I'll test Monday morning.
Got very strong AF back and stomach pains now so pretty sure it hasn't worked and the gestone is just doing the job of holding off AF....wish I could test sooner to put myself  out of this awful misery of waiting

Got some sad news today as well - my new niece failed her newborn hearing test which means she has the same condition (Pendreds Syndrome) as the other two. It's so unfair - there's a 1 in 4 chance of each child having it, and yet all 3 of them do....they've been so unlucky with the odds....and then the saddest thing, my oldest niece (who's 4) wanted to talk to me on the phone but of course she can't hear anything I was saying now that her hearing has completely gone and it was just so sad....she's being referred for a cochlear implant so hopefully they can fast track that....anyway was all very upsetting and my sister is in bits - she was so hoping the littlest one would beat the odds....

Oh dear, sorry, bit doom and gloom here...will try to rustle up some more positivity soon  
Hope my fellow 2WWrs are surviving OK -   for good news for us all,
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Oh, so sorry about your new neice Laura - it must be so hard on you all.   
Remember AF and early pregnancy signs are almost the same - try and stay positive 

How are all my 2ww buddies doing ?? anyone tempted to test early  .

I've had a pretty rubbish day today, work up around 2am feeling really really sick and even phoned in sick to work which is unheard of for me. I've spent most of the day on the sofa, feeling like death warmed up, hot/cold, aching all over -think I probably have what you had Laura.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry to hear you feel bad Roo. I'm feeling slightly better on that front, although still got tight chest/can't breathe properly - even one flight of stairs is enough to finish me off....I know I'm a bit unfit but that's ridiculous! Hope you feel better soon

Official test day for me is Tuesday so by testing Monday (so I can do it before I go to Helsinki) is already early. And have a sneaking feeling I'll be testing over the weekend too...thing is it's a no win situation - if it's positive I won't believe it until Tues as it might be chemical and if it's negative, still have to test again Tues to confirm. So not sure yet, let's see how I get on!! I know you'll test early - question is just how early  

Love to all the other 2WW'ers....
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi 2ww's! 

Just wanted to send lots of good luck wishes your way!    

Love to Jenny, Chowy, Muddy, Laura and Roo! Statistically with so many of you we're bound to get some BFP's!  

Jenny - thanks for your message - school is fine thanks - feeling a bit dodgy at times but hiding it from the kids!

Roo - sorry to hear you are feeling ill - hope that you get better soon.  

Laura - such sad news about your little neice - life is so unfair at times. Don't give up on the cycle yet, although I know it's easier said than done. I always assumed on my four cycles that they hadn't worked. It kind of makes dealing with it easier if you do that. But AF pains can very often be deceiving so hang on in there  . 

Lots of love katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

Just wanted to wish everyone well on the 2WW lots of luv and luck xxx     Jenny, Chowy, Muddy, Laura and Roo       

Laura- I am so sorry to hear about your niece. That is such a shame.  It is good that the implant will work eventually. It is amazing what they can do nowadays.  When I was at uni I got into studying communication in the deaf community including learning BSL.  I heard horror stories at the time of the different treatment deaf children had just depending on what their education authorities take on it was...including being forced to sit on their hands and use voice to communicate when that wasn't their natural forte. It was the first time I got passionate about eliminating discrimination!

..Dinky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dinky

What's so upsetting about my niece is that she was doing so well with speaking and catching up in general (deafness not diagnosed until she was nearly 15 months) and this is going to be a step backwards - at least for a while until they get the go ahead for the implant (apparently it's the most expensive procedure they do on the NHS so the criteria are pretty strict and it will take a while to get through all the tests and reviews etc). She's doing pretty well with the lipreading (all self taught) but it's not at all the same - just feel so sad for her really....we're toying with learning sign language - my sister is going to talk to her consultant and the family liason person to see if that would be a help or a hindrance....

Ooh, this 2WW is hell...feels like I'm counting the minutes let alone the days!

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best to everyone on the 2ww        

Laura sorry to hear about your niece, medical science is always progressing.  As for learning signing - do it!!  I want to learn makakton, not lony because my younger brother, who has downs, uses it, but also to communicate with my child when I eventuallu have my child.... I know someone who did makaton with thier children right from the start and she said it was brilliant as they could sign for what they wanted before being able to speak!!  Amazing.  All the best x  

Take care 
R x x


----------



## lulumead

Hello all.

Sounds like the 2WW is a bit tough this time round,  so sending some positive thoughts          .  You never know they might help    I hope so.

Laura: sorry to hear about your new niece, that's really tough for you and your family.

Stay positive everyone, I really really hope we have lots of BFP's next week.
 

xx


----------



## muddypaws

I'VE BEEN BAD! 

OK, I know what you are all going to say but I have been feeling so bad, literally suicidal to manic, really tired, even more tearful than usual with lots of discharge (sorry TMI!) but I did what I shouldn't have just now....yes, yes, yes I know!!!!! I don't know why I did it but have had a terrible few days. Anyway, the funny thing is that I got a bfp. The line is slightly fainter but not much. I don't take too much by it but for me, even if it's chemical pregnancy, believe it or not that would be progress for me. At least I know it's not completely hopeless and that i just need to persevere. It's one of those test up to four days early with 50% of women who do end up being pregnant getting a positive at this stage. Oh my god...somebody tell me not to be so stupid, it's an evap line or something....except it's quite definite...neither line is particularly dark but I've never even got a faint result before just absolutely nothing. Help...I need some sense knocked into me...can I dare to hope...have I been really stupid?


Girls...set me straight?

Muddylane


----------



## muddypaws

Dear Julen,
Thanks so much for your encouraging words. I am in shock but keep thinking that I've got it wrong as it is too early or that it will go away, which of course it might but at least I will know it is possible not completely hopeless as I had been fearing. Ah well, will keep away from pee sticks till testing day now (yeah right!). Bizarre as I do have quite a strong achiness that would usually mean AF is about to erupt. Time will tell I guess.

Muddylane


----------



## Roo67

wow - Muddy Congratulations on your   I am so pleased for you, I hope you are the first on many this week.

I tested on day 9 last time and got BFP which meant embies were 14 days old. I think I tested most days just to be sure  

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddlylane Congratulations on your  - sounds very real to me.  

The girls who have had IVF and had 5,000=15,000 Pregnyl/ovitrille (HCG) are the ones that test false positives early as the HCG has not left the body- can't remember how many days it takes each 1,000 unit to leave the body.

When are you clinic doing a blood test to double check and get levels?
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Muddylane


----------



## Betty-Boo

Muddy how fabulous!!! Sounds good to me congrats      
R x


----------



## Chowy

Oh Muddy

Im really happy for you  

      (triplets)

    

Chowy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok, so I wasn't going to say anything, but then Muddy did, so...I also tested this morning, also 4 days early, and also  

2nd line is fainter but without a doubt there are 2 lines - tested at 4am and 7am (didn't get too much sleep last night  ) and the same both times. Have been out today to stock up on preg tests - suspect First Response will do quite well out of me over next few days  

Just feel terrified that it's not real, or that if it is, it won't last. For those of you still waiting for that precious positive I don't mean to sound ungrateful (I'm really not...) - but I'm just so scared that it won't stick. Have this feeling the next few days are going to be worse than the last few - if that's even possible....

Off for a lie down now after my disturbed night - thank goodness I'm on flexi at home today!
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Oh wow - Laura, you naughty girl  absolutely fabulous news 2  in one day.
I had a feeling that this would be the one for you. There is no reason to doubt that this is not real and your little embies will not stick around for the next 8 months or so.


Is it a little early for me to test    want to join you both NOW don't want to wait another week.

Chowy and Jenny - how are you both doing.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris congratulations on your  reassuring to know that it does happen -#

I'm a bit lost as to where everyone is now!! Good luck to the rest of the 2ww testers- Roo!!! 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Laura!!!! Fab news!!
JJ1 - me too am totally confused as to who's on 2WW etc etc - still blown away by 2 BFP's!!!! 
Naughty girls, but hey, you both deserve it so much!
Hey we all do and our days will come...... 
Take care
R x x


----------



## Roo67

If you look on page one of this thread, it has all our official test dates. (but who waits for them !!  )

Chowy, jenny and me still on the nasty 2ww.

R x


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Laura & Muddy that's wonderful news!!! 

I am sooo pleased for you! Take it easy and look after yourselves and your little ones!

Good luck to the other 2ww-ers. We're on a lucky run. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

so hopefully 3 more BFP's to come still in the next week or so!!
L x


----------



## Roo67

I hope so that would be absolutely fantastic.

SuzieB sends her love and congratulations to you both - she is without internet at the mo, that is why she has been so quiet.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lauris -      Fantastic news for you too.    

I LOVE hearing about BFP's - it makes me all smiley


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks so much everyone

Trying to stay very calm about it because it's such early days and although in some ways there is no reason it should go wrong, the stats would also suggest that many pregnancies are lost in the first 6 weeks and so I'm striving for a balance of excitement that I can actually get pregnant, but realism that the next few weeks are going to be super stressful until I see a heartbeat

Haven't been able to think straight all day and am so glad it's now the weekend as don't think I could attempt any work feeling like this....next week I am presenting to 160 people at a team meeting in Helsinki and I have no idea how I'm going to finish the presentation - will have to do it on Sunday...ugh....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, just got in from school, logged on and seen the news!! I am soooooooo pleased for you both - it certainly sounds like you've both gone and done it girls - whoopee!!!!        I know it doesn't seem real at the moment but just keep testing and it will eventually sink in! 

Muddylane - many many congratulations- I know you were really worried with the AF pains but it's a very common symptom of early pregnancy. Well done, make sure you take it easy.  

Laura - over the moon to hear your news - we kind of started this journey around the same time - I remember us both going to the LWC open day back in October!! I have been hoping for you that it would be your time as you are such a lovely girl and deserve it so much. Right I'm off to text you now!! Well done!    

here is some more luck for Chowy, Roo and Jenny    

Lots of love Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Flipping heck, it's all happening here today  

Brilliant news Laura, congratulations!  You must be made up

You too muddy, all the best!

Really pleased for you both, those   must be on strike  

Glad you both got BFP's.

Roo hope you are joining in the celebrations soon!

Chowy & Jenny hope test day brings you both good news too.

                Is that enough of them?  I doubt it


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Jovi - think I'm going to need shares in First Response....

Still can't really believe it's happening - just   it sticks

Roo, Jenny and Chowy - very much hope you get good news too - no point me telling you not to test early I suppose  

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all the congrats and I did text Lauris first and she told me she been as bad as me! It's great as we have both had a very similar course of treatment and were on our last remaining embies. I am too scared to test again for a few days as I am sure it will go away! I think I will wait till Tuesday to really tell myslef that it is real. Am super tired today and have been the mad woman from hell for the last 3 days! Good job I live alone really! Thank you all for being so positive about it but I am, worried that it is four days early really, although embies were 13 and 14 days old today (having been a day apart in culturing originally). Told my mum who cried her eyes out and squeezed me nearly to death! Bless her - am visiting her at moment and that's why been silent till now. Am being cautious though and not getting excited yet.

All the luck in the world and may my babydust rub off on Jenny, Roo and Chowy  ....

Muddylane


----------



## muddypaws

Forget to answer JJ1's question about blood test. Haven't called clinic cos official test day not till Tues and am sure they won't want to hear until then....scared of being told off and discouraged from seeing it as real! However, did make an appointment with the GP practice nurse to get blood test next Friday. Also, my clinic don't do anything anyway until a scan at 7 weeks. 

Roo - yes it is way too early for you to test (get me giving advice!) but I think that the luck is with us single ladies this month.....    


Muddy


----------



## lulumead

brilliant brilliant news Muddy & Laura, i hope with every test you do over the next fews days you are both more convinced that its work! yipppeeeeeeee

I am so pleased for you both.  

good luck to the other 2WW-er's, a clean sweep would be great this month.
  
xx


----------



## some1

Muddy and Laura - Congratulations to you both !!!  What fantastic news.    

Jenny, Chowy and Roo - sending you loads of   and hoping that the run of BFPs continues !

Some1
xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

First there was one and now there are two!  Well done Lauris but also very naughty like Muddy for testing early  

There was a site called peesticks.com or something similar and it explains all about positive negatives, negative positives, and basically answers all your questions about pregnancy test lines etc.  I found it pretty interesting.

Im being a very good girl and not testing early as I will only scare myself.  Also another lady from hospital who had EC and ET on same day has her appointment for testing 15 mins after me, so we will be doing it together.

ALSO
I had a tarot card reading yesterday, thought this was a very appropriate time to have my first one.  Initially I was a bit 'oh yeah'. BUT then half way through the session he said 'i am feeling a pregnancy coming through', my whole body went like pins and needles and i had to bite my lip not to say anything.  He said that it is a pregnancy very close to me, it could either be me or someone very close to me, he came up with the initial M, now this is my brothers initial, BUT he also said that whoevers pregnancy it is it will slow me down (well if my brothers wife was pregnant then that wouldnt happen) M could be the donors initial?? OH and he saw 2 children (twins) 
Scary Hey!

What do you reckon?  My friend was with me and as soon as we went outside we hugged and wouldnt let go of each other  

Jenny and Roo hope you are feeling alright, sending you       
      to everyone reading known and unknown.

Chowy xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

OMG!!! Laura and Muddy that is fantastic news   . You have both been through so much, you both soooo deserve this, I am really chuffed for you both   . Hope that you both have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Jenny, Roo and Chowy, sending you loads of   and  .                              
 that we do have a clean-sweep with the BFP's this week - you all deserve it too!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning all,

Am driving myself insane with the preg tests now. Tested 3 times yesterday (4am, 7am and about 6pm) and again this morning. All of the tests definitely have 2 lines. The 6pm yesterday one is much stronger than the others though. So now I'm worried it's going to turn out to be chem preg because the line is faint again this morning.
Googled this and it says that's not necessarily the case and although some people with chem preg/early miscarriage do see their lines getting fainter, a line is a line.....

MUST stop doing any more tests, am just so worried it's not going to stick - need to get out and distract myself asap

Hope everyone else is OK. Muddy - you're much stronger than me not testing again until test day, I just can't help myself!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura why don't you get a blood test and then another 48 hours later to ensure that your BHcG is doubling (there are BHCG calculators online) to put your mind at rest. When are you planning to have your first scan- are you going to wait till 7 weeks or have them before?
L x


----------



## Roo67

Believe it Laura - a line is a line is a line, I think I read somewhere that it doesn't make any difference if the line is feint or not and it has no bearing on the amount of HCG, just the amout of dye on the stick. Why don't you treat yourself to a digital as Lou suggested so you can get to see the words 'Pregnant' it does really help for it to sink in. ( the only downside is that it only lasts for a couple of hours before the battery dies so you can't keep looking at it) - I still have my 2 positive test from last time !! I tested daily for the first couple of days then every couple of days.  

Enjoy - you are 

Wow - Chowy, that reading sounds great 

Jenny - how are you doing?

i am itching to test due to our 2 early BFP's yesterday but know it is far far too early, back at work tomorrow so will take my mind of it for a couple of days.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

an Lauris take a photo of the 'Pregnant' for prosperity!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks girls, I know I just need to relax and enjoy it...

JJ - I would go for bloods but I'm going to Helsinki on Monday afternoon, back Thursday late evening, so earliest I can get bloods is next Friday really - will call GP on Monday and make an appt...

Roo - I've bought a 2 pack of digitals which I'm saving for Mon/Tues (Tues being OTD) in case they don't pick up the HCG this early and I freak out because they say not pregnant. Am using First Response for now....got 2 left so no doubt will find myself doing one tomorrow morning too!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My experience with First Response was hell, tested negative CB digital said 'Pregnant' and I had a BHCG of 297 after running to the clinic and waiting an hour. I had my first scan at 5 weeks and 5 days and then weekly.
Laura hope that the trip goes ok.

L x


----------



## dottiep

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG......I'm away for a couple of days & look what happens!!! I am sooooo happy for both of you....sat here with tears in my eyes!!  You must be over the moon.             

Here's hoping there are a few more to come this week.

Love to all
Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - am cautiously over the moon! Don't want to get too excited until it's stuck around a bit longer....hmm, like 9 months!

Very scared it will turn out to be chem preg or no heartbeat. Even got worried about ectopic until I realised that would be impossible   Not even official test day until Tuesday so it's very early days, but I'm encouraged that it can happen - never thought I would see those 2 lines....

Thought you must have been away - hope you had a good weekend. Looking forward to seeing you next weekend,
Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Thanks for the good wishes. I was trying to be good and not to test again till Tues but as have had such funny pains I cracked and did another test this morning, which was even more convincingly bfp  . WOW...I can't believe it. Hope you other ladies are doing OK and sorry if my testing early has increased your frustrations. Fingers crossed for some more and for mine and Lauris's to continue.


Muddylane


----------



## lulumead

Great news muddy...so exciting...looking forward to more BFP's this week.

xxx


----------



## winky77

Oh my giddy aunt!!!!!!!  WOW !!!!  2     !! Hurrah for Laura and Muddylane!!!

I've been away since friday and stupidly forgot my phone charger and battery went flat so could get on line or text!  Finally on my dad's computer this evening....ancient thing that takes half hour to do anything....I've been so frustrated not knowing if there was any news...(I knew both of you would end up testing early!!  )  I am so so pleased!!  I shouted downstairs to my mum and dad and they are both pleased for you too!!! (I know....bit weird!!)  You both deserve this so much and have been thru so much to get here....I'm sending lots of sticky vibes both your ways! 


Roo and Jenny....now don't you be tempted.....step away from the pee stiks!!!
xxxx Big smackeroonies xxxxxx from Dinky xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dinky...still in shock myself. Can't really believe it (have already done 6 tests   )
Just hoping it (or they?!) stick around.....

Told my mum on Friday as she's gone away for 10 days now with no phone access (she has a mobile but refuses to switch it on and wouldn't know how to answer it if it rang!) but haven't told anyone else yet - apart from everyone here of course
Will tell my sisters on official test day (Tues) - fingers crossed all still OK then...

Look forward to seeing you next weekend
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, still not quite official test day but got 'pregnant' 2-3 weeks on the digital today so called clinic and first scan is Oct 1st....AGES away. Not sure how I will last that long - might have to start rationing myself to a test every other day rather than every day  

Very much aware that it's really early days and without being pessimistic, I know I've got a long way to go. So trying to stay realistic for now, but very happy to have got this far....

Wishing Roo, Jenny and Chowy lots and lots of luck for test day - hope you're all joining me and Muddy very soon!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Laura - that is fab news!!   So very very pleased for you. If all goes according to plan we may be having babies just 3 weeks apart!!!

Lots and lots of   to Jenny, Roo and Chowy - I know that these last few days must be tough girls.  

I am seven weeks on wed and have my scan in the afternoon, I am petrifed. I know I had a early scan a week and a half ago because of bad pain, but I am still worried. Its no quite as bad as the 2ww but nearly as bad if you know what I mean!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats Laura - brilliant news!
All the best Jenny Roo and Chowy         
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lou - will think about the ticker...still feels a bit unreal and very fragile and I think I'm too scared to get a ticker in case it all goes wrong

I know I'm a bit of a pessimist but it just seems like such a long way to go yet and so many pregnancies are lost in the first few weeks....

Will try to get more positive - think I should persuade my GP to do bloods when I get back from Helsinki as this might help me feel like it's all really happening...

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

PS for those of you still waiting on a BFP, sorry to sound ungrateful - am just terrified it won't last and too nervous to be happy....silly really as I know I should just enjoy it....

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Laura, that's fantastic news!!   Hope you have a good trip in Helsinki

Here's   that we get a few more BFPs this week. Sending loads of   and   to Roo, Jenny and Chowy - you're all next  

Katie, good luck for your scan on Weds  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Official test day and still a  . Yippee  ! Have called clinic and booked first scan for 3 weeks time. Scary stuff...really hope it/they hold on tight. Hasn't quite sunk in yet. 

Hope Roo, Chowy and Jenny are doing OK...anyone been tempted to test early? Really wishing you lots of positive vibes.....and looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.

Good luck for scan Kylecat  

Muddylane


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck...I was just thinking that it is incredible there are so many buds and bumps right now.........in the whole time I have been posting there has never been that many at one time!  And it is such a gap since the last babies were born.  I hope this is the start of the roll........who's next?!??! Chowy....Jenny.....Roo......   

Dinky xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Lauris, the way I think about the miscarriage stats is: I have moved from a 10% chance of getting pregnant and having up till now been in the unlucky 90% to being in the lucky 10%. Now I am hoping to be in the lucky 70% who don't miscarry rather than the unlucky 30% who do (at my age). Feels much better odds than previously so am kind of persuading myself that it will be OK....sort of! 

Not sure if that helps (and your stats are a bit different/better cos you are younger than me)!

Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Chowy - best of luck for tomorrow....  

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

chowy  you'll have a great result tomorrow

Jenny also think of you hun- not long now
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Chowy,

Hadn't realised it was tomorrow. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Hope we can make it 3 out of 3

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, good luck for tomorrow   , thinking of you and  for a BFP

Jenny and Roo, hope you are both doing okay in the last few days of your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  Chowy (for today?). Thinking of you Jenny & Roo too. Let's have a clean sweep!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Chowy......hope it's a good result and you're busy celebrating   

Roo & Jenny     for you too....xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Chowy...hope good news today...


Dx


----------



## Chowy

Thank you for your kind messages and thoughts.  I have to confess I tested on Monday evening and it was negative and have hidden away since then.  I felt in my heart that it was a negative today and am in shock, i didnt believe the words when the nurse said 'congratulations'.

3 out of 3, so hope it will be 5 out of 5.

Roo and Jenny        

Chowy xxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Chowy, that's fantastic news!!!  Wishing Jenny & Roo make it a clean sweep!  

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations Chowy! x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, that's fantastic news   you so deserve it!!

3 out of 3.....here's hoping its 5 out of 5 !!!

Sending Jenny and Roo loads of   and   for a BFPs for both of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Chowy!!!!  Check you!!!  So happy for you x x x

  
Jenny and Roo!
Take care
Rx x x


----------



## winky77

Yee ahhhhhh  !!!      

Well done Chowy!!  Fantastic News !!!!....

    to Roo and Jenny....

..Dinky xxx


----------



## dottiep

Wow Chowy!!  FANTASTIC NEWS!! I was a bit worried when you hadn't posted.
3 out of 3 is amazing.....Roo & Jenny....hope the winning streak continues.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Chowy - just read your news! Congratulations - thats amazing - I am so pleased for you!     Make sure you take things easy from now onwards! 

Roo and Jenny - I have good vibes for you both too!!! Here is some luck to help you on your way girls!!   

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## muddypaws

Chowy,

That's fantastic....I can't believe what is happening. It's so wonderful!!!      

I'm so pleased for you after everything you've been through. Welcome to a new phase of your life.   

   

Wishing even more positive vibes and babydust to Roo and Jenny          .

Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

OMG CHOWY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       .

I am just loving these BFP's


----------



## some1

Congratulations Chowy - that's fantastic news!!     

Some1
xx


----------



## Roo67

wow - Chowy more fantastic news, well done    

lots of pressure for me and Jenny now    that the trend continues

r xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just got back from Finland (so glad to be home..) and got the text from Muddy on the way back from Heathrow with the good news Chowy - CONGRATULATIONS!  Just fantastic....well done....and welcome to the dreaded 3WW for the first scan!
We almost have enough single girls to have our own waiting for 1st scan thread!!

Roo and Jenny - have my fingers firmly crossed for you - hope we can make it a full house  

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sure, why not Lou...now there's 3 of us that would be good - we can share our worries about the wait for a scan...
I'm posting on the general waiting for a scan board as well, but always nice to have our own singles one!

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Chowy, so pleased for you yippeeeee.

Big   to Jenny & Roo.  really hope the good luck continues.

xxxxx


----------



## muddypaws

Sounds like a plan. As long as people don't mind me driving them nuts with constant questions, panics etc!

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy, we can drive eachother mad


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*Felix* - DEFET -  

*joe71* - DIUI - testing 24.11.08

*Maya7* - DIVF -  

*mistimop* - DIUI -  

*eddysu* - DFET - testing 29.11.08

*Ladylottie* - DEFET - testing 3.12.08

*lulumead* - DIUI - testing 5.12.08

              ​
   ​


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just bookmarking.....and thinking of you both Roo and Jenny... 

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Me too...hoping for some more good news and sorry about the pressure it must be putting on Roo and Jenny. It must actually feel very difficult.   

See you all tomorrow!

Muddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo and Jenny sendig lots and lots of          vibes for you both.
Thinking of you!  
will miss you all tomorrow - have a cake on me.....
R x x


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - don't you usually test quite early?     . Haha - I love the pee stick police smilie   . Are you holding out this time?


----------



## Roo67

Sorry - too much pressure to continue the positive thread
Tested this morning and got a BFN    so all over for me again,

Can't believe I will ever fulfil my dream of being a mummy - perfect lining, perfect embryo's so why no BFP, life really is s*** at the moment.


R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo I am SO sorry - sending you a huge hug (posting from phone where emoticons dont work). I know there is nothing I can say to make it better today but pls dont give up hope. My thoughts are with you today - take some time to get over it and then go again - you will be a mummy one day. laura x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo, so sorry to read your news.  Its such a hard journey and theres no explanation as to why this happens.  I wish I could give you a hug,    is the nearest I can do.
You take care of yourself and please don't make any hasty decisions.  
You are such a strong person, be safe x x x


----------



## winky77

Roo     have PM'd you xxxxx


----------



## some1

Roo - so sorry to hear that it was a BFN.  Thinking of you and hoping that you are okay  

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Roo    

So so sorry - I know how devstated you're going to be feeling


----------



## kylecat

Roo - just read your news - so terribly sorry .   This whole business is just so tough, but you've been so so brave and such an inspiration to others on this journey. You WILL be a mummy one day, I know you will, but the hardest bit is not knowing when. Please take care of yourself Roo - I hope you have got lots of support around you to help you through the next few days  

Lots of Love
katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, i am so sorry to read your news       . Thinking of you, take care of yourself  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Roo I am so sorry  , I know it doesn't ease the blow right now but it WILL happen, your dream will come true, just wish it wasn't so horrid for you between now and then   xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo - I'm so sorry honey to read your news. It must be so hard for you especially with all the positive news on here of late.  I know so well how you feel although this is no consolation. 
There are no answers I don't think - when you've had great lining & embryos.  Stepan gives us around 30% chance with FET so I do believe there's some truth in the 'numbers game' theory. Please don't give up hun. 
I really hope you have some special people with you right now. We are all here for you.
Big hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jenny, 

Congratulations! 

So pleased for you,
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

​
OMG!! JENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many congrats hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations Jenny! x


----------



## dottiep

OMG!!!!  Jenny - congratulations honey!!     

What a month!!

Dottie
xx


----------



## Elpida

((((((((((((((((((((((Roo))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Jenny... you take care and rest up!!!
R x x


----------



## kylecat

Jenny - we've spoken loads over the last few days and as you well know I am absolutely over the moon for you!!   It took you a while to get there but I know you would in the end!! Lots of love and congratulations  

Katiexxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Firstly Roo I feel for you soooooooooo much I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better, I wish you were coming tomorrow as I could give you a huge hug  .  I so hoped that this would be your time.  

Jenny fantastic news 4 out of 5, so wish it could be 5 out of 5.

Thank you for you kind words everyone, it still hasnt sunk in yet.

Chowy


----------



## some1

Wow Jenny!  Congratulations !!  Seems like maybe the Clomid did the trick for you like it did for me      

Some1

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Jenny, 
That's fantastic news!!!!!!      

What a month.

Muddy x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Jenny, that is fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jenny,

out of curiosity, who will you have as birth partner? I am quite stuck on this one myself. Don't want my mum (bless her but it would drive me mad), my sister is a teacher who said she'd be happy to do it as long as it was out of school hours (hmm, don't think I can really deliver to schedule), and all of my close friends work full time, live at least an hour away and have children of their own to look after
Beginning to think I should just skip the whole birth partner thing and go it alone....I've done everything else alone (of course my mum would be at the hospital I expect just not in the room..)

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, I'm so sorry to hear its a BFN for you this time.   Thinking of you. 

Jenny, congrats on your BFP. Such a shame that we couldn't have 5 out of 5 but the luck of this board is definitely changing so it won't be long til we all graduate to bumps & babies. Hope you are taking it easy this weekend after being back to work & pregnant!!

Love & hugs to all (and another huge heartfelt hug to Roo),
Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I've thought about the birth partner thing too. I've decided that I'd have a birth doula (probably two ) and not ask family or friends xxxx

http://www.doula.org.uk/

/links


----------



## lulumead

oh Roo, just logged on and read your BFN, so sorry...sending you big  .  Must be very tough for you, as you said it is s***.  Look after yourself and hopefully you will be ready to move on soon.  Its hard not to think that its won't ever happen for you, but I'm sure it will. Its just v tough in the process, and takes a lot of strength.

Congrats Jenny - great news.  here's hoping the next bunch has as good a success rate  

xx


----------



## winky77

Big Congrats Jenny.. Not sure you got my text..I only found at lunch today as stayed in Edinburgh last night so didn't log on! Sending Sticky Vibes  your way xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

chowy and jenny huge and belated congratulations-haven't had access for a few days - 

Roo Hun it will happen but it is just hard when u get the knock backs- take care of yourself x

I've thought of the birth thing and I'd want the boys there- mainly to keep me sane but i also have a thing that the resus equipment might not be in order so I always get my donors partner to check it when I have procedures and take my blood and my donor always puts my cannulas in- neurotic I know! None the hospitalor clinics have an issue. also my local hospital is where I work, some perks but then an unusual 'situation' with the boys 1 of whom works there, thought about going private ok for a normal birth, but I'd worry if a c section or baby needed scbu as the outcomes are much worse and the extra cost. The doula sounds a great option if u click- one of the girls on the lesbian thread Is a doula and promotes natural birth be hypnosis.

would 

Worry


----------



## Damelottie

Jenny - if you have particular ideas about the birth, ad especially if the medical profession might not be keen - then I would def recommend a doula. I know of a number of people that have used them now with very positive stories. I think they all met one or two because they found the one that is just right. My understanding is that they will try to enable you to get the experience you want BUT will also be quite clear if you do need intervention/hospital etc. Snagglepat has her own webpages I think. It might be worth sending her a PM.

JJ1 - I wondered where you'd got to


----------



## dottiep

Lou - Tks for adding me - top of the list!
However, whilst I would love to (& probably will  ) test on 10th, my OTD is actually 12th  

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Gosh - that was quick!


----------



## Roo67

Welcome back yo the 2ww madness


----------



## dottiep

Thanks!! I think hibernation is in order........

Dx


----------



## lulumead

sending positive vibes Dottie - hope the 2WW flies by.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Dottie xxx


----------



## winky77

Good luck Dottie!      Looking forward to joining you in the madness from thursday! 

..Winky  xxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Dottie

Glad you are finally on here again, think positive and just remember we are on a winning streak us single girls.  

Take care

Chowy


----------



## dottiep

God I hope so!!  
Thanks for all your wishes ladies...back safely & off to bed when I've caught up....

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hello - and then we were 3 !  Please add me as 2 survived defrost and popped in this am - test date 16.10.08 - xxx


----------



## sunsneezer

All the best winky, will keep an eye on all of your news on here


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Well done Winky, fingers crossed for another bundle of positive's this month.

Relax and eat well

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Congrats Dottie and Winky. Hope the next two weeks don't send you mad. I'm on my own 2ww as well in a way as my next scan is on 15.10.08. What with Suity's experience, it's hard to feel secure about any of this. Let's hope for lots of positive news in 2weeks.  

Muddy x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Winky & Dottie   x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news, wishing you all the best for your 2ww  

Dottie hope your 2ww is going okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hope you 2ww-ers are doing ok


----------



## dottiep

Hi all.

Tks for your thoughts. Not sure how to feel actually - don't have any symptoms at all to speak of, not even sore boobs so not sure whether to worry about this or not?? Trying not to obsess although not very successfully.  

Winky - hope you'er ok?

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hello  

Well I'm back in Scotland now.....had a fun couple of days in Brighton celebrating my friend's birthday.  It was also great to catch up with Rose on thursday night...we had dinner with my cousin who has just moved to London and talked all things fertility and men and the usual..!!!  Dottie...was a shame you got hit with work stuff but we'll have to catch up another time soon.  

Well I am 2 days into 2ww and it all feels a bit surreal again!  I'm a bit tired....but haven't exactly taken as easy as I probably should...had a lie in yesterday but then spent the afternoon shopping and then a bunch of us went out for dinner last night.  Felt ok until we left the restaurant at midnight...the others went for a few more drinks but I headed back to the flat and my legs felt like lead! Slept for 9 hours straight ...which is pretty unheard of for me! 

Bit of a bonus on the fertility finances for once this time.....LWC actually gave a discount cos I didn't have scans with them.....apparently they do this for IUI and FET but not for IVF.?!??!  I've just had 2 scans at Glasgow this time costing £75 a time but the discount from LWC was about £400 so it definately worked in my favour having the scans up here!  Tis the first time I haven't felt fleeced when settling the invoice! 

Dottie ....hope you're relaxing this weekend?!?!?!?

..Winky  xx


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear about your discount Winky! That's quite amazing (and only right!) isn't it? Hope you're taking it easy today at least. 
How are you doing Dottie? The symptoms thing really is so unpredictable isn't it? No symptoms can still be a BFP and vice versa. 

  to both of you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Winky!  Makes a nice change to be given some money back!

Hope the 2WW is speeding along for everyone.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welceom to the 2WW winky - everything crossed for you... even bigger bonus with the refund!!  And so they should!!!! 
Take care
Hi to everyone else on the 2ww - and welcome to those just joining...
I might get there one day... LOL
Taek care
R x


----------



## kylecat

Hey everyone - haven't posted for a while so just wanted to say good luck to Dottie and Winky - I have great hopes for the pair of you! Hope that the 2ww isn't dragging by too much!    

Love 
Kylecatxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Kylecat - was just thinking about you at the weekend.  Sorry to read your MS has been bad.....I live in hope!
Am trying not to drive myself mad but am worried I have no symptoms      Every other 2WW my boobs have been really sore but nothing this time (although every other time I got a BFN so maybe not such a bad thing!).
Have odd pains on and off in lower abdomen and have had back ache & sciatica type pains in my upper legs last night and today...have no idea if this is a good or a bad sign  
I suppose I will just have to wait & see........

Hope you're ok winky??

Dx


----------



## princess-mimi

Just want to send you all lots of     for your 2ww, try not to worry to much about lack of symptoms, i didnt get any symptoms until i was 9 wks.

  

Kimberley x x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie & Dinky, hope you're ok. Those symptoms sound horrible Dottie. Hope you're bearing up with it. Not long now! Wishing you both lots & lots of 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## velvet

i´m so sorry´! I´m ashamed I´ve been so self centerd today! Dottie, Rose and Lulumead: you have been so nice just answering as soon as I did my fisrt post! and I haven´t asked you about you.
well, after reading this I know that some of you are waiting for the resuts. 

There is something that I have´t say in my post (41-single- donor Argentina)... I´ve been there just 2 month ago (and 4 times during the last year). The hardest was the last one, give I was really confident about my ICSI procedure. It was hard when one morining I got my period! but here I am again. The difference is that 2 month ago, I still have "a father" wth me, but my partner and I got separated after this episod...I know the waiting is difficult, keep fingers crossed! this night I´ll pray for you all
thanks, and hope to meet you one day


----------



## Felix42

Dottie & Dinky, thinking of you & wishing you happy news shortly. Not long now. Hope you are both taking it easy. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hello from Cafe Nero.....me procrastinating from working ...again!!! 

I hope you're doing OK Dottie?

2ww going quite quickly again for me....no symptoms as such except tiredness and cyclogest fuelled wind...TMI !!! 

Still feels surreal.....still feel convinced that FET won't work and I'll end up in Brno with imported wrigglies!....I know that sounds negative but it is such a strong intuition!  I've even started researching donors!?!?!  Feels likes I was just doing the FET because I should.....

..now there is a man smiling to himself in the Cafe.....am intrigued?  He is just looking out at the rain but is obviously amused about something! 

...ok must do some work now! 

..Winky  

ps...I am meeting up with Roo in Newcastle on Thursday ...can't wait


----------



## Roo67

Good luck and    to all our 2 ww's hope you are managing to stay sane.

Looking forward to Thursday too Winky - might even be able to get out of interviewing in the morning.

Hope you're getting some work done  


R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

oooo a mini meet - shame its not next week as am in Newcastle too!!!!
all the best all 2WW's 
Take care
R x x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi all,
Winky, you well know that FET can work and I was convinced initially that it hadn't worked for me and look what happened. Anyway, let's hope for the best! 

Hope the other 2w waiters are doing OK.

Muddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie and winky wishing you lots of luck on this 2ww, really hope it doesn't drag too long
L x


----------



## dottiep

Not feeling hugely positive...keep prodding my boobs but nothing! Am tempted to test as I'd probably get an accurate read as of tomorrow but have manic days at work and know I couldn't cope with any bad news....

Winky - hope you're feeling more positive than me!  

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Fingers firmly crossed for you both. My cousin had no symptoms on her 2nd cycle when she conceived her little girl & loads of symptoms on her first negative cycle. 

Wishing you lots of  Dottie & Winky,
Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Right.....off to bed to twiddle.. 

Tks girls

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Did the twiddling work Dottie   

As Lou says, not everyone gets symptoms, no way of knowing either way.

Winky - how are you doing ? Sorry we can't meet up today - b****y trains.

r xx


----------



## winky77

I know Roo....I am so disappointed!  And of course I have ended up having a completely unproductive morning cos I am in a bad mood cos of changing plans!  Grrrr  

Why is it that at the moment I can work better in coffee shops and trains than in my home office?!??!?  Just seem to go crazy if I have any more than a couple of hours on my own at the moment!... the idea of a communal house is really appealing right now! 

...apart from the bad mood.....and the wind....I have no symptoms at all.....and I'm sure tweaking will make no difference to my nips! And yet again the conformist in me kicks in and i have no desire whatsoever to test early!  

Dottie....     .!!!!!!  

...Winky   

ps....despite the fact that I am convinced this cycle won't work....I was having an interesting time on babycentre.co.uk this morning.....there's a calculator telling you how much weight you should put on depending on your starting weight/BMI.....just in case I am pregnant....kind of wanted to know as I went into this much much heavier than I should be!  Definately would not want to come out the other side with an even bigger weight problem!!!!


----------



## muddypaws

All this hoping for symptoms...when they do come you then spend your time wishing they would subside! As for nip tweeking, mine have only just got painful and I'm nearly 9 weeks so no pain doesn't mean alot. I'm also not being sick at all, just have 24hr nausea, gag when brushing teeth and taking tablets and feel like I've had breast implants! The latter is OK of course, except they feel pretty odd and look like a map of motorway networks! So, in short....no symptoms at this point in the 2ww doesn't really mean alot, so keep your chins up girls. Wishing you lots of  

Muddy


----------



## some1

Dottie and Winky - sending you lots of 2ww  

Dottie - try to stay away from the pee sticks - they really aren't accurate if you do them early - I tested on day 11 and got a BFN, felt miserable then got a wonderful surprise on OTD.  My boobs didn't hurt on the 2ww either.

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

As I thought, another   for me.  So 7 wasn't so lucky after all.  I tested last night and again thismorning but both negative.  
I don't really know what else to say - feel numb.  I have now had 9 grade 1 embies put back so far this year but none have stayed with me.  I am on steroids, aspirin, fragmin, etc.. but nothing seems to help. I don't undersand why my body won't play ball? I can't ever see this working for me.  Not sure I can do this again and again -  it feels like such a waste of money & emotions.  
This is so hard on your own.

D


----------



## Elpida

Oh Dottie   thinking of you


----------



## Felix42

Words fail me Dottie. I am so so sorry. Sending you a heartfelt   

Do still keep taking the meds though & have a blood test too and there's no need to make any decision yet about what's next. You need some healing & tlc. Be kind to yourself.         

Dinky, lots of  for you. Fingers crossed!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Dottie - I'm so sorry to hear this.  Must be incredibly hard for you.  Sending big   s.  Hope you have good friends around you to give you some real ones.

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, I am so sorry to read that it was a BFN       . I really was hoping that No.7 was gonna be the lucky one for you  

Take care of yourself, thinking of you........ 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Dottie - so so sorry   . Its a bl00dy nightmare it really is


----------



## winky77

Oh Dottie.....I wasn't tuned in that you were testing today or else I would have logged on earlier! .....I am absolutely gutted for you.  This is such a random numbers game and so not fair.....don't know what else to say except I am really thinking of you and sending you lots of virtual hugs    

I know you'll give yourself the time you need to make a decision on next steps. If there's a next time maybe we'll be in Brno together...am convinced it will be another BFN for me on thursday...still have the strong feeling I'll be heading overseas for treatment. .....

...Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Dottie hun,  I am so so sorry to hear it was another negative for you - it is so hard to keep going, knock after knock- but keep going and believe that we'll all get there in the end, you are a strong lady.  Sometimes having a month or two break helped me refocused.  

Would you not look at having full immune testing Mr ******* will do them in Harley St? or ARGC might look after you this side of the water- it is £110 a scan, plus the bloods, and immune bloods.  I know that you have had steroids,clexane etc but sometimes there are other things like TNF-alpha levels that can be reaised this treated with Humira nad not the steroids etc, or some of my FF friends have had LIT for other issues, or there is IVIG. 

This TTC is expensive and so emotionally draining, as well as the physical effects/weight gain etc but I know that I don't want to be 50 and saying 'If only I had tried one more time' when it is too late as that could of been it.

Take care and be kind to yourself.

Winky77 we are looking for you and hoping you bring some good luck on the thread!

L x


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - so sorry to read of your news today - this journey is so difficult and demoralising at times. I think JJ1 and Lou offer some really good advice regarding testing and it might give you some answers. I hope you have lots of support around you, take care of yourself, 

Lots of Love  
Kylecatxxx

PS - Winky, as usual I am keeping my fingers crossed for you later this week. Really hoping that you get the good news that you deserve so much. Good Luck


----------



## dottiep

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Today is OTD so went through the motions of another test but no change  

I saw Dr ******* back in June and had a whole series of tests (14 vials of blood in one sitting!!) - not sure what they all were.  Just dug out the report but it doesn't mean much to me - a list of about 40 things! All I know is he said there were no issues (I know he checked nk and sticky blood) but he put me on aspirin, steroids (as I have slightly high thryroid antibodies) and fragmin (family history of blood clots) anyway.
Does anyone know what else I should be tested for?  

Of the 9 embies I have had put back so far, 7 of them have been mine and 2 donor.  I realise at my age that the likelihood of 'good' embies is very small so I can kind of accept (ish) why mine didn't implant. I think the worldwide stats for positive outcome of IVF at 43 is about 2/3%. I knew it was a long shot but wanted to try.
I suppose if I were trying to look for a positive then you could say I've only really just started 'playing with the grown ups' (ie moved on to donor eggs).  Stepan's success rates for donated FET are around 30%....maybe I just wasn't lucky this time

A lot going round in my head.........

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie,

I think you're right hun, although it's been 9 embies and many months of effort and disappointment, in actual fact I think you can probably only really count the last 2 embies. You always knew it was a very slim chance with your own eggs, but at least you can say you gave it everything you've got. Now you've moved on to a new 'game' (if only it were a game....) and you've only just begun. 

So don't give up - maybe have a chat to Stepan re your previous test results but it sounds like you've been thoroughly tested for antibodies etc and that it's just a case of persevering with donated embies. 

Hope you're doing Ok today, take care of yourself, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Dottie - so sorry to hear that it was a BFN.  Thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, I agree with what you (and Suity) say.  It looks like you've done all you can with your own eggs and the odds are now increased no end with donor embryos.  It might be an idea to list the various tests you've had on the support boards in case anyone can spot something that might help but your chances are now hugely improved and that's got to be a really good thing to focus on (when you're ready).      

Dinky, wishing you lots of    too.  Try to stay positive.  I know it's hard sometimes. 

Well, I'm now officially on the 2ww.  The transfer went well yesterday and I had acupuncture straight after which allowed me to lay on the bed even longer and contemplate what had just happened.  My OTD is 25 October.  At least it's a weekend!  I've just been washing my huge pile of laundry after the trip and as a result I've got nothing suitable that's clean to head out and look at the beautiful day outside.  Grrr!

Oh well, I'm missing Brno already.  I loved it and if I have to go back then in some ways I'd look forward to it.  

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I loved Brno too Felix. I just thought it had a lovely lovely atmosphere xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - so pleased to see you on 2WW at last - it's been a long journey for you to get here and you've been so brave and patient through all the cancellations and delays....I have everything crossed for you  

Dinky - not too long now, hope it's good news for you

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Dottie - So sorry hun, I was really hoping this was to be your time   , how are you feeling today?

Winky -    to you, hope this week doesn't drag too much

Felix - woohoo  you made it at last, sending you lots of   for the next couple of weeks, hoping all that worry, stress and extended holiday was all worth it

roo x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - at last!!  Welcome to the 2ww. You must almost be a Brno tax payer by now  

Winky - hold out honey....keeping everything crossed.

Love to all
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix so pleased that you are back with your embryos safely on board- best of luck- you can always go back with your babe for a time to Brno!!
  I said that if I get pregnant I would make a point of taking my child back to Barcelona.
L x


----------



## princess-mimi

Dottie      I'm so sorry to hear your news hun  - thinking of you  


Kimberley x x


----------



## Roo67

we're in chat kimberley - on the singles sofa if you can join us


----------



## princess-mimi

i've tried  i cant get in for some reason?  x


----------



## Roo67

Oh dear - i seem to remember that some ppl couldn't get in last time - not sure what the problem was


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix - hope the 2WW has started well in the lovely sunshine.

Good luck Winky.

xxx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - how are you doing honey  Not long now..... Sending you    and   

Dottie
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, sending you lots of   for your 2ww

Winky, hope that you are not going   during these last few days of your 2ww. Sending you lots of   and  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - sorry to hear your news, I hope you find a way ahead for you that you feel comfortable with.
    

Felix - welcome to the 2WW,  fate has a funny way of working doesn't it.  Take care and rest easy..
    

Winky - hey chick not long now.... you take care


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, thanks for the good luck messages. Everything is still feeling pretty surreal still & I'm already stressing on twinges & soreness. Goodness knows what I'll be like next week. I'm waiting to hear from Reprofit as to whether I have any frosties so that's a bit nervewracking. 

Winky, wishing you lots of  for Thursday. Are you planning to POAS or go for a blood test?  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky best of luck hun 

Felix hope your 2ww goes well
L


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies.....thanks for all the positive wishes!  

Now have to admit i was a bit naughty and tested early on sunday   ....i know i know....I am always nagging everyone else not to! .....but I've been so convinced this time that it is not a goer just wanted to put myself out of my misery.    It was a negative as expected.  Of course I know that was only day 10 (or 13 counting the fact the embies were 3 days old) so I have still been taking the horrid drugs and I will test again.....going to do it tomorrow as can't be bothered to wait to official day on thursday.  I have no symptoms whatsoever but then again no cramping or pinky discharge (TMI!!) which I did get last time by this stage before test day.....

anyho...I am full of a stinkin cold and feeling very sorry for myself....am aching all over and have just had a sneezing fit that gave me back spasms......want to go off to bed with my usual remedy of a lemsip with a dash of brandy....but of course I am treating that as out of bounds just for the off chance, remote possibility I might be preggers!   

Felix......I hope you are feeling saner than I am!!!!!

lol....Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky!!!!       Naughty!!  consider yourself slapped - says me who would be testing the day after ET!!!  I know what I'm like....
You never know - our bodies are strange things..... They do surprise us.  It's probably not helped with feeling under the weather either..  I'm still sending the       to you and still have everything crossed.
You take care and let me know if there's anything I can do.
R x x x


----------



## Sima

Dottie - sorry to hear your news.  

Winky - fingers crossed for Thursday.  I hope you get over your cold soon.  I caught a cold last week - it's not nice.  I still have a slight cough now which is really annoying.

Felix - good luck on your 2ww.  I hope the time passes quickly for you.

Sx


----------



## winky77

Well....tested again this AM...and definately BFN as I have expected all along! Right from the beginning of the fresh IVF cycle and the last minute panic over donor choices I've had an uneasy feeling if I'm honest.  I obviously resent the money and time lost but in lots of ways I feel more comfortable about going to Brno. 

My stinky cold has reached it's peak and I had a bad night including sat in kitchen at 3am alternating bags of frozen peas and a mug of hot water and lemon on my sinuses !  Feeling very sorry for self...am currently lying on the sofa under my furry throw and balancing my laptop on my knee!  My friend has gone on a mission to buy me chicken soup, soft tissues and lots of drugs (which of course i can now take!) .....

...will probably spend this pm surfing the net looking at donor banks.....not fit to do any real work today! 

relying on good news from others now......!!!

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Winky - I am so so sorry. I was hoping you'd just tested a bit too early


----------



## Roo67

I'm so sorry Winky I was really hoping that it was just too early too.
  glad that you are looking at next steps already, as Rose said Stepan and especially MARCEL do a fantastic job.

to find out why ... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163078.0

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Dinky, so sorry that it was a BFN for you but great you're progressing with next steps. I definitely recommend both ESB & Stepan & Marek. Lovely, lovely men that they are. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Winky - just read your news and was really sorry to hear that it was a BFN.   I was really hoping your FET would work. Well done on continuing to be so positive, it will def pay off in the end. Really glad to hear that you will be off out to Brno soon - they seem to be getting some excellent results at that clinic at the moment.  

Hope that you feel better soon - that cold/fluey thing sounds nasty.  

Lots of Love 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, i'm so sorry that it was a negative for you   . Hope you are feeling better soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Really sorry to hear that Winky.  Hope your cold goes soon and you feel better.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky so sorry to hear it was a negative l x


----------



## Damelottie

I had Marek at Reprofit. I want him again - he was amazing. I'm going to ask if I can. Thats the only procedure I've ever had where they didn't struggle with my loop the loop uterus, and nothing hurt


----------



## Felix42

LadyL, Marek did my transfer too and it was the smoothest I've had (well the others were IUIs, but lots of guess work, prodding & bringing in new catheters & others to have a go). Marek did it so easily!

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps first early HPT negative - well it is only 7 days past egg collection & 4 days post transfer! I know bad, bad me but its soooo hard...


----------



## Damelottie

Nooo - please don't do it Felix    

I hadn't heard the girls talk about Marek before. So it was a nice suprise when I got there.  

He was FANTASTIC with Dcon-blue when I was there with there. Sooo lovely and very clever.


----------



## winky77

all this talk about the Brno men....just want to fast forward now!  Does anyone else think they might be out there towards the end of Nov?  

Felix      I thought I was bad doing 4 days early.......surely just a waste of stiks at this stage!!!    

God this cold is awful....I am aching all over and my head feels so heavy! ..friends keep phoning after I texted my result and then they get worried cos I sound so awful........need a bloke to rub vick on my chest!  

grrrrrrr........


----------



## Damelottie

I might be there then. It just depends when AF shows. I'm hoping I'l be earlier than that but I'll let you know if it gets to then


----------



## Roo67

Felix  -      It is so hard waiting but a little early even for me.

Marcel did both my positives so I am biased

sorry you are feeling so rough Winky - hope it clears soon.

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Lady Lottie ....wud be great if were there at the same time......but also hope that it wouldn't be because your AF is not playing ball!  I thought my mum might come with me but they've already got a holiday booked then. Am not phased by going on my own but would prefer company ! 

Have just emailed Stephan to get the ball rolling....

...ok off to eat more chicken soup now...

Winky


----------



## Sima

Hi Winky

So sorry to hear your news    Is it worth testing again tomorrow?  

I am glad to see you are being ever so practical despite your cold.  Good luck with organising everything for Brno.  I am sure your luck will change soon.

Love and Big Hugs    

Sima


----------



## muddypaws

Winky and Dottie, so sorry that you didn't get your bfp this time round. It really is a game of stamina and so difficult to keep going but hope that you can find the energy and support to do so.  

Felix - step away from the pee sticks....way way too early. No hormone till embies implant, when at least 7 days old, and then wouldn't be concentrated enough to show up. I know it's hard....whilst I got a theoretically early bfp, my embryos were still 13/14 days old at that point. Good luck with the rest of the 2ww..  


Muddy x


----------



## dottiep

Winky - I was hoping you'd just tested too early hun, so very sorry it's not to be for you this month.  rubbish to be feeling awful too.  I can only empathise with how you feel. Big hugs   

Felix - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!        
FAR, FAR TOO EARLY!!!  Try to keep sane but you'll only torture yourself by testing at this stage.    

I have to talk to Stepan again early next week as he said I had to 'Relax for 10 days then we would discuss my future treatment'...I can't wait 10 days but he is right to ask me to take time to consider (despite the control freak in me needing to know EXACTLY what next steps are!). I may well be back out at the end of Nov...AF dependent.... we could have a singlies party!

Anyway must go to work to earn the money to keep going.........

Love to all
Dx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Dottie and Winky I was sorry to hear about your negative results, I was thinking of you both whilst I was away.

Winky hope the cold it getting better gradually, have you tried lemsip to just knock yourself out and sleep through it?

Felix you are very naughty and testing early will only make any positive thoughts turn to negative ones, believe me I know.  Fingers crossed for you.

Chowy


----------



## Felix42

Oo, just got an email to say I've got one blastocyst frostie! 

Very happy. 

Fingers crossed you can be in Brno together Dottie &  Dinky. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

That's great news Felix......a frostie sibling for the future!  

Oh Dottie...I do hope you, me and LadyL can be out there at the same time.!!!! 

Chowy....I'd take lemsip intravenously if I could!  I've just drunk my second this am but trying not to overdose....this is such a nasty bug which has now descended onto my chest so I am at the coughing and croaking stage now.  Another day in my PJs on the sofa....and it is so sunny up here today...but no energy whatsoever to get out there. Uugghh! 



Winky     xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi!
I've been lurking without posting for a little while. 

Winky - sorry to hear your news. I hope your horrible cold clears up soon.  

I had my 3rd IUI on Monday 6, so am now 10 dpo. I'm on progesterone and I have no idea whether the IUI has worked because it's giving me so many symptoms anyway! I'm sooo looking forward to getting in the pool again (regardless of the result) - I feel the size of a house I'm so bloated. 

I bought one of those ultra-sensitive tests, but resisted using it this morning. They're only 53% accurate on day 10 anyway... Will see how long I can keep resisting!

I was so hopeful last week (I was on a higher dosage of puregon and there were 3 (yes three!) follicles all there on Monday!) and took time off work to relax so I feel I gave myself the best chance I could. I'm trying to keep as positive as I can this week - but it's getting really hard. And things are so busy at work (ok, ok, I should be working right now...) that I'm not getting much relaxing in either! 

I'm just hoping one of the three is in there, nicely embedded and settling down to stay. 

OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime

By the way - I meant to ask - how do you set up the signature strip with your personal data at the bottom of each message?
And the stuff on the left hand side of the replies?
Thanks
OneStep


----------



## Elpida

Winky

Sorry it didn't work for you this time and that you're feeling so poorly - I hope you feel better soon.

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry to hear your news winky and dottie...
Hope the cold has started to lift winky!!  
Take care and bring on Brno...
R x x


----------



## dottiep

One step - welcome to the 2ww madness.  Do try to resist the pee sticks for a while   
Maybe you could be our first triplet birth  
Good luck

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Congrats on being PUPO One Step and well done for keeping away from the pee sticks! As you can see I've been rubbish but I think I've had a sign that I should definitely steer clear - the 2nd one of the 2 pack failed to work entirely this am - no little egg timer, nothing & I pee'd properly on it. Oh well, best steer clear I guess. 
Good luck again, November Brno posse - LadyL, Dottie & Dinky! Wouldn't that be great? 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - how you doing honey  Still sane

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Far from it thanks, Dottie. Longest 2 weeks yet & I'm not even into the 2nd one! Grrr! Just ordered series 3 of Medium and Grey's Anatomy to keep me going though. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - just back from my sisters and saw your news - so sorry it wasn't to be this time. I wish I could join you and Dottie and LL in Brno in November, but I have to wait until Jan/Feb - feels like forever...

Felix - hang in there, the 2WW is dreadful isn't it? Sounds like you've got yourself sorted with lots of great TV though!

Onestep - good luck - 3 follies is great! 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

wow - felix, great news about the frostie - a baby brother or sister for your twins would be fantastic   

Really sorry that the 2ww is so hard for you, am afraid to say it only gets worse,   sorry. keep away from those peesicks for a while  

Onestep - good luck for your 2ww 


Roo xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I did wonder about multiples - Dottie, you joked about triplets... - but LWC assured me that over the last 2 years only one woman has had twins from IUIs. I just hope it's significantly increased my chances of one...  

Felix - you made me laugh with your going out to buy Gray's Anatomy. I never watched Friends on TV when it was originally showing, and enjoyed one repeat episode recently - so borrowed Series 1 and 2 from a friend and have watched all 45 (or so) episodes since this 3rd IUI!!! It's great to have another world to disappear into (TV programmes can be too real!) to take my mind off what might or might not be happening. There are about 10 Series, so I've got loads to look forward to  

OneStep


----------



## some1

Winky - so sorry to hear that you had a BFN and that you have a nasty cold too - hope you are beginning to feel better

Felix and Onestep - sending you loads of    for your 2ww (and Felix great news that you have a snowbaby!)

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, hope you are now keeping away from the peesticks !!!! Good news about the frostie,(for a sibling of course!)    Sending you and Onestep lots of   and  

Winky, hope you are feeling better  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hope the 2WW flies by Felix and OneStep and I assume Full Moon is on here now too!
xx


----------



## Sima

Welcome back Onestep.  I am glad to hear you got the ball rolling again.  Good luck on the 2WW

Felix - Not long now.  I am thinking of you and wishing you all the best.  Be patient and enjoy the dvds.


----------



## dottiep

Fullmoon - welcome to the 2ww.  Hope you manage to keep sane  

Felix - hold on in there hun.... 


dx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

I know, I know... it wasn't a good idea.  

I have done 3 tests. One yesterday and two today. The one yesterday had a very thin blue vertical line (clearblue) and I wondered what it meant (while getting rather excited). But it was v v v thin and the positive should have a thick line (even though it can be faint). I did another Clearblue and a First Response Early Test today and both were completely negative. I've looked on PeeOnAStick.com and there seem to be a lot of false positives with exactly the same thing for clearblue.

This is probably why I shouldn't have tested at all. Now I don't know for sure, but the chances are that it hasn't worked. 

I'm 12 dpo. But the percentages on the box are for "days before next period" - eg accurate for 98% of women testing 2 days before their expected period. And I'm not due till Wednesday - and for 5 days before next period it's only 62% accurate. I had the IUI on Monday 6th, so will be 14 dpo on Monday. So I'm confused as to how accurate the result was in my case. 

I haven't tested early for the other IUIs - I got my period before I needed to. 

Where does that leave me? I guess I need to keep trying to feel positive (which I've made harder through doing the tests in the first place)  and looking after myself, while being realistic that the thin blue line was probably very misleading. 

Shame. 
Onestep.

/links


----------



## Damelottie

Hello hun

I'm sorry to say - and its just my opinion - but there's no point in feeling positive OR negative when you've tested too early. There's absolutely no way of knowing if any result is correct unless you test on OTD. Its why I just don't bother wasting the money on the tests  . False positives are probably the worst thing I would imagine.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well I am day 1 of 2ww and probably done exactly what you shouldn't do at this time, I went to Boots drouled over the baby products section and bought 3 different types of HPT - I know I hear the  pee stick     fast approaching, but I couldn't help it!!! With my last tx I used the pee stick test from the clinic and it was a BFN but when I went to the clinic 1 hour later my blood test showed a BFP!!! So now I don't trust the pee sticks and will probably test a few times before I believe the result but yes I will resist until test day (well will try ) Its going to be the longest 2 weeks ever but so grateful that I have made it this far. I just hope that my follies were ok as last scan showed one at 18mm and the other at 14mm so I may have only popped one follie?? But I guess it just takes one anyway?!? Disappointing though as injecting stimms for nearly two weeks too  

Think I am starting a cold too, I have woken up with a sore scratchy throat and heavy sinus so I have sucking echinacea lozenges all day as my usual Lempsips are out of bounds I guess at the moment - I'm gutted I haven't had a cold in about 2 years so why now  

Im also stressing because the clinic warned me that cramping and discharge is normal and nothing to worry about but I haven't really had either so now I am worried Im not getting any symptoms and something is wrong?!? You can't win can you!! You stress if you do have symptoms and you stress if you don't I guess that is the realisation of the 2WW. I was kinda lucky with my last 2WW as 10 days of that I was in hospital so it seemed over with quite quickly only had 4 days to bounce off the walls at home.

Anyway Love to all

FMxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM - welcome to the 2WW and madness (not that I've got there yet!)  You take care and rest up - Step Away from the Pee Sticks!!!   
Take care
R x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks I have now put the pee sticks away in my drawer so I can't even see them, won't touch till big day?!?


----------



## Damelottie

Hope your cold doesn't get too bad FM. Mine has just started Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## going it alone

One step - twins can happen!! I've just checked on the IUI thread. Of 43 pgs, 9 were twins and one set of triplets. With my follie scans I was showing 4 follies growing, that then went down to one lead follie on the scan before my basting. I now have non identical twin girls! I also admit to testing a day early, but I'd had a double basting so suppose it was 14 days after basting 1. I used boots digital test (to make it easier for me and they were on offer).

Hope your colds get better soon

Best of luck everyone
Love
Sam xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladylottie, thanks it hasn't got any worse or better so fingers crossed tomorrow it will be gone  Still sucking ecinachia lozenges every hour which actually seems to help a little   Sorry your feeling under the weather too - I wondered why you are sparkly snot queen?!? lol   Anyway it is that time of year I suppose although I have been lucky so far and not really suffered with bugs - but I won't speak too soon 

Big hugs hun


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sam

Thanks, wow twins I would secretly love to have twins especially girls, yours are soooo cute bet they kep you on your toes!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

.....just sending lots of   and   to all our ladies on the 2ww

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Guys

How you all doing

Lou-Ann thank you for your wishes hun hope you are well  

Ladylottie hope your cold is getting better    Mine is no better today but also no worse so I guess that is a good thing   For lunch today I had Active Manuka Honey and banana pitta in the hope it will ease my throat and fight the bugs  
The 2WW is hard enough as it is without feeling poorly  

I have also woken up today quite bloated and if I touch my abdomin it feels quite bruised - what is that all about I really hope that it is not AF thinking about arriving, not already surely    I'm not sure wether I should go out and about or stay on the sofa? I guess if it is AF no amount of resting will make a difference. Has anyone else had this?? Just a strange symptom to have I think    I have no discharge or anything else so I don't think it could be an infection.

Anyway must go and get dressed at least!!!

Love to all 

FMxx


----------



## dottiep

FM - I'd stay on the sofa if I were you!  
Are you using cyclogest?  This can make you quite bloated.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

FM, sorry to hear you're suffering. Adding a nasty cold to the 2ww is just plain not fair is it?  for a speedy recovery & great news to take your mind of it all. 

I'm having difficulty enough coping with the 2ww on its own! I had lots of lower back ache last night and fully expected AF this morning but still no sign yet. Hoping that's a good sign. Really enjoying the Mommies, Daddies, Donors, Surrogates book. Fascinating reading & really helps to get your head around it all, whether you're going donor sperm or double donor. I also bought a Nintendo DS after your recommendation Dottie & have been shouting colours at it & remembering just how rubbish my mental arithmetic is! Also building civilisations for fun but I'm even more rubbish at that!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? How are you doing Dinky? Hope your nasty bug is getting better too. & yours LadyL?

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Dottie I did end up staying on the sofa as the pain has got progressively worse and I now have to hold my bloated tummy when I walk - so I'm getting rather concerned now, I hope it passes soon   I am not on any medication at all!! With my last ivf cycle I had cyclogest and gestone but for some reason the clinic has said I don't need progesterone support for iui - so rather confusing   The only thing I can think of is it is a reaction to the sperm?? But if this was the case surely I would have had an adverse reaction before this as now day 2 or day 3 if procedure day is classed as day 1? - It is a mystery  The clinic did warn me regarding cramping and discharge but I don't know wether they just meant on the day of iui or at anytime in the 2WW, not that I have either of those symptoms anyway  To describe what I have I guess it is like I have been punched in the gut (under my tummy button)and my womb feels heavy and bruised but not like when AF is coming it feels different to that - very odd   It can't be embedding pain either I don't think as far too early!!?? I guess I just have to put up for now and  

Felix thanks for your wishes the Nintendo DS sounds great!! I have often considered getting one but I know me being me I would get fed up with it after 5 mins just like my Wii - I haven't touched it for weeks  Good news AF has NOT arrived hopefully your pain is just things changing down there for the good, I have everything crossed for you.  

Lots of    to all on the 2WW 

Love FMxx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - glad the DS taking your mind off things! I treated myself to a Wii today so v. excited about getting it all set up! 
Hope you're ok and not sneaking any more early tests 

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Full Moon,
Just wondered if the procedure was easy or did they have difficulty getting the catheter in? It could be that you are a bit bruised from the procedure. Hope it gets better.

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

FM, hope you're feeling better today. I agree with the others its probably worth letting your clinic know about your symptoms to see if they have any ideas. 
I did another negative test today - 9 days after the transfer & 12 days after egg collection. Still getting AF type aches in my lower back & no AF but I'm pretty positive now that its not worked, so I'm starting to plan next steps i.e. my frostie & when I'll go back for him/her. For those that know what is the protocol for a FET? What drugs do do you take & when is transfer? I'm just thinking Plan B here & that helps. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Full Moon......hope your symptoms have eased off now.

Felix- I think I bought my Nintendo DS when I was on a 2WW....my brain is well and truly trained...gets really addictive....if you get More Brain Training watch out for the supposedly Relaxing 'GemBuster' .....I swear it drugs you....I was on it so much the other night I was doing the moves in my head when I went to bed!  Sent me doolally!  Btw - I had my FET on day 16 of my cycle....all down to scans really and when lining was ready but didn't seem to be too much on an exact science.  Drugs wise...started prognova on day 3 of cycle after first scan and then added cyclogest after FET.

Dottie....maybe we should get our Wii's networked then we can play together! How cool would that be for two 40somethings?!?

Well I have had the period from hell ....just in case there was any doubt I wasn't pregnant.  On Saturday evening the cramps were so bad I couldn't stand upright and I had to get up every 2 hours in the night as was flooding so much.  I am feeling very sorry for myself as that coupled with this horrible cold bug means I have spend 5 out of the last 6 days completely housebound.  I just had a reprieve on friday when I felt a bit better and ventured into Edinburgh for meetings and dinner. But then on saturday i relapsed again. I am really behind with work so starting to panic a bit now....it's not like someone can do it for you when you're self employed!  I've got a couple of workshops to run on Wednesday and Thursday this week so I have to get myself right again. I have to get over the bug and the blues that are accompanying it ! 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Winky, that is so rough. You poor thing! Fingers crossed that you're due some really good luck body/healthwise soon 

Thank you for the info on frosties. I think I'm taking Progynova already so should have some left I think til Day 16 or so. Hard to know whether to just go straight back for the frostie or whether to have a break. Mind you there is this tiny weeny bit of hope there still that it won't be necessary (except for a sibling!) Never know I guess. 

Oo, you've reminded me about my Nintendo DS Rose & Winky. Think I will treat myself once I've read a bit more of the Mummies, donors etc book. 

Love & hugs to all 
Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - sorry you've had such a horrid AF.    Just set up the Wii so am torn between shooting ducks and chatting to you all!

Felix - have emailed you hun with the protocol at Reprofit.  Hang on in there!

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, sorry that you feel that it hasn't worked for you this time, but that change between now and Saturday. Chowy got a negative a few days before OTD and then got a positive?        

Winky, sorry that you have not been too good over the past few days with your cold bug and period form hell, hope you are feeling better soon  

FM, hope you are feeling better today  

OneStep, how are you doing?      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Sorry I haven't posted earlier, im feelin proper sorry for myself, I am still very uncomfortable & bloated and a bit worried as the pains are the same as when I was admitted to hospital after my last IVF, I ended up on morphine and bed rest for 10 days - the only difference is the pain isn't as bad this time. I know I should tell the clinic but I am frightened that they won't treat me anymore because with every tx I have had there has been complications of some sort and I don't want to stop or reduce my meds for each cycle because I need the meds to up the sucess rates - I thought iui would be easier on my body but it still seems to be having a hissy fit!    Its not nice what I got but I guess compared to OHSS it is a breeze  

Thanks Muddy, good thinking but the iui procedure wasn't too sore so I don't think it is bruising from the speculum thingy as the pain is banded across my abdomin I am pretty sure it is my ovaries causing the problem - I will just have to ride it out.

Felix big hugs hunny, but with my last 2WW I did the pee stick test from the clinic on test day - with my first pee of the day and it was BFN plus I had been spotting with brown discharge so I figured it was def game over for me but I had a blood test an hour after my pee stick test and the bloods showed a BFP and my HCG levels were tested every 3 days showing good rising levels which lasted until 6 weeks - so don't want to get your hopes up babe but there is still a chance, especially as AF hasn't actually arrived   Hang on in there babes   I will keep   for you.

Sammy glad your basting went well and welcome to the 2WW hun - take it easy  

Winky that AF sounds proper nasty - poor you    

Dottie glad your enjoying the Wii, I just got Wii fit not that I have been able to use it lately  

Rose, Patterdale, Sue & Lou-Ann many thanks for your wishes they are very much appreciated, same for all our ladies here

Bear hugs to all   

Love FMx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Patterdale, I tried to call them this morning and totally chickened out, hopefully I will be braver tomorrow morning.


----------



## Felix42

FM, thanks for your encouragement re testing. You're right - you never know! 

I agree with Patterdale that you'd be best to check with your GP if you don't want to go to your clinic. You don't want to risk your health and I'm sure they wouldn't refuse to treat you again (should you need it!  ). 

Take lots of care of yourself & pick up that phone to set your mind at rest. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Felix I will try again tomorrow, just sat down on my sofa a little hard and had me yelping with a sharp pain down there  so I know something is def wrong  as sofa is quite squishy & soft. If I go to my GP he will prob just send me to the clinic as he won't know much, so I guess I just *have* to call them - I just don't want them thinking I am a paranoid whimp!

Will update you tomorrow, when I have been brave and called them.

Sweet dreams
Love FMx


----------



## Felix42

Hope all goes well tomorrow FM. Better safe than sorry. Maybe they can do an external scan or something. 

 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Well girls, all seems to be over for me this cycle as AF is starting. Have booked bloodtest tomorrow to be certain but pretty sure its just a normal AF. If so, I'm planning to go straight back for my frostie.  Feel pretty sad but just got to get on with it really. 

Wishing my fellow 2ww-ers lots of  !

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Felix I'm so sorry....I know only too well how awful it is when AF starts before you even get to test day....

But it's great that you have your frostie to go back for

Thinking of you
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Felix - so so sorry hun


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Suitcase. It is a blow but not entirely unexpected - though I did keep hoping. 

Hope that you are doing ok. Been thinking about you a lot & sending you lots of  still. 

Re your thoughts on anon vs id release, it is a hugely difficult one isn't it? I'm starting to wonder what I'd do now if my one frostie doesn't defrost. Do I go for donor embryo or wait til Feb/March for reprofit donor eggs with my saved sperm. Its a lot to get your head around isn't it? Afterall how much are we giving our children by allowing them to search out their donors at age 18. How useful is that really? Its not like adoption where there's been a sort of a relationship then a parting. A sperm donor is hardly going to want a massive extended family in 18 years time?! One meeting to ask question & meet the donor is going to do what exactly for the child? Oh well, there's so much to think about isn't there. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks LadyL. Maybe I'll be in Brno at the same time as you? 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, so sorry that AF has started   . 

Thinking of you.......  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix honey, am so sorry to hear of your news        
You take care x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi everyone
Sorry I'm not a very good poster. I don't have internet at home and feel guilty doing this at work (just sneaking it in between other things). But I just wanted to say that it is great to feel the level of caring from this group.

I've had BFNs on tests since Saturday. No AF yet because of the Cyclogeest - but the clinic have said I can stop that now - it's clear it's not worked this time. Only hoping it won't be too bad a period - with all the drugs, it might well be heavier...   

It's a shame... I'd really hoped that having three eggs would make it happen. To think that I'd worried about multiples... ah well... At least I know I did everything I could (puregon, acupuncture, cyclogeest, two days off work after the IUI to relax...). As one of you so rightly said, it's a numbers game and I've only played a couple of times so far...

I'm going for IVF next time at MFS instead of LWC. In some ways it feels daunting - but on the other hand, I've done the injections, scans and cyclogeest this time, so at least I'm familiar with that! One step at a time, eh?

 It was a real relief to get back in the swimming pool yesterday. I haven't been sleeping well and I'm sure lack of exercise is part of it. And stopping the Cyclogeest is a relief too (though if I'd been pregnant, I really wouldn't have cared that I'd have to carry on taking it to wk 12 - even though I was sooo bloated). 

I'm sure I'll be calling on your collective wisdom when I get nearer to the IVF! My appointment to discuss the treatment is next Wednesday. The counsellor from MFS has mentioned the "IVF companion CD from Natal Hypnotherapy. It's £16 with £2.21 postage and packaging on top - do you have any thoughts on that? Have any of you tried it and found it useful? Or are there other ones you'd recommend. I tried one for IUI and it was more about infertility and kept mentioning the role of men and I felt I had to block stuff out rather than let it wash over me. 

Felix - sorry to hear you've got AF. Thinking of you...     

Full-Moon - I hope you're feeling better soon and the clinic can provide some reassurance.  

Winky - sorry to hear you've had a rough time with AF and cold and everything - there must be a pressure with being self-employed too. I hope you can find some downtime to have the rest that it sounds like your body's wanting.  

Apologies for such a long message. 
OneStep


----------



## Elpida

Felix


----------



## Betty-Boo

OneStep
Sorry to hear your news... you take care x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Here it is 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


----------



## dottiep

One Step - have posted on the other thread too - so sorry it wasn;t to be this month - I do believe more & more that this is a numbers game.  If you want any info on IVF then do ask - I remember when I was contemplating moving on from IUI to IVF, it felt such a monumental step - but it isn't really!  Good luck with your planning  

Felix - so sorry hun.  It's not over until it's over!!   

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Onestep, so sorry it was not to be. I wish you lots of  for the IVF. The odds are much higher and that's got to be a good thing. You'll find lots of great info and reassurance from the girls on here.  again for the BFN. It can't help but hurt can it?

Thanks for the messages everyone. I'll update you re bloods tomorrow and won't stop taking the meds til I test again on OTD even though the fat lady is just starting to practice her arias just now.... 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

OneStep, have posted on the other thread, but again, i'm sorry that you got a bfn this time   . Good luck moving onto IVF  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix sorry to hear this  

You too onestep  

xx


----------



## kylecat

Just catching up on the threads - was so sorry to read that things haven't worked out this time Felix. Will you go back to brno asap?  

Onestep - sorry to hear that your IUI has failed - I remember when my third one had failed - I was so upset. I think going for IVF sounds like a good decision - it will increase your chances substantially, 

Thinking of you both  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix & Onestep,

So sorry to hear that it hasn't worked this cycle.  Hope you both get going again soon.

thinking of you
  

xx


----------



## some1

Felix and OneStep - so sorry to hear your news    

Some1

xx


----------



## princess-mimi

felix and onesteps    i'm so sorry it has'nt worked out for you both this cycle  



x x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Felix and onestep I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, take care     

Well for me I am approaching week 2 of the 2WW!! I have had a couple of twinges like AF is coming but I know from past experience that doesn't necessarily mean it is all over so I will try and stay  

My ovaries have finally stopped complaining and after 3 solid days on the sofa I can now move without holding my abdomin   I just hope the pain was worth it and I get a BFP next week    Quite terrified really of either outcome  

I fly to the UK on Saturday for long weekend and shopping trip so will post as soon as I can  

Hugs to all
Love FM XXX


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM - Take care and be safe x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Glad to hear the pain has stopped - wishing you lots of good luck Full Moon - I hope the 2nd week goes well 
  

OneStep


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Many thanks for your good wishes, I'm still getting the odd twinge but so far so good and no bleeding   Trying to remain PMA but not too much I don't want to get my hopes up too high and then be devistated if it is bad news - I have always found it incredibly difficult to get the right balance   I guess this time next week the wait will be finally over!?!

I go away tomorrow so will post when I get back mid next week  

Big hugs to all 
love FMXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Hope you get a good break FM. Sounds like you deserve one after these last few weeks! 

 for a positive result. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

I am sorry I have not posted much over the last couple of days.

Onestep and Felix - I am so sorry that the dreaded AF has arrived.  I know you have both put in so much effort in trying to get it to work this time that you must be very disappointed.     

Onestep - I see you are moving onto IVF. Good luck.  You are now well used to all the drugs so hopefully it will not take much to make the switch.

Felix - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and the frostie.  Can you go back straight away or do you have  to leave it for a month in between.

FM - I am glad things have settled down for you.  Good luck with the last few days of the wait.

Sima xxx


----------



## winky77

Heck.....not been on the threads for a few days  so just catching up. 

Felix.....so sorry it wasn't to be this time but glad you have a plan to move forward asap. Shame we won't be in Brno together!   

OneStep....sorry didn't work out for you either.  You're upping your odds with IVF so fingers crossed for the next steps   

Fm....hope last few days of madness are more plain sailing than that 1st week! 

  to everyone else....I am off round to friends to watch Strictly and Xfactor this evening.....bonus of cuddles with her 9 month old (who she had a few weeks before turning 42.....oldies rock!)

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

I just thought I would get this thread up and running again since I am now officially on my 2w w.  I am not sure if I here by myself so it could be a lonely few days.  Anyway I have the day off work and then back to the treadmill tomorrow.  It's a shame - I've had a nice few days off,

Full Moon - are you still on your hols?

Have a good day.  

Sima x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, hope the 2ww flies by for you and you get a BFP      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Sima, wishing you a smooth, non- 2ww and a fantastic BFP at the end of it. 

FM, hope you're doing ok?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Sima

Lots and lots of luck for your 2ww.  

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck to all those on the 2WW. am a bit behind so trying to catch up!
R x


----------



## lulumead

Hi FM hope the last couple of days are going by fast, fingers crossed for a positive on Friday.

Hope you're doing ok too Sima, is anyone else on here?  Rose will be soon


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Big apologies for not posting for ages but I have been away trying to distract myself from the 2WW as going mad with anticipation!!!! Anyway I have a confession to make I tested yesterday and it was a BFN   but then tested this morning and got a BFP!!!!   OMG I can't believe it!!!! Within 10 seconds of peeing on that that stick I had a fient positive line which just grew in colour with every minute that passed. I called the clinic and have booked a HCG blood test tomorrow to be doubly sure. My last pregancy ended at 6 weeks lets hope this one sticks     

I know I am 1 day early for testing but does that really matter?!?  I really hope its good news tomorrow, after my m/c I never thought I would be lucky enough to get pg again especially so soon. Trying hard not to get my hopes up but it is impossible not to!!!!

Good luck for all the other 2WW ladies - Great big hugs    

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

FM, fantastic news.  Try to enjoy & relax with it. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Full Moon !!  Fantastic news    

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

That's great news full moon!!!  Congratulations.  Best of luck for hcg tomorrow.     

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats FM and take care x x 
Good luck to all those on the 2WW
R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Congratulations Full Moon!! Good luck with the hcg test tomorrow. Wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months  

Sima, hope you are doing ok on your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Many Congrats Fullmoon


----------



## Sima

FM - that is excellent news.  I am so pleased for you.  Let's hope this is the sign of things to come.  Best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## winky77

Congrats Full Moon!!!!!  Good luck for blood test!!


----------



## lulumead

great news FM - I look forward to hearing more positive news with the blood test  

hope everyone else is ok.
x


----------



## Chowy

Well done Full Moon, we are really going to need a more children friendly venue for our meet ups soon, we will be mums with babies not single women trying for babies.  Out go the nice resturants    In come the Wacky Warehouse  

Hope blood test went wel today

Chowy


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thankyou so much for all your well wishes I am all welled up   Well I did another pee stick test this morning which still showed a   I had my HCG blood test today and that has come back at a good positive at 178 - the clinic seem happy and will retest again next Thursday to confirm rising levels. I am still in shock and just can't stop looking at the pee sticks just to make sure that I am not hallucinating    My first scan will be in 3 weeks time so I just   that this one sticks and I do get that far & further    It maybe even twins     as had two follies!!! How exciting!!!

I really hope my   rubs off onto others and spurs you all on  - miracles do happen

Love and hugs to all    

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

Hi FM, 

Congrats on your BFP
Annaleah x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!

Full Moon - don't think we've 'spoken' before! but just wanted to say many many congratulations to you - that's great news. Make sure you take it easy over the next few days.  

Sima and Rose - good luck girls - not long to go now sima!    

Very pleased to read about your ET on the other thread Rose - an 8 and a 9 cell is great. That's exactly what I had transfered on the day of my ET!

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Fantastic news FM!

Congrats Rose on your embies - that's great!

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news FM...and welcome to the 2ww rose.

Sima - hope you're doing ok....lets hope the good news continues.

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, congrats on joining the 2ww, hope it flies by for you and you get a BFP    

Sima, hope you're doing ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

All is going well with me.  I am trying not to think about being PUPO but it is very difficult.  Yesterday was a good day because I decided I would not look at any websites about early pregnancy signs and just focus on work and stuff.  It seemed to do the trick for me.

I am keeping busy watching some nice programmes and yesterday I was out for a meal with some nice friends.

The soreness I have been feeling after the EC has now gone away.  It took a full week to go.  I am getting used to taking the progesterone suppositories and I am feeling really bloated - so bloated that it is hard to find things to fit down there.  The docs told me my OTD test date is 10 Nov.  It seems like a long way away but I have not had the urge to do an early test yet.  I am off to Manchester to see my dad this weekend.  He was discharged out of hospital yesterday but he is likely to stay up there for another week before coming back to London.  At least focusing on him can take my mind off some of this madness.

Have a good weekend all.

Sima x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Sima

Try to keep sane honey....difficult I know  

Hope your Dad is feeling a bit better - enjoy some quality time with him.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - just catching up on all the threads. Congrats on being PUPO.  Best of luck hun.  Hope this is your time  

Dx


----------



## winky77

ROSE ......wishing you every bit of luck in the world on your 2WW.....


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Rose and anyone else who's just about to embark on the 2WW madness!
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Sima and Rose, just wanted to send your way lots of sticky 
               
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Sending lots of    and sticky vibes to our 2wwers


Roo x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Many thanks for all your congrats   Good luck to Rose and Sima I have everything crossed for you and keep   

Take care sending lots of sticky vibes too        

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose and Sima, sending you loads of   and  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Hi All

Thanks for all of the sticky vibes.  I like them so please keep them coming.  

I am fine but I can see why they call it the 2w madness.  OMG doesn't it drag.  Unfortunately, work is really quiet for me at the mo so I have quite a bit of time on my hands to sit and think.  I almost had a melt down with all the waiting today but luckily sense prevailed and I returned to calmness.  My bloated tummy has gone down quite a bit and my boobs are not so big and sore.  I am not sure what it all means but I am trying to read too much into anything.  I went and bought myself some pee sticks yesterday since I realised I didn't have any in the house.  Here's hoping I can keep them safely locked away until D day.   

I'm just back from Quantum of Solace....mmm I'm not too sure about that one.

Rose - I hope you are still keeping well.  

Felix - it won't be long until you are back on the board.

Have a good evening.

Sima x


----------



## dottiep

Sima

                   



FOR A               

DOTTIE
XX


----------



## lulumead

hope you're all doing ok on here

lots of love
xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Sima

Lots of luck for your test date coming up ... Ill be going on to the 2ww then - hope you will be on next stage up..

Hope youre managing the stress of 2ww.

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## Sima

Thanks ladies for the good wishes.  I particularly liked Dottie's artistic design.

Not long to go now but I SO WANNA TEST - IT'S DRIVING ME MAD  .  I haven't done so yet because I have heard it is not great to test early and get a negative.  My EC was two weeks tomorrow and ET two weeks on Sunday.  I think I will test on Saturday morning and will see what happens.  This is my first 2ww and so I didn't know what to expect.  Funny you spend the first week monitoring every sign which is crazy because you are recovering from minor surgery and being dosed up with all sorts of drugs and the second week is much the same except you are also checking for signs for  .

Ho hum.  I'll watch East Enders since that will take my mind off it all for a while.

Sima x


----------



## kylecat

Just a quick message to wish Sima and Rose lots and lots of luck on their 2ww!    

I know exactly how hard it is to stay calm and sane at times but not too long to go now girls, 

Thinking of you both  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Mifi

Rose & Sima, hang on in there, thinking of you both       

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you both lots of   Good on you not testing early Sima. I can never resist. Its certainly real madness isn't it?
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck - and hang on in there


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, sending you bucket loads full of   for the last few days of your 2ww    

Rose, hope you're managing to stay sane      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Rose

Hang in there.  I know how it is to be busy at work.  Until recently my job used to be mad busy and I worked really long hours and it really got me down after a while.  It's not easy so do try to find some time for yourself (I know it is easier said than done).  You have done so well to get to today without having a meltdown so try to stay focused.  I am sending you some    for the second week of your wait.  

All is well with me.  I had lots to do today so I have been reasonably distracted.  Rumours at work that redundancies are on the way in the next couple of weeks.  Great!   Things are so quiet it really isn't a surprise. 

Sima x


----------



## dottiep

Ladies ...... try to keep sane! Whilst work can be a good distraction don't let it take over your life (say I slightly hypocritically!!).  Sending you both    for your last few days.
Sima - when do you plan to test

dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose   Hope you manage to find some 'you' time over the weekend to relax a little  

Sima, well done for keeping away from the peesticks!!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you're doing ok Rose & Sima? Sounds like you're both going through it in different ways.     Wishing you both lovely BFPs to take your minds off it!     

Well, I'm now PUPO.  A hatching blast who thawed yesterday and all is well. So excited & feeling positive just now but its not even a day into the 2ww madness 

Taking it easy this pm and having dinner with Maya & Misti later. Life is good! 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Felix...look forward to seeing you on the 2WW. Fingers crossed this is the one.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Felix


----------



## Mifi

Thats great news Felix, congrats on being PUPO   I really hope your 2WW isn't too traumatic    take it easy.

Hugs to Misti too   

Sima so nearly there hunny I am    for you

Rose hang on in there too    I have everything crossed 

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Felix42

Thanks so much for the good luck messages everyone. It makes it feel more real!

Thinking of you LOTS as test day approaches Sima.     

Wishing you lots of    too Rose. Not long now!

My test date is 20th November - thanks Lou.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose. Hope you feel better soon. 
Sounds like you've got a lot on your plate. ^cuddle^

Sima, hope you're ok hun?   and   for you too. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

hope everyone is ok on here.

take it easy rose, sounds like you need some rest.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great news! Hope that the 2ww flies by and you get your BFP!   that this is the one for you  

Sima, sending you loads of   for test day  

Rose, I do hope that you are feeling better soon  . The washing up and other housework will wait for you, so take it easy  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Hello All

I tested yesterday morning and got a  .  Then to compound it all   turned up an hour later.  I guess that means it is all over for me.  It's a real shame.  I stopped taking the cyclogest suppositories today.  I am not sure if I have to wait until my official test date before stopping taking the cyclogest but I figured this morning what's the point - I might as well save them until next time.

Felix - well done on being PUPO.  I hope you enjoyed your meal with the girls yesterday evening.  Hope this little one sticks for you. 

Rose - I hope you get over your cold quickly.  Not long for you to go.  I have a good feeling about you so lots of   .  Don't get bogged down with too much house work.

I am going to make an appointment with the cons in the next few days to see what they have learnt from this cycle.  I would appreciate any advise you could give me on getting ready for my next go which I hope to do in Jan/Feb.  I am upset that this one did not work but it was always going to be a long shot that it worked for me first time.  Anyway, my lovely best friend has invited me round for Sunday lunch so I will head off now and will pop back on later.

Bye 

Sima


----------



## kylecat

Sima - was so sorry to read about your negative result this morning. Glad to read that you are planning your next cycle already - hopefully they'll be able to tailor things to your needs a bit better next time.  

Rose - hope you are OK and holding up during these last few difficult days. Do you have a day in mind when you would like to test? I hope that your nasty bug goes soon too. 

Felix - delighted to hear that your ET went well and you are back on the 2ww again. I have my fingers crossed for you!    

Hi to anyone else on the 2ww that I have missed

Love and best wishes
Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Sima honey I'm so sorry to read your news. Rose has given you some good advice - do check out the list of useful questions. Sending you big    .  Let your friend pamper you today.  Good to get next dates in the diary so you have a focus. xxx

Felix -      to you until 20th xxx

Rose - you poor thing.  Chill out on the sofa and take time out of work if you feel rough tomorrow.  You need to focus on your embie(s) and keep your strength up.  Hope you feel better soon.xx


----------



## Felix42

Sima, so sorry to hear you have had a BFN. I can understand that you want to stop meds immediately but my doctors have always said take meds til HCG just in case. 
Not give you false hope but I have heard of a lady getting a negative on a pee stick & a bleed the morning she then got a positive HCG. 

Lots of love & hugs to all, Felix xx
Ps in the tea room with Maya & Misti - lovely!


----------



## Damelottie

I'm so so sorry Sima.   

Rose - hope you feel better soon. These are horibble bugs going round at the moment. Lots of TLC and chill out hun xxx


----------



## Roo67

Sima -   , so sorry to hear your news, take some time and be good to yourself.

Rose - sorry that you are feeling poorly at them moment, forget about the washing up and look after yourself.

Felix - welcome back to the lovely 2ww  

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima -  
Sorry things didn't work out for you this time...

Rose - good luck for test day and hope you feel better soon (there's definitely something going round - I've been unable to sleep for 3 nights due to terrible sore throat/cough...)

Felix - welcome to 2WW, hope it doesn't drive you too crazy  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sima so sorry to hear about your negative result  take care. 

Rose hope that you are feeling better, hopefully implantation set it off!
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you this time  . Good that you have your next tx planned so you have got something to focus on. Hope you had a nice dinner with a huge glass of wine at your friends. Take care of yourself  

Rose, hope you have taken a little time out today and are feeling a little better this evening  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

really sorry to hear not this time Sima...take care.
xx


----------



## Sima

Thank you for your support.  I will check out the negative cycle board tomorrow.


----------



## Annaleah

Sima - big  . Take care
Annaleahxx


----------



## Roo67

Rose -  was good to chat to you last night too.

I hope and   that all is ok with you.   

roo x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Sima

Sorry to hear this time didnt work for you   

Be gentle with yourself for the next while and you will then be able to refocus your energy.

Love
Maya


----------



## Roo67

Crampy pains are not necesarily a bad thing, can be progesterone or pregnancy signs as well as AF.
Hope you feel a bit better soon

  
 
roo x


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of positive vibes Rose.

big hugs
xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi Rose, just read your post and wanted to say please try not to worry re the cramping - it is very very common during the early stages of pregnancy. The night before my HPT I had the most awful AF cramps, they were much worse than normal. In the morning, I got a positive on the HPT and was extremely shocked at this result as I was pretty certain that it was all over, 

Good Luck, will be thinking of you  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Rose

I have everything crossed for you ... take it easy and  i  that you get good news..


maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sending you lots of   and   that everything is okay. Take it easy, thinking of you  .

It was good to chat to you lovely ladies last night  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Rose,     So sorry that you're going through this worry when you're also feeling ill.   

 that the cramping & light bleed is a good sign and not AF as you fear. Not over til the HCG confirms.      for a BFP!!

Sima, hope you are doing ok hun. My heart goes out to you. Have you tried another test today now its official test date?

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Rose - easier said than done I know but try not to worry.  Brown blood is old blood so could well be implantation...keeping everything crossed for you.

Sima - how are you hun??

Felix -   


Dxx


----------



## Sima

Rose - I am so sorry to hear that you are having a bad day today.  Did you manage to rest up a bit?  As the girls say it is not over until it's over so hang in there and we will all send positive vibes that your embies stick.      .  I read many stories on the main 2WW thread of cramping and spotting leading to a BFP so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

It was nice chatting with some of you last night.  Sorry I did not stay long but I had a bit of a headache so went straight to bed.  I still have a bit of a headache today so I am wondering if it is the after effects of coming off the cyclogest.

I have a follow up appt with the cons on Thursday.  I was surprised I got it through to quickly.  I have an idea of some of the questions I want to ask and I did take a look at the link Rose sent through yesterday.  I think then  I will take time to take stock.  I didn't realise that the treatment would be all consuming.  

Felix - how are you doing?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose, so sorry to hear your news.  Take it easy, maybe give yourself some time out, to heal and take stock.  I know your mum means well, this journey takes over our lives!! 
    
R x x x


----------



## lulumead

really sorry Rose.  sending you  

and roll on New Year so you can go again.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, really sorry  . Thinking of you, take care.......

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Rose, so sorry that it wasn't your turn this time around   , take some time for yourself and gather strength for the new year.

My mum is exactly the same - means well but doesn't really understand what is driving us to keep going, she wants me join single clubs etc etc and forget about ttc, if only it were that easy eh !

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, so so sorry to hear your news.     That is really tough about your mum too. Its difficult enough without having to deal with people being over protective. 
You just need them to give support, not worry about you. 

This will happen. Here's to the lucky 3rd (free!) time. 

Sima, hope you're doing ok hun?   

    to my fellow 2ww-ers - Misti, Joe & now Maya too. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ohh - I'm so so sorry Rose. Don't give up - the freebie'll be the one


----------



## Sima

Rose - I am so sorry.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose so sorry it wasn't your turn this time, and that your mum wasn't being support, however well meaning. I don't tell my mother so don't have the comments.
Be kind to yourself, do you have a plan b?
L x


----------



## dottiep

Dear Rose

So very sorry to read your news & hope against hope for you that your result may change by friday    
It's hard isn't it with friends and family - we want to include people that we love in our dreams but they can never really undersand us completely.  Hope you can get some hugs.    Good that you can plan for the new year & that it's free  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - how are you holding up honey??

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Not that well, thanks for asking Dottie. Did first test of this cycle - negative naturally.  

Love & hugs to all Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - testing already is plain silly - stay away from the pee sticks!!
I know how horribly hard it is, I really feel for you - try to find lots of things to keep you busy and distracted....hard as that is
Sending you a big  

Rose - I'm SO sorry it didn't work for you this time round, and that your mum was insensitive. I guess she's just worried for you and how hard this is for you, and trying to help - even though of course suggesting you just give up and get on with life isn't helpful. My mum has learnt not to even talk about it unless I bring it up, and she's very careful about what she says but I know (because my sisters tell me!) that she's really worried about how much pressure this puts on me, and she's really upset that I'm so sad and having such a difficult time. So although it's really hurtful to get these insensitive comments, I'm sure your mum is really just worried about you and wants you to be happy....
3rd time lucky for you I hope...and a bonus that you don't have to pay next time...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi Rose and Sima

Sorry to hear your news, look after yourselves and think positive for the next round.

Fingers crossed

Chowy


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Am now joining this thread - as of yesterday... spent entire day resting in hotel...making most of being able to pamper myself as im back at work next week and all hell is going to break out there... .

Am sorry things havent worked for you Rose ... your mum seems to be trying to show concern ... you can tweak the motherly concern bit _when_ you become a mother yourself,..

Felix ... take all those pee sicks you have stocked up and give them away!!!

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## Roo67

Welcome to the 2ww Maya - enjoy the R & R whilst you can.

Felix   step away from those pee sticks - I know how difficult it is but it really doesn't help just make you more  

Misti and Joe hope you are doing ok

roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Ok I'll hold off til Sunday before testing again. I'd just love to know if I am pregnant before I go to my 2 day promotion assessment centre ordeal. It would just help to have something else to focus on. 

Maya, welcome to the thread.   for a BFP for you (and Joe & Misti). 

Rose & Sima, hope you're doing a bit better.     

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending loads of   and   to Felix, Misti, Joe and Maya! 
Hope you are all doing ok - Felix, step away from the peesticks  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Rose - so sorry to hear of your negative result - I think that each time it happens it gets just that little bit harder.   I am so pleased to hear that you have your 3rd cycle planned. Please take good care of yourself over the next few days.

Felix - sorry to hear that the 2ww is getting stressful - it really is a horrible time which sends you totally mad!

Good luck to all the other 2ww's - Misti, Maya and Joe. Good luck ladies!    

Love 
kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- 8 days before OTD!!!  you need to give the little thing a chance!!
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Rose, sorry to hear your news so far but still another day until OTD. 

Felix...tsk...need I say anything? Hang in there.

Good luck everyone else on the dreaded 2ww    

Muddy


----------



## Sima

Oh Rose - I am so sorry it is all over for you.  It is heartbreaking when AF turns up and you know that it is all finally over.  I am glad you can find some kind of escape in work but I hope you will have some time for yourself over the weekend so that you can relax and let go.   

I went for my follow consultation today.  The doc was reasonably positive and it was good to get all of those questions out in the open.  

Felix, Maya and the other 2ww ladies.  I hope you are doing well.     


Sima xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose

I'm so sorry...take care of yourself.

big  

Hope everyone else doing ok.

xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Sima and Rose - Its hard to know what to say to help you feel better.  Sadly it doesnt always work out no  matter how good everything looks, no matter how much we want it to and despite all we do to help and support our bodies during the waiting game. 

I increasingly believe a lot in the numbers game and increasing the probabilities with each treatment.  I personally know of a couple of women who have had long and difficult journeys to conceive and their perseverance has amazed me.  For the moment take each day as it comes...allow your friends/family to pamper you and look to practical things like eating well and sleeping/resting to help you to feel better.  Restoring your energy levels can only be good no matter what course you take next.

Take care of yourselves
Love
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose       Take care x x x


----------



## dottiep

Rose     

I feel for you honey.  Look after yourself this weekend & look forward to jan - 3rd time lucky.

Felix -       ........... a whole force full of them!  You'll just mess your head up testing at this point.  Keeping everything crossed

Good luck to Maya, Misti & Joe too    

Dottie
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, so sorry it hasn't worked for you   . Good that you have got work as a distraction, but don't forget to have some 'you' time over the weekend. Take care, thinking of you  


Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Hope my fellow 2ww-ers Maya, Misti & Joe are doing ok? 
I'm struggling a bit today. 

Have had some spotting & AF type aches lower back. Trying to keep positive but its difficult. I know my pee stick addiction hasn't helped and thanks for the ticking off everyone  that I am. 

Love to all, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Felix

Try and stay positive.     It ain't over until the fat lady sings.  Only five days til the OTD so hang in there.  It's a lovely day today so try and get out there and make the most of it.  At least it will take your mind off the pee stick. 

Best of luck 

Sima xx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - hang on in there.  There are loads of ladies on here who have had a bleed and gone on to have a bfp.  Don't lose heart.  Sending you   and  

Big hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## Maya7

Felix - please take it easy this weekend.  Your symptoms arent necessarily a bad thing...could be implantation (?).  Stay away from the sticks though as they wont help you ... you can always txt or PM me whenever you like  

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## winky77

oooo Felix you are naughty !!     It was great to see you on thursday....but was very tempted to confiscate your bag when you went to the loo just in case there were any peestiks lurking in there!!!! 

Rose....I hope you are finding some distracting things to do this weekend, I've been thinking of you lots. 

Good luck to the other 2wwers ....should be joining you soon xxx

Winky


----------



## Maya7

Hi winky

So have you sorted out your flights and accommodation yet - or waiting for AF? November seems to be a busy month for singly FFs in CZ.

All the best
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, hang on in there  . Sending you loads of  . Fingers crossed that everything is ok

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

sending positive vibes to all the 2WW-ers

xx


----------



## eddysu

Hi All,

Can I join you?  I just had a frozen embryo transfer this morning.  3 embies - 8 cell, 6 cell and 5 cell all grade 2, day 3.  All seemed to go well.  I was hoping to take them to blast and have the transfer on Monday but as I only had 5 embies the embryologist thought it best to have these 3 transferred today.  Test date is 29/11.  

Hope to hear some good success stories here to keep us all going!

Eddy


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Eddy - Welcome to the 2ww madness ... I'm 4 days into it and relatively chilled out due to the progesterone and a chill-out download given to me by Felix (dont worry Felix, I know its only on lend! ) and the fact that I had time off work... 

Not looking forward to getting back to work as I know there is lots of stress waiting for me there ... think I may keep earphones in permanently at work...    Will have late sart on Monday at least to ease me back as my car is not fixed yet and courtesy car will be late arriving.  Sadly the car was not written off as I hoped ..

Hope Felix, misty and Joe are all keeping sane?

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## dottiep

How are you all doing ladies?
Madness kicked in yet??

Felix - hope the bleed stopped.  Thinking of you & sending   

Love
dottie
x


----------



## Lesley08

Thinking of you all tonight its sheer hell so sending you loads of         

Good luck and        

Lesley xx


----------



## winky77

Hello 2WWers...how is eveyone doing?  Sending lots of      .  Felix are you resisting the peestiks these last couple of days?! 

lol...Winky


----------



## eddysu

I was wondering how its going for everyone as well since its so quiet! How are you doing Felix, Joe, Maya and Mistimop?  Hope you are hanging in there and distracting yourselves.

I'm doing ok I think.  I took the day off work yesterday but went back today which at least kept me busy.  I have a cold - mostly in the sinuses actually.  And I've had a little bit of blood today which I'm trying not to read too much into.  Seems a bit early for implantation bleeding (I'm only 3 days post transfer) and definitely early for AF.  Maybe its as a result of the transfer itself.  I'm on gestone and also clexane.  Maybe the clexane is making my blood too thin...

I just wish I could go to sleep tonight and wake up on the 29th! 

Good luck to all!  

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Eddysu, that bleeding sounds like it could be a positive sign to me.    for a great result for you!

How are my other fellow 2ww-ers doing? Maya, Misti and Joe? Keeping everything crossed for you.  Hope you are hanging in there.  Not too long now....  

Well I've not tested for the last few days - way too much going on with my assessment centre. Full on days - presentations, interviews, meetings and dealing with customers.  We were getting everything thrown us at once.  Excellent distraction but I certainly wouldn't recommend it.  Soooooooooo pleased to get home though and I'm sure I'll sleep well tonight.  We started work today at 8.20 and I didn't get home til 9.30 plus full on all day.  I'm so relieved.  Fun too to be juggling (and it felt like it!) taking my utrogestan and estrofem 4 times a day vaginally amongst all the tests today!  I was so certain I'd drop or lose them.   Bleeding seems to have quietened down again now but I'm far from hopeful of a positive test on Thursday.  One consolation though, if it is negative I will be downing the first chilled white I see!

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx

PS just popping on to catch up on news on the other threads now but probably won't catch up properly now til tomorrow night.  Hope everyone is well.  I was telling my mum tonight about all my lovely friends on this site and she was so pleased for us all.  It really is such a special place with such lovely supportive people and as I said to her, we don't constantly talk about fertility


----------



## dottiep

Felix - I've still got everything crossed for you honey    

Dx


----------



## lulumead

really hoping its good news Felix...sending positive vibes and lots of  .

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending loads of   and   to all on the 2ww. Hope you are all managing to keep sane!

Felix,   that it is good news tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow Felix there is a good distraction and working yourself to death- I hope and pray it is your turn this time!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Any news Felix? Am thinking of you...not sure if I will have access in Manila (not as up to speed with mobile technology as Hong Kong) but will try to check back again soon. Have everything crossed for you. Love Suitcase x


----------



## Chowy

Felix

      

That you have good news today.  

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix      
Thinking of you x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, got everything crossed that it is good news for you today      

Hope all our other 2ww ladies are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - am worried no news is not good news??  Hope you're ok.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks for the good luck messages and sorry for delay in posting.  It's been a hectic day at work interspersed by negative test result as suspected.  Going to keep taking the tablets and have blood test tomorrow for absolute certainty, but pretty definite now I think.  Feeling ok and positive for another try asap - probably around March/April time when I last asked Stepan (thinking of Plan b). 

Having a very quiet night in tonight after the migraine from hell and sicking up blood (!) yesterday.  Mind you, one good thing I found out today after going to the doctors to check about the blood (all very reassuring):  there is a walk in doctor's lab that does pregnancy blood tests on Wimpole Street for just £32.  You just need a referral letter from your doctor to walk in and get it done.  PM me if anyone wants the details.  

Love and hugs to all and lots and lots of   for Maya, Misti, Joe and Eddysu!  We need more 2ww graduates!! 
Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Oh Felix - I am so sorry. I really wanted this one to work for you.     
I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.  Be strong. If it is not to be this year then I have a feeling that 2009 is going to be a great year for all of us.    

Sima


----------



## eddysu

Felix - sorry to hear your news.  At least now you can actually take something for the migrane!  Glad to hear you are already positively thinking about the next steps.

Me, I have a nasty cold and am more tempted to take cold tablets than pee on a stick right now and that's really saying something!

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix  so sorry to hear of your negative result- I really hoped that this would be your time. I am pleased that you are still feeling positive and have a plan b.

Take care and I hope the migraine goes
L x


----------



## winky77

Oh Felix...am so sorry it wasn't to be this time. I know you anticipated a negative but it is still tough to deal with I know.  You are of course being your usual strong, brave, positive self...just make sure you give yourself some me-time in the next few days. I know you've had a hectic week with work too and the migraine sounds horrendous!  Sending you big    

Sima....love the pic of your cats.....but had to look at it very closely as at first glance it looked like they were doing a bit more than cuddling up!!!  Small laptop screen didn't help!   

To all other 2WWers ....     look forward to joining you next week! 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

so sorry Felix, and migraine sounds horrendous too...hope you can get some rest and feel better.  Good to hear you are already planning for next stage and being positive and I'm sure 2009 is going to be your year. 

sending you lots of  

rest up
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Felix       . So so sorry - I was hoping to come back to some great news from you  

I got back this evening.
Had one embryo transplanted today. It wasn't without its dramas. My confirmation 'e' mail hasn't arrived at Reprofit so they wern't expecting me  . OMG - they had to defost the embryos. That took about an hour, and then I had a quick ET with no real consultation or chat involved  . Never mind tho - the ET went well and I flew straight back - via the hospital pharamacy to pick up some more drugs  

OTD is 3rd December.
Love LL x


----------



## Maya7

Felix - can only send you   for now... sorry you didnt get the result you deserve _this time_ Please take care xxx

Misti - I've sent you a separate message too. Take care and be good to yourself for next while until you are feeling better.  

LL welcome to the madness ... I thought you were about to join the 2ww but thought you might be keeping low profile. Loads of  to you starting out this time. It doesnt really matter that they werent quite ready for you - it seems you were ready to go and thats the important bit!! Take it easy for the next while.

I've been counting to 10 a lot at work ... trying not to stress the small stuff!!

Take care everyone
Love
Maya


----------



## Sima

Oh - Winky - you made me laugh.     It took me so long to get that photo on the site I would hate to take it down now.  I do see what you mean though.  I don't have many pics of the 2 of them together.

Good luck with the lodger hunt.


----------



## lulumead

good luck for the 2WW ladylotties...great news

hope everyone else is doing ok...feels like its quite busy on here for the next couple of weeks. 

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix so sorry to hear your news, take care    

All the best to all those on the 2WW
Take care x


----------



## kylecat

Felix, so sorry to read your news, it's just so unfair. Good luck with the next steps, I know you'll get there.    

Lottie - didn't realise you've already been to Brno and now come home! Glad all went OK, wishing you lots and lots of luck on your 2ww!    

Good luck to all our other 2ww's too!

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

Lots of    and    to all on the dreaded 2ww.


Sorry that it wasn't to be agian for you this time Felix   

Roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, I am so sorry to hear your news . I was really   that this time it would work for you  

LL, welcome to the 2ww   and  

Sending   and   to all our other 2ww'ers too

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Oh Felix hun I'm so, so sorry.  I know you thought the worst but I was hoping for you that things would change.  I hope you're ok.  I'm around this weekend if you fancy a coffee/glass of wine

LadyL - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Glad all went ok in the end.

Maya/Eddy/Joe - hope you're holding up ok?

dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

A heartfelt thank you to you all for your lovely messages. It certainly helps to know everyone was routing for me. Still a BFN I'm afraid and cost double what I was quoted to add insult to injury. Definitely sticking with Birth Company for my BFP news next time 

I'm on the train now to visit my parents, otherwise I'd have jumped at the drink invite Dottie! Another time before you're PUPO maybe?

Wishing my fellow 2ww-ers, Maya, Joe, Eddysu & Emma heaps of sticky   

So sorry to read your news Misti.  next time is the one. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Felix - I am so sorry that you did not get the news you had been praying for.  Have a nice time with your parents.

Sima xx


----------



## lulumead

hello...my first visit to the 2WW, although clinic officially say 16 days before testing which would be 8 December, but my cycle will start on the 5 Dec, so i'd test then if it doesn't show up! and 2WW is 6Dec, so test sometime between 5 - 8 Dec!!!

thanks for helping me get this far....all i have in my head at the moment is the opening credits to LOOK WHO'S TALKING where you see the wrigglies racing about and chatting!!!

Slightly weird thinking there are 30 million strangers sperm swimming about in there  

xxx


----------



## dottiep

Welcome to the 2WW thread Lulu - I know what you mean about thinking about the millions of stranger's wrigglies wriggling around inside you!!  
Relax this weekend if you can.

Take care
Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

just made my flatmate carry the shopping basket... hee hee...

x


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, welcome to the 2ww. Relax &  for a positive result. 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome L  

Well I've no idea whats going on in my head this time  . I appear to have gone into complete denial and actually keep forgetting!! Can you believe it? I really do. That must be a psychological thing. It's all too surreal for me to get my head round actually. I keep thinking 'is there actually an emby in there'?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma I really hope and pray that you have good news on the 3rd 
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh me too JJ1. I just don't really believe it somehow  . Its been too long thinking and trying now. Ho Hum xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh - thank you so much


----------



## lulumead

and here's so        


to help!!
xx


----------



## Chowy

LadyLottie, you made me laugh when you said that you keep on forgetting about your embryo.  I am sorry to say but it gets no better, I often look down at my bump and think 'oh my god yes im pregnant'.  It is a very weird though as I have wanted this for so long  and still cant believe that it is now happening.  I dont think it will sink in until the baby is here to be honest.

Good luck to all of you on the dreaded 2WW.

Chowy


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

Just popping on to let you know I got a   ... Its early yet as I still have a day to OTD but 3 p-sticks couldnt all be wrong could they?   am tooo excited to keep it in any longer ... I know there may be a danger of chemical pg but will confirm with blood test asap.

Thanks for all the   it has been a huge source of support...fingers crossed for next couple of days though.

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## Chowy

Oh Maya well done you.

I am sure one day will be fine, just take extra special care of yourself and that beautiful bundle you have growing inside you.  Im so happy for you.

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maya I am delighted for you on your  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Maya - that's brilliant news - now sit back and take care of you and little bean x x x


----------



## lulumead

yippeeeeeee...fantastic news Maya, have a relaxing day.

congratulations.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Maya, that's fantastic news   Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Yeah Maya!
                              Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Fantastic news Maya!   Hope it helps to bring us all luck!  Did you have any symptoms?

Welcome Lulu.  This will feel like the longest 2 weeks of your life but having Fertility Friends is a lifesaver.  

LadyLottie, congrats on being PUPO.  That must be quite a good feeling to be able to forget about it for a while.  Let's hope this is your turn and then you can be like Chowy and forget that you are pregnant!

I think I'm completely losing it (in more way than one!).  I have until Saturday for OTD but I've been getting more and more bleeding so I don't think I'll be getting any good news on test day.  Last time when I took gestone it completely kept any bleeding away so not sure why this is happening now.  I have a few niggles down below which is unlike me because I never (touch wood) get any cramping.  

I need to find something to take my mind off this whole process!  And not just during the 2WW...  Its so easy to start feeling sorry for yourself so thanks for letting me share - rant over.  

Deep breaths and positive thoughts from now on.         

Eddy


----------



## Damelottie

*MAYA*​
     ​


----------



## dottiep

Eddy


----------



## Sima

Maya - well done.  Fingers crossed that the blood tests come back positive as well.  Relax and enjoy being preggers at last.   

Eddy - all the best for the next few days.  Here's hoping the bleeding stops.


----------



## lulumead

lots of   eddy...hope bleeding stops soon.

so far so good for me! cleaned the house and that's about it. feel calmer about the whole thing than I have before actually starting...and busy at work for the next two weeks so fingers crossed it will fly by and to be honest I'm assuming its not going to work. 1st time would be very very lucky.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Eddy, so hope the bleeding stops.     
Misti, hope you're doing ok hun? Hope you've been treating yourself well. 
Lulu & Joe, keeping everything crossed for you. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Plus   to LadyL! You flew so low under the radar, I keep forgetting you're on the 2ww!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!

Maya - just read your news - many congratulations, so very very pleased for you!  

Good Luck to all the other 2ww's. There seems to be quite a few of you so I am sure there will be a few more BFP's.    

Love and Luck
kylecat xxx


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*annaleah* - DFET -  

*lulumead* - DIUI - testing 28/1/09

*cem* - DIVF - testing 2/2/09

*Full Moon* - DIUI - testing 3/2/09

*hopehopehope* - DIUI - testing 3/2/09

              ​
   ​


----------



## dottiep

I'm first


----------



## dottiep

Eddy.......best of luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## muddypaws

Maya     fantastic news.

Felix and misti, so sorry it didn't work out for you this time  

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

I am already bored of waiting!  wish you could just have a look inside to see if one of them actually munched an egg or not!!!

it is very surreal in that it feels like nothing has happened. good job I'm busy over the next two weeks!

xx


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, I know that feeling.  Being busy certainly helps!
Love and hugs to all the 2ww, Joe, Lulu, LadyL & Eddysu,     Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddysu, hope the bleeding has stopped now  

Lulu, good that you have got a busy 2wks ahead, hope it flies by for you 

Sending all our 2ww ladies loads of        and
      
Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu   . I know what you mean

I had a reflexology/reiki session this evening. Was blooming lovely. My womb is jumping with energy apparently


----------



## eddysu

LadyLottie - reflexology is my favourite thing!  Do you have someone that specialises in fertility?  I've been afraid to go to the Chinese place I go to while I'm having treatment since I'm not sure whether they would understand what's happening.

Well, I'm still getting some bleeding but I finally called the clinic this morning and immediately felt better for talking to the nurse.  She spoke to the doctor and called me back to put me on 2 cyclogest in addition to the gestone and suggested I come in for a blood test on Friday.  

Yippee!  This still might actually be happening.  Guess it helps that they've taken me seriously and not just written me off like I have myself   There's still hope! 

Eddy


----------



## Damelottie

Oh flipping heck - just lost my reply to you grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Damelottie

Just got half price clearblue digital preg tests in Tesco


----------



## dottiep

Now, now LadyL....jsut because you got them cheap....   

Eddy - keeping fingers crossed....... not long now,

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

. NO, I'm like JJ1 I'm afraid. I like to hang onto the hope as long as possible.


----------



## dottiep

Keeping everthing crossed for you Em  

Dx


----------



## winky77

EddySu.....wishing you lots of luck for testing 2moro


----------



## eddysu

I have to confess that I tested early this morning and got a    Still have the blood test tomorrow but pretty sure it will confirm that result. 

Problem is, today is Thanksgiving (hence the turkeys below!) and I'm having friends round for turkey so do I have a glass of wine or not?  That's the problem with testing early!  If I hadn't I probably would have quite happily abstained.  But now the temptation!  

Good luck to LadyLottie and Lulu.  Hope you are holding up ok.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddy really hope that you had a good thanksgiving dinner (with or without vino) really hope that on OTD you get a different result
L x


----------



## Felix42

Eddysu, really hope things turn around for you on OTD. 
Love and hugs to all you 2ww-ers! Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Eddy

Hope your blood test results show a turnaround for you  

Lulu & Em - how are you doing ladies

Will be joining you very shortly..... up early as couldn't sleep....must go pack!

Love to all

Dottie
xx


----------



## eddysu

Hi all, clinic just called to confirm the negative.  Even thought its not unexpected its still not nice.  I'm trying to look on the bright side eg. no more gestone injections and I can have a glass (bottle?) of wine tonight but its not cheering me up.  I'll send an email off to Reprofit this weekend to see about one more go using my own eggs which will maybe make me feel better.

Hope it all goes well this weekend Dottie.

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

really sorry to hear that EddySu...hope you get to enjoy a nice glass of wine, although not much consolation.    

Good luck Dottie...look forward to being on the 2WW with you.

All ok my end...like nothing has happened really, been working like a maniac so have been nice and busy but as a result am very tired. Only a week to go...but I am pretty much convinced it won't work 1st time so not expecting anything else.

How you doing LL?
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddysu, really sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time  

Lulu and Em, sending you loads of   and  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

All OK here thanx guys  . Nothing to report. Quite tired but the prog always does that - and my prog muffin top tummy is flipping awful. 

Lulu  . Not expecting much here either


----------



## Sima

Eddy - sorry to hear your news    Take care of yourself


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you  .

Yes, I'm still here. Nothing much to report here. Very very tempted to have a bath. I sooooooooooooooo want one. (JJ1  )

Lulu - when do you test lovely? xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There are so many single ladies on 2ww at the moment after the girls trip to Reprofit this week- friends are going to New York but for Xmas shopping not expecting to come back pregnant!!  a different slant on a winter breaK 

LL I think that you are the next to test are you doing it on OTD or hanging on longer!
Wishing you all loads of luck


----------



## Damelottie

He said the 3rd or 4th. I've got a work meeting the afternoon of the 3rd, but off all day on the 4th so I might wait.
Having said that I just want to find out so I can bathe, hoover, and put the rubbish out


----------



## winky77

Hey Lottie and Lulu...I hope you're bearing up.  Eddy - glad that you are starting to plan ahead...your ICSI result last time was amazing! 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

thanks for all the lovely support...haven't had much time to post this week but have been reading.

Hope you're doing ok Lady Lots...after my freak out before going to the clinic, I have been very calm this week - just been so busy but haven't really taken it very easy, so I hope that hasn't affected anything.

Not long to go for you LL, fingers crossed      ...we need another BFP soon.

I'm trying to stay philosophical as basically I can't change the result so waiting a few more days won't matter.  One of my friends asked if I was tempted to test early and I thought about it...I'd like to test the day the day you have IUI !! That would be good!  

Everything is happening as it usually does in my cycle re:temp, up to normal high temp...feel like there might be a bit more mucus than usual (sorry! tmi!)...so I'm pretty sure it hasn't work. AF should arrive Friday so I'm planning to wait until then to test...and might wait to Saturday morning, as if it hasn't arrived I'll be pretty sure anyway.

Whose on here now from the abroadies?? sending you all lots of love.

xx


----------



## dottiep

Eddy - so sorry about your bfn although glad to see you have plans in place....   

Lottie - best of luck for test day hun....... not long now  

Lulu - sending you    too


Well I'm back here again.............test day 11th - Lou please add me - tks

Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

there was me trying to be all cool on the 2WW and then they had a special offer on tests in superdrug....so i just did a test which was obviously negative...I've learnt my lesson now   and am staying away from them until friday or saturday.

feel free to   me!!!

at least the test was only a couple of quid!!!!!

hope everyone else on here is doing ok...am glad I'm not working at home any other time this week - its too easy for your mind to wander.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooower Missis  . How many days are you?


----------



## lulumead

I'm only 9 days post ovulation...but AF should arrive friday so I figured the early response one might work...pushing it a bit as its still 5 days before.

how you holding out?

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best to those on the 2ww and those just about to start.
Take care
R x x


----------



## dottiep

Superdrug did you say??.......


----------



## lulumead

yep - buy one get on free on clearplan early response...but maybe nearly a week was a bit too early to test...oops

off to yoga now...hope its not too strenuous!

x


----------



## dottiep

Lulu                                                    


A whole force of them!!


----------



## Damelottie

The digital ones were half price in Tesco too.

I'm bl))dy fed up today. I'm just sick of it all. I know AF is lurking and its the prog holding it at bay.
I'm usually OK until the last few days.
I might test tomorrow just to get it flaming over and done with. 
Sometimes I wish I could just give all this up and get over it and accept childlessness. 

Ooops - sorry. Moment of bleakness  

Financially, I'm pretty stuffed too now. God knows how I'd afford anymore


----------



## dottiep

Oh LL - It is so very hard at times but try to stay  
I'm sending you loads of positive vibes and keeping all bits of me crossed.

Love
Dottie
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

LL - sneding lots of       and   that this time is yours.  
I can't even being to image what it must feel like as not quite there yet.  I can only offer my support.
You take care x x x


----------



## Roo67

Lulu -     , stay away from those pee sticks its far too early and just messes with your head  

Dottie - same to you too   

LL - the last couple of days are just awful aren't they - try to stay positive hun  for a positive result for you when ever you test. I know what you mean I sometimes just think that I am going through the motions but just can't quite find it in me to give up just yet and accept childlessness.   

Roo xx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs lady lots                       

I know..I know..no more testing for me...
xx


----------



## Sima

Lulu, Lady L and Dottie - Good luck on the 2ww.  Don't let the wait get you down.  It's great to see so many ladies making it to this stage at the same time cos you can all give each other support.  Remember     and I am sending in the          So no more early testing girls.



Sima xxx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm going to get slapped legs from our mod but  r

Its all b0llox isn't it really??
And Santa Claus can bugger off too


----------



## Damelottie

and PMA - that can bugger off


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL hang in their hun it is so normal to have these 2ww madness feelings
L x


----------



## muddypaws

I shouldn't be laughing but L's picture did make me giggle   .

I do really feel for you all...it's a right  the 2ww. I never thought it would ever come right for me and I felt resentful of everything...still do at the moment but that's not about ttc but work and other stuff! People don't realise just how painful this journey is and I wish we could just make it right for us all...  

As for Santa   ...well, this year I am trying to be less bah humbug mostly because it means two weeks leave from the hell that used to be called my career - yay! 

Anyway, lots of love and   to everyone....wish I could make it better but I lost my superhero status some time ago; think it was also when I lost control of my capacity to not say what I think.

Muddy x


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck Ladylottie and Lulu for your testing in the next day or two - I am really hoping girls that this is the one for you both!   

Ladylottie - don't worry about going slightly mad - I think it happens to all of us in the last day or two. We all know how you feel, take care of yourself and let us know how it goes

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

LL     hang on in there  

Lulu, hope you aren't going too   over the last few days of your 2ww  
Sending all our lovely ladies on the 2ww loads of       and  .  
 for some BFPs over the next few days  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## going it alone

LL - Best of luck hun.

Lulu - step away from the pee sticks!! 

Saying that I had no symptoms at all and tested a day early, not wanting to prolong the agony. 

Thinking of you all

Sam x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing LadyL, Lulu and Dottie heaps of      for your  2ww !

Thinking of you!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Errr OMG - Its worked!!!!

Can you believe I actually phoned Stepan yesterday to book again for January   

It came straight up 'pregnant 2-3 weeks'.       

Stunned! Totally stunned!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

LadyL - so so so happy for you honey!
That's brilliant news!
Now go and rest up as much as you can and look after yourself and baby bean x x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you Mini  .

Still somewhat stunned. Wow - Reprofit really is


----------



## Betty-Boo

I must admit, I found them to be fantastic - raised lots of questions regarding my own treamtent in the UK - might be another quick trip after Christmas!!

Am so so happy for you x x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

OMG...lady lots....that is so so so so so fantastic....really great news. How lovely. Take it easy. lots of love.

xxxxxx

PS: I'm definitely feeling like AF might be on its way...more later in the week...xx


----------



## Maya7

LL

Congratulations and all the very best for the next 9 months!!!  Hope you have a stress free and healthy pregnancy.

Maya  

Ps. I would suggest you move quickly on the progesterone supports so that you are not without supplies.  Your GP may be willing to write a prescription or have Reprofit send you supplies.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ladylottie, I am over the moon for you hun.  Congratulations & lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Lady Lottie - what amazing news to come home and read! I am absolutely over the moon for you - you are such a supportive and lovely member of these boards and I am so pleased for you!  

Please make sure that you take things nice and easy - you have a good excuse now!  

Lulu - lots of luck for testing later this week  

Love 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Lulumead

Its hard to get through the last days of the 2ww - with Af-like symptoms that may or may not mean anything...Sending you loads of   and hope you get the result you are aiming for.

Take care
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

LadyLottie, that's fantastic news  . I am so pleased for you. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy   .

Lulu, wishing you loads of luck for the last few days of your 2ww  

Dottie, hope you are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

LadyLottie - well done you.  What a nice surprise for you.   - you must be on cloud now.    

Sima xx


----------



## going it alone

Ladylottie - Brilliant news. Here's to the next nine months (and then all the fun really begins) Well done.

Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Em I am so thrilled and delighted to see your  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
[fly]
            [/fly]

L x


----------



## Roo67

I know I said it earlier in my text but many many
 I'm so pleased for you.

Suzie sends her congrats too.

roo x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ahhhhhh Ladylottie love your new ticker


----------



## winky77

WOW  LadyLottie .......most fabulous news and big big congrats to you !!!!!             


Here's hoping the Reprofit   can work for the rest of us too!!!!  

Can I be added to the list please!   - 2 Grade 1 Compact Morulas (new word for me!!!) transferred yesterday morning - think my test date is 15th.   I am waiting to hear if there's any blast frosties from the other 4 that are still developing! ...find out tomorrow.   Very different position than my wobbly sunday when looked like there was only 3 fertilised?!?!?   When I had my scan and met Stepan last week he was really encouraging me to transfer 3 if I got them but Marek decided yesterday that they were such good quality it would be too high risk for triplets!!       

Marek warned about avoiding stress but today I've had to deal with the fact that i picked up a virus on my laptop whilst out in Brno....after connecting to an unsecured wireless network.....apparently I've been 'hacked and trashed' !!! Have posted about it on Reprofit thread as warning to others. NIGHTMARE!!  Luckily I have an IT guru who helps me and my laptop is now with him performing delicate surgery - should get most of outlook (emails and calendar) back but have lost photos ...and all sorts! 

right I'll shut up cost is stressing me again!   Lulu good look for you as the next tester!!!

..Winky


----------



## eddysu

Well done LadyLottie!  That's such encouraging news for the rest of us  

Hang in there LuLu.  

How's it going Dottie?

Glad to hear you are back safe and sound Winky.  Shame about the virus though.

  to all!

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Just read your lovely news LadyL!!  Fantastic news!!  

     

Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Great to see you on here too Winky.   

Fingers firmly crossed for you Lulu.  Not long at all now    

Dottie, hope you're doing ok?   this is the one!!!

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Great emby news Winky          

THANK YOU so much for all my amazing messages and support. Quite overwelmed I can tell you   . Well, here's everything crossed that it all goes smoothly. Thank you


----------



## lulumead

welcome to the 2WW winky....embies sound good...rest up if you can!

Dottie: how you doing?

LL: lovely to see your new countdown ticker  

I'm pretty convinced mine hasn't work, definite signs that AF on its way. Feel fine about it...I was kind of taking the 1st one as a bit of en experiment and at least now I know that i can do it and get my head around it emotionally...so feeling pretty calm...I'm sure if I get to 5/6 goes without a result I will feel very differently but it was the 1st go and the odds are pretty much against it happening. At least it means that I can have a sneaky vodka at the weekend as I have an ex coming round for a date!  
I'm definitely going to go straight onto round 2...I figure 3 rounds and then reassess.  I'll let you know for definite at the weekend.

lots of love to everyone else on here.  fingers crossed I'll be back on here in two weeks anyway 
xx


----------



## Damelottie

lulumead said:


> I have an ex coming round for a date!


   . We'll def need all those details


----------



## lulumead

ooh yes I can share in great detail!  He is younger than me, just been traveling so he's coming round to see me his pics and for some 'fun'!!!! his words....

something to put a smile on my face anyway!


----------



## muddypaws

LL, what fabulous news.. ! So pleased for you..

           

Muddy x


----------



## dottiep

LadyL - not been able to post for a couple of days.........CONGRATULATIONS  HONEY!!
And there you were being all baa - humbug!  You can blame it on your hormones now!
You must be over the moon 

         

Look after yourself and your little one

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## going it alone

LL - That's the second time in two days that you've made me cry - yesterday for your BFP and today after seeing your ticker.

Best of luck Lulu. Let's hope you get lucky in more ways than one!!!

Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Sorry Sam  . If its any help I've cried rather a lot too - everytime I see a congrats message. And today a huge box arrived. When I opened it a balloon flew out, and there was some amazing flowers - from one of the sparkle girls. So that set me off again   

Thanks Muddy and Dottie   

Lulu     . FANTASTIC. A nice bit of fun eh


----------



## lulumead

I shall definitely be on the vodka tomorrow. And straight into round 2...feeling pretty ok about it, trying to think positively that as my period and ovulation are predictable that should be a good sign and its just a matter of time!

How you doing Dottie & Winky?
xx


----------



## wizard

Hello folks can I join?  I was inseminated Wednesday so the torturous 2ww has only just begun.  Sigh.  Congrats LadyLottie and sorry for the BFNs.  Good luck to the rest x


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - sorry you didn't get your BFP for xmas.     Enjoy your vodka and your date  

Wizard - welcome to the 2WW. Stay strong & positive!!

Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck wizard on your 2WW...sending you lots of     .

and lots to Winky and Dottie too...      

and thanks for messages...roll on round 2!
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry that it was a BFN for you this time  . Good that you are positive and ready for round 2!     
Winky and Dottie hope you are doing okay and the madness hasn't kicked in yet      

Wizard, welcome and good luck for your 2ww      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

So sorry to hear it was a negative for you Lulu, however, glad that you are making plans for attempt number 2. The first go is strange - I didn't expect it to work and when it didn't I felt upset as I think I was still harbouring just a tiny bit of hope that I'd be lucky first time.  

Wizard - good luck with your 2ww and welcome!  

Dottie and Winky - I was so pleased to hear all had gone well for both of you out in Brno. It sounds quite a hive of activity out there!   I really am hoping girls that this is the one for both of you.     

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Loads of    to winky, dottie and now wizard ... 

Sorry things didnt work for you this time Lulu - seems you have some distraction planned tho   Enjoy that!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Maya x


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh sorry Lulu - I hoped you had got it wrong   

Good luck Wizard


----------



## winky77

Oh Lulu I am so sorry you weren't first time lucky     Sounds like you are taking it in your stride tho. 

Dottie and Wizard, my 2WW buddies !!  I hope you are keeping sane.  I don't find this first bit too bad.....I kind of like being in blissful ignorance! ....

Wishing us all the best Christmas pressie ever of a BFP !! 

...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu sorry to hear your news - enjoy the vodka and date!!

Winky, Dottie and Wizard, thinking of you all on your 2WW      
Take care
x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulumead I am so sorry to hear of your result- really hope you enjoyed the vodka!! and ready to put plan b in
L x


----------



## lulumead

I did enjoy the vodka and the date!   although I didn't enjoy the headache this morning  

Hope 2WW-er's are doing ok...am looking forward to popping back on here in 2 weeks time.

thanks as always for messages and support.
xx


----------



## going it alone

Get your timing right next time and you could save a lot of money! Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Sima

Lulu - sorry it didn't work for you this time.  Good luck for the next go.


----------



## winky77

was wondering about symptoms?!?!?  Is bawling my eyes out at .....


...getting my laptop back and finding that he'd managed to retrieve my photos...

...and Diana getting evicted off  x factor on the live show and again twice today when watching the repeats, 

....and again at Austin leaving Strictly....

A SYMPTOM !?!??!?!?     




..


----------



## dottiep

I burst into tears when I walked passed a heavily pregnant lady in Homebase today when I went to get a Xmas tree...  
Just blame it all on the hormones Winky!  The next few days are going to be a struggle.

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Dottie and Winky

Best of luck with keeping sane over the next few days... Remember to drink plenty of water (for no other reason than to restock the tear ducts!!  )



Love
Maya


----------



## Roo67

Dottie and Winky - hang on in there girls,   

I've been in tears most of the day too - must be coming out in sympathy for you both  

Lots of love and babydust 

roo xx


----------



## dottiep

for all of us!


Dx


----------



## winky77

...and when I switched my xmas tree lights on....    

and now Dottie's hugging smileys have set me off again.....    


...I normally only cry when my cats die ?!?!??!  Bloody hormone drugs!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh winky, Roo and dottie - it is the hormones and the time of year, it is good to cry too let it out .

Hopefully next Xmas it will be all very different for us on the thread!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo know exactly what you mean there - have been hormonal all week!!!!  In tears about all sorts! Diane Vickers, Miracle on 34th St... etc etc... 
Think am having some sort of phantom 2WW!!!!
Dottie, Winky, think of you both - hey - a good cry does us good    
Take care R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky and Dottie, hang on in there! Sending you loads of  ,   and  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky & Dottie   &  

Roo & Mini


----------



## Damelottie

Def the time of year makes it harder


----------



## dottiep

Well....I seriously never thought I'd be posting this, but.............did a sneaky test yesterday and again today.................................  for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!  I was sooooo convinced it hadn't worked!  Lottie - I think you're right - NMA is the new PMA!

This is the best Xmas present ever.  I'm just scared that it will be a false positive or something......... OTD not until thursday so have booked bloods for then.  

A very shocked but over the moon Dottie.

Thank you to you all for your wishes 


xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Wow, just logged on as can't be bothered to get up for work yet and I am over the moon that I did!!!  

Dottie - to say I am pleased for you is a total understatement! Congratulations, you did it!!!!  

I had my suspicions when you said you'd been having odd pains etc. 

I remember meeting you back in jan in London when many of us started on this journey and thinking what a lovely lovely girl. You'll be an amazing mum - here's to the next 8 months!  

Love and best wishes

Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Kylecat - what a lovely thing to say.  You made me cry! (In a good way!)

Dxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

DOTTIE!!!!!!  I'm so so happy for you - that is just brillaint news -             
     
    
So so exciting!!!  You so will make a fab mum.  I did have a feeling about this one - everything about the transfer was perfect.

Take care R x x x


----------



## Roo67

Oh Dottie - 

I'm so happy for you.

roo xx


----------



## winky77

Mummy Dottie.....just had to post on here too!!!  As you know...I am over the moon for you    .....how exciting......please promise that you'll introduce me as 'Auntie Di -who was in the next room with her legs in the air whilst you were being put in mummy's tummy!!!'   

oh gawd I so want a BFP too......am officially now going insane with waiting        !!  Has just kicked in these last 24 hours! 

Just had a business coaching session this morning but it's so hard to talk about future plans when I don't know where I'll be at with the baby-making side of things.  I did tell the coach that I was trying for a family so needed to keep things flexible......but what I really wanted to say is that I want to win the lottery, give up the business and surround myself with babies...own, adopted....whatever!  Puppies, and kittens too.....ahhhh! ...and then maybe fall in love and marry the vet?!?! 

.....that would have really scared him....even more than when I yelped when I stood up due to a crusty progesterone moment   .....does anyone else find it leaks out and then sticks everything together so that sudden movement is akin to an impromtu waxing ?!?!?  TMI I know !!! 

Dottie..can just imagine you now trying to look all serene and knowing at work....when you probably want to be dancing around with flags and bells on !!!  I'm for flags and bells any day !!! 

Katie.....20 weeks....flippin heck...that seems to be going fast ?!?!  Do you have a big scan this week?!?  Can't help but think I would have also been half way through too if first IVF had worked!!  I think I'd be panicking that I've not sorted out my life enough!  I keep thinking I'll have 9 months to get everything in order....business, property development project....mmmmm?!?!  

Hugs to you Dottie and Keep praying for me girls ...Winky  xxxxx


----------



## lulumead

Yippeeeeeee Dottie...fab news.
xxxx


----------



## Maya7

Oh Dottie!!!  Am absolutely delighted for you!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## Damelottie

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

      I am just THRILLED Dottie      

You see - a good dose of NMA    

MANY CONGRATS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations Dottie! Wonderful news, I'm really happy for you xx


----------



## muddypaws

Dottie, I am so excited and pleased for you that I can't even think of something really clever and brilliant to say!

OMG 
[fly]              [/fly]
I'm now crying ......you'll get used to this too...! I'm so ecstatic for you....fabulous fabulous fabulous!!!!

Muddy xxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie,   that is fantastic news! I am so pleased for you - you so deserve it    . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

Winky, you're next           


Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Well done Dottie. Congratulations on the     .  You must be so happy.  Fingers crossed for Thursday but I am sure you don't need it.  Enjoy the moment.


----------



## lulumead

winkie, wizard and misti...hope you're all doing ok.

Dottie hope you're enjoying your good news. 

so lovely to finish the year with some positives on here.
xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all.

Thank you so so much for all your lovely comments. I really wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for all of you and your words of encouragement and support.    (Just re-read that & it sounds like an oscar acceptance speech  )
Am still in shock and worried - have booked hcg for thursday and gp for friday.  Will see if she will prescribe meds otherwise will ask Stepan to send.


Winky - you next hun.  Sending you   

Dxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow Dottie, only just saw your news!  So, so pleased for you.  What a wonderful Christmas present and so deserved after the year you've had! 
                

Lots of   for you now Winky!

Love and hugs a tearfully happy Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie I just read your news and am delighted for you well done, wishing you a helathy and happy pregnancy

LL what is NMA vs PMA?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - negative (N) vs positive  (P) mental attitude


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh make sense  L x


----------



## Annaleah

Dottie...big congrats. Will be thinking of you with your bloods tomorrow   Looking forward to meeting on Sat.
Annaleahxx


----------



## kylecat

Just a message to say that I'm thinking of you Winky and hoping and wishing that this is the one for you!    

See you on Saturday!

Love 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

hope you're holding out ok winky...saturday should be a good distraction!

xxx


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone.....I am fine when busy but if any headspace I then get


----------



## winky77

Flippin   this morning....  Feeling sad but strong and making plans to go to Czech again...hopefully last week in Jan with Mini and Suity!!  Would have been great to have had a good result as a perfect end to fun weekend (was great to see everyone yesterday!).  Am still at hotel with MiniM......she is on strict instructions not to hug me as am holding it together so far and that might set me off!  Thought I would be in bits but I've got that same feeling again that I had after IVF BFN 1 - steely determination kicked in!!  

Off to Spitalfields market now for some Xmas shopping..... fly back home tonight.  

Catch up later....

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh winky I am so sorry- there are still a few days left! don't give up hope yet.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - still a few days to go so don't completely give up hope (I know I hated it when people said that to me! But there have been incidences of people getting a BFN a few days before test day, which becomes BFP on the day....)
At the same time, great that you are already looking forwards...and of course it would be lovely if you were in Brno same time as me!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, am so sorry that you got a negative this morning. Really do hope that it changes in the next couple of days      

Good that you have a days shopping planned to try and distract yourself, and that you have plans going forward. Glad you had a good day yesterday and hope you have a safe flight home  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Winky   . I'm not giving up tho until you've tested on OTD


----------



## kylecat

Winky, really sorry to read that you got a negative result on your test this morning - as I said yesterday I was keeping all my fingers crossed for you.  

However as Suity says, stranger things have happened on official test day so I am still hoping that the result changes for you.    

Thinking of you

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Hi Winky - I'm sorry to hear your news.  Please do not give up hope yet - there are still a few days until the OTD.    

Sima


----------



## madmisti

Winky - so sorry hun   . Don't want to raise your hopes but, as others have said, there is always at least some hope until OTD - I know someone who did a HPT and got a BFN on morning of HCG blood test - which was a BFP! So, don't stop the meds! If it is to be a BFN though, good that you have a plan for what to do next - find that really helps me.

Take care - hope you had/have a good journey home
Love
Misti xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - as I said in my text I am gutted for you.  I sooooo wanted this to be the one for you.  I hope you hear back from Stepan soon.  Hugs   

Dottie
xx


----------



## some1

Just wanted to send some   to Winky, Wizard and Misti for your 2wws.  Winky - hoping that your BFN turns into a BFP 

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - think I said it all to you today - yes would like to have given you a hug - but totally understand where you're coming from - can't get away from a virutal one though!        
You take care and hope S gets back to you soon about Jan x x


----------



## lulumead

sending lots of hugs Winky...hope the result changes or that time flies until your next go!
xx


----------



## Felix42

Winky, just wanted to say again so very sorry it's a BFN today. 
So hope it turns to a positive.   
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone, 

Thanks for all the positive wishes about it turning into a BFP but afraid that is not going to happen.  Period now starting and today is 15 days after eggs were fertilised so it is only really the same as test 14 days after an IUI. ....In fact I don't really know why IVF is usually a couple more days wait!?!?! 

Well I was pretty fine all day and had a fun time shopping at Spitalfields with Mini but when we parted for our respective flights at Stansted it all kind of hit me.  I just about held it together on the plane and until I got into my car at the airport !!! Don't recommend crying   and driving on a motorway.... !!  Managed to pull myself together long enough to walk in the house.  Mum and Dad have come up for a few days and as soon as I told them I was in floods again.    Oh well better out than in!  

Stepan has already got back to me with a treatment plan for another go.....bless him!  I'll be heading out there a few days after Copenhagen......clearly going to have to take some work with me this time and try and still earn some money whilst there! 

..Winky


----------



## muddypaws

Winky so sorry it wasn't to be this time. Don't lose hope. I was on my second IVF and second ET when it worked for me. It's so frustrating when all results seem good and you can't see a reason for it not working...I did get quite down about it but at my last attempt before a third IVF I had one little hanger on. Lots of positive vibes for the next one.  

Muddy xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Winky

Sorry things havent worked as you'd hoped   (actually, as we'd all hoped)  Keep up with the meds and retest on otd to be sure.

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Winky I am so so so sorry


----------



## Maya7

Winky

Am so very sorry - I didnt see your earlier post.  

Please allow yourself some extra TLC for the next while..    
Love
Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky, sorry to read it was bfn this time


----------



## kylecat

Hi winky - was really sorry to read that it's a definate negative, I was still holding out some hope for you. I think you've been so brave and I am really glad to hear that you are planning your next course of treatment. Glad that you've got your mum and dad with you, take care Winky  

Thinking of you
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky    , glad that your mom and dad are there for you.

Take care
Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Winky honey - you are in my thoughts.  Take time to be good to yourself over xmas and i'll be here rooting for you early in 2009
 

Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

winky.
xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone...you are all so sweet   

Is mixed blessing going through this whilst mum & dad are staying....good that I am not on my own and getting morose ....but my family is a bit dysfunctional when it comes to handling emotions      Dad just couldnt handle me crying and told me to stop! And then when I said it was completely normal to cry when upset he got the huff about 'never being able to say the right thing' and then sulked and just turned the TV up whilst Mum chatted to me!!     At least I didn't have them trying to convince me that i should give up on it cos it's upsetting me so much !!! 

Anyway I am focussing on going back to Brno again, and I am so so glad I booked to go away at Christmas and do something different than the norm!.......now I don't need to take things easy I will be skiing my socks off (in an attempt to burn of the calories as have set self a target to lose a stone in 6 weeks! ) and indulging in at least a little Apres ski for the 3 days in Austria !  
..Winky


----------



## some1

Winky - so sorry to read your news   am so impressed with the way you seem to pick yourself up and start thinking positive - hope you have a wonderful time burning calories on your ski holiday!

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misit - hope you're ok and not quite gone mad yet
All the best
mini x


----------



## lulumead

Wizard have you tested yet?  Did i miss it?

Misti - hope you are doing ok...I'll be on here tomorrow...anyone else going to be sharing my wait?
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending Wizard and Misti loads of  . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Good luck Misti and Wizard  for powitive results

  

Roo x


----------



## madmisti

Sorry girls - BFN for me  . Am sad and frustrated, but i knew the chances of IUI working were slim. So, probably moving on to OE IVF in Jan or Feb, at Reprofit still.

Wizard - hope youhave better news 

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## kylecat

So sorry to hear that it's a BFN mistimop - glad you've got a plan B sorted for early next year. 

Take care  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Misti - I am sorry to hear your news  .  Good luck with the planning for your next tcc.


----------



## winky77

Oh Misti......I am so sorry.....I was hoping you could get a Xmas positive.  Good that you have next steps plans ...Perhaps we will overlap in Brno now?   

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

big hugs misti, sorry it didn't work this time. but 2009 will be your year   

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misit - so sorry that it didn't work for you this time.      
Take care, stay strong
minix x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti    sorry that it was a BFN for you this time.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

misti - hope you're doing ok and getting lots of TLC.

I'm on here again...OTD 2 Jan...Lou would you mind putting on the list...hope someone is coming to join me soon.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Lulu! Not sure you'll get any takers to join you now....Christmas gets in the way for most of us I think...
Hope you get the start to the New Year that you're hoping for  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Good Luck Lulu !  Probably the best 2 weeks of the year for distractions to take your mind of the wait !!!!  

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

Misti honey - so sorry for your bfn   
Hope you can relax over xmas ready to go again in the new year. Take care


Lulu - hope your 2ww flies by with a great result for 2009 for you.  

Dottie
xx


----------



## eddysu

Mistimop - so sorry to hear your news.  You sounded so philosophical about the whole thing last Saturday.  It's only natural that you would feel sad.  Glad you have a plan though.

Good luck Lulumead.

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone...fingers crossed that I can start a run of BFP's.

going to be weird being on here on my own  
xx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for all your kind thoughts ladies - very much appreciated

Good luck Lulu   

Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Lulu - best of luck for next 2 weeks - you should have plenty of distractions over xmas..

Misti - be kind to yourself over the next few weeks, and focus on your steps forward.

Take care
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by and   that you get a BFP for the new year!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - thinking of you and wish you all the luck in the world.
Take care mini x


----------



## lulumead

crikey...its weird being on here on your own...the 2WW thread always seems so busy.  At least its a busy two weeks so hopefully will fly by  

xx


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - sorry you're feeling lonely there on your own!
As you say a busy time of year so hopefully will go quickly -shame you can't have a little tipple over the festive period though - oh, neither can I!!  Think will take up wine sniffing.. 

Sending you   

Dx


----------



## Roo67

What do you mean 'take up' wine sniffing - thought you started that last saturday .  

Lulu -hope the 2ww flies by for you

r xx


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - don't be lonely    We are all on 2WW with you in spirit, and will all be awaiting the result   

Hopefully it wil lgo quicker with Xmas etc  

Take care
Love
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Misti, so sorry hun. 
Hope you're doing ok?    that 2009 is the year for you. 

Lulu,   for a lovely New Year present for you! 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

already a week in    AF due Thursday - new years day, so i guess I'll know by then!  Not long to go, need to keep busy, have just come back from parents so am left to my own devices for a few days as not at work.  
Hopefully if I'm on here in Jan there will be some company    sounds like there is lots of action coming up in January for the abroadies.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Take care lulu wishing you all the success in the world.      
Take care mini x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Lulu

Hope you dont get to celebrate New Years with a drink!!   I really hope you have the positive start to the year that you are looking for.  

Take care
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, everything crossed for a very positive start to 2009 for you!
Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sending you loads of   and   that you get your BFP for the new year  . Hope the last few days fly by!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wishing you lots of luck for otd l x


----------



## Sima

Lulu - not long for you now. I hope your 2ww is going well for you and you have not driven yourself loopy yet.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for Thursday.  What a great way to start the new year if you got a positive result.  All the best for the last 3 days.


----------



## some1

Lulu - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for test day    

Some1
xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone...its very boring waiting.  Last time I knew it hadn't worked, had all the classic AF signs as usual...not got that this time, but equally not convinced that that means anything.  What's the earliest DPO that anyone on here has tested and got a positive result?  am tempted to test early just so I know for NYE...am 12 DPO today...still too early?

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu, lots of luck hun for test day    

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sending you loads of   and   for your last couple of days waiting

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck Lulu - thinking of you and hoping you get good news.    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Hello Lulu - hope you are holding out okay.  I tested on day 11 and got a BFN, was absolutely certain cycle had failed, but when I tested again on OTD (day 14) I got the biggest surprise ever.  I would say hold out until your test day, but I tested early on every cycle!

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone, but I think it will be BFN, spotting as i normally do day 27 ready for AF on day 28!

fingers crossed will be 3rd time lucky!
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu still have everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, fingers crossed here for you as well.  A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, got my fingers crossed for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

lulu - so hope you are wrong about AF and this is just early pregnancy spotting. Everything crossed for you hun  

Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

so sorry to you hear that you have bleeding lulu
Lx


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, thinking of you and hoping it turns into a BFP.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Footsteps

Lulu - Sending you lots of            

Footsteps x


----------



## Maya7

Lulu - lots of     and  

Maya


----------



## lulumead

thanks for all your positive thoughts, but sorry to say I'm not starting our new year with a positive result. 

off to ring the clinic in a minute to let them know that it didn't work and book in number 3, am tempted to book a scan this time too...I'm at LWC, do you think I could just do a trigger injection too?  I'm sure its all in the timing and a totally natural cycle seems very hit and miss.

Anyway be back on here in a couple of weeks when there will be a few abroadies on here  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - sorry to hear your news...    
All the best at LWC - hope you get the answers you need x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry that it was a negative this time    . 
Good that your are planning and positively moving towards #3   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu so sorry that it was a negative cycle for you

L x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Lulu
Sorry to hear your news.  

I had 3 IUIs at LWC. The first was natural, but with an hcg trigger and the other two were with meds and hcg triggers. I had scans for all of them (OPKs simply don't work v well for me - don't know why). They do a package with the cost of scans reduced (can't remember exactly, but could be 4 for the price of 2 or something). 

Fingers crossed for your next IUI.  

best 
OneStep


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu sorry to hear your news, well done getting right back in there and getting number 3 booked,   that this is the one! x


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, so sad to hear this attempt didn't achieve a BFP.      However, really heartening to hear how proactive you're already being with respect to your next try - you go girl!  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...couldn't get to speak to anyone today so will call tomorrow and see what they say about triggers...or at least getting scanned this time.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - so sorry hun    You sound very realistic though, and I would definitely recommend having trigger and scans so you know where you are - might be a little bit more money, but worth it to ensure the money you are already spending is being used  to give you the best chance possible.  Good luck!

Misti xx


----------



## Footsteps

Lulu - sorry to hear that it was a bfn.    for #3

Footsteps x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Lulu

Youre right about the timing.  I had 3 IUIs in LWC and was always convinced the timing was off.  the first was with OPK but i wasnt convinced - I felt I ovulated later than it was possible for the sperm to survive... the other two times I dont think the follicles had developed enough and I may be way off but am not convinced of the trigger shot ... anyway, I decided that I needed to up my game after that and leave less to chance ... no regrets there  

Everyone is different and we have different 'fertility ages' to consider ... hope your next tx is the  one that hits the target!

Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Oh noooo - so sorry Lulu


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Lulu - I know that when I asked about IUI at reprofit - first thing they did was scan me to see where I was in my cycle... seems a bit daft doing it blind!!!
Take care and hope it goes well with LWC
mini x


----------



## Roo67

Lulu - so sorry that the new year didn't get of to the start you wanted   

Good on you for getting straight back on with it - it always helped me. good idea too to ask for scans and trigger.

roo x


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, so sorry that it was not to be today.  Great that you are getting back on the horse though and learning from this go.

 for your next one.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - just logged on and saw your news.  So sorry it wasn't better news for you this time but good for you that you're planning your next try.  Wishing you lots of luck

dottie
x


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to read of your news Lulu - very glad to read you are on the road again though and planning your next IUI - lots of luck, 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...haven't actually called the clinic yet...couldn't get through on friday and then forgot yesterday...oops!  will track them down tomorrow and discuss options.

looking forward to this board being busy again.
xx


----------



## winky77

Lulu.....so sorry to hear your news    But glad you are moving straight ahead....which will mean we'll probably overlap on the next 2WW ....you'll certainly have more company next time round as there's quite a few of us! 

 
..Winky


----------



## lulumead

Me again!  the fellas are in...so just time to wait!  assume I should test on the 28th!

look forward to the rest of you joining me soon.

xx


----------



## kylecat

Well Done Lulu - glad all went well - good luck, I really hope it is a case of third time lucky!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu


----------



## Betty-Boo

Great news lulu       
mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wishing you lots of luck Lulu


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu wishing you loads of luck on your 2ww    
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu - hope they're swimmers and do the job right proper!!


----------



## Maya7

Lulu - fingers crossed for next 2 weeks!! .... sending you loads of        

Maya


----------



## eddysu

Wow Lulu - that was a sneaky one!  Did you go for some scans this time?  Fingers crossed that you'll kick off the BFP's for 2009!

Eddy


----------



## Roo67

Lulu - lots of love and luck for the 2ww, hope it flies by    

roo x


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone!

yep had 3 scans this time... last one on weds morning where they told me the follicle was beginning to disintegrate which freaked me out until they said that was good timing wise as it was about to release!  the fellas were popped up about 6 hours later...so at least this time I feel the timing has been good.  Just no idea whether there is actually an egg and whether it's any good. Apparently the boys were swimming fast and in the right direction so hopefully they've found their target! I've just done my IUI's back to back so it does seem to come round really quickly...not sure what happens after this one. I always said I'd do 3 and reassess...but once you start its hard to stop isn't it!  Just want it to work now...and I think the last 2 times I was still really freaked out.  Definitely in a better mental state for this go.

thanks for positive thoughts...I am already bored of waiting   

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, great news! Wishing you loads of luck, hope the 2ww flies by for you and you start a run of BFP's for the single girls   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

HI! Just crashing in here as I've got 3 days left on my 2ww but I only just found the single ladies 2WW board.. durrr... and I want to make the most of it while I can!  (like that)
everything seems fine, but I don't dare to hope it may have worked first time... so strangely I haven't been too tempted to test early .. but then a quieter weekend is looming so who knows.. Monday is the official day...
I have got lots of symptoms - and I am sure they are all due to the medication, the progesterone I suppose eg  growing painful boobs, the sedated-like tiredness, hunger. Now I think a cold may be starting..
Actually the only sympton I'm a bit worried about is moments of feeling really bad tempered and stressing out over things that wouldn't normally do it - does anyone else get this side effect? a bit like really bad PMT but not sad.. just REALLY mad... is this the right icon?  or  
Just to say - what a nice group.. so many people have been through so much. You do deserve some luck in 2009.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE ON THE 2WW!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best amimad... and welcome to the single women's madness!!!
mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

Amimad, hope you're successful first time around!   Can't answer on the angry side of things - perhaps it's as much time time of year (cold, wet, dark, post Xmas) as any drug side effects.   Good luck!   

Lulu, fingers, toes and eyes crossed that this is it for you!    

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Loads of   and   to Lulu and Animad!!


Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck animad!
xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi and good luck animad. I didn't get angry but did get a bit hysterical with terribly violent nightmares a few days before a positive test. Was a relief it was hormones in the end and not a psychotic episode!

Muddy


----------



## Annaleah

Fingers crossed lulu and animad    
Annaleah x


----------



## amimad

YES Good luck to Lou-lou  
and - hey - thanks all you lovely guys! your messages are SO helpful and kind   thanks for sharing experiences, it is really reassuring. 
Well - will know tomorrow, and will post result!
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Lots of  for you both. 
Fingers crossed Lulu & Amimad. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Amimad and Lulu, hope to be joining you here on the dreaded 2WW soon   

Sending you both lots of     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - good luck hun    Glad you had scans this time and feel more confident. I too did 3 IUI's back to back and it does come round quick!! hoping it iwllbe 3rd time lucky for you  

Animad - well, your wait is almost over! Lots of   and   for a BFP!!

Good luck to Full Moon, Claire, Sima and anyone else about to endure the 2WW!

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Faulous news Claire - now to put your feet up and cook as my Doctor says x x x
All the best -         
Take care mini x x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Claire

Congratulations on being PUPO!!  

Take things easy for next while and treat yourself to nice healthy things to eat.

Love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's great Claire...welcome to the 2WW (if welcome is really the right word  )
Hope the next 14 days pass quickly and end in a positive result....looks like I'll be here somewhere between Sunday and Tuesday depending on how the embies do...

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Way to go Claire!!!    Hope the next two weeks fly by for you.   A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Wow - this is another busy thread.  Good luck to Lulu, Animad and Claire.  Is Annaleah PUPO yet?  Sorry I am beginning to lose track.  January is definitely a busy month for ttc.  Best get the year off to a good start.  I hope it will not be too long before I am back here.

Sima


----------



## Roo67

Great news Claire - as the other say take it easy and look after yourselves, hope th 2ww flies by for you

 for all 2ww'ers

R xx


----------



## lulumead

sending lots of hugs....nice that its getting busier and busier on here.xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi claire - well done on those embryos and good luck!  

During the 2ww you must not use the heated wheatbags at all as they can affect implantation. My clinic said no hot baths or saunas either! 

Hope that helps
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Claire - I believe that you're right, you're not supposed to apply heat to your tummy after ET... hopefully another member can confirm this.... x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

claire you are right that after ET not to use a hot water bottle/heat pad, but keep it warm with clothes/blankets embryos don;t like it too hot in there- it is in the Zita Wests books.

Good luck
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, that's great news! Hope your 2ww flies by for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

ALAS!  it's the big BFN for me ladies. I did two tests just in case... of course I have to stay on the medication till the blood test confirms it (or another test in about 5 days if I can't get a blood test out here in the sticks) just in case but I am not holding out any hope. I let the clinic know and they rang up, bless, all practical but useful.

I have to say I am fed up but I am honestly OK about it because I knew I couldn't expect to be so lucky have this work the first time - wonderful though that would have been. And I wish it had. Because I know it's not all plain sailing after that anway! I know I'll be more than fed up if it keeps turning out this way though.
Well, it helps to focus on next time.. I can afford to give it one more go, then have to save for another attempt. Medically I can go as soon as I want (and also want to while my blood tests etc are still in date). Work-wise is not so simple, as I really have to wait till academic hols to take time off and next one is Easter. I can possibly do a weekend flying visit. 
But also the clinic says it would have a greater chance of offering me a fresh rather than frozen embryo (with higher success rates) if I could be on standby for a whole week. Of course, where possible they would offer that even if a frozen one planned, but more chance of that if I can be flexible. So things to think about, dates to look at, when I get the chance later this week. And I have to fill out my under message thingy so it has my journey starting!
Anyway - I know all these experiences and dilemmas are not new to most of you and you really do have my respect for coping with it repeatedly. Once again, thanks for all the lovely support (because I can't tell too many people and none of my friends at work) AND - GOOD LUCK FOR THOSE STILL ON THE 2WW - really hope to hear some good news!!


----------



## some1

Animad - so sorry to hear that it was a BFN    Sounds like you have a lot to think about re your next treatment - hope you manage to get something sorted.

Some1

xx


----------



## amimad

thanks for the virtual hug Some1 xx  - It's Onwards and Upwards now (so to speak)


----------



## Sima

Amimad   from me. I am so sorry it did not work out for you this time.  I know the chances of it working first time are slim but it does happen and we all hope to be the one so I know where you are coming from.  It's good to see you are already planning your next go.  

Sima x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Animad, sorry to hearit was a BNF for you this month      
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Animad   Sorry it wasn't to be for you this month. good on you for thinking about next time - It always helped me.

r x


----------



## indekiwi

Amimad, so sorry to hear your news.      Let's hope that next time has a much more positive outcome.   A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

really sorry animad...hope you can work it out to get going again soon.   

and lots of   for the next one.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Amimad - so sorry you weren't first time lucky, but great that you have all your plans in place to go again...
Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Amimad.....hello, welcome and     as so sorry you weren't first time lucky.  Glad you found us tho!  

CEM, Lulu....   


...Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Animad, sorry that you got a BFN this time  . Glad that you are positively thinking about you next tx  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well I am officially joining the 2WW as I was basted at lunch time. It seemed to go well, although felt more uncomfortable and sore since last time. The doc says probably my body not quite recovered from m/c - not sure if that is a good thing or bad  
I decided to go back to work after but I took a long lunch break and came home and watched 'Knocked Up' on DVD   Wishful thinking already!! I'm resting up tonight as ovaries feel sore probably from Pregnl shot yesterday.

Amimad sorry to hear your news and well done for being so  

Cem and Lulu I have fingers and toes crossed for BFP soon to come    When are your test days??

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Maya7

Hi Animad - sorry this tx didnt work out for you ... you seem to have a positive attitude for round 2 and that is important...best of luck going forward..

Full moon -     we'll keep everything crossed for you!

Claire - the twinges all help to keep us focused on the madness of the 2ww - as if we could forget!!

Lulu - hope you arent too   at this point?...

Hope all going well

Love
Maya


----------



## lulumead

feeling quite good this time round...no boys around to distract me!  Definitely in a better place...am mainly bored!  My lovely mum has said she'll pay for the next go (obviously not needed ) and if that doesn't work then I reckon a month off and then off to reprofit for IVF!  Feel quite good that I have a plan....although I'd like to have a medicated IUI next time so I might need to get myself ready to go for that.

I reckon these are the test dates for current 2WW-ers...there could be a few more joining soon so might be useful!

lulu: 28/01
claire: 2/2
fm: 3/2 ? (is that right?)

got to be some positives with so much action!

xx


----------



## Papillon

Hi,

Animad, sorry to hear your news.

Today is 14th day pt, and I got BFN. I have made several tests before this, and they all were BFN.
Next time I go to Invimed Warsaw, but I also have to write an email to Reprofit and ask Stepan how long waiting list is for FET.

Good luck all of you whose treatment is coming up, and of course to those ladies who are on their 2WW.

Best wishes,

Papillon


----------



## Roo67

Papillon - so sorry it was another BFN for you  

I think most new ladies are looking at a couple of months wait for donated embryo's at reprofit and upto 9 months for fresh donor egg cycle.

good luck in deciding where to go next

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Papillion, so sorry to read of your bfn      
I'm not sure of the wiating lists for FET at Repro but fresh donor eggs were about 12 months - ish....

Take care and stay strong mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Papillion, sorry you got a BFN this time    

Claire, Lulu and FM, sending you lots of   and  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Papillon

Hi,

Thank you ladies for the kind words. I´m going to acupuncture on next monday, Co Entzyme Q10 etc. So, here I am again.

I will be thinking of you.

Love and hugs,

Papillon


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear this papillon, big hugs.    

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Papillon - sorry to hear it was a no for you this time...

Suitcase
x

PS do you live in Helsinki?


----------



## Papillon

Hi,

Suity, I live in Espoo, next to Helsinki. Good luck to you with your treatment in Brno.

Take care.

Best wishes to you all.

Papillon


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ah, Espoo - know it well. Always stay at Hilton Kalastayatorpa when visiting Helsinki. There's a lovely walk round the museum island (can't remember its name but the one with the old houses...) which I like to do in Summer evenings....

I work for a Finnish company  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Papillon

Hi Suity,

You mean Seurasaari. It is a really lovely place in summer. Hopefully you have also visited Suomenlinna. It´s also a great island, but only during summertime. You have to go there by a boat, and it may be freezing in winter.

Love and hugs,

Papillon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Papillon so sorry to hear of your negative rsukt, wishing you luck for the future
L x


----------



## winky77

Papillon....so sorry it was a BFN....   Sounds like you have a plan for a way forward. Onwards and Upwards...

Good luck to the other 2WWers.

.Winky


----------



## madmisti

Claire - def too early for pregnancy symptoms hun   though hope it isn't something horrible you're coming down with  

Papillon - so sorry you go BFN  - always tough  

Lots of   and  to all on 2WW

Misti x


----------



## indekiwi

Papillon, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  I hope it's not too long before you can try again and next time have a successful outcome.    

Claire, Lulu, FM - hope you're gliding stress free (albeit with the occasional burp or heartburn) through the TWW.    

A-Mx


----------



## amimad

LOvely Ladies - first chance to log back on and all these really brilliant messages! 

Papillion - I am very sorry indeed about your BFN and thought how nice you were to think of me at the same time. well, your statistics must just be getting better and better for a different result, so ... here's to it. 

I seem to be a bit rubbish at remembering user names but GOOD LUCK to Claire, Lulu and FM on the 2WW  - and if I have missed anyone, I want  you to know I did think good luck and how exciting, when I read your postings but my knackered brain has failed to carry the nicknames along as far as this post.

Well - I got my confirmation negative blood test but as a few of you had already noticed, organising the next time was a good distraction - AND SO  it's all set for FEB 9 for my FET!! (all being well with incoming AF, prep etc). I don't know if anyone else is going to be at IM on the same day, but I'm down for the first appt as unfortunately I have to fly back in the afternoon. If this doesn't work, I shall be more fed up and much less chipper in the face of defeat! but I shall probably wait until closer to summer when I can be on standby for a fresh rather than frozen which has higher success rates, which IM has advised, but I just can't get a free week for that at this time of year. PLus after this next attempt, a bit of saving up is due.
SO.. I will hopefully be back on the 2WW very soon, but will drop in to check your progresses. Meanwhile I will go and put some of this post on the single ladies IM (I think) or wherever I came from!
love and hugs and good luck xxx


----------



## Annaleah

to Claire, Lulu and FM.  Hope your sanity is staying with you.  Been silent on this thread so far, big fears of flashing BFN after my name..but thought i ought to post today.  Had blast transfer last Friday and due for bloods beginning of next week.  Been doing fine up until last night when I had whole evening of distressed madness and worry.  Felt bloated and sure AF on her way...hence lots of knicker checking moments yesterday (sorry TMI?) which may explain my evening low but feeling better today.  Anyway hope all the other 2ww'rs are ok, sorry to anyone i've missed
Annaleah x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending loads of   and   to all our 2wwers  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Annaleah - hope you're doing ok.  I definitely find the last few days the worse...go a bit    ...don't think I'm very good at waiting. Am v tempted to test early but I know its just too early...only DPO today...so I'll have to hold out for Weds  

Claire & FM, how you doing?  Know what you mean about thinking signs could be early symptoms... I'm sure i feel like this every month but as I'm not expecting to be pregnant don't think anything about it!

Fingers crossed one or all of us   get some BFP's happening.

Am going to have to try hard to distract myself over the weekend!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Annaleah - all the best honey       

Lulu, FM and Claire - how are you all??  Lulu - stay away from the pee sticks - says me!!  I'd be there everyday.... I know what I'm like.

Thinking of you all and sending lots of dust for you x x x


----------



## Annaleah

......cluster of painful spots have appeared on my cheek over the course of the evening.  Usually a sure sign that AF is on her way. Driving myself crazy, crazy, crazy!!!!!


----------



## winky77

Annaleah, CEM, Lulu and FM.....keeping everything crossed for you all     .  We need our first BFPs of 2009 !!!!  

...Winky


----------



## lulumead

ok...i am naughty and did a test today...ridiculous as only 10 DPO...of course negative...I am not very good at waiting...plus have the usual pre-period signs which I know can be early signs but am not convinced. When it gets to this point I just want to know one way or the other so I can start planning the next one ASAP.  

so will hold out now until weds! I've learnt my lesson     to me!

hope everyone else doing ok.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - step away from those pee sticks        

Have everything crossed for wednesday     Take care, stay strong mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Lots of   and   for 2WW'ers! Lulu, FM, Claire, Annaleah - and anyone else I've missed!


hope you're not going TOO   waiting!

love
Misti x


----------



## Annaleah

Spent soooo long in the supermarket staring at pee sticks before I decided to walk away without one, sooooo hard.  Then quite sucessfully managed to walk dog poo into the house when bringing the shopping in...aaarrrgh.  

 to Lulu, Claire and FM...and Lulu   stay away from the pee sticks and hope you don't manage to drive yourself too crazy by Wed.  I know I'm struggling.

Annaleah x


----------



## madmisti

Annaleah - what a nightmare re dog poo!!  Horrid stuff - as a responsible dog owner who always picks up her dog's poo, it makes me MAD   that others don't!! Well done for staying away from the pee sticks! Hope you  succumbed inthe chocolate aisle instead    Now keep it up till OTD  

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck all you girls here....getting busy on the 2WW isn't it?!

I'll be joining you on Tuesday...already got my pee sticks safely stored up in my sock drawer (left over from last time) but since I had trigger jab this time, I know there will be no point testing early....

Sending you all lots of positive vibes, here's hoping for the first few BFPs of 2009   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Definately too early lulu - keep away from those pee sticks - they just mess with your head !!

Oh no I will have trigger this time too - so can't test early !!!

   to Lulu, Fullmoon, annaleah and Cem.

roo x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

I hate the 2WW Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh driving me potty and I haven't even got through week 1 yet!!! For some reason this 2WW feels harder than all the others put together, I just want to know   Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I even got the pee stick box out and read the instructions   As if I didn't know what to to!!!   

My last 2WW I tested 2 days before test day and it was negative, I then tested again the next day and it was BFP, I then tested again OTD and it was still BFP which a blood test confirmed later that day. So I know at best there is no point in testing earlier than a week Monday   

Suitcase good luck with ET   
    to all the other 2WWers

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## some1

Sending loads of     to Cem, Annaleah, Lulumead and Full Moon

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hello again

Well, I have some confessions to make.....

All week I have been popping into Mothercare to have a look around and drouling over certain items I am itching to buy.....

Yesterday I bought baby clothes from Adams but they were in the sale  .....

and I keep going to the FF home page and looking at the due date calender calculated from my LMP and checking out all the weekly progression dates 

I know, I know       

It's mental torture but I just can't stop  

Yes you can slap my wrists!!!!


----------



## Mifi

Oh I forgot another naughty one......

I keep watching the baby birthing programmes on Sky - I must have watched at least 12 births in the last 2 weeks!! Well it is educational    At times a few of them have reduced me to tears  

I know ......


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, while we're on confessions, while I was still married (many, many years ago, in my 20s and I'm now 41 and 3/4s!) I actually bought an outfit a month for my baby to be until my ex and I split up.  The baby clothes I bought at that time are still in a box in the garage at my Mum's place in Australia.  Most of them were for a girl.  I gave birth to a little boy when I was 38.  Sigh.    .  

I want to wish everyone on the TWW joy with their outcomes!   

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

A-M

Glad i'm not the only one, I see it has as a kind of therapy even though naughty therapy    I did manage to resist the urge of picking up the Mamas & Papas catalogue which were neatly stacked at the exit door the other day - even though it was because I thought 'too expensive'!!!!   I did buy unisex clothes but knowing my luck the clothes I have will be the wrong season for the size


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just popping on to wish our 2WW'rs all the luck in the world     
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Annaleah

FM ...so hard, walked past baby clothes today then went back to look, justified it as a really close friend is due in 4 wks so I told myself I was looking for her!!! I have a cotton dress in the sock drawer which I bought about 3yrs ago (justified that because it had been reduced to £1.50..bargain I thought).  It's so hard not to dream and hope.  It's a good thing I haven't got sky.....

On another matter how does anyone get anything done in the 2000ww...I can't focus on a thing.  No symptoms, except I feel a bit sickky but usually only when I take the progynova.  Although I have already convinced myself that AF is on her way in about 3-4 days as I was bloated last wed and developed painful cluster of spots friday - both of which happen a week before AF arrives aaaarggh    

 to Cem, Lulu and FM 
Annaleah xx


----------



## lulumead

think its pretty much all over for me this time...already spotting and feel totally like am about to come on. sorry to not be able to start a run of BFP's! haven't tested but will wait for weds.  need to speak to the clinic tomorrow about what next.

I have a box of second hand clothes that were given to me for my adoption (so really cute girls clothes from 9 months up), and a travel cot...and my mum bought stuff for that too which is in her cupboard...i know there is probably more in there than she has shown me.   I look at things all the time but get too scared to buy anything.

I too am addicted to the due date calender  

hope everyone else bearing up ok. 
xx


----------



## lulumead

not surprised you are going   if you feel poorly too!  rest up and watch some tv, under a duvet!

I bet it still feels a long way off til test date...wish I had a time machine i could send you!!!

hope you feel better.

xx


----------



## Annaleah

Lulumead - sorry to hear about your spotting hun. Don't know what else to say, except I hope it isn't AF.

Feeling slightly crazy, though trying not to.  Also feel like AF is just around the corner...anyway off to clean out the parrots and get some dinner, should provide some brief distraction.
Annaleah xx


----------



## lulumead

hope yours isn't on the way either...pretty sure mine is...spot yesterday and getting more today which is how it usually is TMI!!

anyway...off to have a cuppa and watch some TV. need to stop going over and over my options and just wait til have spoken to nurses tomorrow!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - def leave it at least 14 days since HCG trigger...as long as you're sure trigger is out of system then I think a BFP is a BFP. But having said that if it was biochem then you could get a positive early and not on test day....

All a bit of a nightmare really, I know how you feel and not looking forward to it being me in a few days time - try to resist as long as possible, then you can be more confident if it's a BFP then it's a real one...

Thinking of you all on 2WW, fingers crossed for BFPs all round  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Just to pick a few brains.....is there less (or no) chance of false positive BFP with FET.  I know some people are given HCG injection a few days after FET to support which can give chem preg on testing, but I have only been on progynova and crinone (lovely stuff!).  Would either of those trigger detectable levels of HCG if no implantation had taken place?  May be a really daft question but just trying to get my head round the science bit....
Annaleah


----------



## Roo67

Hi annaleah - the only drug that would give youa false positive is pregnyl (trigger jab)  as this contains HCG same as hormone in pregnancy. prgyynova and crinone won't give you a false pos.

Hope you are both wrong and AF is not on her way   

R x


----------



## lulumead

am off for a consultation on weds...done 3 natural IUI's so want to start on the drugs so I'll be having this month off.

hope better news from the others on here.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry Lulu  

Hope the consultation goes well and you can move forwards with medicated IUI soon...

Good luck to everyone else. My ET is tomorrow afternoon so officially on 2WW from about 1.15pm UK time tomorrow...scary thought!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

ok...i've now typed this four times and started again.  Still not quite sure i'm ready to believe it but the angry spots on my cheek seem to have been a good omen - got BFP this afternoon! Lots of tears but they've dryed now.  I was still crying when I phoned my parents so my mum just said how sorry she was....didn't actually wait for me to say it had worked!

Hope Cem and FM doing ok  , be good to see you on here tomorrow Suitcase.  

 Lulu...good to hear you have a plan for the next stage
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Annaleah, huge congratulations for you hun!!!  

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy, really pleased for you!

Are you our first for 2009?!  Who's next    Lets hope it's the start of a good run for lots  more xx


----------



## Roo67

Fantastic news Annaleah - Congratulations

r xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yiipppppppeeeeeeeeeee  that's fantastic news annaleah!  

Really needed some good news and that fits the bill prefect!!  

          
Now rest up and take care x x x


----------



## kylecat

Wow just seen your news Annaleah - many congratulations - I bet you are over the moon!!   Well done, make sure you take things easy over the next few days. Wonder if it will be one or two!!!? 

Lulu - so sorry to hear that your 3rd IUI has probably not worked. I was devastated after my 3rd go and I found it a good idea to have a rethink and a change of plan. It looks like you may be doing the same - good luck with your consultation, I hope they are able to help you with a way forward. 

Love to all

Kylecat xxx

PS - Claire - hope you are holding up OK on the 2ww!


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi there everyone! many many congrats to annaleah  

I had my first diui last tuesday and am now on day 6 of waiting . AF is due between Friday and week Tuesday. However started with 'aching' womb and lower back pain yesterday similar to what i get before AF, as well a foul mood. Shouldn't be getting these ppains for a few days yet if BFN - does anyone think it might have worked, even though pains started only 5 days after DIUI?

Think i might be suffering from newbie optimism!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hope           for your 2WW 
mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

Annaleah - Fantastic news!!!!         Many congratulations - so you join KatyW (posted on the newbie singles board today) on the first of the new pregnancies for 2009 - many congratulations!

Claire, Hope, Full Moon -    that you two are next up with great news.     

Lulu, so sorry hun.     

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - sorry you think it will be a BFN  - hope you are wrong, but if not, hope switch to medicated IUI's does the trick  

Annaleah - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!       Take care and hoe you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Hope - don't know if your symptoms are a good sign or not! try not to stress and worry to much but wait for OTD  

Claire and FM - hope you are managign to stay at least partly sane on 2WW and Claire - hope your cold is getting better hun  

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

yippeee Annaleah....brilliant news!

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Annaleah, congratulations on your BFP, that's great news!   Wishing you a healthy and happy pg.

Lulu, sorry that Af is on her way  

Claire, FM and Hope, sending you lots of   and  . Hope you all manage to stay sane over the last week of your 2ww. 

Claire, hope your cold eases off soon 

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Annaleah - congratulations        on the BFP. That is such good news.  You have been through so much already so I am very happy for you.  Enjoy the feeling.


----------



## Footsteps

Congratulations!  Annaleah on your      

Good Luck and lots of      to everyone else on 2ww

Footsteps x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Footsteps, see you're consultation is only a few days away - wishing you luck    x


----------



## Maya7

CONGRATULATIONS ANNALEAGH !!!

Hope you have a relaxed and happy pregnancy!! 

Maya


----------



## Footsteps

Hi Jovigirl,

Yes, just another day to go... all previous consultations so far, I have had, have been at Chester were I had all investigations & blood tests etc done.. so now I have been referred to Liverpool Womens Hosp, so I am hoping &   that this consultation will be to discuss & plan tx, donor sperm, form filling etc....  

Footsteps x


----------



## some1

Lulu - so sorry to hear that your AF is on the way - hope your consultation goes well this week

Annaleah - fantastic news !!! congratulations      

Cem, Hope and Full Moon - sending you loads of    

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77

Lulu ..    so sorry AF appears to be on its way x


Annaleah.......HURRAH         well done you! 


Hope, CEM, FullMoon.....keep hanging on in there!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - hope you're ok honey - this is such an emotional roller coaster I do wonder how we do it sometimes.


----------



## lulumead

thanks Mini...am ok...just hoping its a matter of number of times rather than any other issues.  Three times isn't much!

Think having a months rest is good plan...plus getting those tubes checked!  Need to think about what questions to ask on weds too.

x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Lulu

How are you getting on? I think that it is good to take a month out too. I had three IUIs and seemed to be doing - or trying to do - something each month and after the third, I took a month off and prepared myself for IVF. I am a bit older than you and I decided that I had to up the ante as I wasnt messing around any longer... It worked for me and as I had the stress of travelling over to London for IUIs anyway, having the IVF on my 'holiday' in Czech Republic, I found it actually less stressful and of course with a much better outcome.

I am not necessarily advocating that you move to IVF but consider it as an option in moving forward. It is important, I think, that during tx you take care of yourself and listen to your body if it demands a rest. Remember that you _will _ be successful  and you should have the energy then to grow this baby and then care for it.

Take care of you
Love
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Annaleah - just wanted to add my congratulations.  Hope all goes smoothly for you from now on.  

Dx


----------



## Annaleah

thank you thank for thnak you all your good wishes.  I have friends taking me to theatre tonight (so must leave work -lots of catching up to do after having had my head in the 200000ww clouds) and got a dinner invite from a friends each night this week - I think they all want to feed me and then wrap me in cotton wool which is very nice.  Still very aprehensive about my BFP but I too hope all goes well.  I'm going to email my endo consultant to see if she will monitor me because of the increased risk of MC with PCOS.
  to Cem, FM and Hope
Annaleah x


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*Rose* - DICSI - test date 13/4/09

              ​
   ​


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm officially 8th Feb Lou if you wouldn't mind adding me to the list (but HCG will be out of system by the 3rd and it was 5 day transfer so no doubt I'll be testing early....there's nothing you can say to stop me    )

good luck to those with test dates getting close now and welcome back Lou, so glad you and Ellis are on the mend

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Lou

Welcome back!  Glad you are feeling better and back to independent living ... hope your back problem resolves itself completely ...  

Maya


----------



## lulumead

hi Lou - good to have you back...I'm a no this month!
xx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Lou

Suity - welcome to 2WW

Hope Claire, FM, and hope are staying sane!

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity wishing you       for the 2WW
mini x x


----------



## jdm

Hello all  - Just posted on the newbies board, but thought I should post here too - I had my first IUI (stimulated cycle) on 15th January at LWC and I'm planning to do my test on Friday - which is 14 days after - does that sound about right? Any advice gladly received! I do feel a bit different to how I normally do this time in my cycle - but I guess that could be the drugs - and its so long since I was pregnant with my little boy (he's 3 now) I can't remember if I felt any different then. Not long to go now but it still feels like ages!
Justine x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Justine - welcome and sending lots of     for your 2WW
Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Justine - I've had 3 IUI's and always been told to test 14 days later. Think HCG trigger can give false positives before this. Good luck for 2WW and that BFP at the end  

Misti x


----------



## jdm

Thanks ladies - can't wait for Friday - just want to know now! x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck and hello!  Its encouraging to see already single mums going for number two...means it must all be worth it  

xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hello
I'm now in my 2ww - please could you add me to the list Louise! (Test date officially Friday 6 Feb - even though that's day 17 post EC!!!!!!!  No idea what the clinic were thinking there?? So I guess it's my 3ww) 

Good luck everyone - lots of positive thoughts for us all 

OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Onestep - your blast does sound amazing - rest up and take care x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Annaleah congratulations on your BFP wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## jdm

Hi ladies - sadly AF arrived today so clearly wasn't destined to be lucky first time - going to give it a month and try again - not sure if I'm meant to phone the clinic and tell them - any thoughts? Good luck to everyone else and thanks for all the postive vibes. 

Justine x


----------



## madmisti

Justine - so sorry it wasn't to be this time   Glad you have plans for another go - I always find that helps. probably should phone clinic as they need to know, both for their records and so they know to expect you again!


Onestep - congrats on being PUPO - hope the 2 ( and a half?!!) week wait isn't to agonising.

take care
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Justine - sorry to read that this time wasn't to be.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Justine, sorry that you got a BFN this time  

OneStep, wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2(1/2)ww, hope it flies by  

Claire, FM, Hope and Suity, sending you lots of   and hoping that you are managnig to stay sane  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Big   Justine.
xx


----------



## jdm

Thanks for all the   everyone - feeling more   as the day goes on but trying to stay positive - it will happen eventually x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

HELPPPPPP I'm a mess with a complete wash of emotions  I had a call this morning from LWC to say that my egg recipient has given birth to a baby boy   He is quite premature as our due dates were 9 March but apparently he is doing well  . I am soooo pleased for her but since I have found out I haven't been able to stop crying. I knew I would get the call one day but I was kinda expecting it around March time. All the pain of my first loss has come back with a vengence and yet again my heart feels broken    and then I feel incredibly guilty that I am so upset at such a positive event!!! I think alot of this is probably shock and bad timing with me being on the 2WW and all but I litterally cannot stop thinking about him, Is he ok? what does he look like? Who does he look like? Then I think should I tell my family that in 18 years time I may get a knock on my door to meet my half genetic son so if that does happen it isn't such a shock   I truely am so pleased for the family I have helped and the outcome is what I wanted when I agreed to share my eggs but in reality it is harder than I expected to cope with especially when I have suffered 2 m/c in 6 months and I am thrown back into tx. My brain is completely in overdrive  

Am I normal feeling this? Is it ok to feel this? Do you think its just because I have been through hell the last 6 months?

Sorry no personals - feelin so usless  

Oh Annaleah congrats hun with your BFP   
Justine sorry hun  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX 

PS My test day is next Tues 6th - Lou can you please change thanks


----------



## Sima

Oh Full Moon - I am so sorry to hear that you are having such a rough day.  I have no idea what you are going through but I can throughly understand your mixed emotions over the birth of the little boy and I think it is a perfectly natural feeling that you are going through.      I am sure someone else will be along soon to give you some advice but may be you could find something on the Egg Share thread.  I do hope you feel better soon.  Stay focused on your 2ww and let's pray for good news on the 6th.

Good luck to all the other 2ww Ladies.  

Justine - sorry it didn't work for you this time  

Sima


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM - sending you a huge  

Sorry I didn't reply to your text earlier, I've spent the afternoon in bed feeling awful. Not sure if it's just exhaustion from the trip back yesterday, or the load of drugs I'm on, or some sort of bug, but I just feel terrible...tired and a bit sick and emotionally bleugh as well...but enough about me, I am so sorry to hear about your upsetting call today. It was never going to be easy, but to hear about it during 2WW is even worse. 
I'm sure all your feelings are completely natural, just let yourself cry if that's what you need to do. You've done an amazing thing by giving someone else the possibility to have their much wanted baby - try to hold onto that thought. 

I don't expect there is much anyone can say right now to take away the pain, but I am thinking of you and sending you a big virtual  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh FM it is bound to be awfully emotional, just wish I had something useful to say, couldn't read and run.  Massive   for you.  I didn't realise they told you to be honest.  It must have come as such a shock him arriving early. You have done a wonderful wonderful thing, as they say what goes around comes around and you can't get much kinder than this .... your turn will come - hoping I'm proved right on 6th!  I am sure it is totally natural to be so upset, just sorry it has come at an already stressful time - no doubt your hormones are raging too.  I am not surprised it has bought the pain back from your loss, it's not long ago it happened, I don't think there is any normal reaction given the situations we find ourselves in but I am sure a lot of people would be feeling exactly the same in your position.  Yes, it's absolutley ok to feel like this.  Maybe someone on the egg share board can offer some help?  Don't worry to much about 18 years time tonight, you can think on that later, just grieve for your loss as you need to and come to terms with the news first.  I know how pleased you are for the family you have helped, but it doesn't stop it hurting.

Take care hun,   it's your turn next   xx


----------



## lulumead

FM: so hard for you...sending big big    

so hope for positive news for you on the 6th...you definitely definitely deserve it.  
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

FullMoon, nothing else I can add but lots of virtual      and hopes that at the end of the TWW you will have a BFP to hold close to you.       

Justine, so sorry it wasn't to be this time.    

Lots of       to the others on their TWW.

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys I feel a little better albiet reading the posts through lots of tears    this weekend I have to write a well wish message and draw a pen sketch of myself so I know that wont be easy but at least it will keep me away from those pee sticks!!

Suity, sorry you feeling poorly, hopefully you are over the worst and will feel much better tomorrow - take care    PUPO lady


----------



## Maya7

Full Moon - sorry you have had such a tough day.     I think that anyone who donates eggs must have a big, big heart.  When such a big heart hurts it will be painful.  I hope your 2WW will bring the positive news you deserve.  All the best with the pen sketch and hope that your generous nature can shine through in it  

Suity - Its no wonder that your body demanded a day in bed. . . why not take tomorrow and the weekend at least before thinking of return to work... be kind to yourself and relax.

Take care both of you, you've had a hard time  
Love
Maya


----------



## hopehopehope

Full moon, you have been such a generous person, you deserve only good things and my heart goes out for you. 

Louise - please could you add me to the tww -  am testing on Sunday 1st Feb ( 13 days after FIRST diui)  - clinic told me to test on 
Wed 4th, but can't wait. Have already put in request to my mum to come and hold hand!!

So far symptoms include ..... day 6 - day 10 post iui , very mild but continual pre period period pains accompanied by lower backache, tailed off over last 24 hours and have now stopped (day 10) BB's a bit sore. tonight driving home i could feel my mouth started over watering (maybe just greedy for tea??!!)  PLEASE HELP!!

Do these sound like a BFP on Sunday. Am worried that maybe is was BFP and now i'm not.   This is my first ever tww .IT IS awful.  i wish everyone here the best of baby dust for positive tests in the next week or so.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fullmoon - my heart does go out to you,       - I don't know how I'd react, you are a fantastically strong lady and will be a fabulous mum. Take care on your 2WW and we're all here for you.

Take care mini x x x


----------



## madmisti

Full moon - know we've texted but wanted to add some virtual hugs here too hun    I'm sure what you are feeling is totally normal. Hang in there - it will take soem time to process it all, but you need to concentrate on this tx now. Praying for good result on 6th  

Suity - emotionally you have been throug the treadmill the last few weeks, let alone the physical aspects of travel and tx so listen to your body, rest up, stay off work etc. Hope you feel better soon   

Hope - no-one can tell you what result will be I'm afraid - no matter what symptoms you do or don't have. Know it is easier said than  done, but try not to focus too much on signs and symptoms as that is a sure way to madness. The 2WW ait cab be torturous, but I think it  makes it worse focussing too much on it and trying to pre-empt the test result. Hang in there hun  


Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM  , sorry you're having a tough time    . I echo what some of the others have said in that it takes someone with a big heart to donate in the first place. Here's   that you get your BFP on the 6th  

Suity, hope you are feeling a little better today  

Good luck to all on the 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Justine so sorry about your negative result, be kind to yourself.

FM- So sorry to hear about your emotions and at such a time, like Lou said and has been through it, the clinic seem to be a miss.  Do they explore this situation in pre ES counselling? but I guess no matter how much they talk before about it it doesn't prepare you.
I am using DE's  but not donor id release and I have thought about this, and it made me think about it from the other side of things, and maybe the advantages of not having id release, as my donor will not know if I have failed with her eggs.
Take care and  for your tww
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM, hope you're feeling a bit better today. The more I think about it, the more I think it's outrageous that they just called you out of the blue with this - surely a letter would have been more appropriate - after all they have no idea how you will feel and to have to deal with that on the phone. I'd be suggesting to them that they think this through a little more carefully in future/for other people in a similar position...

Justine - v sorry yours was a BFN, good luck for next time

Hope everyone else is hanging in there - isn't the 2WW just the worst thing? I'm officially on holiday until Monday but I'm going through my emails today - decided it was better to have something to distract me, can't bear sitting around thinking about whether it's worked or not..

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Hi everyone can I join you?  I'm on day 2 of my fourth 2ww.  So far not as loopy as I have been but there is plenty of time yet...


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Claire    I hope it's because you tested too early    Hoping you get a different result in 3 days time  .  

Wizard, welcome & good luck

Suity


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire         hope the official test date gives you the news you want x x x


----------



## Sima

Claire - so sorry to hear your news.  Stay strong for Monday. No AF means there is always a chance.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, sorry that you got a BFN yesterday  .   that come OTD you get the result you want - remember Chowy tested early and got a BFN and come OTD she got a lovely BFP.       

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

FM, I'm so sorry about the shock of the news about the family you so kindly donated to. It's a wonderful thing that you did and if there is any justice, your turn will come soon. Bets wishes for a bfp soon  . I really don't know how I would have coped with such news either.

Cem, hoping for a different result for you on OTD  

Lots of   to everyone on the 2ww.

Muddy x


----------



## Maya7

Claire - so sorry result was BFN...Its been said already tho that OTD hasnt arrived yet and neither has AF so lets see what the next couple of days show.   

All the best
Maya


----------



## Annaleah

and   to alll on the 2ww

Cem - big   and I do hope things are different on Monday 
Annaleah xx


----------



## Chowy

Full Moon just read your post re baby boy, I wont pretend to know how you are feeling but I am thinking of you honey.  It must be so difficult, but lets hope that you have your own good news on Tuesday and that good news stays with you for 9 months and beyond.

Claire: listen to Lou-Ann as she has a good memory, she is right I did a naughty test on the Thursday night which until that point I was feeling really positive about, but it was negative and i was so down hearted then until the Monday when I went to the hospital really just for them to confirm the negative.  I sat in that room still looking very down hearted as I already knew the result, the nurse said 'congratulations its positive'.  I just sat and shook my head, telling her she was wrong, then she showed me the test.  I told her I had tested on Thursday and she just laughed and said 'well it would have been a bloody negative back then'.  They give us OTD as that is the first time they can be sure that the test result is correct.  I still dont think its right and wonder when im going to wake up from this dream and thats with a big tummy and most of the baby things brought.  I sometimes think Mothercare are going to turn me away at the door and say 'sorry your not part of this club'.  

Good Luck to everyone and i'll see you all on Bumps and Babes soon.

Chowy


----------



## Roo67

Fullmoon    , hope you're feeling a little better today. what you are feeling is totally natural, maybe an idea to get some counselling as Lou suggested.

Cem - So sorry that it was a BFN for you - good that you have a backup plan and that you have your consult soon with Reprofit. I don't think he will make you wait 3 months, I have done back to back Donor embies, may be a little different with your own eggs though.

good luck to all other 2ww, lost track a bit now but will join you all in the madness tomorrow. 

R x


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone for taking the time to respond and for all your good wishes.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard welcome to the thread where are you having treatment

Cem I am so sorry to hear of your BFN but don't give up hope it is test day for a reason!!  Think of Chowy 

L x


----------



## lulumead

lots of      to everyone on here...feels busy so fingers crossed lots of good news.

Cem, really hope you have just tested to early and you have a Chowy experience.  

FM - hope you are doing ok.

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Wowee this thread is HUMMING...hopefully with good news just around the corner!  

Wizard, welcome, and good luck!    

Claire, I hope Monday brings very different news than you're now expecting.     

Everyone else, got everything crossed for some more BFPs to flood the boards!     

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Claire - really hoping, like everyone, that the BFN was just because you tested early.   and   for a better result Monday

Wizard -welcome to the madhouse!!

All others on 2WW - hope you are having a nice weekend and not stressing too much about am I/am i not?  

Take care
misti x


----------



## Roo67

Can I join you all ??

can't believe i am back on here again, OTD 16th feb, not sure i will last that long tbh but we'll see.

Hope everyone else is doing ok on here.

r xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww, hope that it flies by and that you get your BFP at the end of it    

Sending all our other 2wwers loads of luck and  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

In terms of early testing, I did test 3/4 days early and got a bfp but it's important to remember that at that stage, I had two on board so higher levels of hormone would have been present. Sadly one didn't make it but it doesn't seem to have affected the one that did. Hopeful for different results but if not, hope everyone just soldiers on. I did think it would never happen and like Chowy, still worry at times that it will go wrong. It's such a hard journey....lots of positive thoughts and big hugs to you all on the 2ww.  


Muddy x


----------



## hopehopehope

hi there everyone - bad news AF came in the night and tested BFN this morning. Am gutted as it was my first iui, and i was desperately hoping for a miracle. 

Thanks to patterdale, cem and rose for you support. Am back on day one of new cycle and hope you are all off ttw by the time i join it in 2 weeks. For now, i'm having wine tonight and wil spend next week doing all things i've avoided!!

GOod luck everyone xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hopehopehope  so sorry to hear of you negative cycle it is devastating wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle
L x


----------



## Annaleah

Hope - sorry you got a BFN this morn  .  A little alcohol indulgence definately sounds called for.  Looks like you'll be back on this thread in a couple of weeks, so   for a good outcome for your next cycle.

Good to see you on here Roo.  Hope your embie is snuggling in and good that you have a few days off.

 to other 2wwers
Annaleah x


----------



## indekiwi

HopeHopeHope, so sorry to hear your news.     

Thinking of all the rest of the TWWers and wishing you plentiful patience!!   

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Hope - so sorry it was BFN hun but good you can look ahead to next tx  

Claire and FM - only a day ot two to go for you guys. Lots of   and   for good news

Roo - welocme to 2WW  - hope it doesn't drag too much - enjoy your duvert days   You picked a good week for them as looks like Arctic conditions until next weekend!

Suity - hope you are bearing up  

Anyone else on 2WW I have missed, good luck to you too
Take care
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hope and CEM......gutted for you both....     Glad you have your consultation in Brno tho Claire....defo won't say 3 months.....Stepan was fine for me to go in January (after late Nov/Dec failed IVF)....was my choice in the end to wait another month...... I've done IVF then FET then IVF every other cycle since August! 


Full Moon.....only just catching up on this thread.....can't really add anything to the wonderful posts from everyone else but just wanted to also say I agree with Lou/Suitcase that I think the clinic handled it all insensitively.....even if you weren't on 2WW and had the past disappointments I would still say it is news that you need some forewarning off in order to prepare yourself.  Am thinking of you at this tough time   


Roo.....so fabulous to see you back on here chuck!       

Wizard....big welcome to you! 

lol...Winky


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thank you all so much for your support, I feel so much better now although it does feel wierd that somewhere in the world there is a little boy who is genetically connected to me. I do think of him often and I   that he is ok being so tiny. It's kinda strange to that I was also born nearly 3 months prem!! I think I was so upset before mainly because of shock and bad timing and I do agree with Lou & Suity the clinic should have sent me a letter or even an e-mail to warn me first    A phonecall at 8:15am when I am getting ready for work is not the time to hear that sort of news. I felt totally emotionally unprepared for it especially as I knew the due date was 9 March. I haven't started the well wish message or the pen sketch of myself yet but it is something I really want to do but also somthing that has to be right and I feel really happy with the result - so I will attempt to start it after my 2WW is over althought not long to go now!!

If I end up having IVF again I fully intend to share my eggs again, as like Lou said the reasons I shared in the first place has not changed at all, I just never envisaged such a rough ride along the TTC journey   When I think of the happiness that lady who has just had her little boy must feel and without my help she wouldn't have her precious bundle I do feel warm and cosy inside even though it does remind me of my losses. I have to believe that it WILL be my turn one day  

I plan to test in the morning although I am 100% sure it will be BFN as today I have started brown spotting turning pink (sorry TMI) but it does seem that AF is definately about to rear her ugly head   I must say im not surprised    I have pretty much felt neg through this whole cycle - not sure why probably a bit of grief creeping in and scared of the results either way. 

Anyway just wanted to say a BIG THANKS to all of you for all your support it is so good that you all understand as really it is completely out of my friends leagues to understand any of this stuff - no disrespect to them 

Hope and Justine i'm sorry to hear your BFN    be kind to yourselves

Suity hang on in there hun I know it is so hard   - you are in my thoughts try and keep   

  for all 2WWers

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Ohh nearly forgot   Roo great to see you back    I have everything crossed 


BIG HUGS TO ALL     

FMXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

big   Hope, enjoy a week indulging and see you on here again soon!

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Bad news i'm afraid   for me as AF has arrived   and early for me too   I'm gutted but not surprised. I have 24 hours to decide if I will try again straight away as baseline scan will need to be Wednesday with Gonal-F same day - I want to but don't feel I have the energy or the   at the moment  

Anyway bed time now horrible work tomorrow and got feeling AF pains are going to keep waking me up  

Still haven't done that well wish message & pen sketch yet I just can't get my head into gear. LWC will just have to wait for it until i'm ready  

 to all 2WWers  

Love FM XXXXXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, lots of    , I so wish the result had been different, particularly given the recent events.  Please treat yourself very gently.      A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope and FM - so sorry it's not good news for you both this time

FM - perhaps taking a month out might be a good idea. I know exactly how you feel about just wanting to get on with it, but I also know my 2-3 months out after the ERPC made all the difference....physically and emotionally. You take care, whatever you decide

I'm not going to mull over any symptoms or lack thereof as I know it's pointless, suffice to say the 2WW is not going very smoothly and I seem to be spending a lot of time in tears...must be the huge amounts of hormones and other medications I have pumping through me at the moment  
Still, less than a week to go now. Official test day is next Sunday but I think we all know I won't last that long!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

FM - have texted but SO sorry hun  . You must have a maelstrom of emotions right now. Make sure you are ready for another tx before going ahead. Big hugs hun  

Suity - half way there! Sorry you are having such a hard time of it - hope that will all change next week when you get a BFP  

All those with a BFP - so sorry guys    Be gentle with yourselves  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

big  FM, so sorry it hasn't worked this time.

and Claire, sorry that the result didn't turn around  

lots of       to those who are now waiting.

xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hope, Fullmooon and Claire - so sorry that it was a BFN for you all.  

Take some time and look after yourselves.
Claire - Was snowing in brno before I left yesterday, was surprised to see it when i got home too.

Be sure to look up Newgirlintown when you get to Brno, she's staying at the Grand.

suity - is there just the 2 of us now ??

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope, FM and Cem I am so sorry for you all, and can empathise with how you devastated you , be kind to yourselves

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - so sorry  

Hope the consult goes well at Reprofit, they are lovely there (although I know that's no consolation and it would have been better for it to have worked this time)

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Gosh so sorry to all you with BFNs - full moon, cem, hope. It's gutting I know.  So so hard    Sending you all heartfelt wishes.

@JJ1 - I'm at the Homerton in East London.

On day 5 now, it's criminal I'm wishing my time, and therefore life away like this, so I can know whether it's worked.  I don't know what I've done with my life this past year, apart from engineer my life around clinic appointments and 2 week waits.    I feel like I've stopped living and put my life on hold...

Fingers crossed for all still to test.  Sending lots and lots of luck    x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Girls, off school today due to the bad weather so thought I'd catch up with the news.  

Hope, Full Moon and Claire - was really sorry to read about your recent BFN's. This whole journey is so tough at times and I really feel for you. I hope you all have plenty of friends and family to support you over the next few days.  

To all our other 2ww's - good luck.   The waiting is just awful and I suppose the only thing I found that helped was to keep busy. I am thinking of you all.  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## madmisti

Claire - so sorry it was a BFN for you too hun    Sure you will feel really positive after your visit to Reprofit and will be able to look ahead with renewed purpose  

Roo and Suity - hope 2WW isn't driving you too bonkers!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## muddypaws

So sorry FM, Cem, Hope. It's so hard.  

Lots of love to Suity and Roo for this 2ww....have everything crossed for you.      

Love Muddy x


----------



## amimad

Hugs to Hope, FM & CEM  , VERY sorry to see the results - this time. 

Sending lots of positive vibes to Roo (glad you made it through the snow) and Suitcase - any day now! 
  

(just popping in to see what's what , hope to be back on here myself next week, if snow doesn't stop flights)


----------



## Annaleah

Big    to Cem, FM and Hope.. thinking of you all. 

 Suity, Roo, Wizard and anyone else on 2ww ...hope you're holding up ok  
Annaleah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem, Hope and FM - sorry to hear your news x x 

   to suity, roo and wizard - thinking of you all x x x

Hope I've not missed anyone good luck x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo   this is the one, enjoy your relaxing week, hope 2WW madness doesn't kick in too much  

Cem, FM &  Hope, sorry it wasn't better news for you this time  

Suity, soon be test day   hope the rest of the 2WW is kind to you

Wizard   everything crossed

Take care all, hope I've not missed anyone
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, sorry that your result didn't change    . Good luck for your consultation in Brno    

FM and Hope, sorry that you didn't get good news this time either     

Roo, Suity and Wizard, sending you loads of   and  .  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

CEM, FM and Hope, so sorry to hear of your news.   Thinking of you and   the next cycle is the one.

Roo, Suity and Wizard, sending you lots of   and chilled vibes for as stress free a 2ww as possible.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire
I'm really really sorry about your BFN.     I hope the Brno consultation proves to be encouraging. 

FullMoon and Hope - So sorry about your BFNs.   Be gentle with yourselves... 

Suity, Wizard and Roo - I hope you're keeping sane. This waiting is impossible, isn't it?

I haven't got any pregnancy symptoms. Just the same progesterone pessary ones that I've had all this time. I know it's not scientific, but it doesn't feel likely to have worked. I've avoided doing an early test. I hated the feeling last time I did that - being almost sure I was neg, but clinging on to a tiny hope. At the mo, I'm still a maybe... 

Definitely TMI coming up - the progesterone is wreaking havoc on my poor stomach. I'm so constipated I look at least 3 months pg... and you probably think I'm exaggerating. My friend is horrified. And it's painful too. I've tried everything (walking, fruit, lactulose, water). The clinic said they will give me something stronger if necessary - I can't carry on like this. It's unbelievable. Fortunately I'm among friends and so wearing jogging bottoms 2 sizes bigger than normal (!) is acceptable. Heaven help me if I'm like this when I go back to work. 

Sorry - bit of a ramble there.  

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww. 
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Onestep - I know exactly what you mean - am similarly 'blocked' myself.... 

Also really really tired and this time I also feel nauseous - never had that before with the progesterone but looked it up and def a side effect....feel all round crap actually....which of course won't matter if I get a BFP, but if I don't.....

The waiting is really quite hellish, not sure how much longer I will hold out before doing an early test. Tomorrow is the first time I actually could in that the hcg trigger will be gone....will try to hold out to Thurs/Fri though....

Fingers crossed for us all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thank you for the ideas Patterdale and Lou. On the prune front - I ate a whole 400g can of prunes yesterday. Lots of noise ensued, but no action... maybe regular glasses of juice would be better. 

I love malt loaf.   That would be a v pleasant one to try, whether or not it "works"!

At least it's given me something else to obsess about!  

OneStep


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhh Onestep - my total empathy  . I've been the same for 13 weeks now. I can't drink fruit juices because they upset my bladder condition. I never 'go' normally anymore, I just wait 3 or 4 days and then take some senna tablets before bed. The GP told me to take a 40 dose of the lactulose once when it was very bad. It was very unpleasant but it worked  .

My friend insists a mars bar a day sorted her out - so I'm happily trying that at the moment    . It can be ever so painful though


----------



## Maya7

Hi One step - I'm with Lou on the prune juice remedy... only thing that works for me.  As long as it is as cold as possible - nothing worse than warm p juice if you're feeling nauseous!!  good luck with that..

Lots of       for Suity Roo and Wizard ... hope you're all doing ok?

Love
Maya


----------



## Chowy

CEM and Fullmoon          

CEM good luck on Wednesday honey

Chowy


----------



## lulumead

Cem hope Brno is good, I'd be very interested to hear how you found it, as might be my next option.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - I should be so lucky - have spent the entire day on telcos - since 8am with no break (literally have to dash to the loo and put the phone on mute for a minute!)

Still good in a way as don't want to think about testing....sure it's going to be negative, just feel nothing (apart from blocked up!)  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Suity - sending you loads of           for when you test

All the best
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire    that's true - being bunged up has its advantages!!

Maya - thanks....finding it very hard to be positive about this and I think it's because I know it hasn't worked. I know that sounds crazy but this is my 4th 2WW (excluding the 3 IUI before) and I just have a feeling....still let's hope I'm wrong....

Suitcase
x


----------



## muddypaws

Gosh lots of people on the 2ww at the moment. Hope people are surviving OK. Lots of love to you all. Really hope this is the one for you Suity x  

I have the old bunged up thing too but it doesn't seem to be as bad as some. Have taken to branflakes for breakfast every day and the odd curry. 

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Claire, Hope, and Fullmoon -   I'm so sorry to have read about your BFN's. I haven't read all the posts yet to see if you have Plan B's but will try and catch up. I do hope you're all OK and managing with the awful disappointment.

Suity & Roo - Hope you're both keeping sane. Remember to stay away from the pee sticks    (if at all possible ).

Well - I've had a mars bar everyday and today    I went a bit without any sena


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Hope my fellow 2 wwers are doing ok

any early testers yet ??  

r xx


----------



## wizard

Thanks to all of you who have wished me well - OneStep, annaleah, mini the minx, jovigirl, lou-an, felix42, maya7 - it's so kind of you to take the time.  Well I'm only on 7dpo and have started the loopy mad bit where I.can't.concentrate.on.anything.  

I'm not just knicker-watching but actively searching for signs- if you know what I mean....  I have no signs at all, and whilst I know it's early days when I had a chem pregnancy a few months back things were definitely happening about now, I had some very early signs.

Problem with me is I work from home and it's a killer - I end up getting no work done, obsessively googling 2ww symptoms, implantation signs, IUI stats, fertility and age.....  you name it, I google it.  God what did we do before computers?  It's times like this I wish I didn't have one, it would at least make.me.do.something.else!!

Anyone else losing it slightly?  It would make me feel better if I was not the only fruitnut around here.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard - I'm losing it too, so you're not alone. I'm staying away from here tbh as it makes me worse...but am thinking of my fellow 2WW'rs

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Ah wizard and Suity -   So sorry that you are not doing too well on the 2ww front. Each pregnancy is totally different and signs that you had in one are not the same as you will have in another.

I am doing ok at the moment but am only day 3 post transfer. Give me a few more days and i'm sure I will be with you 

r x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity and Wizard,   for your 'madness'. Hang on in there!

Sending all our lovely 2wwers oodles of   and  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Annaleah

...my computer is the oldest, slowest dinosaur in the world - was great for the 2www as I couldn't be bothered to wait for the pages to load to tell me all the things that would make me anxious.  Wizard, I had no symptoms at all (except a face full of spots) but the knicker checking was pretty bad and has actually got loads worse (sorry TMI)!!!  

 to Roo, Suity and Wizard (and anyone else i've missed) lots  
Annaleah xx


----------



## indekiwi

OneStep, lots of     and     for your test tomorrow.  

Suitcase, Wizard, Roo, hope you've all got lots of interesting / fun distractions to get you through this time.    

Annaleah, you made me smile - I swear I was obsessed with my knickers for virtually the duration of my pregnancy.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Onestep, wishing you heaps of luck for test day!!

Roo, Suity and Wizard, hang in there.  Thinking of you and your precious cargo too!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Still quite stunned - but I got a  !!! (1 test yesterday and 2 today - I just couldn't believe it and didn't want to post just in case it wasn't true)

[fly]I'm pregnant[/fly]   

I have NO symptoms and was more than 95% convinced it hadn't worked. It got to the stage I was looking into alternative clinics (who'd have sperm and no waiting list) for 3 hours on Tuesday - feeling very down and crying on the phone to my current clinic.

My GP has just agreed to write a prescription for Cyclogest, so I don't have to pay for that - following on from discussions on other threads, I realise how unusual that is.

 I realise there's a long way to go - but WOW!!!!!! 

Now for some prune juice to celebrate - still not a lot of action on that front


----------



## Maya7

Onestep - am *ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED *  for you ...

Congratulations!!!!!   

Take care of yourselves
Maya


----------



## lulumead

yippeeee...brilliant news! rest up and enjoy.

xxxx

Hope the rest of you are doing ok...I'm off to have blue dye squirted up my tubes....slightly dreading it!


----------



## Roo67

onestep -      

fantastic news - lets hope that this is the first on many.#

Roo x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thank you!
Roo, Suity, Wizard - the very best of luck - hang in there! 

Lulu - hope it all goes smoothly and the outcome is good.

All the best
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

onestep brilliant news for you honey!!!        
Take care and rest up mini x x


----------



## Sima

Oh OneStep - I am so happy for you.  What a great surprise.  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Enjoy the feeling       

Lulu - good luck with the test today.  I have mine set for next Thursday since my doc once to check for any scaring following the hysteroscopy last year.  I am sure it will go well for you.  Do not forget to take your pain killers before the procedure.


----------



## indekiwi

OneStep, BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!                    

Lulu, good luck - hope all goes smoothly!  

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Onestep  .  Well done..wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy.

 Roo, Suity and Wizard that good news is heading your way too.

Indekiwi - reassuring to hear i'm not the only one obsessed with my knickers - it's fast becomeing my most regular daily activity    Hope my anxieties ease once I get the viability scan out the way and hear a heartbeat
Annaleah xx


----------



## muddypaws

Onestep, that's fantastic....well done!  
        

Muddy x


----------



## wizard

OneStep that is just fantastic news and I am so so pleased for you.  Just brilliant


----------



## Elpida

OneStep - Congrats, fab news!!

Ex


----------



## indekiwi

Annaleah - sadly it didn't work that way for me...I remained knicker-obsessed to the last - at first couldn't believe that I was really truly pregnant, and later was looking for signs of impending labour.  Should have taken up tea leaves instead.


----------



## Maya7

Annaleagh - have to agree with Inde ... although it becomes a daily reassurer in a way, post scan ... It will most likely be coupled with boob alert and nausea gauge ... 

Maya


----------



## winky77

Hey OneStep!!!  What Fantastic News ....I am so pleased for you!        

Good luck to our other 2wwers....     .....stop knicker peeking! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Huge congratulations Onestep - hope you ahev a happy, healthy pregnancy  

To al the 2WWers going   - here's hoping for similar news for all of you   

Misti xx


----------



## Chowy

One Step

Congratulations, 

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Onestep    . Sooo thrilled for you hun


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Onestep I am so chuffed for you, many congratulations! 

Hope the rest of the 2WWers are bringing more good news soon  

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, that is fantastic news. Congratulations   . Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Hope all our other 2wwers are doing ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh CONGRATS ONE STEP!!!!!!!!!!!! fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
good luck to the others!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations on your  Onestep, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## Damelottie

How are you both doing Suity and Roo?


----------



## bingbong

OneStep congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So you got there one step at a time! I am so pleased for you and hope that you have a knicker checking free pregnancy  

  to the other 2WWers.

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Onestep many congrats with your BFP    take care hun   

Suity thinking of you, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow (or I should say today!!)     

Roo how you doing?? fingers and toes crossed for you too   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, sending you bucket loads of   and  .   that you get your BFP today  . Thinking of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - thinking of you take care x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Firstly huge congratulations to Onestep - I'm sorry I didn't say so earlier but that's fantastic and I hope you have a happy and smooth pregnancy.

I've known for days that it was BFN for me but did not want to post until OTD because although I know you all mean well, I can't cope with the 'don't lose hope until test day' messages. I would love to be able to post today and say those messages would have been right and it's miraculously changed into a BFP, but there's no happy ending for me and this morning I am still most definitely, 'not pregnant'.

I don't know what now. After 4 failed IVF I am beginning to fear that I will never have children, and if that's the case, then life seems pretty pointless really. But this thread is not the place for those discussions. I will post elsewhere to try to figure out what next for me. 

In the meantime, wishing those still 'in waiting' all the very very best, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - so sorry hun   

words are pointless at a time like this so just to say I am thinking of you    

R x


----------



## julianne

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry  I know how much you needed this to be a BFP.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity       have posted on other thread.
Thinking of you   x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I am so sorry      
Thinking of you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Laura - I had a very bad feeling when you were quiet. I was   it was because it was a BFP and you were being cautious until OTD.

Gutted for you


----------



## Sima

Suity - I am so sorry to hear your news.  You have been through so much already so I know you must be feeling very disappointed.


----------



## Mifi

Suity I am so so gutted for you hun   , I really know how much you needed this to be 'the one' you are in my thoughts and you know where I am if you need        

Life is just so cruel and we have had far too many BFN on this thread already and its only Feb!!!     NOT FAIR!!! 

Roo, hang on in there


----------



## Maya7

Suity - am so sorry to hear your news...      

Please take care of yourself and when you are ready, search out all the options you have and give yourself the chance to consider these options.  

If you need a sounding board at any stage please know you have so many supporters - myself included - on site who will help in any way we can..

Love
Maya


----------



## Chowy

Hi Suity

Sorry to hear your news, but please be positive about the future honey.  You have not had 4 failed IVF's as you did get pregnant with the one, so you know that you can and hopefully this means their is light at the end of the tunnel.  I know it ended very sadly but you did get pregnant, hold that in your thoughts.

Sending you a big hug and as the others have said we are thinking of you.

Chowy


----------



## madmisti

Suity - no words hun. Big hugs   

Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

suity    



nothing else I can say...
xx


----------



## wizard

Suity so sorry - I've posted on your other thread.

And it's a no for me again this month.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard       sorry to hear is was a no again.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Wizard - sorry that it wasn't to be for you again this month 

So I'm back here on my own - day 8 and now started to go slowly   have had quite a few twinges (prob progesterone) and yesterday a lot of sharpe pains in L side ?

Still not bought any Pee sticks - aren't I good ??  

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - you are being good!!!  
Sending lots of        
Take care x x


----------



## julianne

Roo I'm having the weirdest pains too.  I've been getting the really sharp stabby pains on  each side, and I've got a general 'weird' feeling down there that I just can't explain!  I don't know if it's the bloating or what, but I'm not very comfortable.  Yesterday i was convinced it hadn't worked, today I just don't know.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Julianne sending       that those are impant pains... Take care x x x


----------



## julianne

Thanks Mini.  I've discovered that it's one thing reading about it when other people are going through it, but it's something else entirely to be feeling it going "well, what the heck is going on down there...?!"


----------



## Damelottie

Julianne and Roo - hang on in there    . If its any help I've got horrible AF pains today     so they don't mean anything for sure   

Wizard - so so sorry


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard, so sorry to read your news.    

Roo and Julianne, fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Maya7

So sorry Wizard ... I wish you all the very best with moving on to IVF if that is still your next step...

Roo and Julianne ... I really hope things turn out positively for you ...


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. This isn't technically a 2ww question but I see that the women here have tried a mixture of IUI and IVF with varying success, and I don't know whether to continue with IUI until I can start IVF in April or just wait until then. My thoughts in the debate:
For:
-I'm 39 in September. Continuing with IUI just adds extra chances of success, however small...
-I did conceive on my second IUI (but it was a chemical pregnancy)
-I'm not desperate to start IVF, as the stakes seems so much higher (ok so are the odds of it working, but I think that stats are piffle when it comes to individuals)

Against:
-Money. Each time, with the sperm, it's costing just under £1,000
-More agonising 2wws. Having just come out of one, this does not thrill me
-Only 2 straws of sperm left. If I carry on with IUI I will need to order more for IVF. And I don't want to wait to see if they work first as the donor may not have any then and I'll have to wait months for another release. And again the cost of ordering more...

On a slightly different note, I've decided to do natural cycles as my clinic will only inseminate with a max of 2 follicles on a stimulated cycle. If more than 2 go over 14mm they abandon the cycle. I think this is a bit harsh, and just getting 2 is not easy. The one medicated cycle I did stressed me out horribly as they told me they were abandoning it, just before xmas. I _pleaded_ with the doctor to let me go ahead and eventually the consultant agreed. It was all in vain as it didn't work, but I just wondered what your thoughts were. My thinking was I'd rather go ahead with one egg than have the cycle abandoned if I overstimmed, especially as the 2 max seems a bit over cautious (particularly given my age). I also conceived on a natural cycle. What are thoughts on medicated vs unmedicated with a max of 2 eggs folks?


----------



## Maya7

Sorry Wizard - dont think I can offer any worthwhile input on your med v unmed question ... hopefully some of the others will be able to give input...

Just wanted to chip in something though ... I am older than you which influenced my decision- I began this journey at 40 - and did three IUIs the first of which was going to work, unmedicated, (didnt work) second with Clomid (no success) third (Puregon) no success... all at LWC and expensive enough  ... I decided that I had to do IVF if I was really serious... I found FF just as I had made the decision and knew I would need more support for what I thought would be a more stressful and intrusive procedure,...I began exploring tx abroad and had OEIVF in Reprofit for not so much more than the IUI and my outcome as you can see from my signature was +ve.  I thought the IUIs were more stressful as I had to travel to London by plane to get IUI txs and in Brno, I was more relaxed ... physically, no major side effects with the drugs on IVF as opposed to IUI - although didnt get so many follicles, all it takes is one good egg... with ICSI the chances are increased and this also I believe helps with older women's eggs (not just for male factor issues)... so if you have limited vials, this would be recommended (I only had one vial so I couldnt afford for things to go wrong with the vial on the day!

You may be lucky and have IUI work and so can avoid IVF ... but there is also the risk of being down a lot of money and heading into IVF tx with the accumulated stress of IUIs which havent worked... Sorry there are no easy answers.  I dont want money ever to be a factor in me investing in my future but I had to think of the expense of IUIs with low percentage success rate versus a higher level IVF tx with better success possibility... I know I made the right decision for me... but we all have to weigh up the odds bearing in mind our ovarian reserve levels, our capacity to keep undergoing tx (emotionally and financially) and the level of intervention we are able/prepared to undergo...

I wish you all the very very best in reaching a decision that suits you.
Maya


----------



## wizard

Maya that's a really helpful post, thanks so much for taking the time.  Would you mind telling me if you did a long or short protocol with the IVF?  

Joanna


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard, 

I conceived my first son using medicated IUI just after my 38th birthday so clearly am a bit biased...LFC aims for producing between 2 and 4 follicles using medicated IUI, and insists on conversion to IVF or abandonment if more than four follicles are produced.  There is no guarantee that all the follicles will contain eggs (whether on a natural or medicated cycle).  Use of puregon or whatever obviously drives up the price, but presumably with more follicles (and hopefully eggs within), also drives up the success rates.  LFC also bastes twice, at the start and end of ovulation, so using up two straws of semen.  Based on the foregoing, it doesn't, on the face of it, look like your clinic maximises its patients' chances of falling pregnant with IUI, but certainly there may be many women who for all sorts of reasons are attracted to this clinic because they would prefer not to use stimms or are trying to minimise the possibility of falling pregnant with twins.  

IVF has much better success rates, but also much greater costs attached, involves much higher drug dosages (unless on a natural cycle, which again some women will prefer for all sorts of reasons) and is far more invasive.  I really felt the difference between medicated IUI and IVF - I didn't have many if any side effects on low dose puregon (ie 150ml) but on 400ml of puregon life seemed to turn on its head.  I also had ICSI, which required only one straw of sperm being thawed, and since I don't have much left, this was an important consideration for me.  

It wouldn't make much sense to me to take stimms where the maximum benefit is producing two follicles rather than one, and there is a greater likelihood of the cycle having to be abandoned because you'd reacted well to the drugs.  However, if the sperm situation is a major factor, and it sounds like it is, then frankly I would be heading straight to IVF to maximise the chance of falling pregnant whilst conserving ammunition for later attempts if necessary.

Anyway, there is no right choice in all of this, just what works best for you.  Good luck in your decision making!

A-Mx  

PS Just saw your last post - I have been on short protocol for all cycles of treatment to date.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wizard So sorry that it was a negative for  you again, I can't help your dilema as I have never done IUI's.
L x


----------



## lulumead

so for your BFN wizard.
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wizard, sorry to hear it was a BFN  

Roo, thinking of you  

Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

obviously I meant to say so sorry for your bfn wizard...rather than so your bfn  

I too am having to think through IUI to IVF, and I really don't know what to do for the best, so probably not much help. sorry.

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, sorry that it didn't work for you this month  . Good that you are thinking through your next steps. Good luck  

Roo, sending you loads of    . Well done for staying away from the pee sticks  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

indekiwi and rose, thanks very much for your comments.  It's always so good to get others' thoughts, so invaluable.  JJ, lulu, lou-ann and jovi, thanks for the good wishes x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Wizard ... I was on short protocol so that may be why i didnt get the stress build up a longer stimulation may have meant ... 

Hope 2ww not driving you too   Roo ...

Maya


----------



## amimad

Very sorry Wizard for your BFN,  . Sorry that I can't help with your query as I went straight to 'embryo adoption', even though I am still ovulating, because of my age. (apart from realising probably didn't have much chance, no clinic I know would treat me using my own eggs). But I do wish you best of luck with your decision, lots of info to take in.. x


----------



## Mifi

So sorry Wizard, be kind to yourself   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## muddypaws

Sorry for the BFN wizard. As for treatment, I had 3 unmedicated IUIs....bit neglectful of clinic actually as at 39 they really should have suggested medicated after the first failure. Anyway, I then moved to IVF mostly cos of age and money. Bearing in mind how many eggs I then got through before my current bfp (44), I'm glad I didn't do any more IUIs - could have been very expensive! Maybe the decision needs to be about money...I felt it wasn't worth spending another £1000 for IUI when for £3500 I could do ICSI and know more about my egg quality and ability to fertilise etc. With the same money as ICSI I would have had a max of 6 eggs with the IUIs (assuming 2 follicles, with a policy of abandoning on more than 2, which my clinic had) - why go for this (other than the obvious answer of less intrusion) when I got 17 eggs for the same price. Sounds a funny way of thinking about it but in my view it's a numbers game even though quality clearly counts too....for me, as an older person I think that it took quantity to get quality.

In short, I'm glad I didn't spend any more money on IUIs and wish I had been younger when I started the IVF...the longer you wait, the more the eggs might degrade...well, that was my thinking! Not sure if this helps at all!! Good luck with the decision.

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Wizard, so sorry to hear your result.  My situation is a lot different to yours as I didn't start til I was 41.  The only thing I would say though is that you just don't know how quickly your fertility might begin to decline, the 2ww and treatment are very stressful and IVF is not so much more difficult then IUI, so I'd recommend bringing out the big guns.  You also get the chance all being well to freeze some good embryos for siblings for when you're older.

Roo, wishing you lots of    for testing.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Thanks muddypaws, felix42 and amimad for sharing your thoughts, and aweeze and Full Moon for your hugs on the BFN.  The question is not 'either 'or', but rather 'and' 'or'.  I can't start IVF until April/May because of the clinic waiting lists, so the question is whether I should do IUIs until then in the hope it's a few more chances or whether to wait for IVF.  But I'm rather erring on the waiting for IVF now anyway....


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo  how you doing     x x


----------



## Roo67

Not good today - would have been the due date of my first miscarriage, have felt a bit our of sorts all day.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo -


----------



## Mifi

Ahh Roo


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo honey         
Totally understand why you must feel so    
I'm not quite sure how I'd feel...
Take care and stay strong x x x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sorry Roo  

Take care 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo,       

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Roo.  I'm not surprised you are having a difficult day.   

Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Roo - that must be so hard. Bug hugs hun - and hoping for a BFP to ease some of the pain   

Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs roo, I'm not surprised its difficult.     for a BFP this time round.
x


----------



## julianne

I second of all that!


----------



## Elpida

(((((((((Roo)))))))))))))


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for your thoughts girls  - wasn't sure how it would affect me tbh but it did hit me a bit hard. Got another one to go in june   but hopefully will have a distraction for that one  

R x


----------



## julianne

I'll drink (something non alcoholic) to that!


----------



## Mifi

I will drink to that too   My first date coming up fast also as 9 March and the thought of my egg recipients son really rubs the salt in the wound    Trying not to think about it but its practically impossible not to now. Really hoping for your BFP Roo


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo,  's. Here's   that you get your BFP tomorrow!    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

My official test date is Monday and will wait til then as have family do tomorrow and work on sunday.
I did do a sneaky early test on wed night which was BFN, but had had at least 3 litres of fluid in the day. Not really holding out any hope for a change but stranger things have happenend.

will let you all know.

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, definitely keeping everything crossed for you.  
      A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Roo I'm really hoping it's good news on Monday


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo have eveything crossed for you on Monday          
   stay away from those pee sticks!!
Take care honey x x x x


----------



## Roo67

Can I be cheeky and ask a favour   I am bored with 1807 bubbles can someone blow me some please 

R x


----------



## wizard

Done Roo


----------



## indekiwi

Wouldn't dream of refusing!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too Roo x


----------



## Elpida

Bubbles for you Roo

Ex


----------



## Roo67

Thanks guys - small things ..........................  blown you all some back too.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

me too


----------



## Maya7

Have blown some bubbles for luck ... hope they work..


----------



## some1

Hello - I have got a lot to catch up on, but just wanted to say congratulations to OneStep and so very sorry for all the bfns - thinking of you all  

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

for you Roo, also blown lots of bubbles, glad you have distractions this weekend   

Some1 good to her from you, hope all is well    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## julianne

Roo I still hope you're going to get that little line come up.  Wed was way too early anyway! Bad girl!  

Fingers crossed for Mon!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I have my fingers and toes crossed for you for OTD

If I had of been able to  proceed with ET on my last trip to BCN I would have been testing today, and I said if it was psotive I would have called the child Valentino or Valentina (need a Spanish ilk on it) nobody liked this so maybe they were spared and want to wait for a nicer name!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Aww, JJ.  I quite like Valentino but I guess it rather depends on what the whole name looks like.  Hope you're feeling ok today?

I just bought a friend of mine and me some flowers to compensate for no V Day ones and the florist clearly pegged us both as lesbians.  It's lovely to have flowers isn't it, even if we have to buy our own.

Happy Valentine's Day everyone and a special  one to Roo for test day on Monday.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## julianne

I thought about the valentine's connection, but not sure about that, especially with my surname (no boy especially is going to thank me for that!)


----------



## Felix42

Congrats again Julianne!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

given you a little bubbly magic Roo!  hope monday brings us lovely news.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Roo - hoping BFn was just because too early. lots of   and   fro Monday hun  

Happy Valentines Day to all. I got a huge bunch of roses delivered.................for my neighbour who is away    Just my luck!!

Love
misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Misti. what a b****r! Hope that gives you Valentine points for next year.

Roo, keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Roo


----------



## Chowy

Roo

Thinking of you

All the best

Chowy


----------



## julianne

thinking about you Roo.  Everything crossed.


----------



## Annaleah

fingers crossed for tomorow Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Roo   x


----------



## lulumead

roo              

for tomorrow.
xx


----------



## winky77

Roo.....got everything crossed for you for tomorrow sweetie!  I want to be heading out to Brno with a big grin on my face for my mate's BFP!       

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for all the good wishes girls - if hoping, praying and all of the singles girlies rooting for you would make a difference it would deffo be positive. I've never been this nervous about testing before.

Good luck for your trip out to Brno Winky - hope I can give you that grin on your face

r xx


----------



## Jane65

GOOD LUCK, HONEY.
Thinking of you.
Jane
XX


----------



## Roo67

Any news yet or is that little one too comfy in there ??


----------



## bingbong

Roo,
your 2ww has felt like ages to me, so can't imagine how you are feeling.         for you for tomorrow.

Bingbong x


----------



## muddypaws

Good luck for tomorrow Roo   

Muddy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo             

Take care mini x x x


----------



## Elpida

Thinking of you this morning Roo


----------



## julianne

Oh man, the pressure on Roo must be awful    I'm not surprised she's scared to test.


----------



## Roo67

Thanks as ever girls - your support is what has helped me through.

But I'm afraid it wasn't enough as got a resounnding BFN this morning     Still feels a little numb - I think I knew but also thought I'd had some positive signs too. Not sure where to go from her - will take a bit of time .


Winky and Felix counting on you too now.


R xx


----------



## julianne

Oh Roo, I don't know what to say.  I am SO sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Jane65

Big hugs to you, (((((Roo))))).
Jane
XX


----------



## wizard

Roo I logged on to see if you'd got your result yet and I was so so sorry it's a no.  I was so hoping to see a different post from you.  Take good care of yourself


----------



## Maya7

Roo - am so sorry things didnt work for you this cycle


Maya


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Roo - am really sorry to hear your news    Be gentle with yourself    
OneStep


----------



## bingbong

Roo,
Really sorry to hear about your BFN    

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Roo - I am sorry to hear your news.  Take Care of yourself.


----------



## Annaleah

Roo    such an unfair journey sometimes.  Am thinking of you.
Annaleah xx


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, I wish I could provide more support than write down words of sorrow and comfort, but am so sad to hear your news.     

A-Mx


----------



## kylecat

Really sorry to read your news Roo  . It's just so utterly unfair.  

We are all thinking of you,

Take care

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo      thinking of you x x  x


----------



## going it alone

Roo - So sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of love and cyberhugs. This whole rollercoaster is so unfair.       

Love 
Sam x


----------



## lulumead

big        Roo, so sorry that it wasn't good news.

Take care of yourself.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, I am so sorry that it wasn't good news this morning      .
Take care, thinking of you.. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Really sorry to hear this Roo, we're here when you need us     x x x


----------



## Elpida

Oh Roo, I'm so sorry, lots of hugs

E x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo so sorry hun  - I guess you haven;t had time to plan a strategy
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Roo    

Muddy


----------



## Mifi

So sorry Roo    Life is just so rubbish at times    Take care hun, be kind to yourself


----------



## Felix42

Huge    Roo.  Thinking of you.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Oh Roo Hun - so so sorry    

take your time plannign next move and be gentle with yourself

Love and hugs
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm so sorry Roo....it's all just crap isn't it?


Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Roo - so sorry to read your news - thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks girls. need a bit of time to get my head sorted before I decide what next ??

R xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Roo....I know we exchanged texts on monday but finally on line courtesy of the Grand so wanted to say it on here too........SO so sorry chuck.....be strong .....life is pants sometimes....am thinking of you xxxxx   

..Winky


----------



## Chowy

Thinking of you Roo, sending you lots of  

Chowy


----------



## amimad

Roo - only just come back and caught up - VERY very sorry, it's not fair.


----------



## amimad

hi guys, afraid I have a BFN to report.. I tested this morning and now, at nearly midnight, is first chance to post, so feeling very resentful of work today - although perhaps it has been a good distraction.
I AM fed up but I know it was only my second attempt. Alas, the third will have to wait until I have saved up. And most work stress would ease after Easter, so not before then!
I haven't got a great strategy, except I'm going to do all the things I haven't been able to, like running and hiking and having a few drinks on my birthday next week!!
GOOD Luck to those who have 2WW coming up!
will def keep checking in here to keep up better!
thanks ever so much for all your support, especially as it can be a strange isolating experience xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Very sorry to hear this Amimad  

Hope you enjoy doing all the things you haven't been able to do  

Suitcase
x


----------



## amimad

Many thanks suitcase   it's a tedious old thing at times, but, like you, shan't give up just yet 
hugs to you too  x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Amimad       sorry it wasn't good news.
Take care mini x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Amimad, so sorry to hear your news.    

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Amimad - so sorry that it wasn't to be for you too.  

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

animad so sorry to hear about your negative result  - be kind to yourslf.  Don't IM have a 3 cycle refund scheme ? I know they do for DE cycle.

Best of luck 
L x


----------



## Maya7

Animad - sorry things didnt work out for you this time.

Take care of yourself until you are ready to go again.

Maya


----------



## dottiep

Hi all - just wanted to send my wishes to those who have had bad news recently. 
Also sending   and   to Winky & Coco........ I really hope this is the cycle for both of you!

Love to all
Dottie
x


----------



## winky77

Amimad... so sorry to hear your news    .  Am sending you     for the the next go  (and winning lottery in meantime which I think all of us could do with !!!) 

Well think I better add myself to the list......OTD is 7th March..... lucky number 7 again?!?!    that one (or two!) of the 3 musketeers makes it !  

lol and   to Coco too....

..Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Amimad, sorry it wasn't to be this time  

Good luck Winky & Coco     

Ooooh I think there might be more twins around soon  

Take care
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Sima

Good luck to Coco and Winky on the 2ww.

Animad - I am sorry you did not get your BFP this time.  Fingers crossed it will not take too long before you can try again.


----------



## madmisti

Animad - so sorry    Hope you can find a way to try again soon

Winky and Coco  - hope 2WW flies by and you both get a wonderful BFP!! 

Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Animad, sorry that it was a BFN for you    

Sending Coco and Winky bucket loads of   and  !!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

eeekkkk.....two week wait is going far too quick......at this stage I kind of like living in blissful ignorance about the result...!  Am sure I'll be insane by the end of the weekend tho!  

have had a few tummy twinges.....and I definately more tired....but hard to know if it's the drugs or something nesting !! 

Coco....hope you are still resting and continuing to feel better...

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

what's your test date winky??

hope you and Coco manage not to go    !!!  really looking forward to some positive news on here.

big hugs
xxxxx


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - glad to hear the 2www madness isn't getting you just yet.  Really hope you have a someone or two nesting in there honey  

Coco - hope you feel better soon
Annaleah  (now if I could just get off the computer I may get sleep) xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Lulumead.. test date is the 7th March......if I last that long!  That will be 17 days after fertilisation so I always think it is waiting a bit too long! 

I am being very naughty....but I like it!.....I am down in Manchester running a training course today and they are just preparing some group work to feedback so I thought I'd have a sneaky look on FF....!!  Good job no-one is looking over my shoulder! 

lol....Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky!!!  Naughty girl         
Am sat in working  - moderating the works website... honest!!! LOL

Hope both you and coco are not going too stir crazy on this 2WW.
Take care mini x x x


----------



## lulumead

seems like a long time for both you and coco!

I am "working at home" so obviously checking this site all the time!

xx


----------



## Roo67

Sending          to Winky and Coco

R xx


----------



## Mifi

Coco

I have had OHSS twice I can really sympathise, hope you feel better soon and have everything crossed for a BFP   

Winky - everything crossed for you too   

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Just wanted to send Coco and Winky loads of   and  .  

 that you both can bring some positive news to the board this week!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

WINKY AND COCO!!! SENDING LOTS OF .... would be soo good to see some good news - no pressure though!! 
Meanwhile... 
You _guys_! (puts on American accent)... last night - very late - was first chance to log back in and see lots of lovely messages - Claire, Misti, Mini, Coco, Winky, Lou-Ann, Jovi, Sima, Rose, A-M, Roo, Maya, JJ - thank you SO much 
JJ - alas.. yes I did ask but there's no refund-type deal for the embryo 'adoption' procedure. That's partly, I think, because it's a much simpler procedure (no synching with a donor etc) and so costs much less in the first place (though like all these things, it soon adds up once you're past the first attempt)
ah well.. had some exercise in lovely sun today over the cliffs and have touch of sunburn! and drank some beer last night, silver lining and all that 
L x
ps if I left out anyone, apologies, brain still addled.


----------



## Felix42

Coco & Winky, wishing you lots of  for your 2ww. Not too much longer now. 

Love & hugs 
Felix xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Animad - welcome back    Good to hear you sounding quite positive - everything crossed that your next tx will be 'the one'    Can't believe you got sunburn in Feb - though it was a lovely day! Enjoy the alcohol while you can  

Winky and Coco - hope you are not going too nuts on 2WW. Wondering just how long you can hold out Winky!! 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

mmm...mistimop....are you sure you weren't looking over my shoulder when I went pregnancy test shopping today!?!?  ......the ones that say they can test 6 days before AF is due jumped in my basket ....somehow?!?!  I am torn between testing early and waiting until my official OTD on the 7th because 7 is my lucky number and I got 7 embies so feels like an omen! 

The last week has flown by pretty quickly what with going down to Manchester and being quite busy....this week is all Scotland based and less things going on so I'll have to work on distracting myself! ...... I feel ok....have some symptoms which could be drugs as much as pregnancy so trying not to read too much into it!  .....just a bit fed up with progestrone goey knickers...sorry TMI ! 

Coco....spose it is impossible for you to pick out any pregnancy symptoms with everything else you are dealing with, you poor thing!  Do you think you'll last out until sunday to test ?!!??!

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky do wait!!!  for your lucky day- don't forget those test sticks are designed for women who have not triggered and have no HCG in the system.  I never test early as I think PUPO and live the dream as long as possible.

Good Luck to all 2wwers


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wishing all you fabulous ladies currently on the 2ww all the very best - an no peeing on sticks early!!!       the pee stick   is inforce!!!

I'm not sure who's on the wait at the moment, winky   coco   Joe  ... 

Anyone else - have been absent four only a couple of days and am lost trying to play catch up!!! 
mini x x x  x


----------



## madmisti

Ha Winky - I am all seeing and all knowing    Do try and hold out as all those 7's sound good  

Coco - really hope you won't have to go thru all this again  

Moni - Joe will be starting 2WW tomorrow after ET

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Candee

Good-luckl to everyone!    
And winky, have you noticed that this 2WW ladies part SEVEN!!!!!
It must mean something! 
Jandee


----------



## kylecat

Just wanted to say good luck to Winky and Coco - please don't test too early! I am thinking of you both and really hoping that you both get the result you want, 

Lots of Love
kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky and Coco - wishing you LOTS AND LOTS of luck for test day.

I am off to Derbyshire tomorrow eve to spend my birthday weekend with my oldest school friend - I've been feeling low about turning 39 and no closer to my baby dream, so have decided a change of scene will do me good. 
No real internet access there, will try to check from phone but is difficult as signal patchy

So, wishing you tonnes of luck and PLEASE text me with your news (or someone else text me - pretty sure several folks have my number  )

Will be thinking of you both,
love
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Coco, glad you are feeling better - you certainly have had a rough time of it.  Fingers crossed it turns out positively.

Happy birthday Suity & Rose...we'll keep it on the lowdown!
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Coco good luck for Monday  

Winky Good luck for Saturday.   

Suity rose have good birthdays.
xx

well I'm offically in this 2ww hell and only on day 2. trying not to analyse every symptom this time just trying to relax.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

How are the lovely 2WW ladies bearing up
Thinking of you al x x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - very Happy Birthday for the weekend. Funnily enough, my oldest school friend lives in Derbyshire too! Hope you have a great time and can celebrate your special day without it being marred too much by thoughts of years passing and no baby - remember you will only actually be a day older than the day before  

Rose - Happy Birthday for next week to you too - celebrate all the wisdom and courage and strenght you have accumulated rather than focussing on fertilty etc  

Joe - congrats again on being PUPO - hope 2WW goes fast and you getthat BFP!!   

Coco - really hope you are wrong hun and you jump on with news of BFP   

Winky - hare you managing to resist those pee sticks?!!  

Mini - sorry for the typo which meant I called you Moni!! 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps......I am still hanging on in there.....going steadily insane.....today is day 15 post EC......the day I tested last time .....but I am still holding out for the 7.07am on the 7th my offical OTD  (Lou....you've created a monster with that wonderful suggestion!) ..... I think I have AF type pains and then find it's just wind  TMI !!!.....but do feel a bit periody like Coco said so am not feeling too optimistic......and I am constantly knicker checking......this is such a crazy thing we put ourselves through! 

Joe.....you can't go insane yet....long way to go yet!! 

Coco....hang on in there cycle buddy! I am routing for you! 

oooo....I feel sick just thinking about it all! 

..Winky


----------



## DitzyDoo

Winky I'll be online at 7.08 to see your good news post.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky and Coco, hope you manage to stay sane for the last couple of days!!    

Joe, glad you got home - eventually . If its any consolation, I once spent about 2 hours driving up and down a M-way trying to find my exit - the trip should have only taken about half hour!!! Hope your 2ww flies by  

Suity, hope you enjoy your birthday in Derbyshire with your friend  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

winky77 said:


> oooo....I feel sick just thinking about it all!


Hmm - maybe morning sickness  Well done on holding out so long - you deserve a medal! I too will be waiting for news. Think you should test 3 minutes before (or however many minutes your test says to wait) so you get RESULT at 7.07 

Coco - so so hoping you are wrong about pre period feelings 

Joe - you will definitely NOT be getting any symptoms yet if you are pregnant, so try not to over analyse and enjoy the feeling of being PUPO 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

To all the 2WW'ers time for some of you is getting really really close - have everything crossed (which is a bit of a pain when trying to go to the loo!! LOL)
Take care stay strong and remember we're here x x x  x


----------



## winky77

still hanging on in there.....feeling     but those    are doing a good job !  And Pants mantra is still manifesting.....well they are clean if I ignore the Progesterone gunk !!  By this point last time my AF was definately showing itself....so I am starting to feel a little bit of optimism creeping back in!! ......have tried to find things to distract myself today....working at home with tonnes to do but nothing to a deadline.....so off to meet friend for lunch and then to pics tonight.....

Coco   .....hope you're not going crazy too!  

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, here's     that it's YOUR turn this time - not long to go now hun and I hope you get right back on this board with FANTASTIC news tomorrow.    

Coco, am crossing fingers, toes and eyes that a positive result brings you lots of smiles come Monday.
  

Joe, enjoy being PUPO - hope you manage to stay busy during the TWW.    

A-Mx


----------



## julianne

coco, if there's one thing I've learned by hanging around this board for years - that on the 2ww you can't trust ANYTHING.  Your body has been through a lot and is so full of hormones it honestly isn't an accurate indicator.  I had AF type pains too, loads of cramping, the lot.  I still had a BFP.  It's possible it worked, let's hope so eh?

Winky when are you testing?  I've lost track of who's doing what and when!


----------



## some1

Winky and Coco -sending you both loads of    !!  

Some1 

xx


----------



## kylecat

Winky - just wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for testing tommorrow.    
Will be thinking of you and glad to hear you are keeping busy today, I think it certainly helps!  

Coco - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!     Was lovely to chat last night, 

Love 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42

Winky,  keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!
Sounds good that there's no sign of AF unlike previous cycles. 

Joe,  for a positive result for you too. 

Suity, hope you have a lovely birthday weekend. 
Coco, so pleased to hear the OHSS has just about gone. What a nightmare for you tho. Good luck for Monday!!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Winky good luck for tomorrow honey. will be thinking of you. 

Coco good luck for monday too.  

Love joe

xx


----------



## wizard

Winky I can't wish you enough luck for tomorrow I'm rooting so much for you.
But I'll try - heaps and mountains and oceans of luck


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky loads of luck for tomorrow     

Coco hope you get through the rest of 2WW relatively sane   

Joe sending lots of     you way too, best of luck


Love
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sending you bucketfuls of luck for tomorrow,   this is your turn   

Coco, good luck for Monday    

  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

7 fairies for good luck Winky!

xxx

love to coco and Joe, hope you're doing ok too. x


----------



## Roo67

Don't know how I can drive my car with legs, toes and fingers crossed for you  

Will be thinking of you.

R xxx


----------



## winky77

If only wishes could create a conception I am sure I would have made it with all the positive vibes on here......but unfortunately it is another   for me. 

I don't really know what to say except I am absolutely gutted.  I think because I had 3 transferred and the additional drugs and I waited until OTD and had no AF signs...well my hopes were really up this time....it's a harder fall everytime.....

Right now I just feel suddenly exhausted with it all....but that's probably because I have been up and awake since 5am waiting for it to be 7am so I could do my test!!  So after posting this I am going to try and get a bit more sleep.....yeah right!!

I'd like to say I can just curl up in a ball for the rest of the day....but in my usual style I have offered to run a stand at the International Women's day event in our town today....not until mid pm ....and somehow I will find the strength to talk to other women about work-life balance and coaching...whilst my own life feels like a maelstrom....hey ho! 

Coco....and Joe....time for you guys to reverse the trend !   

..W


----------



## DitzyDoo

Winky I'm so so sorry honey. Sending you a big big hug  
I know I cant say anything to make it better, but am thinking of you babe.
xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky         nothing really I more I can say at the moment apart am here for you and totally gutted. Try and get some sleep.
Take care
mini x x xx


----------



## indekiwi

Dear Winky, I wish I could magic my way to Scotland and give you huge     this morning.  I'm so sorry your dreams have not been realised with this cycle of treatment and wish so much that the result had been different.  Have no doubt, your time will come - your strength, determination and enormous well of love will attract a truly beautiful soul to grow in your care.  

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, I am so so sorry that it was a BFN, am really gutted for you     
Thinking of you.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Winky.  I am so very sorry to read of your terrible news. As you say if only wishes could create a BFP. Be good to yourself & take it easy despite running your stall. Know we are all thinking of you and sending you hugs and  for this very difficult journey. 

Love and heartfelt hugs
Felix xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky, I am sorry  
Take care of yourself
Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky - Oh hun words fail me  so sorry 

L x


----------



## Sima

Winky - I am really sorry for you.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## kylecat

Hi Winky, I was really hoping to log on this morning and read different news. I am so so sorry that things haven't worked out for you again - it's just so unfair as you will be a fantastic mum.  

Please take good care of yourself - we are all thinking of you, 

Love and hugs    
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

oh winky...this is so unfair....sending you big  .

and lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Winky - so not the news we all hoped for you  . I am so so sorry


----------



## julianne

Winky I'm so sorry


----------



## bingbong

Winky, I am so sorry to hear about your bfn.  

I am thinking of you
bingbong x


----------



## wizard

Winky you must be so devastasted and I am so very very sorry.  xx


----------



## Candee

Oh Winky I am so very sorry. There is nothing I can think of to say. I was so hoping for you.
It is just so cruel..
All I can do is send you my love
Jan


----------



## some1

Winky - so sorry to read that it was a BFN    Thinking of you, hope you are okay

Some1

xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky - I know words can't help much but am SO SO sorry hun    Be kind to yourself

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - So so so sorry hun  words fail me   


R xx


----------



## Maya7

Winky - am so, so sorry things didnt work out differently for you this time. ... 


Maya


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Winky - really really sorry to hear it hasn't worked this time.     

OneStep


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....I just wanted to say a Big Thank You for all your lovely supportive messages.  It really means a lot to me.  I tested again this morning.....just to be sure ....as my AF has still not arrived?!?!? (day 30).  But it is still a negative.

Coco....keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow....we need some good news on here! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco wishing you luck for OTD!!


L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Coco good luck for tomorrow honey.  
xxx


----------



## Chowy

Winky

I feel like crying for you honey, sending you      

Take care

Chowy xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, good luck for tomorrow    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just back from w/e away and loads to do so no long posts tonight but quick one to wish you lots of luck tomorrow Coco - I have a good feeling about you     

Winky - we texted anyway, but so so sorry, I know how bloody awful these BFNs are, and it does get harder and harder to bounce back each time. Hope you're doing OK, take care of yourself   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky -  sending lots   .   Just felt sad and cross for you  when I saw your news. 

Coco - fingers crossed for tomorrow 
Annaleah xx


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck for tomorrow Coco, have my fingers, toes (ouch!) and eyes crossed for you!  
      

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Hoping so much it's good news for you tomorrow Coco, wishing you lots and lots of luck.

On a me note, I've felt quite teary today.  Could it be the down regging so soon?  If yes how the hell will I get to day 18?


----------



## muddypaws

Winky, so sorry that it wasn't to be..it's so unfair..     

Good luck for tomorrow Coco.  

Muddy


----------



## Maya7

Coco - hope you get the result you want tomorrow    

Wizard -   hope you are feeling better..

Maya


----------



## lulumead

big hugs for tomorrow Coco, so hope its positive...I think we all need some good news    (no pressure  )

xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh Coco - so so sorry, after all you have been through with the OHSS you deserved a different answer.

Take some time for you and G  

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

coco - its just not fair is it.  So sorry       
Take care mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Sorry to hear your news Coco


----------



## Sima

Coco - sorry to hear your news   I hope plan B comes to you relatively quickly.


----------



## Maya7

So sorry Coco    I wish it could have been a different result for you.


Maya


----------



## winky77

Coco...   as you know I am gutted for you...I really hoped you were going to turn the trend.  

am thinking of you lots

..Winky  xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Coco  . So so sorry to hear about the negative   . All my best for Plan B xxxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, this is such a tough road to walk some times, and you had a few mountain-sized boulders on yours to get even this far.    I'm so sorry   to read about your BFN and hope that after the last vestiges of that horrible OHSS have disappeared and the disappointment has ebbed, you will find the strength and determination to try again with those snow babies that you so carefully made.  

     

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco so sorry to hear your result and after everything that you have been through with your treatment ^hugeme^- take care of yourself while planning Plan B- never give up on your dream, once you have done one cycle the Drs learn so much more anout your body and how it responds !!!  would you consider mild ivf like at Create, or buying supersperm so that you don't need IVF? would the Bridge not take it back!!

Take care

L x


----------



## eddysu

Belated hugs to Winky on your BFN.    I was so sorry to hear the news.  I thought you were onto something with the steriods.  Hope you are taking time out for yourself.  

Sorry also to Coco.  After all you had been through I had hoped you'd get a different result.  

Thinking of you both.

Eddy


----------



## OneStepAtATime

So sorry Coco - thinking of you  
OneStep


----------



## Mifi

Winky and Coco I'm so gutted for you both    Just not fair!!!!!  

Coco if you are worried about having OHSS again you could ask your clinic if it would be appropriate for you to take Metformin before your next tx cycle as this drug helps prevent that and it can even improve the quality of your eggs. Unfortunately the side effects are blehhhhhhhhh but its worth it if it avoids OHSS, I was asked to take 3 tabs a day but never managed that dose on a good day I managed 2 tabs but most days it was just the one but still better than none (I am also very sensitive to all other drugs so if there is side effects I will 9 times out of 10 experience them, but you may not be so bad?). Like you I am very sensitive to stimming so my last IVF I had Metformin and a much lower dose of stims with extra monitoring and produced 24 good qual eggs - saying that I did end up in hosp for 10 days with borderline OHSS after ET but it still was nowhere near as bad as last tx & OHSS plus it was BFP which apparently can make OHSS much worse. Anyway something for you to think about   If I go another round of IVF I will have to take Metformin again or else the clinic will refuse tx so it should help prevent you getting OHSS again   

  Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

so sorry coco...    

xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Coco, so sorry babe, life is so unfair!  
Give yourself some time to look after yourself.
Take care
Joe
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco-   It is hard and I really thought that you would have good news today, as all the people I have met and know who have got OHSS also had a positive result with it, and many have their babies.  

I guess the questions you have re: why it happened it you thought that they were closely monitring you did it happen, why didn't they abandon ET, reduce your drugs etc etc  What drugs would they think of using for FET or can you have natural, there are some threads about follow up when have you got your follow up appt with the clinic?  

Take care hun, even with text book cycles, not everyone ends up pregnant and it is so hard.
L x


----------



## Annaleah

So sorry to read your news Coco, am thinking of you
Annaleah x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, I'm so sorry that you got a BFN after going through so much with your tx    
Thinking of you......

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Coco, it doesn't sound pathetic at all, just perfectly normal. OHSS is scary and awful and not that many of us have had to go through this...though I think that I was close on my second EC. Good news is that FET is much kinder to your system and as an oldie who conceived with a frostie, I can give hope that it does happen. It is a soul destroying journey but you will feel a bit stronger in a few days or weeks and have the courage to go on.  

Take care

Muddy x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco very sorry to hear your news  

xx


----------



## lulumead

coco when I saw the consultant at Create on friday she said they hadn't had a case of OHSS in 7 years...google Create Health clinic if you're interested or PM me.  You can read about her work, her name is Geeta Nargund and she's a bit of a mild IVF pioneer!  For me it makes sense not to take drugs that aren't necessary.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco -  , we've texted today but just wanted to say I'm so sorry things didn't work this time

It's SO hard to understand why sometimes you can have everything 'perfect' and BFN, then others who have low quality embies etc get BFP. I think one of the hardest things about this whole ttc/IVF journey is accepting that you can only do so much - you can follow the instructions to the letter and it still doesn't work - if you can mentally get your head around that, then I think it does make the whole thing easier....not a lot, but then there's not much that can make it easier really. 

I do hope you manage to find a plan B which works for you - let's hope those frosties do the trick...
Take care of yourself over the next few days, hope you feel less swollen soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - so so sorry it was a BFN - especially after all you've been through  . Great you have some frosties so you can do FET and no stimming, so no risk of OHSS. Hopefully that will work 

Take care 
Misti x


----------



## some1

Coco so sorry tp read that it was a BFN, you must be gutted _ am thinking of you hope your OHSS resolves very soon and you can find a plan B that you are happy with.

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

coco, hope ohss is fading.

Joe: how you doing?
x


----------



## julianne

The trouble with statistics and things being textbook is that actually, in RL they don't mean a thing.  We can get a bit sucked into the 'you're old, your eggs will be crusty' thing or ' your eggs aren't grade 1 and probably won't be any good' etc etc and expect that if everything doesn't look absolutely spot on as the experts would have it then our chances are zilch.  Nature and our bodies don't work that way.  38 yr old eggs can be wonderful quality, and sometimes ladies with grade 2 or 3 embies get a BFP instead of the one with textbook grade ones.  We need to lose the bull that we're filled with and remember that we are individuals, that our bodies are all very different and that we will probably not respond in a prescribed way.

coco if you're sensitive to stimms then a mild protocol would be perfect for you.  I started out looking at this years ago.  I liked Geeta and her approach seemed sound.  I did get frustrated with some communications problems I encountered there, but maybe they've resolved them now as lots of us were getting vocal about it.  Just be ready to push hard for results etc, as they were slack on that, and always double check your appointment the week before you go.  I understand that the clinical side of things was very good, but I never got that far.  There is a natural thread here, so you can get loads more info on that from the girls there.

Good luck!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Coco & Winky hope you are both ok.xxx

Julianne I've seen your news and OMG what a shock, really sorry you're having to face this tough decision.xxx

Well I'm not feeling very positive at the mo, have no symptoms what so ever. very very slight (.Y.), but prob from me poking them. 
These 2ww are really awful, you go from being so excited after the first few days after ET are your embies are back where they belong. But then the am I aren't I nightmare.
I dont feel pregnant, dont feel any different than normal.

I am full of cold so am off work today, doing that much coughing and sneezing that I've probably sneezed them out  

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## eddysu

Julianne, your post was timely for me as the embryologist just called with news on my embies.  I'm sitting here judging them!  I have 11 that have divided today and he's run through all of the quality and number of cells.  Due to my age and FSH levels they are going to do assisted hatching tomorrow.  I have to remind myself what you've said about it not having to be a perfect one to work.

I also wanted to say on the stim front that I had a lot fewer eggs this time on more stims which one could easily explain as my age but I think it also had to do with the steriods I was taking in conjunction with the stims.  The doctor thinks I'm mildly polycystic (but I don't have any symptoms) so (with no real medical backing) I think the steroids reduced the number of follicles.

Eddy


----------



## julianne

Joe stop poking your boobs, lol.  If it's any help I didn't feel pregnant then either, and I still don't! (No-one can figure that one out).

I'm glad my post helped.  I only really realised how sucked in and conditioned we all get when I ended up with the supposedly impossible scenario.  I'm old, I'm not supposed to be that fertile!!! Well yah boo sucks to them because apparently I am!  So don't anyone be bullied by statistics, I think it's more about luck than anything else, and any cycle could be the cycle when you get to take home the good news and keep it.  Hope for the best, be as positive as you can be to help your body out -  and brace yourself for disappointment just in case.

I did a huge amount of positive visualisation whilst I was cycling, and I really do think it made a difference.  I appear to have overdone it post ET however...


----------



## indekiwi

Julianne, also read your news and sending you big    .  I wish you strength and peace in whatever you choose to do.    

Joe, have your DP distract you!  Tell him to be imaginative!    Anything to take the focus off looking for symptoms.  

Coco, hope you're getting lots of distraction from your little fella (I'm sure he's doing a fine job!) while you're recovering from the disappointment of your recent tx and gathering the information you need to determine how you wish to proceed.  

Eddysu, fingers crossed for you as your embies do the hula hula and get ready for transfer back home for the next 9 months!    Will be joining you and Joe on the TWW either Sunday or Tuesday.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco be kin d on yourself , if is like a grieving process a neg cycle
Loss of your hopes and what you dreamed of from the cycle
Eddy- great news about the embryos

Jo 
Lx


----------



## Vix241

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to re-introduce myself, because been absent from the forum for a few months now.

I had my second DIUI yesterday at the LWC.  

I was very open about what I was doing with my Friends and family and they all knew about the first IUI. This time around, however, I've chosen to kept it a bit quite from a majority of my nearest and dearest; not because they would not support me, (barr a couple of male friends who just don't get it) but because I found myself feeling more emotional about the BFN than I ever expected. I found it difficult to then enter into discussions with them all when it didn't work, when all I wanted to do was quitely work through the feelings of disappointment. 

I totally didn't expect to have to deal with friends and family reactions to my decision either - from my mothers desire for me to have a child (any which way is fine with her), to a close male friend's problem with the way I've chosen to try for a child - Single and with a donor. He went as far as to say that if i did have a child it would not be a family with no father... all his baggage of course! 

Anyway, thats where I'm at right now. I'm feeling hopeful whilst trying to remain realistic. 

Thanks for listening

Vix


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Vix         for your 2WW 
Take care mini x x


----------



## Chowy

Vix

Perhaps you should tell your so called male friend that if he is going to be negative about your decision, then his opinion is not required.  Also provide him with the irresponsible alternatives, such as having a one night stand with a possibly infected straner, you simply want a child and have thought long and hard about it just like we all have and are taking the most responsible route you can.  Sorry pregnancy hormones or not people like that really annoy me  

Its nice that you have your Mum behind you, just as I have, not sure i'll be saying that when she is my birthing partner though  

Stay strong and positive.  I have been very lucky that I havent had any negativity, probably as I have had my answers ready for those people, but havent needed to use them.

Chowy


----------



## madmisti

Joe - stay positive hun - many many women don't have any symptoms in early pregnancy, so it doesn't mean anything. Just keep the faith and wait till OTD ( easier said than done I know!). We are all rooting for you  

Vix - welcome to  the2WW madness. I think on this whole TTC journey you have to do what is right for you - and that includes who you tell etc. Sorry you had negative reaction from your male friends - but good that you can see it is their baggage. Also, I think sometimes men can feel a bit 'threatened' by us strong single women making these courageous decisions and getting on with it without help from them!


Julianne - hope you are coming to terms a bit now  . Awful dilemna  to be in

Love
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks Misty xx

Vix welcome to the 2ww madness, praying we get our    

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Vix241

Hi all. 

Thanks for your support. I was totally shocked about my friends response to be honest. I was gobsmacked infact - he is hardly a conventianal guy himself.  I know he will come around eventually - If my Dad can back me 100% (which he has) without hesitation then I'm cool.  In fact a few people have told me that they would choose to have a one night stand, upon hearing of my plans, which I find astounding.  I know I've made the best choice for me, that's all that matters.

I love the fact that I could possibly be pregnant this year, it's such an exciting prospect.

Vix


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe whens your OTD?? 
Thinking of you x x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Vix, good luck for your 2ww  

Joe, good luck for the remainder of your 2ww 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Vix- I can't believe your 'so called friends' reaction best of luck

Jo good luck not long now?

L x


----------



## julianne

Vix I think all us singlies have had to put up with weird reactions from friends that you would expect to be supportive.  Well stuff 'em is what I say.  There's plenty of kids with 2 wretchedly terrible parents in this world, who has the right to say that our children will suffer from being surrounded by the love of one wonderful parent?  Toffee is what that is (well that's the polite version).


----------



## lulumead

good luck Joe and Vix.

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

good luck Joe & Vix


----------



## indekiwi

Vix, I am having a male friend come over to stay tomorrow night - he was one of two people who expressed strong views that I was doing something unacceptable when I was TTC my son.  He is now one of my biggest supporters.  Let's hope your friend is also big enough to accept he got it wrong once he witnesses what a wonderful Mummy you've become.  Best of luck on the TWW.   

Joe, hope you're hanging in there....  

A-Mx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All
Mini my OTD is Tuesday 17th, 4 days left!!
Feeling ok today feeling positive althought I have know idea why, still haven't got any symptoms. Not real AF pains or anything.

Praying this is my time.  

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## madmisti

ooh - Joe - not long now. I always find the last few days the hardest. We're all praying this is the one for you too honey   

Vix - hope you are bearing up on your two week torture - I mean wait!  

Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Yep I just want to know the answer now, having likker af pains today, so convinced AF is on her way. 

Vix how you doing?

love
Joe
xx


----------



## madmisti

REALLY really hoping you are wrong Joe  Lots of    and   coming your way

Mx


----------



## eddysu

Hi Everyone,

I'm joining you - had 2 blasts transferred today.  The clinic said to test in 15 days which would make OTD 29th March but I thought I'd get to test earlier with a blast transfer.  I guess I'll have to wait it out.

Joe & Vix - hope you are both doing ok.

Eddy


----------



## Vix241

Hi All,  

I'm doing okay actually thanks to everyone's support. I'm trying to take everything in my stride. I'm very hopeful. 

Good Luck Joe and Eddy.  
  Positive thoughts all round.


----------



## lulumead

welcome to the 2WW Eddy, hope it speeds by and you have a positive result before you know it.

lots of     to Joe and Vix too.

Be lovely to read some positive news on here soon.  
xx


----------



## Felix42

Joe, Vix and Eddy, hope you're doing ok on the 2ww!

Will be joining you soon all being well. Are you up next Joe?   for OTD!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

is should be getting nice and busy on here soon, with felix and Inde joining soon  
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

hi girls
Another BFN for me,   really dont think it will change now, Feel like af is about to arrive.
I had perfect embies this time and still it didn't work. dont know what else to do now.

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## eddysu

Oh Joe - so sorry to hear your news.  Hope DP is able to comfort you and that you can take some time for yourself too.  Thinking of you.

Eddy


----------



## Roo67

Joe - so sorry to hear your news - look after yourself

r x


----------



## Sima

Joe - I am so sorry.  Let's hope AF holds off and things change for the better.  This tx can be a real sod.  Let DP pamper you for a while.


----------



## lulumead

big hugs joe


----------



## madmisti

Joe - replied on other thread but so sorry hun  

Eddy - you sneaked in a tx!! Didn't know, but welcome to 2WW and all its madness  

Vix - good to hear you sounding positive  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## wizard

Oh Joe I'm so so sorry.  Still holding out a bit of hope for you even though I know you think it's over for this time.  Take good care of yourself  .

Vix -


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe       so sorry to read your news x x x


----------



## Vix241

Joe, I am so sorry to hear your news. Big Hugs.  

Vix


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, so sorry to read your news   

Vix, good to hear that you are doing okay  

Eddy, good luck with your 2ww 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Oh Joe....I can't believe it....I am gutted for you.  This run of BFNs for the singlies is terrible and we really need to change it.....BFPs from now on for all of us please! 

   

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Joe, so, so sad to hear that this cycle didn't deliver a BFP for you.    

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Big       Joe... sorry this wasnt the one for you.


Maya


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, could I please be added to 2ww. My test day is 29th but seriously doubt I'll hold out anywhere near that time. Buy shares in HPTs now! 

So pleased to join you Eddy, Vix & v soon to be Inde too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Congrats on being PUPO Felix!  Glad it all went well.  What's the difference between hatching and expanding?  Does hatching come after expanding?

Not fair though because I had my transfer days before you and we have the same test day!  I guess I might have to cheat  

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

It's getting busy on here!!  All the best to you all on the 2WW        
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Vix, Eddysu, Felix, mind if I join the PUPO club with you?!  . I've been given 31.03.09 as blood testing date and 3 April for pee sticks...something is clearly amiss here so I might also have to get a cheeky test in early.  .

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

That's just plain weird with our different dates and there's me thinking its a long time to wait!

I had some of Maya's favourite Honeybush tea which was lovely. Hopefully it will do the trick in helping implantation. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Well done Indekiwi!  Congrats on being PUPO.

Sorry I couldn't meet you for a hot chocolate as had to go for a blood test today (clinic does a full blood count after one week of being on clexane).

Now to stop each other from going crazy!

Eddy


----------



## Elpida

Great news Felix!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix lovely to see you here!  Hoping you have a relatively sane 2WW     take it easy hun   x

Inde lots of      

Vix & eddysu     

Hope i've not missed anyone


----------



## Annaleah

Wow ....it's busier on here than when I logged on last week. 

Big   Joe, sorry to read your news. 

 ....Indekiwi, Felix, Eddysu, Vix....anyone i've missed?
Annaleah x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, good luck for your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

Felix! great news!! and good luck! and to Indekiwi, and A-m, and .. and EddySu and Vix.. hope not missed someone but as jjust looked at last page. probably!..  just dropping by to check on you  Always wanted to use the pee stick police symbol Felix so in advance, here it is  
   for all of you

Joe - very sorry  

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck everyone


----------



## lulumead

really hoping for lots of positive news on here in the next couple of weeks, big   and lots of   

xx


----------



## Felix42

Hey there, hope the rest of my 2ww-ers are doing ok. I woke with a sore throat this am so immediately googled it! The madness begins 

Having said that this little website is fun:

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Love & hugs, Felix xx

/links


----------



## Vix241

Hi Aweeze, Just so you know, my test date is the 25th March. 

Vix


----------



## Vix241

Very Interesting link you found there felix. 

I don't know whether to feel excited or not - It would be very easy to read to much into it. What do you think? 

Vicky


----------



## indekiwi

I think I'm having far too many deep and meaningful one-way conversations with my embies for their own good.   

Actually, just found out that I didn't have blasts transferred after all - they were 5 day morulas so slow developers.  Must be boys then.    The slight cloud on my horizon is that the 3 remaining embies didn't develop further and therefore I have no snow babies.   There goes my five a side football team I guess.  
Still, feeling quite relaxed for the time being.  A bit bloated mind, but that's to do with those lovely pessaries I suspect.  

Vix, Eddysu, Felix, hope all is well with you.  Felix - think you got home today - hope it was a smooth transition!

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Inde, I like your idea that they're boys!! V funny!

Vix, it is a dangerous thing reading symptoms isn't it? I've had gradually more frequent stabbing pains in my left (-)(-) all day today and have been getting (probably far too) excited!

How are you doing Eddy? Holding up?

I'm now back safe thanks Inde. Its been a long day. I've just found out to that my ex's 24 year old son is coming to stay with me from tomorrow night! Well that should certainly take my mind off symptoms!

Love & hugs & sticky , Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Ps I meant to say as well, a big  Inde that you didn't get frosties. 
Hopefully it is all academic anyway unless you want a 3rd 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Indekiwi - sorry to hear no frosties but as Felix says hopefully that will be irrelevant.

Felix - I think its great that you are so positive.

Hope you are hanging in there Vix and not reading too much into the symptoms!

Me, I had a really negative day on Tuesday but picked myself back up yesterday.  Today hasn't been great but I think while its been wonderful not being at work this week I've found it a bit isolating.  Maybe I haven't planned enough to do.  But I've loved just pottering around my flat and the neighborhood.  I've even been doing quite a bit of cooking.

I have cyclogest sore breasts and have had some pains around my ovaries prompting me to ask whether its possible to have an ectopic with IVF!  I am being a bit of a hypochondriac.  I had some dizziness earlier in the week but that might have been down to the clexane.

I really hope we all get BFPs!!!            

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Eddy, know what you mean about having too much time on your hands & feeling a bit isolated. Its tricky to get the balance right isn't it?
Your symptoms are sounding positive! I think Maya had a dizzy spell before her BFP.

Do so hope we can all get BFPs. You should see the March/April Reprofit thread at the moment. 3 out of 3 BFPs. Hopefully its a spring thing with the sap rising 

Ugh, back to work tomorrow. Can't wait.....  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Vix241

Hi All, 

I have had to reign myself in a bit to be honest. I even called my friend and begged for a reality check, which she did very well indeed. 

It seems the more I think about the symptoms the more symptoms I get. For example, I read about Felix's sore throat yesterday then, low and behold, this morning I woke up with a scratchy throat - which I still have. I've had minor bouts of nausea since day one, but today I've spent all afternoon with a churning stomach. I also have bloating and twinges in my ovaries. 

I'm sure you will all agree that it's very difficult not into read into the symptoms when you want a positive result so very much.

I'm very hopeful   right now and understand (if only intellectually) that I might be in for a day with my head under the duvet... 

Good Luck all 2ww ladies. I'm hoping for a round of    

Vix


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending all our 2ww ladies loads of   and babydust     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## julianne

Weird aches and pains are a good sign, things are moving around and adjusting, so don't worry about it.  I remember the whole of my 2ww my whole lower abdomen was just really sore, like the muscles were fatigued or something.  I felt like I'd done a million situps!  I had the whole stabby pain thing as well, and twitchy ovaries (I think they take some healing after EC).  So please don't worry any of you about the strange pains, it goes with the 2ww territory.

Sadly sore boobs also go with the horrid progesterone territory, but it does ease off.  I looked hideous for weeks with terrible acne and my hair was lank and disgusting.  It seems that as the hcg levels rise that all evens out.


----------



## indekiwi

Hi all, still running around with the biggest grin on my face - scares the hell out of unsuspecting strangers at the supermarket, that's for sure.    Haven't looked for symptoms - yet - but frankly, the only other time I have been pregnant, all I got was the normal pre AF stuff (which included sore (.)(.) and heaviness down near the nether regions.  Then again, I never suffered with morning sickness per se, just with the overwhelming desire to sleep through the first 18 weeks of my pregnancy, so maybe I was a bit lucky there.  I'm sure the obsessive knicker checking will commence fairly shortly.    I am missing having a nightly bath (showers just don't do it for me) but have been reminding myself sternly that my embies will take a dim view of such poor discipline and exit stage left.  

Felix, funnily enough, I always wanted 3, and when I first started trying for a sibling for poppet, that was the objective.  However, time, finances, my ovaries, and a year-long romance with a nutter have probably put paid to that dream, so I have adjusted the objective to something a bit more achievable. Unless, of course, both embies like it so much inside that they both stay for the duration, in which case, mission achieved!    Poppet and I are off to Warwick tomorrow, as, I believe, are Vix and Eddysu, so we shall definitely miss your presence.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

hope you're all doing ok on here and not going too   

 xx


----------



## Felix42

Inde, wow, 3 would be amazing! I admire you!
Hope you're doing ok keeping sane. My optimism comes and goes. I've started testing  and they're negative so far. 
Its 9 dpo today so could just have happened and it would have been pretty cool on mothers day. Oh well. 

Vix, hope you're doing ok? So sorry the 2ww symptoms thing did the opposite of helping  
Fingers crossed for you testing soon.    

Eddy, how are you doing hun. Its not too long now for all of us is it?  for BFPs for us all!!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

FELIX!!!         stay away from the pee sticks!!  

     saying that I'll be the same....
Take care x x x

How is everyone doing so far  It's madness for me  to sit and wait for your results - really can not begin to understand how you all must be doing..
Take care


----------



## indekiwi

FELIX -   move AWAY from the pee sticks!!! Give those embies a chance to put up their favourite pictures and arrange the furniture before checking to see whether the tenants are happy in their new home!!!      

I am having a blip this morning - ended up carrying DS around far too much yesterday and haring up and down stairs and platforms to catch trains yesterday.  Then woke up this morning to find some  bd had crept into the garden during the night and pushed a huge tub with a fruit tree in it off the patio and into the path, so had to go and clear everything up.     Fortunately a lovely lady came along the road who managed to drag the pot around the path, down the steps and across the patio again for me.   It was very deliberate, as the pot is far too heavy to drag when full, let alone be blown over with a gust of wind.  I'm far from happy about this and now feel I've put my pregnancy at risk due to all the carrying, running around, refilling of giant pot, etc.  Not ideal.  Anyway, I'm sure I will regain more balanced reasoning shortly.  

I really hope that between Vix241, Eddysu, Felix and me, we can get a run of BFPs on this thread over the next week or two.     

  

A-Mx


----------



## eddysu

Naughty Felix!  Although I can't blame you - if I was still positive enough to think it might be successful this time I'd be tempted to test early as well.  But for official test day, which HPT do you recommend?

Indekiwi - hope all that running around hasn't jepordised the embies but I do believe that if its going to work there probably isn't much we do or don't do that will stop it.

Vix - hope you are hanging in there.  Not long to go.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would recommend ClearBlue digital as I had a negatove result with First Response and a positive with CBD, but I was pregnant at the time and had BHCG levels of 297.  

I never test early as I prefer to be PUPO and keep the dream alive as long as possible!!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Felix - step away from the pee sticks     

Inde - I agree with eddysu, just think of all the women who do not realise they are pregnant and carry on as normal

Eddysu and Vix  -     to you both for a good result.

we are certainly due some good news on here soon

R xx


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, Eddy, thanks - it was a bit of an irritating start to the day but I've lightened up now and am well and truly smelling all the flowers in the sunshine!  

JJ1 - yes, I'm with you - I plan on being happily pregnant for at least two full weeks!  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

I am loving it that it is so busy on the 2ww!!!  Please please please start a run of BFPs which Mini and I can carry on in April! Felix....   you are too naughty....it can't be accurate at this stage...!

When I was loading the pics from yesterday's meet up I noticed how much orange there was in the room.....even the wall paper had orange flowers!  A good omen ladies! 


lots of luck and    

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde -that's awful when other do something so malicious like that!!  
Rest up for the rest of mother day....     Take care mini x x 

Hello to everyone else on 2ww Eddysu, Felix, Vix.... hope I've not left anyone else out....
         to you all x x x


----------



## julianne

good luck everyone!  And Indi, they're tough little buggers, don't worry about it, they'll be fine.


----------



## Felix42

Just got a  ('Pregnant 1-2' [weeks]) on a Clear Blue Digital. 
 Feeling very chuffed! Hopefully it will stick.  Will do a few more tests today and sort out blood for tomorrow. Today is 11 dpo.

Lots of   to all other 2ww-ers.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Wow Felix - well done.  Congratulations.  I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Felix42

Claire and Sima, thank you so much for the congrats. I am over the moon. My new team starts today but I'm sure it will just be a blur!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Coco! I can't believe it but am feeling very happy!
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix brilliant news so so so so so happy for you honey.... here's hoping this is just the beginning of the BFP's!!!                  

Mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, that is fantastic news! Congratulations . Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Great news Felix - Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lulumead

oh my goodness...that it so so so so so fantastic Felix...the tide has to turn now...restored my faith that it can work!

Good luck the other 2WW-ers.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- congratulations wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

OMG Felix!! I was just about to post a keep away from the pee sticks after reading yesterdays post, brilliant news am very pleased for you, congratulations!!

   for the rest of our 2WW'ers - hope we're in for a good run of BFPs!!!

Oh I love hearing happy news.

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

*FELIX, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!*
                 

I'm sitting here with the biggest grin on my face - so very happy for you and can only guess you are simply ecstatic! Can't wait to see you posting on the bumps and babes board!!

A-Mx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Congratulations Felix!  Thats fantastic news    

Sunny xx


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Felix what wonderful news!   I am so happy for you! It's great to see some good news which will hopefully mean a run of good luck for lots of others too!  

You take care of yourself and don't do too much!!!  

Love and best wishes

Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

Congratulations Felix!!!   As others have said, hopefully this will mark the begining of a BFP bonanza!!!!     

bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix - If you could see the big smile on my face at your news!!!  Can only  imagine how you are feeling yourself - probably  -   ...

Dont ever doubt the amazing power of the Honeybush tea!!!!! (was that not the only thing you did differently this time?   )

Lots of love
Maya

Looking forward to seeing more of you on B&B thread ...


----------



## eddysu

Felix - that is such great news.  Very happy for you!  

Now I hope I don't let the side down when I test.    Definitely won't be testing early...

Eddy


----------



## Annaleah

Felix -  very big congrats.  Hope there's more to come.  
 to all the other 2www's
Annaleah xxx


----------



## Roo67

Felix (thianks for letting me know this morning)

                     


I am so happy for you - take it easy 

Indekiwi, Vix and Eddysu some extra  for you all

R x


----------



## Chowy

HI Felix

Really happy at your news, take it easy and my fingers are crossed for a successful pregnancy.

Lets hope this is another bump run

Best Wishes

Chowy


----------



## wizard

Felix hurrah! That's brilliant news, I'm so so pleased for you.

Indekiwi and vix -     x


----------



## Vix241

CONGRATULATIONS FELIX  - I am so please for you. 

I will be testing tomorrow.   - 

Goodluck Eddysu & Indekiwi. I long for big fat   for us all. 

Vix


----------



## indekiwi

Vix, just blown you some bubbles for luck tomorrow when you test - have everything crossed for you and really hope you have some wonderful news to share.       

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best vix eddysu and inde.... am on the edge of my seat so god knows where you are!!!
Take care fairy dust coming your way!!


----------



## dottiep

Felix - that's FANTASTIC news honey! I am smiling as I type. After all you've been through to get here I am so very, very chuffed for you.
Big big hugs & take care
Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - so pleased for you  

try not to worry about the bloods - you've had blood test very early....

good luck to all our iminent testers - hope Felix has kicked off a run of luck for us all

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Vix -  for testing in the morning.


R x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks so much Dottie and Suity. I got my bloodtest today and all looks to be well, tho the voice of doom which imparted it saying the results were low at 36 did take the shine off a bit tho. 
He did sound taken aback tho when I said I was 7 days post transfer & the lovely girls on the Reprofit thread have been reassuring. 
Also took another positive HPT tonight & will redo bloods on Friday.  all will be well. 

Vix, sending you huge amounts of  for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you. Eddy and Inde, thinking of you two as well.   Here's to lots of BFPs!!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Good luck for tomorrow Vix!  Will be thinking of you.

Hope you still have that smile on your face Indekiwi!

Eddy


----------



## Damelottie

Such FANTASTIC news Felix. Many many congrats


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix am so so happy for you     Take care x x


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, don't worry about the silly b*gger and his doom laden voice - it's still early days in your pregnancy so no surprise that levels might be a little low right now.  Enjoy being pregnant - it only lasts for 9 months you know!!!         Just hope some of your   sprinkles the rest of us!  

Eddysu, the smile is still there - although perhaps that's got more to do with dancing around my lounge to the B52s...old git!  

Mini, I'm on the edge of my seat too - obsessive knicker checking has already commenced.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Patterdale. Yes, more spring bumps would be soooo lovely! 

Here's some more  for those on the 2ww and lots more  

I also heard that I got 3 frosties today so am overjoyed with my good luck. 

Looking forward to seeing you on here Rose!  
Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Felix
PM'd you congrats but didn't post here - so CONGRATULATIONS once again! And great news on frosties too - for sibs obviously  

Good luck to all the others on 2WW   

Misti xx


----------



## winky77

....can't sleep...so got up again....am getting picked up to head to airport at 4.30am anyway...so kind of no point as think I will feel worse if only have 2 hours sleep.....

Felix....I am still grinning following your text yesterday...you've had a challenging time to get to this point and I have always admired your resilience....I am so so glad it has paid off!!   ......Think I will be abandoning my Bombay Dreams in favour of Honeybush tea in Brno this next time.....defo!!! 

Vix....your turn today !!    

Indekiwi....hope the knicker checking has calmed down ....and EddySu...hope you are keeping sane too......

I'll be carting my laptop to Portugal for the next few days just so I can check on everyone....and as I still haven't managed to get my blackberry accessing the internet yet ?!?!??! 

lol...

..Winky


----------



## Vix241

Hi All,

Sadly I'm writing to report a BFN.  

I'm disappointed, but feeling okay. 

Vix


----------



## indekiwi

Vix,      

Have been thinking of you all morning.  So sorry it wasn't to be this time.  

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Sorry to hear your news Vix   

Be kind to youself 

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Vix  

Sorry you got bad news this morning, take care of yourself
Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to hear your news Vix    

Also wanted to wish Eddysu and Indekiwi lots of luck for the last few days of their 2ww. I know what a nightmare those last few days are!    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Vix honey     sorry to hear your news x x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs vix    

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Vix  , sorry to read you got a BFN  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Oh vix I'm so sorry, how damn hard    x


----------



## Sima

Vix - I'm so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Elpida

So sorry vix


----------



## Felix42

Vix, I'm so sorry to hear of your news. I hope you're doing ok and are taking care of yourself. 
  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Sorry Vix - such a disappointment


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Vix so sorry hun


----------



## Vix241

Thank you girls.  

The experience would have been so much harder without all your support.

Best of Luck Eddysu and Indekiwi - I'm rooting for you both.   

Much Love
Vix


----------



## eddysu

Hi Vix - sorry to see your news.  I was hopeful for you when you encountered the symptoms!  Hope you are ok and able to start thinking about the next try.

Eddy


----------



## indekiwi

More average news from me too I'm afraid.  Have been spotting reasonably heavily for the past few days, which is my normal precursor for AF.  Called the clinic yesterday who suggested I up my dose of cyclogest and of course suggested it could be an implantation bleed.  However, I decided to put myself out of my misery today and got the very distinctive "not pregnant" across the pee stick.  Will continue on the progynova and cyclogest and test again at the end of the month but will be less than surprised if AF gets here in spades well before then.  The positive aspect of these pessaries is that I have had no super sensitive breasts and and no cramping this month - so there is a silver lining.  And of course there is an outside hope that the embies are giving me a run for my money and are having a last fling around my uterus before settling down for 9 months or so - wouldn't that be a turn up for the books!  

Eddysu, am     that you get a wonderful result on test day - not long now!    

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde Honey         that it is implantation bleed and     for test end of month.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Inde   

am hoping that the result changes for you and that this is just an implantation bleed - love the image of your embies having a fling around your uterus 

Eddysu -  for the right result for you .

r x


----------



## madmisti

Vix - so sorry hun - hope you are able to look ahead at future tx plans soon  

Inde - So hoping you are wrong and things turn around  

Eddy - not long now - hope you can cheer us with a BFP ( no pressure!)  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Girls

Vix so sorry honey.xxx

Inde hoping it's implantation bleed.xx

Felix that's fab fab news. well done!!!

Eddy good luck.xx

Love joe
xx


----------



## some1

Vix - so sorry to read of your bfn - thinking of you  

Indekiwi - hopimg your result changes  

Felix - congratulations !!!! absolutely thrilled for you    you have had such a difficult journey, so pleased that you have got a bfp!

Some1

xx


----------



## eddysu

Oh no Indekiwi!  I'm not sure I'd buy the implantation bleed but I do have a friend that had significant bleeding before a positive test and they think it was one of the embies leaving.  So maybe you've got one that decided it didn't like the look of the place but the other is picking a comfortable spot!  Will be thinking of you.  

Eddy


----------



## indekiwi

Eddysu, trust me to get a couple of fussy ones transferred!    Spotting has tailed off today but then I've upped the cyclogest to the point that I'm going to be able to dispense it to random punters in the street if I'm not careful, so it's probably just delaying AF.  Still, you never know your luck in the big city (or a small rural town) so if there is a miracle change in form I'll be sure to gatecrash your BFP party!!

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde,   that your result changes for you  

Eddy, hope you are doing okay on your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Inde and Eddysu, thinking of you both &   for BFPs. Still sounds promising Inde even with the spotting. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Congratulations Felix that's wonderful news!!      

So sorry Vix that it hasn't worked this time  

Hope that it is better news Inde on OTD.  

Muddy


----------



## Maya7

Sorry, Vix    

  Eddysu

Inde - Its not over until I sing!!!   hang in there.

Maya


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone....

just popping on from the 'hen getaway' in Portugal.....

Vix....am so sorry to read your news    

Inde....still keeping     for you....sorry can't help on the fat lady singing thing....because I have a vague recollection that I did exactly that last night    .....drinking large G &Ts from mid afternoon after several months of no alcohol...

Eddysu...      


lol

Winky


----------



## Felix42

Inde, Eddysu and Obeline, wishing you huge amounts of  for your test dates coming up! So  that you will be joining me soon! 
Just got my blood results and they have more than doubled since Tuesday - 32 to 98! I've now booked my heartbeat scan for 17th April. Can't wait!!!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Felix...could it be more than one?

Scan is on my nephews 4th birthday and seeing that you and my sis share a name its got to be a good sign!    should be round about my 1st IVF injection too...eeek.

hope everyone else on here is doing ok.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix I'm so pleased for you, great news that it's doubling...

Vix - so sorry you didn't get the positive you wanted this time round. Keep at it and you will, I'm sure   

Inde - especially big    - I so hope that the results change for you - having been in a similar situation on my first 2 IVF and being told by the clinic it might be implantation bleed, I know how hard it is to then get that negative. Hoping so much things work out for you this time  

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, great results from the bloods - glad to hear bubba is gripping on firmly in there!  I'm sure 17 April will crawl by but hopefully will be well worth the wait.  

Obeline, Eddy, hope the   bug hasn't bitten yet!

Winky, sounds like you're having a damned fine time in Portugal - I was sure I could hear someone belting out Dancing Queen last night but wasn't sure whether it was you or perhaps Maya?!  

Suity, yep, I waver between hard thinking about what my next move will be if this cycle doesn't work (3 year egg donor wait at my current clinic so not plausible at the grand young age of 41 3/4; but can't, according to HFEA, export "my" sperm to another country since it was donated anonymously in the UK...) and perhaps a delusional daydream that one of the embryos might have rearranged the furniture to its satisfaction and settled in for the duration. The cramping and fixation on all things chocolate tells its own story which I, for the moment, will blithely ignore...(well, I won't ignore the chocolate but that's a whole nuther matter!) 

Thanx everyone for all your support - it is deeply appreciated.

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Inde - still hoping you are wrong hun  

Felix - fantastic news!! Roll on 17th!!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## muddypaws

Inde, have you checked out other clinics? Leicester had availability in a short timeframe a few months back might be worth thinking about IF you need it. Hope that you don't  

Muddy


----------



## indekiwi

Thanx Misty, I'm hoping I'm wrong too (won't be the first time in my life  )

Muddy, that could be a really helpful piece of info - I will wait till Tuesday when I test again and if the result hasn't turned around I will give the clinic in Leicester a call.

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Felix - so glad things are continuing on track   ... 

Inde -     ... Dancing queen wasnt me   ...


Maya


----------



## eddysu

Hi,

It was a   for me this morning.

Eddy


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Eddy - I'm so so sorry  . Its so totally disappointing


----------



## Felix42

EddySu, I am so so sorry hunny.   
This journey is such a hard one. I hope you have some nice things planned for yourself.   
Thinking of you. 

Inde and Obeline, hope you're doing ok both of you.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear that EddySu - big     

xx


----------



## wizard

Eddysu how painfully disappointing.  I'm so so sorry.  Take good care of yourself    xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddysu, sorry that it wasn't to be this time   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

So sorry EddySu - be gentle with yourself  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Eddysu         so sorry to hear your news..
Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddysu- So sorry hun I really hope it will be different next time


----------



## sunnygirl1

So sorry to hear your news Eddysu   

This is a tough old journey.  Take care of yourself

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Eddysu - was hoping this would not be the outcome for you. Sending you big  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

EddySu -    I'm so sorry.


----------



## indekiwi

Eddysu, I'm so so sorry to read your news.  I know it's not much consolation at the moment, but you have those beautiful blastocyst frosties waiting for when you are ready and I will be   that one of these will do the trick for you.     

A-Mx


----------



## kylecat

Really sorry to read your news Eddysu - as Indekiwi says I hope you feel strong enough soon to use those excellent frosties that you have. 

Indekiwi - wasn't sure when you were going to test but know that it's soon and just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck!    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Eddysu - sorry to read of your BFN    ... Be kind to yourself for the next while.


Maya


----------



## Elpida

Eddysu


----------



## eddysu

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes.

Indekiwi, hope you are ok and wish you luck for your test on Tuesday.

Eddy


----------



## indekiwi

Thanx everyone, but I think we should all be keeping fingers crossed for Obeline right now - haven't tested again but the bleeding has got steadily heavier.  Still, will do as I'm told (now there's a first!) and continue with the pessaries (ugh!) and test on Tuesday.  

A-Mx


----------



## muddypaws

Sorry EddySu.. ... as Inde says, you've got those great frosted blasts and my current bubba was one of those so keep your hopes up. 

Sorry that bleeding is worse Inde... 

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Inde, so sorry to hear the bleeding has got worse.  
 that things will turn around on test day.

Eddy, hope you're doing ok?  Thinking of you. 

Obeline, keeping everything crossed for your test on Tuesday too.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Eddy so sorry  

Indekiwi & obeline hope you both get some good news  

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose   this is the one that will work for you and those embies are snuggling in    

Jovi xx


----------



## wizard

Rose you may not feel like it's the best this time round but that's 3 embies you have and therefore 3 chances.  I'm so hoping it's a good outcome for you   

Indekiwi I'm so sorry about the bleeding, still hoping for you though


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose have faith in your embryos wishing you luck     

Indekiwi really hope that tomorrow brings you good news despite the bleeding

Obeline and for you this weekend
L x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.....

finally got back on-line to check out the news and gutted about the BFN run....

EddySu     so sorry it didn't work but glad you have your frosties in waiting.

Inde....i am    for a turnaround result for you 2moro 

Obeline...you've gone quiet ?!     for you too. 

Rose....welcome to the 2ww madness.....maybe those embies prefer the plush surroundings of a cosy womb than the petri dish.....let's hope their development speeds up now they are where they belong. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Rose, plenty of top grade blasts don't make it, while loads of seemingly poorer quality embryos flourish.  There is so much that remains unknown about how embryos develop that it really qualifies as an art form, not a science.  Hope you revel in being PUPO - you've had all these weeks of getting ready for the big event so it's time to celebrate - and you've every chance of being pregnant at the end of the TWW!  
  

A-Mx


----------



## eddysu

Rose - congrats on being PUPO!  Hope you are able to relax and enjoy a bit.  I also know plenty of women who get only a few eggs each cycle and one recently that on her third IVF is now pregnant with twins.  I'm not sure the exact quality but she said they weren't great and were transferred on day 3.  Hoping these are the ones for you and nothing will stop them!

Obeline - hope you are hanging in there.

Indekiwi - the wait will be over tomorrow.  

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

good luck rose - really hope its works for you this time.   

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone, thanks again for all the support while I've been basking in the glow of PUPO, but it is definitely not to be this time.  There were a few tears some days ago and now though a bit heart sore, I am scheming for a new attempt after my return from all points east at the end of April.  Not sure whether it will be at a new clinic in the UK where there may be egg donors or overseas where there are egg donors but where I can't use the sperm that helped to create my wee man, but I hope to be back on this thread by the end of June with the view of achieving one of those magical BFPs.   

Obeline, fingers crossed for Friday and Rose, so hoping you are going to be all smiles by the middle of April.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Inde - I'm so sorry.   

I know you've been pretty sure for the last few days, but it's still so disappointing when things don't miraculously change on OTD. I've been in that situation at least twice and you read of others who get a negative followed by a positive and you think why not me? It's all so very hard  

But you sound like you already have a plan and a way forward which is great. And in the meantime enjoy your time with your family Downunder 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Inde, I am so very sorry to read of your news.   
Good for you though to be picking yourself up & trying again. Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Eddy, hope you are feeling less raw just now & can think about next steps. Thinking of you.  

Obeline, not long now!   for testing. So hope this is the one for you. 

Rose, how are you doing hunny? I hope you are not too busy at work & can take a bit of time for yourself during this 2ww. I hope its your last in the be sense!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Inde - I'm so sorry that it did not work for you this time round.  

Rose - good luck for the 2ww

Best of luck to all of the other ladies who are due to test in the next few days.

Sima


----------



## Roo67

Just catching up with all the news on here

  to all those3 who didn't get the right results - glad you are looking at next steps.

  to all of you due to test in the next few days.

R x


----------



## wizard

Oh indekiwi I am sorry.  As suitcase says I know you haven't been hopful but I was still hoping it might chnage for you.  Very pleased you have a plan though and that it's a winner for you next time


----------



## Damelottie

Indekiwi - I've been looking out for your news   . I am so so sorry


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - so sorry to read your news       Take care honey.
Mini x x

All the best for our 2WWers


----------



## Maya7

Inde - am so sorry that the right result didnt appear this time.   Take care of yourself while you re-energise for the next go.  I'll bet that linking up with family when back home will set you up with renewed energy and enthusiasm!!


Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose,

Sorry you've had such a stressful experience with the gestone. I have never pulled the plunger back to check if I've hit a vein - partly because initially I was never told I had to, and then when I read up on it and it said to do it, I found it too complicated whilst also standing up infront of full length mirror and contorting into right position to get injection into the upper outer quadrant of my buttock  

I have once or twice had a bit of blood around/in the syringe, although only a very little bit and I have not re-done the injection. More often I have had quite a lot of bleeding at the injection site - put it down to me not being very gentle with the injections! As far as I can tell none of this has had any adverse effect on me, or on whether I got BFP or not - one cycle with gestone I did, the next I did not....

Please try not to worry, I'm sure it's all fine. 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Rose - sorry you had such a negative experience with the injection    Its unfortunate that you seem to have had a not very caring professional - and unusual in my experience (lots of nurses in my family so have tremendous respect for what they do - although they usually do it with more grace and professionalism!)  Any chance another nurse may be available on Easter weekend?

Maya


----------



## wizard

Rose you poor thing, that sounds like a horrible experience and quite stressful.  It's a hard one, I think you have to decide what's more important - doing them yourself and having control or getting them done in your posterior!  I can see why you might go for the former, I probably would.  I'm hoping your embies are bedding on down and finding a nice comfy spot.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - the jabs sound a nightmare - think I'll stick with the tablets.  All the best honey - not nice having the jab yourself in hte muscle..
Take care


----------



## julianne

Rose I've never done intra-muscular, but remember that when doing the orgalutran shot it said to pull back the plunger a bit, but like Suity I quickly gave up on that because it was just too tricky to do properly.  I know I hit a blood vessel a few times with the stimms from the bruising at site afterwards, but it doesn't affect the performance of the drug that I know of.


----------



## kylecat

Really sorry to read your news Indekiwi   - I am really glad to read that you have got your next steps planned though - I think that it always helps. Enjoy your trip home - hope the little one doesn't get too bored on the plane! 

Good luck to all other ladies testing soon. Rose, glad you feel confident enough to do those injections on your own - I'm sure you'll be fine. That nurse sounds horrible - if only they stopped to think about what we've all been through.  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

Rose

Sorry to hear about your awful run in with the nurse from hell.  I am sure you are better off doing them yourself honey at least you will be calmer and as you said in the peace and quiet of your own home.  I didnt use the same drug as you but sometimes blood came up into the needle and I just pushed it back in with the drugs in the syringe (should I not have done that?) Then again im sat here almost 33 weeks pregnant so it cant have had adverse effects.

Hope the rest of the injections go well and fingers crossed for the results.  

   Chowy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Indekiwi sorry to read your news  

Obeline hope you're doing ok    

Rose hope you manage ok with injections  

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, sorry that it wasn't to be this time   

Rose, sorry that you had an awful eperience with the nurse injecting you . Hope that you have managed to do the injection okay yourself today . Good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by for you 

Obeline, hope you are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose so sorry that you have had a tough time, some nurses need  !! I can say that as I am one myself-they loose sight of the care and compassion and the emotional journey, I'd be tempted to complain or leave a comment on NHSCHOICES - where hospitals and GP's comments are left- we look at out Trust's every Friday morning as PCT's are measuring quality on them this is the NHS user involvement, you don't have to leave your name!

If you do get stuck there are walk in centre or A+E's both should be open over Easter so it might be worth sussing out (my donors partner said that a lady appearing with her IVF drugs in hand/prescription and tears saying that I can't do it is very common in A+E, and they just do it and it is over and don't forget your GP pays for the service A+E offer to you!!) I would offer to help but I will be away over Easter and live in North London-
Could you ask a friend and train them, what about putting ice over your thigh or bum (One of the girls on the waiter shocker thread CateB did hers  and got a LO from it, and she had a DH, you could pm her for technique advice)  In fact giving them quickly I found was less painful but you should draw back a bit, if she hit a vessel you would know and if she hit a nerve you would have experienced nerurological signs/numbness etc.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, good for you getting stuck in there with the injections. Like you say at least you know they are done properly. 
Its good to have a plan b, but you can get just as pregnant from a lower grade embryo as a Grade 1! Don't forget that. 

Obeline, thinking of you and  it turns to a positive tomorrow.   Will you get your results back the same day?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline     for tomorrow.
Rose you are so so brave honey     I know I can just about cope with the injections in tummy... anywhere else and I'd probably chicken out.
You take care  

Mini x x


----------



## wizard

Rose good for you on taking control and I hope you get by ok.  The 2ww is so hard isn't it?  I know you don't feel too hopeful but I've got everything crossed for you.

Obeline good luck for tomorrow and I'm   it's a fab result


----------



## winky77

Oh Inde.....sorry I am only just catching up...(stressful workload this week!)....   and so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  

Rose.....slap that nurse!!  ....I have never had a prob with injections...I remind myself of my Gran who injected herself twice a day for 55 years with her diabetes!  That said....mine have all been in my tum....never done gestone ....is it the same as Heparin?  If i had to do muscular i might not be as brave....that said...my **** is big enough I probably wouldn't even have to twist round to get at it! 


Obeline.....good luck for 2moro!! 

off to bed now....will try and not have inappropriate dreams about my new tennant sleeping in the room above me....don't ask! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Obeline, sending you loads of   for today 

Rose, glad that you have decided to take control of your injections. Hope you cope ok with them. Sending you loads of   too.

Winky, care to share what this new tenant is like 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Rose - just read your post and so sorry you are feeling low. The 2ww is really tough and plays havoc with your emotions. I'm afraid I can't give much advice as don't really know that much about the ins and outs of different IVF protocols. Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed. It is still early days and you just never know.    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Candee

Hi Rose
Don't give up hope yet. I have never been pregnant, so have no personal experience, but in the non -IVF world
you know many women don't feel any symptons at all and have no idea they are pregnant for the first few weeks, so I believe you are PUPO and you _may_ have done it.
Rose I will be keep my fingers crossed for you   
      
Candee


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose -       I can understand you feel upset by everything -       that this is your time honey.  
It does seem to me that each cycle is completely different and we respond in differing ways each time.  I would love to be able to get just some response - how ever little -from my own eggs but it wasn't to be.  

Stay strong - we're here all the way  

Mini x


----------



## wizard

Rose you are having a tough time.  This whole process is so damn hard to deal with and I really feel for you.  On a practical note have you thought of Guy's?  If you're quite happy with the treatment at LWC there might not be much in a transfer for you though (although I think Guy's is cheaper than LWC if money is an issue).

I'm still sending you massively positive vibes for those embies and hoping this is your time.   x


----------



## lulumead

Rose - sorry you are having such a hard time, wish was something I could do that made it easier      Can't give any advice about what next, and I really hope you don't need to think about it as this time works.

Sending lots of positive vibes that this is the one and you have some friends on 2WW joining soon - can be lonely when you're here on your own.     

Obeline - sorry to hear your news.  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose  , sorry that you are having a tough time at the moment. I can't really help with the 'what next' plans,  so much that you won't need to have 'what next' plans  . Thinking of you and sending you loads of  's and 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Obeline, just to say again I'm so sorry to hear its not been your turn this time. 
Fingers firmly crossed for your frosties go next.   

Rose, I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time. It isn't over yet & as the others say some pregnancies have zero symptoms. 
I hope you don't need to think any further about clinics except for scans. 
Take your time to consider Plan B though. You still have lots of options and time given your responses so far (and each cycle is different so please don't think that your responses are on a downward trend just because of the slower response this time). 

Thinking of you.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Rose       Sorry you feel you are struggling at the minute.  The stress and the drugs and the worry about symptoms all take their toll.  And there is no magic bullet to get through the 2ww ... However, the symptoms in themselves are no real indicator ... I had no real symptoms beyond what everyone had on the prog. supports ... If you were a real symptom analyser you could equally argue that the feeling down may be an indicator in itself ... !!

Please try to care for yourself in these 2ww days.  Be kind to yourself with treats or something to lift you that makes you feel good and distracts you a bit.  It may not work for everyone but my own approach is to believe in the current tx. and only consider the next one if you need to (ie. after the tx 2ww is over)  I know some people prefer to have a plan b in mind, I just in this case prefer to put it in operation after plan a has ended.

Sending you loads of         and hope that your spirits will lift in the next days.


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  so sorry that you are having a tough time- doubting is part of the 2ww   madness, pls don't give up on yourself and your embryos before OTD    !!

I would switch clinics after 2 cycles if nothing was going to change- LWC are not renowned for their treatment of poor responders (but at 10 eggs and 40 you are probably not classed as a poor responder!!), the Lister are experts in treating older women and poor responders, and I have met many ladies where they have helped them to have their babies against all the odds.  When I was researching clinics UCH ACU didn't treat single women but that was a few years ago, but they don't have a donor sperm bank (this excludes many single women unless you are prepared to import in),  but if you are determined to go there by hook or by crook you can get in if you put your mind to it , challenge them on equality, also lesbians have more rights now, in the PCT I work with they are funding lesbian couples ( a couple is defined as being together more than a year for treatment) so take a friend along   - I got into ARGC because I wanted to and nothing was going to stop me not getting over their threshold.  CARE in Notts is a top 5 UK clinic and George Ndukwe is there immunes expert - he has done some gd work with some of the girls on the London thread, again not sure about their sperm situation but if you offer to import it in it may help.  He is the only UK Dr to get his pts on Viagra pessaries and imports their drugs from the USA.  They are new to doing CGH so have no success rates to reflect back on as yet.

Dr Scher from SIRM in Las Vegas started it off (even though the technique was 'discovered' in the UK)- would you look to going over to the USA for treatment?  I have a friend who has succeeded in Barbados after 4 failed cycles in  UK, they do full immune support IVIG throughout treatment and her package was cheaper than a Dr Gorgy cycle.  Maybe pm She-hulk as she is a poor responder, went to SIRM had CGH was told only one normal embryo and then cycled again at ARGC and got pregnant and had her baby without CGH.  Dr Scher does free over the phone consultations- why not have one he told me to go off ad get a surrogate, but hey I had heard that from Mr Taranissi as well!

Good Luck- It isn't over till it's over!! I hope and   it goes well     

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose             that this will be the one...

Take care mini x


----------



## madmisti

Rose - so sorry you are struggling. Hoping you get a nice surprise - but sending   either way

Misti xx


----------



## aweeze

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!

  *Currently on 2WW.......*  ​
*Mistimop* - DEFET -  

*sunnygirl1* - DIVF -  

*lulumead* - DIVF - test date 12/5/09

*midnightaction* - DICSI - test date 14/5/09

*Coco Chanel* - DFET - test date 14/5/09

              ​
   ​


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just to keep track  

Hope you're doing OK Rose...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

to Rose and     to wizard and Esperanza who will be here shortly... mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, wishing you heaps of  and a bit more company shortly!

Hope you're hanging in there hun?  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Rose ... hope you are feeling more  with PUPO stage

Take care of yourselves
Maya


----------



## muddypaws

Hope you are doing Ok Rose  

Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose hope you are doing ok being PUPO    
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, hope you are doing okay . You'll soon have some company on here 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hi Rose....

Hope you're hanging on in there     Got everything crossed for you xxx

Winky


----------



## Mifi

Rose everything crossed for you    

Winky have a safe trip, I really hope this will be the one for you  

Love FM XXX


----------



## kylecat

Rose, just wanted to say lots of luck and positive thoughts for your up and coming test day. Hope you are coping OK?    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42

Thinking of you Rose.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

hope you're bearing up ok Rose    and have some friends on here to join you soon.

Good luck winky.

I'm off to Holland for the weekend to see my sister & nephew so really hope good news and more 2WW-ers when I come back
           

xx


----------



## Elpida

I can't believe I'm allowed to post on here!

2 Grade 2 7-8cell embies are   currently snuggling in as I type.

OTD Monday 20th

E x


----------



## lulumead

great news E - good luck.
xx


----------



## wizard

That's just fantastic E.  So pleased for you and   they're snuggling in for the long haul.


----------



## wizard

Me too Rose, me too.

Great you're not spotting. I know we all need to be realistic in this game and manage our hopes and I understand absolutely your caution, but I'm really hoping this is the one for you and your low chances given by the clinic turns into the winning ticket.


----------



## eddysu

Congrats on being PUPO Esperanza!  You made it!  Good luck for your 2ww.

Rose, glad to hear you are hanging in there.  Sore breasts might be a good thing on the gestone as neither cycle that I used gestone did I get any soreness in my breasts.

I'm off to Kenya tomorrow for a week so won't be able to follow day by day!  Sending my thoughts to everyone though.  

Eddy


----------



## some1

Rose and Esperanza - thinking of you on your 2ww and sending you loads of  !

some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Rose, thinking of you on the last few days pre-testing - have my fingers and toes crossed that we will see you posting on the bumps and babes thread soon.     

Esperanza, congrats on being PUPO!!  Hope those two embies have already finished strutting their stuff and have found a cosy place to snuggle in until the end of the year.   

Wizard, looking forward to seeing you here very soon!   

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose       for your last few days...have everything crossed for you and   for us all. x 

Esperanza - welcometo the 2WW and congrats on being pupo      
wizard - not long for you either!  All the best honey      
Hopefully will be joining you all very soon...  (with winky not far behind x  )
take care mini x x


----------



## kylecat

Great news on those embryos Esperanza! Good luck on your 2ww    

Rose - hope you are feeling OK this morning

Looks like there will be a few people joining this thread soon!

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Elpida

Rose - not long now, well done for resisting testing. My clinic like you to take a sample in on test day and I'm not sure if I may do a sneaky one at home before I go in, I'm not sure I want to hear it from someone else if that makes sense. Plus I'm going up to spend the week in Yorkshire (on my own in a little cabin, I figure it'll be a good way to spend the time no matter what the result) straight afterward so could do with a little time to come to terms with the result before the long drive.

So ... how much rest is really required following transfer? I'm exhausted but bored - what to do?

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

E - I didn't really go in for much rest at all after transfer to be honest. On my UK cycles I think I had the weekend before going back to work, but I didn't stay in bed or anything, just did what I usually do (mind you that involves a lot of sitting down surfing the internet so I suppose it's quite relaxing!!)
On my Reprofit cycle I had transfer at 2pm, spent 2 hours walking/getting trams round Brno trying to find a chemist which had enough of the drugs I needed. Then had dinner with the FF girls and then got up at 5am the next day, took a coach to Vienna, a flight home and eventually got to bed at about 10pm...not the most relaxing start to the 2WW

I think as long as you don't go mountain climbing or hauling heavy bags around then it's fine to carry on normal activity. Walks, going out for meals etc are all fine....
Or, given that the weather is so awful, you could stay in on the sofa with lots of DVDs and a few Easter Eggs?!

Hope the 2 weeks fly by
Suitcase
x

PS love the idea of the cabin by yourself....I might take that approach to my next tx and book somewhere to go after the 2WW - either way as you say, a good place to think and come to terms with whichever result you get (hoping for you it's positive and you can spend your cabin time pondering names for the new addition  )


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, congratulations on being PUPO . Good luck for your 2ww 

Rose, well done for resisting to test early. Sending you loads of  and   for the last few days of your 2ww.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose hang in there and resist the urge to test, test on Mon and be pupo as long as possible- sore boobs a gd sign and gestine def has less side effects than cyclogest in that respect!

E hope it goes ok the log cabin sounds fab where about is it in yorks?


----------



## Elpida

JJ1 - it's about 18 miles north of York, near Helmsley. I don't know Yorkshire at all so if anyone has any tips let me know. I'm not much for walking or stately homes but if armed with book am happy to head off on my own to find spots to drink tea and people watch.


----------



## Roo67

Thats not far from me and Suzieb, so if you fancy company for lunch or dinner one day let us know.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

I lost touch on here a bit.
Good luck E . I've never done the resting thing. Just tried not to go mad with shopping/heavy bins etc.

I'd like the details of the cabin please  . Do they let dogs in them?

xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose hope it's good news    

Esperanza your break sounds lovely, I'm getting the urge to go somewhere for a few days but just want to go back to Isles of Scilly and I can't afford that!  Might have myself a little break early summer, will hopefully work out to be same time as tx.  All the best for 2WW


----------



## wizard

Well I made it!

One 7 and one 8 cell embies both grade 3 (4=highest at my clinic) rehomed this morning.      

Rose well done for holding out on testing, not long now.

Esperanza the cabin sounds lovely.  Hope you've managed to occupy yourself; I'm not planning to go rock climbing whilst on the 2ww but I will do lots of my usual things like work and see friends.  Whatever helps me feel relaxed and ok about life.

xx


----------



## Roo67

Wizard - congrats on now being Pupo - hope the 2ww flies by for you.

rose  -   for testing

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard - fab news honey - welcome to the 2WW - take care        

Some      
for all the 2WWer's - and Rose you are good - wishing you all the best for test day honey x x


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - so pleased for you, glad you've joined us!

Ex


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Wizard


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wizard gd luck 
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news Wizard, lots of   to you.

Rose, hope you are doing OK and lots of   to you for tomorrow.  

Good luck to all 2wwers.  

Muddy x


----------



## wizard

Thanks Roo, Rose, mini, Esperanza, LadyLottie, JJ1 and muddypaws.  It was lovely to log on this morning and see all your kind wishes.  Terrible night's sleep - too excited!

Rose how are you doing?  Thinking of you, are you very nervous?

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey - I really really hope you Don't get to test drive the new jacuzzi just yet..... Not because am jealous (well maybea little) but because this one has been successful for you.          
mini x


----------



## Elpida

Rose 

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow    

E x


----------



## wizard

As mini says, I hope you won't be in a position to test drive the new jacuzzi tomorrow, although I must say it sounds fabulous.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for testing    xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Rose.....will be thinking of you 2moro.....prob won't be on line as off to Prague for day but will text you if that's ok ?

lol and    

...Winky


----------



## Sima

Good luck for the test tomorrow morning Rose.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Rose  
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck for otd tomorrow rose 
L x


----------



## Elpida

Oh Rose - I'm holding my breath for you - everything crossed!!!!


----------



## wizard

Oh Rose my stomach is in my mouth!  I am so hoping and so excited....


----------



## Elpida

A blantant request for reassurance coming up .... 

A week to go for me until OTD but feeling quite crampy this morning. I'm trying not to read too much into everything, but I've not had a proper cycle for many many years so every twinge is a wierd combination of being quite a new sensation and also a reminder of how things used to feel just before my period started. Today could possibly be implantation day so I"m trying to convince myself that this is what I'm feeling. I'm scared that I"m not absorbing enough from the cyclogest (if you know what I mean   ) how long till enough of the drug is absorbed? It's ok at night but in the morning I"m trying to lie down for at least 30 mins/1 hour to make sure - is this enough?

Wizard - hope you're ok

e x


----------



## wizard

Esperanza I know what you mean about the cyclogest.  What dose are you on and how often?  I'm on 1 x 400 a day which I put in just before I go to bed and I stress about not enought is getting through....  And I also have period like pains, which I'm trying to put down to the egg collection but that's now 5 days ago.  Perhaps the pains are just the pessaries doing their job, but I'm thinking I'm not bleeding yet so all my lining must still be in there!  And if there's a hint of blood in the next few days I'd be on to the clinic.  I don't know if I've reassured you, I guess what I'm saying is I'm thinking exactly like you and have the pains too so perhaps it is quite normal.  The consultant did say to me when they did ET that I would feel bruised for a while yet after EC.

Wow only a week to go E, do you have quite an early OTD?  Mine's not until the 24th, 16 days after EC.  That seems such a long time away.....  This PUPO bit is hard, my 5th 2ww and is hasn't got any easier!!!  On the one hand I want to be PUPO for as long as possible and on the other the not knowing sends me  .


----------



## wizard

And I'm sat here needing to pop to the shops for a few bits but am loathe to go in case Rose posts again!  Rose I'll be over the moon for you if it's good news.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose run to the shops.............
E good luck could b implantation cyclogest allso messes with the mind and body!


----------



## muddypaws

Rose, just to say in terms of sample...I did a similar thing but when sample cold got a negative. You may want to do another fresh sample but bear in mind won't have same concentration levels. Wishing you lots of luck!!!  

Muddy x


----------



## Elpida

JJ1 - I like that 'messes with mind and body - my new mantra.

I'm on 400mg twice a day Wizard, I think the soreness from all the poking and prodding has gone now - which is why I'm more aware of the dull cramping.

My clinic have their OTD 12 days after transfer, 14 after collection, which is earlier than most, you have to take a sample in but I think I'll do a test at home that morning too. Does anyone recommend a particular brand?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Clearblue digital is my preferred brand not first response as they told me I was not pregnant,cb said pregnant on same sample so I rushed to the clinic for bloods and it was 297 and pregnant!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dear Rose  

So delighted for you and the tension at having to change despite changing donors he gave you the BFP that you have never had before and the poorer quality embryos.  Does LWC not ask you to do bloods on OTD as well? 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Sima

Way to go Rose.  Congratulations.   I am so happy for you.  I am going to keep on praying for you over the next few weeks but this is an excellent result after all the heart ache.


----------



## wizard

Rose that is just so fantastic!  It's just brilliant, especially as the clinic gave you lower odds.  So so pleased for you and a big congrats xxx


----------



## wizard

Clearblue Digital for me too E, I like the ones that tell you how many weeks pregnant you are (gadget girl).  You're on double the dose of progesterone that I'm on so I should think you're getting a good whack xx


----------



## Elpida

Rose - How wonderful!!!!


----------



## wizard

Thanks Rose,  will have a look next time I'm there.  Did you have any symptoms this time round?

Resting post transfer: advice please.  I had ET Saturday morning and today I've been out and done shopping (fairly heavy bags!), stripped the bed, hung out washing, planted some bulbs in the garden and done some weeding.  I wouldn't call it strenuous (i.e. it's not aerobics or tennis) but then I'm used just doing things and not very good at doing nothing when I have time on my hands and the weather is ok!  Am I being silly and should I not do these things?


----------



## Felix42

Huge congratulations Rose.  That is just such wonderful news!!!!!!

Wishing you a healthy, happy, blissful 8 months ahead.  You so deserve this! 

Esperanza and Wizard, wishing BFPs for you too! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, that is fantastic news, I am so pleased for you    . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Es and Wizard, wishing you all the best for your 2ww, hope it flies by and brings some more good news 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Rose - really pleased for you.     . I'm a clearblue digital gal too, although I only ever did 2. I liked the 2nd one a few weeks later so I could see the weeks had increased  .

I do hope people read your story and maybe get less stressed about the numbers clinics give about embryo quality  . But then I've never really believed its as scientific as people would like to think    

Such fantastic news


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose, congratulations, fantastic news  

Esperanza & Wizard hope you're following in Roses footsteps  

Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Rose - what wonderful news, I am so pleased for you. I bet you are on cloud nine today!  
Hope you managed to get a good photo of the test for your album!  

Wizard and Esperanza - thinking of you both and hoping you are both feeling OK on the 2ww    , 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose what brilliant nes honey - so so happy for you      
Mini x


----------



## some1

Rose - that is fantastic news !! so pleased for you !

some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Rose - fantastic news (ye of little faith !) 

 

Just goes to show that numbers don't mean anything - i do believe that it is just down to luck.

R x


----------



## Mifi

Rose 

Huge congratulations


----------



## dottiep

Rose - just logged on and saw your fantastic news!!! HUGE Congratulations lady!!! 

Hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - not been able to post until now - but huge congratulations! Really pleased for you, hope all goes well for the next 8.5 months...

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

hi rose...only just able to post although did read your 1st message but couldn't respond so have been wondering all day....brilliant brilliant news, hope it all goes well.

lots of      to e & w too.
xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Oh Rose, what fantastic news.  Congratulations!!!!!

Wizard and Esperanza, good luck on your 2WW.  Heres   for two more BFPs 

Sunny xx


----------



## Elpida

Lou - thank you for the 20min info   and for the reassurance.

I'm stocked up on Clear Blue digital tests and now have the urge to test just to see what would happen - I'm not going to though. My clinic test early anyway so I'm not going to risk it. Besides I'm determined to hang onto the PUPO vibe for as long as possible.

Back to work for me today, I'm glad as I could do with taking my mind off things and being active but I'm a bit worried about the cyclogest mood swings! I've mostly been either on my own during the past week (or with lovely ladies who understand) and haven't had to inflict myself on unsuspecting people. 

Rose - how are you feeling this morning? Are you going to have a blood test?

How're you holding up Wizard?


----------



## Sima

Love the photo Rose. I bet you can't wait to get your bloods done now.  Don't work too hard today.

Esperanza -     Stay away from the PeeSticks  You are doing well so far.  Not much longer to go.  I hope work goes well for you.


----------



## wizard

Ooooh Rose great news about the 2-3 weeks.  When I had my chemical pregnancy the fading line on the tests ended up being a real indicator and I never got to the 2-3 weeks so I'm really pleased your HCG is rising.  Still so excited for you, can't imagine what you must be feeling!

I'm going a bit   to be honest.  And OTD is still a long time away.... Ho hum, need to get a bit of a grip.  I am so ratty though, the teeniest thing sends me into one, like my friend being too lazy to walk to Pimlico to meet me for dinner later, he wants to meet at Victoria because he doesn't go by tube and Pimlico is further.  Weed.  Men huh - me me me me me.    I hate Victoria, it's so manic.

Thanks for the reassurance Lou, both on the activity front and the progesterone.


----------



## Roo67

Wizard and Esperenza - hope the 2ww is not sending you too   hang on in there

Mini - Welcome to the 2ww madness.

R xx


----------



## Damelottie

Esperanza - I'm just like that on my 2ww's - I love holding onto the PUPO feeling  . I can't think of any good reason why the clinics would torture us by giving us longer wait than we need to, so I think the dates they give must be relevant  . I always think the early result isn't reliable and I couldnt bear the extra stress   . Big big   for the cyclogest moods. I struggled on that drug but such a necessary evil .

Loving your recipes on ******** btw 

Hang on in there Wizard 

Reckon Mini will be along soon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello peeps... can I join you at long last  The lovely stepan has worked his magic and now have a hatching blast and blast onboard.... altho have told mum had all6 put back.
Just back from acu so magnet on leg and needle in ear.... gonna chill for a bit before heading off to airport...
Take care mini x x x          
Need to catch up on the posts so will be back soon x


----------



## wizard

Well done mini, lovely to have you join us and what a fab transfer.  Safe journey home xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Mini...I love when this board is busy  

great pic Rose  

xx


----------



## kylecat

Fab news Mini - so glad everything went well!! Make sure you take things easy now! 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Rose...fantastic news...        

If you have bloods done why not just go to your GP rather than spending more money? Surely they'll do a basic pregnancy test but also an HCG level test...mine did and I had it done twice with a two week break to check rising levels. I just booked in directly with the nurse for the blood test and asked for HCG levels...seemed to be quite a standard test. Try it out. So pleased for you  

Wizard..the only thing I'd say about activity is related to the egg collection rather than transfer...I had a difficult time second EC and needed to take it easy as felt bruised a few days after. So, anyway, remember your body has been through an operation and be kind to it!! Good luck.

Mini, your blasts sound fab!!    

All so exciting on here at the moment! 

Muddy x


----------



## Elpida

Mini - great that you're on here too. The blasts sound wonderful  

E x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini wonderful to see you on here   
Good luck hunni    

Esperanza and Wizard, thinking of you both    

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, congratulations on being PUPO. Hope those little embies are snuggling in for the long haul  . Good luck for your 2ww, hope if flies by 

Rose, great picture!!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Mini - excellent result.  Good luck on the 2ww.


----------



## winky77

Hurrah....I have just read thru all your congratulations messages Rose.....tis all lovely!  Mini and I were beaming our way round Prague yesterday when your text came thru!  Esperanza and WIzard....you're next babes!  .....

Mini.....fab you can post on here now chuck.....its been a long time coming and you so deserve this to work!  You looked PUPO to me this morning!  .....Ladies ....Mini was a vision in orange for the clinic visit.....looked amazing....where I usually just look like I've been tangoed in the orange cardy my gran knitted 30 plus years ago.....making do with orange jewellry this time as far too hot for cardies!! 

Looking forward to joining you on here...trusting everything goes to plan the next few days....xxxx

Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha winky - I looked like a hormonal tangerine!!! 

Shattered but back safe and sound - had period like pains since yesterday's transfer - not gonna read anything into it though... too scared....

         to every one - expect the madness will start next week...
Take care mini x x 

Winky looking forward to you being on here soon x x x


----------



## wizard

Glad you're back safely mini and take it easy.

4dp3dt and I'm starting to go a bit crazy.  How can I stop this occupying my every thought?  Google is now my enemy, it is too distracting and I'm compulsively forced to type in things like '4dp3dt symptoms bfp' and 'embryo quality bfp'.  Someone, please, save me from myself.  I had to work from my office this afternoon so I have unrestricted access to the internet and I HAVE TO STOP!  Firstly because I'm getting no work done and secondly because it's just ridiculous.  I really wish I worked somewhere I didn't have access to the internet.  Today is a bad day    Does anyone have any tips for this hormonally wayward mad woman?

Esperanza how are you doing?  You're 2 days ahead of me, does it get worse?!  I don't remember my other 4 2wws being quite like this....oh hang on yes I think perhaps I do....


----------



## wizard

Where are you all?  Being normal and living your lives I suspect.  I need some rescuing dear FFers!


----------



## winky77

Wizard...     I know it is hard.....but I alway remember JJ posting about this period being the kind of blissful ignorance stage.....you are PUPO and you won't know any different on that for another week or so .......this is the time of possibilities.....I know it is easy said than done but try and enjoy it ....tis a bit like how we thought of Christmas when we were kids!......let's just hope you get the pressie you want and deserve......but either way Santa won't be bringin it early!!     

...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wise words... trying hardest not to think about it tbh.... In fact I don't think its sunk in that have actually got this far..... 
Wizard step away from google..... take care honey we're all here for you x x x     

Es how are you??    

Mini x x x


----------



## wizard

Yes wise and helpful words Patterdale and Winky.  Thank you both  

mini I was like that for a few days too, just amazed I'd got to ET.  Well done for getting this point, it's no easy feat x x


----------



## indekiwi

Just a quick post - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Rose on a magical BFP!!!  I am so very delighted for you - all that stress must have pushed your body into overdrive!  

Good luck Esperanza, Wizard and Mini - am     that Rose has started a trend here...

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Sorry you're struggling Wizard - I'm trying to recapture the joy and amazement I felt a week ago when I knew I had two on board but I'm not doing well with that! I have no symptoms   and feel certain this hasn't worked. 

Thanks for the wishes Inde - if only!!

Mini - how're you holding up?

Of course I know that there's no way of telling and so I'm just trying to take care of myself till my test on Monday. I'm feeling pretty rough physically and emotionally from the cyclogest which isn't helping, my blood pressure was 90/50 yesterday but after a big bag of salty popcorn last night it's a bit more respectable today   I went to see 'I Love You Man' and it was really quite funny - if anyone needs a few hours distraction then I would recommend it.

Well, I've take to my bed for the afternoon (half day at work) and I'm going to paint my nails and watch DVD's of the Shield.

Love to all
E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

E -trying my hardest not to think about it!!!  Still hasn't sunk in yet that have got 2 little embies onboard...
Am doing the same tho - bed and a dvd      
Wizard how are you today    
Mini x x


----------



## Sima

E and Mini - an afternoon in bed watching DVDs sounds just perfect.  Enjoy!  Keep on with the PMA and try not to symptom spot. 

Wizard - how are you doing?  Not long now.

Good luck with the rest of the 2WW ladies

Sima xxx


----------



## wizard

Thanks inde, E, mini and sima.  E I'm sorry you're having a hard time with the cyclogest and the blood pressure.  I know what you mean about the transfer elation having worn off.  This middle bit is so tough.  

I've still got period type pains and other abdo pains which I'm sure must be the cyclogest.  Certainly too early to be anything else and I hope it's not the real AF.  I'm struggling to concentrate on anything, particularly work, made harder that it's PC based and I'm sat here on my own in my office.  Apart from my wonderful furbabies and Radio 2....  Still over a week til OTD, seems like eons.  Trying so hard to get into the PUPO headspace but it just doesn't seem to happen for me.

Having a hair cut later and thinking of doing something a bit radical.  It's been in a dull short bob for 5 years now and I'm thinking of going cropped (I used to be!).  Hope I won't regret it if I do!

Sending     and    for you both mini and E.  xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Trying to catch up...been away a while.  Really good to see it's nice and busy on here.  

Rose congrats on your BFP

Glad to see you on here Mini.

Wizard and Esperanza - hope you're not being driven to   on the 2www 

Annaleahx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Just wanted to send lots of   and   to all on the 2ww. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

nice to see you back Annaleah. x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello my fellow 2wwers -how are we  Am now entering the madness stage...
The 'what if's' are slowing working there way in there....
Es - thinking of you and sending       for test day x x 
Wizard honey - how you doing??    

Annaleah - echo what lulusaid - great to 'see' you honey...
So who's next to join us??  Think its winky on monday?

Take care              

A slightly paranoid and bonkers mini x x


----------



## wizard

Hi mini, I'm sorry to hear the madness stage has started, I'd hoped you might live off the transfer euphoria awhile longer!

I'm ok, trundling along and just counting down the days. No symptoms, just AF pains from the cyclogest.  I felt quite fed up last night  and had some wine, I'm disappointed in my lack of will power but the end of week desire was too strong and my resistance weak.  I'm now wishing I hadn't of course and what effect might it have etc etc but too late now huh?

When's OTD mini?


----------



## Damelottie

OTD = Official Test Day  

Wizard - Don't give the wine a second thought  . It def won't make any difference - infact my clinic recomennded a glass of wine after treatment  . 
Hang on in there


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi honey - trying not to thinkabout otd.... still a way off yet.... think its all the af type pains from cyclogest that don't help matters...     Am taking mum and brother to airport today and will be back to work monday - well night working from home which isn't too bad - will keep me occupied.... and mind busy.... 
Don't beat yourself up over 1 glass of wine   
Mum was worried as I bent over yesterday to adjust the lawnmower for her and she'd thought my embies would pop out!! She's not slept all night    

take care mini x x


----------



## angelw

Hi everyone, joining you all today for the 2ww!! Had embryo transfer this morning, 1 6-cell and 1 3-cell with no frosties. Not quite sure how to feel as out of 25 eggs there were only 5 that fertilised normally. Had a 3 day transfer and personally feel that the 3-cell is a non-starter    and the 6 cell, just not feeling very hopeful at all. However i've got this far and what will be, will be!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Angel - don't give up hope just yet - Rose just got a BFP after similar concerns re her embie quality. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK on 2WW....here's hoping for some more good news here soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Angel - great you're on here, I hope you're doing ok.

Wizard and Mini I hope you're both ok and keeping busy and distracted.

I've spent that past few days feeling really low and convinced it's not worked. Other than the cyclogest messing with my mind and blood pressure I've had no symptoms. I should know this time tomorrow though, I've never been a patient person but I"m so scared of getting a false reading that I daren't test early, plus my clinic test 12 days after transfer so it really would be risky.

I hope everyone else is doing a bit better

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

E - cyclogest is strange stuff isn't it...       
Sending lots of   your way x x x

Angel - welcome honey      

Wizard - how are you??    

Lou - you've guessed right ref otd ... didn't want to say / post it out loud       ...
    
Mini


----------



## lulumead

best of luck for tomorrow E - really hope you get a positive      

good luck everyone else...hope you don't go too   ...sometimes feels ages just watching this board for news so must seem like forever for you. Winky will be on here soon too, think April/May will be a busy time, and hopefully this is the lucky 8th board of this thread.  

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, sending you lots of positive vibes from Oz for tomorrow!    

Wizard, Mini, Angel, hope you're all hanging on in there with embies taking up position for the long haul.    

Rose, just loving your ticker - hope the 40WW is a bit less nerve racking than the TWW!!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Indekiwi hope that you are having a god time and you LO is enjoying himself
L x


----------



## wizard

Lou my OTD is 24th.  Sorry I didn't make this explicit.  Like mini I was probably too scared....

Welcome Angel and I can see why you might feel disappointed with your embies but as others have said there's no reason why they won't succeed, we get told about the perfect embryo and going to blast etc but who knows what happens when those embies get put back in their natural environment and have the chance to do their own thing?  I'm hoping yours are loving the new scenery and settling in nicely.

E I'm wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow and it's so hard feeling so low     Like you I'm convinced mine hasn't worked either (no symptoms etc ) but only that stick will tell us.  I'm tired and not sleeping and can't bear the thought of not knowing but will be devastated if it's a negative  .  I really doubt I'll last til Friday.

Hope you're doing ok mini and sending all us 2wwers  positive vibes and sticky beans


----------



## sunnygirl1

Esperanza, Wizard, Mini and Angel, wishing you lots and lots of luck on your 2WW's     

Esperanza good luck for tomorrow

Sunny xx


----------



## angelw

I can't think anymore to be honest, i keep going round in circles with the 'what ifs' but then so is everyone on here. Really don't want to be at all optimistic as i'm only setting myself up for a fall so have decided to take this week and simply get on with my 'normal life'
Good luck everyone on the 2ww, hope you all get your much deserved BFP's. Will call in from time to time to see how you's are all gettin on.


----------



## Felix42

Good luck tomorrow Esperanza. Will be thinking of you!  

Lots of luck to Angel, Mini and Wizard too.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow  

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, good luck for testing tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## wizard

Mountains of luck E, will be thinking of you x   x   x


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all - I'll let you know.

Ex


----------



## wizard

I have spotting.  Like I get 3/4 days or so before my period.  I'm 11 days past egg collection.  11.5 to be exact.  And I know you'll all shout out me but I tested too and got a BFN.  Feeling pretty sure it's over this time


----------



## Roo67

Esperenza -  for a positive result in the morning.

Wizard   so sorry that it was a BFN - but it is still early and the result cold change, stranger things have happened.

Mini and Angel  

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard honey -       things do change ..... hold out for otd - its not unheard of... Take care mini x x x

Es honey - thinking of you for tomorrow x x x x

     
Mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Wizard honey I am so sorry  but keep taking your drugs and do it on OTD, things have changed on this thread by test day.  
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Wizard am sorry -  it is early though so  for OTD.
Take care
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

All my love for tomorrow Esperanza xxx


----------



## angelw

Good luck for 2morrow Esperenza


----------



## Elpida

Well it's a BFN for me. I tested early this morning but will still go to the clinic with my sample. 

I feel ok, relieved to have what I knew confirmed, disapopinted of course, but at least it's a bright morning and I have a lovely few days planned. I'm really looking forward to having a drink and consuming as much coffee as I like! I'm drafting an email to my consultant, I know it's only my first try but I'm keen to see if I need to try different things next time considering my poor response despite being on the highest dose of stimms. Does anyone know if I'd be a god candidate for a short protocol? I'm also still concerned about my lining never naturally developing.

Onwards and upwards

E x


----------



## Damelottie

Awww so so sorry E   . I hope you have a good few days away and it helps with the disappointment xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E so sorry hun - Glad that you appear upbeat with plan b.  I was switched to short protocol after my first cycle it is used for poor responsders. Also with your lining ask about viagra?

Thinking of you
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

E         honey - sorry to read it was a BFN - but goodto see you are already moving on with the next steps....
take care honey  
Mini x x x


----------



## some1

Esperanza - so sorry to read that you had a BFN, thinking of you, hope you are able to enjoy your few days away and come back with a new plan  

Wizard - very sorry to read that it looks like a BFN for you  

Some1

xx


----------



## wizard

E I'm so sorry and sending you a big    I am so impressed by your planning and positivity and I hope you have a lovely few days away.  I don't know about your short protocol question but I was on a highish dose too and also stimmed for 15 days so will also be enquiring about short protocol.  The down-regging was so grim I'm not sure I could do that again.

Take good care of yourself x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard honey - replied onother post but so sorry to read about your bfn         Take care mini xx 

Es - not sure about sp.. repro use sp and I do know that if a poor responder sp is the better...
Have a lovely break and take care x x x


----------



## Roo67

Es - so sorry hun, glad that you are thinking about next steps, have a lovely few days and don't forget if you fncy some company for dinner one evening give me a shout, I'm not that far away.

Mini and Angel - not long now, hang in the.

R x


----------



## Sima

E - I am so sorry to hear your news.   

Wizard - hang in there until OTD.


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for all your lovely messages. The clinic confirmed the BFN and mentioned short protocol next time which is ressuring. I've emailed the consultant and am at least able to stop the cyclogest!

So, I'm off to Yorkshire with wine, coffee and chocolate to have the period from hell!

Wizard, I really hope things improve for you, I'll be thinking of you      

Best of luck to everyone else on their 2WW    

E x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Esperanza I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I hope that focussing on the next steps will help you to stay strong.  Be good to yourself too.  Look after yourself and enjoy your few days away.  

Thinking of you

Sunny xx


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, I'm so very sorry to read about this setback in your plans.  Hope you enjoy the coffee, wine and chocolate and a wonderful and peaceful time away.    

Wizard, when I started spotting last month the clinic asked me to increase the cyclogest in case that helped my cause.  It didn't in my case, but clearly this is something to consider asking about since you're still 3 days short of OTD.  Sending you lots of     too - it's not an easy road, this baby making lark.  

Angel, Mini, hang in there!    

A-Mx


----------



## angelw

Esperanza, sorry to hear your news, really admire your attitude and hope you have a lovely few days away, take care!!


----------



## winky77

Oh Esperanza     I am so sorry it was a BFN....enjoy your indulgences in Yorkshire  

Wizard....it ain't over until the fat witch sings....still keeping    for you.....

Well tis time to add me to the list again.....just had 3 embies transferred an hour ago..... 1 x grade 1 expanding blast, 1 x grade 1/2 expanding blast and 1 x grade 1 compact morula.  It was hilarious that they all lined themselves up on the screen in order of which was best ...and then Miss 'Grade 1 XB' started moving off up the left corner of the screen and the other two started following her like little sheep...in fact they do look a bit like sheep on the pic!?!? (the doc called her a 'she' so I am going with that !)  I had Daniella and despite my initial disappointment that it wasn't the lovely Stepan, Daniella was also v lovely. It was a smooth transfer yet again.  Stepan came to see me in the office when I was paying and gave me a hug (worth £1800 just for that !!)....shame Marek wasn't there too!! Yes I know I am Greedy!!! 

Lou....OTD is 4/5/09....    Angel and Mini.....glad to be joining you !!!

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

welcome back to the 2ww winky - hope your little sheep continue to go from strength to strnegth.   

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, so sorry that it was a BFN for you . Glad that you are planning your next tx . Take care of yourself and enjoy the break in Yorkshire.

Wizard,   hang on in there 

Winky, good luck for your 2ww 

Mini, hope you are doing okay and not going too  yet 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard - how you doing honey??      
Winky - hi honey     

Mini x


----------



## some1

Congratulations Winky and good luck for your two week wait   - I loved your description of your little embies!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky hope that they are sniggling in!!! chiplets perhaps!!

L x


----------



## lulumead

big   E...have a nice few days away and have some nice treats.

Winky, hope the sheep stay where they should! lots of luck on your 2WW.   

mini and wizard hope you're doing ok.
xx


----------



## wizard

Brilliant news winky, that's fantastic.  So pleased that there such good quality, well done.

I'm afraid it's a definite BFN for me.  I am bleeding heavily, it's full determined AF and I've been told by the clinic to stop taking the pessaries.  Sensible really because the rate it's coming out of me (sorry if TMI) the pessaries wouldn't stand a chance.  The pain is gruesome.

Thinking of you mini and angel and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Roo67

Wizard, hope the pain eases soon. look after yourself

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard       take care honey x xx


----------



## Sima

Wizard - I'm so sorry    I hope the pain eases up soon.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ezperanza so sorry to read your news  , hope your time in Yorkshire does you some good, then you can work out next steps.  

Wizard   sorry to hear your news, hope the pain passes soon.

Nice to see you here Winky!  Congrats on being PUPO!  

Hope you're doing ok Mini     

Angel best wishes for your 2WW   

Love to all 
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Wizard - having a ghastly AF too just adds insult to Injury. Snuggle up and look after yourself


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard and Esperanza - so sorry to hear of your BFNs...this is a long and hard journey at times. Sending you both big  

To the remaining girls on 2WW - Angel, Winky and Mini - good luck  

Suitcase
x


----------



## angelw

Wizard so sorry it wasn't to be for you this time, be extra good to yourself.


----------



## muddypaws

Wizard and Esperanza - so sorry it didn't happen this time  . Drink wine and eat blue cheese - no consolation at all but small things.... 

Winky, so pleased for you with your lovely little lambs...  Hopefully they are chattering away in there, shuffling for position and the best implantation spot.  

Take care all.

Muddy


----------



## kylecat

Wizard and Esperanza - really sorry to read about your news. I hope you have both got lots of support around you during the next few days. Esperanza - enjoy your well deserved break in Yorkshire.  

Winky - fantastic news - really hoping that this is the one for you. Things are looking good with those excellent embies!  

Mini - hope you are OK - the 2ww is very difficult and we are all thinking of you. Not too long to go now  , 

Love to all 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## wizard

Ironically by the time my OTD arrives I think my period will have been and gone by then!  To console myself I've hit the coke and wine (coca cola that is), the dairy and junk food full force.  It's great not to be thinking about how much protein is in this or that and just scoffing with gay abandon  .  After my period (which is a period from hell), I'll start being a bit more sensible I'm sure.  Bizarre I'm still officially on the 2ww.  Meh. 

Still got everything crossed for you angel and mini


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard hun, this happened to me on my first 2 cycles - bled 9 days post ET both times and AF all gone by the time I got to test day...then I switched from the pessaries (cyclogest) to injectable progesterone (gestone) and on the following 2 cycles got to test day at least - one BFP which was short lived, and one BFN, but at least I knew I was going to get to test day...

Just a thought you might want to explore with your clinic if you haven't already. I had to push for the gestone but it def made a difference

All the best,
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Thanks suitcase, that's really helpful.  You're not the only one who did better on gestone (Rose did too I think) so I shall certainly push for this next time.  

Thanks everyone for your hugs and commiserations.  You're so lovely x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Angel -how you doing honey      

Winky - how are you?  Have a great time at the spa      

It's gonna  get busy on here very soon...
Wishing you all the luck in the world      

    

Just gone past the bonkers stage of 2ww, still not bought any pee sticks.... avoiding temptation!!

Take care mini x x x


----------



## lulumead

mini angel and winky

some magic for you...


----------



## winky77

Hi Mini....I am fair to middlin as they say in Lancs!    Lots of distractions this week so all fairly easy so far.... have had a few belly twinges ...occasional tender boobs.....but nothing too dramatic....energy levels pretty normal so far ....   just realised I did a massive yawn as I typed that ?!?!?  Maybe I am in denial! Off to bed then!!! 

..Winky  

ps...thanks lulu!!!


----------



## angelw

Hi Mini, doing ok so far, similar symptoms to Winky but have had some nausea for a couple of days, think it was the HCG trigger shot working its way out of my system, boobs are not as tender as they were either. Off work at the minute so am enjoying that as its pretty stressful!!
Hope you're in good spirits, not long to go for you now              


Winky


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - so sorry that this wasn't the one for you  

Great to see you on here Winky - what a crop you have there!!

Angel, Mini and Winky, lots of   and   for you all.

My break was perfect, thank you all for your kind thoughts

E x


----------



## kylecat

Just wanted to wish all the ladies on the 2ww the best of luck as it may be a little difficult for me to post over the next few days. 

Mini and Winky - I am rooting for you both and if I can't get online I will text patterdale to see how you are both doing    

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Kylecat !!  Am loving that your ticker says 1 day to go !!  Good luck !  Can't wait to hear the news ! 

..Winky


----------



## Mifi

Lots of     to 2WWers   Well done for keeping away from the pee sticks  

     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Lots of   and   to Mini, Angel and Winky.  Misti will be by shortly too!  
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending all our lovely ladies on the 2ww loads of       and         

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Mini, Angel and Winky - sending you lots of    and    


r xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thinking of you ladies      



Jovi x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Good luck Mini, Angel, Winky and Misti and anyone else that I have missed    

I know I'm very new to this but already I'm looking out for any slight twinge..... I'm going mad!  My lower back aches and I am absolutely exhausted.  Are these the general anaesthetic effects?

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks for your well wishes -   this morning for me - I know its 24 hrs too early, but can't see that 24hrs is going to make much difference.  
Am totally gutted. Not really sure of next move.        
Good luck Angel, Winky and Misti.
Take care mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Mini hun, I'm gutted for you -   24 hours can make all the difference.....

Huge   to you, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini I sincererly OTD brings a different result for you


----------



## indekiwi

Mini, I'm so sorry to read your news and hope your family and friends are round to give you more than the cyber hugs I can send now.       

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Mini - So so sorry hun,   

Thinking of you

R xx


----------



## kylecat

Mini - so sorry to read about your news - I was keeping my fingers crossed things might be different. As the others have said, I am hoping that tommorrow brings a different result for you  .

We are all thinking of you - lots of love

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Oh Mini - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself   .


----------



## winky77

Mini....   .....totally gutted for you as you know.    

Don't try and think about next steps too soon and give yourself time to grieve this attempt  (I know I don't always do that!) 

...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for all your support - still numb, but won't let a little BFN get to me....
Stepan has said to contact him again in 3 weeks for the next plan of attack....
Back to the diet and rowing mahcine       
Must admit have  kicked the   out of being pupo!!!  and eaten everything in sight!!  
Take care and all the best to Angel, Winky and Misti - this board is going to get mightly busy soon!
Mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mini 

L x


----------



## Elpida

Oh mini - lots of  

E x


----------



## lulumead

mini...so sorry...its not fair.     
xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

so sorry mini.  Thinking of you


----------



## winky77

The 2 week wait
A testing time
Designed to make you
Lose your mind.. 

Tis all surreal
To think inside
There's little embies
Trying to hide... 

Snugglin in
For a 9 month stay
Well that's the outcome
For which I pray... 

Twinges here
And twinges there
Are they implanting?
Or just trapped air?... 

Progesterone pants
And heparin bruising
Mood swings galore 
My mind I am losing... 

Time goes slow
Then slower still
A few more hours
Another pill... 

Peestiks screaming
Pee on me NOW
But it's way too early 
You silly cow!...  

And so I wait
A few more days
Distracting myself 
In ridiculous ways... 

I write a poem
I vacuum the cat
I sort my CDs
And feng shui the flat... 

I go out for coffee
I go out for cake
I stuff my face
With another homebake... 

I've surfed FF
For hours on end
Twittered and Facebooked
And phoned another friend... 

And still it's days
Til I pee in a pot
And the magic stik 
Will say Preggers or Not... 

Hanging on in there
Trying to be strong
But so few days
Can seem so long.. 

Got everything crossed
Butterflies in my tummy
This has to be my time
To finally become a mummy...


----------



## Roo67

Winky - that is brilliant, never knew you were so creative 

It sounds like the 2ww is driving you to distraction, lets hope that this is the last time, so you might as well enjoy it while you can 

R xx


----------



## Sima

Loved the poem Winky     I hope your 2ww is going well.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky that was brilliant!!  Love it - must make sure we don't lose that one!!
Take care mini x x


----------



## angelw

Mini so sorry but as the others have said....2morrow!!  

Winky i agree with every last word, very well put together   

To everyone on the 2ww


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - that's genius! 

One of these days I am going to write that book about single girls ttc and your poem gets pride of place  

Mini - hope you're doing OK hun. Am thinking of you and really hoping you get a miracle overnight change in your result  

Love and luck to the other 2ww'rs

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

mini     Still     for you though.

Winky you're a star.  Very very clever!

Angel hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini love big big hugs      So sorry    
Take care of yourself hun
Lots of love
Jovi xxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, am so sorry    , thinking of you....

Winky, brilliant poem  

Hope all our other 2wwers are hanging on in there    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Mini - flippin 'eck - so sorry    

Winky, great poem...hopefully you'll be doing one for the 8 month wait soon!    

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Very very good Winky.     

Mini


----------



## Mifi

Mini so sorry this wasn't your time hun    

Winky your poem is awsome well done you!!!   

Toes and fingers crossed for 2WWers 

Love FM XXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, get a copyright on that one now - absolutely hits the nail - like Muddy says, can't wait to read the one about the next 8 months that I hope you'll be traversing, (though I shudder at what you could get around to creating about the actual birth)   

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Mini,   sweetie. So sorry. I hope you're taking care of yourself. It's so unfair. 

Winky, loved your poem. Summed it up beautifully! Keeping everything crossed for you Angel & Misti. 
Love& hugs Felix xx


----------



## Papillon

Mini, sorry to read your news.  

Winky, a great poem.  

Love and hugs

Papillon


----------



## winky77

Glad u liked my poem!  Writing is a bit of a passion....and there is definately a few books in me.....just need to create the space to keep at it !  Wud be good to have another income stream whilst juggling the twins !!

..Winky


----------



## Candee

Mini I was so sorry to read your news  

Winky, I can tell from your poem that the wait is driving you crackers but I have everything crossed for you
and hope this is your time!   


Candee


----------



## madmisti

Wel ladies - I have been on 2WW since Saturday but first visit here! Lovely to see people wishing me well already - thank you  

TBH this 2WW feels so different to the last 3 which were IUI's. Then I worried and wondered every day and just wanted the 2WW over. But this time I have embies on board ( had FET) and it feels very different. I am enjoying the feeling of  being ''pregnant and just a question of whether they stay''    So I don't really feel like I am on the 2WW - yet - will probably change as OTD gets nearer!!

Trying to work out who else is on 2WW with me - I think Angel and Winky? With Sarah ( Midnight Action) and Suity joining soon. Sorry if missed anyone!!

Mini - already said it in PM's but so sorry hun  

Winky - LOVED the poem!! Girl of many talents!!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello my lovely 2ww ladies - how are we all doing?

Did another test yesterday - just in case - was still BFN - but feel really positive about everything - might be different once   shows her ugly face (was hoping for a 9 month break there..     ).  But am so so grateful to my lovely donor for allowing me to finally reach the 2ww.  Have just had beta blood test done too by GP.  Cross the t's and dot the i's...
So how's on the 2ww now  Winky       , Angel       ,
Misti       Coco (from today I believe??)       
And for those about to join the 2ww very soon       
Take care mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - so sorry it's still BFN. But great that you feel positive about getting to 2WW this time...as we all know, this can be a long journey but you will get there in the end  

Good luck to all our other 2 WW'rs  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

....the insanity is here.....

....finally just got an email from S saying I have no frosties and I actually growled......out loud in the middle of Starbucks in Glasgow.....

..of course I pretty much knew I hadn't got any frosties as the 3 remaining were grade 2 CMs and a grade 3 Blast...so pretty crap to pass Reprofit's frostie potential standards! .....but why do I still feel like it's a slap in the face...?!?  I didn't realise how much I wanted the little insurance policy of fall back frosties......no pressure then?! 

....honestly girls....if I had a pee stick with me I'd be p*ssing in a Starbucks mug right now and putting myself out of my misery ! 

....I know I am like this everytime.....absolutely fine and dandy until about I reach the 2week 'anniversary' of EC and then I go CRAZY !!!  Probably cos I know a test now would be pretty accurate at this point.....so why are we supposed to keep waiting ?!?!??! 

....sorry no personals.....as you can probably tell I am totally incapable of being anything other than ME ME ME right now! 

..will be back later when calmer......

WINKY


----------



## some1

Oh Winky - I really feel for you and I have got literally everything crossed for you    .  You are such a positive person, your posts always make me laugh and I loved your poem - this really should be your time - Jasmine is sending you loads of baby dust   she is also currently doing an uncanny impression of R2D2 - may the force be with you!  Hope the next 3 days fly by and you get a massive BFP ! 

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

sorry no frosties Winky...but     you won't need them, as triplets will be quite enough  

Hope all the other 2WW are ok.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky honey - know we've just spoken - stay strong - big big hugs and take care           to you and all the 2w ladies in waiting x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - hang on in there and hopefully it won't matter at all about those frosties  .
You could always start on our book    . I think we decided to all write a chapter each as we cover so many different areas of journey   . And you could be chief narrrator/link person, and then do a chapter about your triplets    

xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Winky - I am thinking of you - keeping my fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you.    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, it's really hard to push aside the apprehension you could well be feeling right now, but you're still in the game honey and with three fantastic embies on board, you have a really good chance of hitting the jackpot this cycle.     

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Winky - totally natural reaction I'd say - always nice to know you have a bit of a back up plan so very disappointing not to get frosties. However, as others have said, really hoping you won't need them anyway      Also, does seem rare to get frosties at Reprofit anyway.  I don't really understand why Reprofit give OTD as 14 days after an ET - whether a 3 day or 5 day. So, if you think it will help stop you going completely crazy, I wouldn't beat up yourself up if you test 'early' ( which it isn't really anyway!!).  Whatever you decide, thinking of you hun and sending lots of positive vibes your way                                                             ( well I did say LOTS!!)     

Coco - sorry I missed you off the list of 2WW'ers in my previous post. welcome to the madeness   

Misti xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Winki  -  just read your details (i'mon the over 40 single iui page) and wanted to wish you the best of luck. You've been thorugh a lot
and deserve some good news. Will be thinking of you on test day. jane


----------



## Candee

Winky, God willing, you will be so busy with the twins that you won't have time to
go back for any frosties!       
love candee


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky, have texted

Am thinking of you and just   for a positive outcome

Take care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry you don't have any frosties  .   that this is the one for you and you won't need them. Hang on in there    

Sending   and   to everyone else on the 2ww too! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Ladies....you are all lovely!!! Don't know what I'd do without ya! 

I have calmed down a bit....and will hang on for a few more days.....lots of the ladies on the Reprofit thread have tested early the last few days and it's all bad news (hopefully just cos too early!)....so I'm holding on! 

Hey....check out me with Charter status.....got given it for a month for my 2ww poem!!  And also got all the credits - see left - altho not sure what I do with them yet!  Cheered me up big time! 

lol to all my 2ww buddies and all the FF singlies...

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yeah Charter Winky- it was a great poem, and  for OTD!!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Winky --  congrats on your charter status, your poes ws fantastic and weel deserved

I hope you can hang in on there the next day or two and be rewarded with a BFP

Take care

R xx


----------



## muddypaws

Winky...sorry the 2ww is driving you mad. It's so awful really...hopefully this will be your last one   

Good luck all 2wwers....really hoping for some more positives this time round... 

Muddy


----------



## madmisti

Winky - do we have to curtsey now you have Charter status?   Hope you get through next couple of days with at least  some of your sanity remaining    Stay strong hun  

Misti x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Just wanted to give lots of         

and                

and            

and a couple of      

      

to all 2WWer's

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - I felt sure you would test in the night  . I hope you did and you're in a daze of overwelming shock


----------



## midnightaction

I guess I can now officially post on this thread, just had 2 x Grade 1 (8 cell embies) transfered back, so I am officially PUPO!! 

OMG let the waiting begin.............is it the 14th May yet ?? Is it is it ?? 

Big love to all my fellow PUPO ladies, and as a gentle reminder step away from the pee sticks !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyy congrats Sarah - take care big hugs


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Welcome to the 2WW Sarah.....wishing you all the luck in the world....  

And sending Winky and our other soon to testers heaps of   

I'm up for 5 day transfer so see you here on Tuesday!
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Yay Sarah - Fantastic news! Welcome to 2WW  Enjoy your last couple of days in Brno and safe journey home 

Winky - so close hun!!! 

Suity -enjoy the weekend and good luck for ET next week 

I have an itchy tummy today - no rash and am not doing injections so not that. Never heard of this as a symptom of pregnancy but who knows   !!

M x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well girlies - suitably confused - who is now on the 2ww - it feels like its nearly everyone!!!     
Take care thinking of you all and sending lot and lots of     
Mini x x x


----------



## lulumead

think its angel, misti, winky and sunny girl with sarah just joining...

coco, suity, claire and me to join in the next few days

surely a record number at once!!

hope this means a bumper number of BFP's coming our way.
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, yes I'm very confused too  - doesn't take much at the moment.

I am thinking of you all even though not posting much

 and  to you all.

R x


----------



## Roo67

Lou  - sorry keep forgetting about the list   

You are doing a fab job - Thankyou,


Winky and Angel    for test day

r xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too- mind else where as having af from hell...       
Thanks Lou


----------



## suitcase of dreams

*GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW WINKY*

                   

Love
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, congrats on being pupo, good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by for you  

Angelw, good luck for testing tomorrow 

Winky, are you going to hold out til Monday?? 

Good luck to all on the 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## midnightaction

for tomorrow *winky* will be thinking of you and sending you loads of positive vibes 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky good luck XXX  I thought otd was today and I have been wondering all day!!


----------



## angelw

Hi everyone, have been putting this off but its a BFN for me, tested this morning one day early as AF arrived with a vengence  
Have a consultaion at the clinic on the 11th where i need some answers regarding PCOS and embryo quality before i decide if its worth doing again.

Good luck to those left on the 2WW, i hope you all get your much deserved BFP's xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Angel, so sorry   .  Take good care of yourself

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Angel so so sorry hun, be kind to yourself, I cam empathise with the devastating feeling- hope that you have support aorund you 

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Angel,      

So sorry to hear that it hasn't worked this time.  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Angel ....so sorry chuck.....I was hoping we could have done a two for one special and both got positives tomorrow (eek today....just seen the time)... Look after yourself x  

Am testing in a few hours .......I am so not going to sleep now......

Eeekkkkk

....Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Winky  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Angel honey - so sorry to read your news - it doesn't half take the wind out of your sales.. Take care honey        

Winky -       for this morning honey x


----------



## Elpida

Angel - so sorry to hear your news.

Winky, I'm thinking of you this morning  

E x


----------



## dottiep

Winky - I do so hope this is IT for you honey. I'm nervous for you............

Love
Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Angel, so sorry that it was a BFN for you this time    

Winky, got everything crossed for you this morning    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

again.  Gutted of course. It is just not fair.

I will not be jumping straight back on the bandwagon this time.  Need to take some time and space for my body and my mind.  First priority is to get my pesky fibroid removed.  It's grown with the drugs and is now a hinderance to TTC as well as making my periods heavy.  Also going to prioritise weight loss and fitness and going to see a nutrionist to help with that.  And I wouldn't have another go without investigating the immunity issues further. I think there is one more go in me .....but I am not sure. 

Right now I just feel sad, old, fat, barren and alone.  I'll allow myself one day of wallowing but the old cliches come to mind and it is true that the only way is up.....and tomorrow is another day. 

...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky have sent you a text.  This is just not fair....        am so so sorry         am here for you honey.  Take care, take time x x x x


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* I am so very sorry, it is so totally unfair, I hate how painful this whole thing is 

I think your right to take some time for yourself before you jump back in again, but I selfishly hope you will be hanging around on the boards because you have been a constant source of support and advice for me through my journey to Reprofit as a now single girl , and I would really miss that if you were gone

Take care of yourself today, and cry until you have used up all of your tears, you deserve today to be all about you and nothing else

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky   I am so sorry to read that it was a BFN for you again. It is so unfair, you don't deserve this result . Good that you are thinking forward, but for now take care and look after yourself .
Thinking of you......   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Angel and Winky,
so sorry for you...its just rubbish.  Wish there was something to be done to help. sending big    .
Take care of yourselves.
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Angel and Winky - so sorry for your BFNs

Life really is very unfair

Take care of yourselves over the next few days and come back fighting  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Angel, big  hunny. It really is so unfair isn't it. Thinking of you. 

Winky, I was so sorry to read of your result hun.  This can be such a cruel road. Your plans sound spot on though and every day you will get stronger ready for your pregnancy. 
I hope you can spoil yourself this weekend and surround yourself by loved ones. 

Misti, how are you doing hun? Hanging in there? Fingers crossed that rash means good news (tho I've not heard of that symptom before myself either). 
 

Sunny, good luck for those last few days. Not too long now.  

Sarah, that's just wonderful news to hear you've got 2x G1s on board. So pleased for you. I've got a good feeling about this one for you.  Enjoy your last few days in Brno & have a Chajovna tea for me!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

angel and winky, I am so sorry and sad to read your posts. If only there _*was*_ some justice to all this we sure would have better results than this board shows. Take time for yourself and both of you take good care. x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ohh Winky my heart goes out to you hun  I can only echo what the girls have said on here, you so deserve a positive result and work and try so hard, don't give up it will happen to us all one day- it is 'when' and not 'if'........be kind to yourself today and like the others say I do hope that you are with friends
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky,      

There are many people in this world that I would describe as barren - but sorry honey, you ain't it.  Your turn will come, one way or another, and you've already described a few things you will be looking in to change the next result into the longed for BFP.    Hope all the messages of solidarity, comfort and solace will go some way to helping dissolve the sadness,  loneliness and disappointment of today.  Sending lots of love and friendship north,

A-Mx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Oh Winky, I am so so sorry      This is such a hard road that we've chosen and life is just so unfair.  Hang on in there and stay strong  


Sunny xx


----------



## bingbong

Winky and Angel,

I am so sorry to hear your news,    thinking of you both

Bingbong


----------



## angelw

Winky so so sorry to hear your news, i hope you get back to being your upbeat self soon! It's surprising the difference even a day can make  

To everyone, thankyou for your kind comments and support on this thread, hope to be back soon   

To everyone currently on the 2ww


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - I dont know why but I really thought that result would be different. I feel quite stunned at just seeing the news and I do feel incredibly sad  . I am so so sorry   . Don't give up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Winky  am so sorry to read your post.  There is a +ve result out there to match your character and I hope that you reach it soon.

In the meantime, please take care of yourself...

    
Maya


----------



## Sima

Dear Wink and Angel - I am so sorry to learn of your news.  You both must be so gutted.  Stay strong and hopefully things will start to go your way soon.    

Sima x


----------



## lulumead

Hello

Am just back from ET. My embies perked up a bit, and I now have a 9 cell, grade 2/3 and 6 cell grade 2 on board...number 3 was only 2 cells so going a bit too slowly.

Clinic have said a blood test on 10th May or HPT on 12th, so I'll wait til the 12th I think, would rather find out at home.

My clinic also recommend to take baby aspirin.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayy lulu  - congratulations - embies sound fab honey.  Take care and rest up.  All the best for your 2ww


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky I am so sorry.  I was really hoping for you hun.  Take care of yourself  

Angel sorry to hear your news too hun  

Congrats Lulu - best wishes for 2WW  

Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Angel - so sorry hun    This  is such a tough and unfair journey. Believe your time will come though  

Winky - just gutted for you honey   As others have said , you are such a force of nature, you have helped so many others on their journey - including me, and you so often give us much needed laughter. It is so, so unfair that you got a BFN - but your time will come too hun. Allow the tears and be gentle with yourself - I can think of no-one less barren than you    Good you are already looking ahead and making plans - you will find a way and you  WILL get there one day honey. Thinking of you  

Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - great news hun - enjoy being PUPO

Can't belive my ticker - only 5 days    Maybe I should start to be less chilled and get nervous  !!

Best wishes to everyone else on 2WW

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti you stay just the way you are....         
love and hugs mini x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - yeah - decided to leave the stressing to day before OTD  !!

Hope you are getting some of the sunshine up there?!!

M x


----------



## some1

Winky and Angel - so very sorry to read of your BFNs    

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....thanks for all the wonderful words of support. I couldn't resist but to put my feelings into another poem...I just find it quite cathartic.....this one is called.....

*'Surviving a BFN'*

So I peed on a stick
At 5 am
And to my despair
It's a negative again

My heart is broke
My hopes are shattered
Getting a positive 
Was all that mattered

A year of trying
6 different goes
Thousands of pounds
And nothing to show

Perfect embryos
Good fertility stats
I know I'm 40 plus
But is it just that?

Thyroid antibodies
A fibroid or two
And other dark secrets
Of my hostile womb

I've tried the Heparin
And aspirin too
High dose steroids
Pills white and blue

Popping in pessaries 
Every few hours
Avoiding hot baths
Sticking to showers

I didn't mow the lawn
Or carry heavy bags
I don't drink coffee
And I never touch ****

My last glass of wine
Was months ago
I've done everything right
But still nothing to show

But I'm not giving up
I'm not beaten yet
I will keep going 
My mind is set

I just need a break
To get myself back
To shake out the drugs
And get back on track

Some space to regroup
And plan my next steps
Get the fibroids zapped
Arrange more immune tests

Get into healthy eating
Shift thirty pounds
Have a bit of fun time
Oh how good that sounds

So I'm booking a holiday
On a distant Greek Isle
Going to chill out in the sun
For a little while

But I will be back
That's a definite not a maybe
Because I'm not giving up
On having a baby!


----------



## Elpida

Winky - I'm so, so sorry hun. I logged on with fingers crossed for you. Lots of   

E x


----------



## lulumead

coco: I did think it seems early and I'm tempted to wait until the 13th which would be 14 days post egg collection...mine were 3 day embies.

Winky: good poem...the holiday and some fun sounds like a great plan.  

xx


----------



## Candee

Oh Winky, I am so sorry. 
i just don't know what to say.
When you are down in Lancashire, if you want to meet up I would love to give you a  
Candee


----------



## Sima

Oh Winky - your poem brought a tear to my eye  .  I am so sorry.  Well you do have a plan of sorts to work with.  I certainly think it is a good idea to take some time out and take stock after all you have been through so much in the last year and your body needs time to recover.  Enjoy your holiday when you get round to booking it and in the meantime be good to yourself.


----------



## DitzyDoo

Winly & Angel So so sorry, thinking of you both. xxx 

Misti good luck honey, praying this is your time.xx

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - I know I said it this morning but absolutely gutted for you, life is just so unfair at times.

Great poem.. again, hope it helped a little.

Sending    to you.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - another genius poem, hope the writing proved a little cathartic for you   

Holiday, time out, allowing your body to get over the drugs all sound like good options to me. 

Will PM you re immune issues

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Ta Suity....will give you a call when you're back.  

Well I've wallowed all day mostly in my PJs....watching inane TV and eating takeaway pizza....my great intentions to go out and do a long walk this pm kind of died and I started getting bad cramps so cried off going for dinner with my friend.....saved me having to wash!!    

But I have been productive in mind if not in body....I realise the perfect getaway for me would be to go back to Skyros.....don't know if you guys have heard of it but it's a Greek island where they run alternative holistic holidays.  I've actually been three times (and once to their place in Thailand) but haven't been for 5 years.  I've always had amazing holidays there and met amazing people many of whom have become life-long friends.  I am thinking of going in late June when they have one of their 'writing labs' running....I've been dabbling in writing for years but really want to progress this now so it seems perfect timing.  They'll be lots of yoga and other stuff too.  I haven't been rash and booked it straight away but if still feel strongly about it I will book early next week. 

The other productive thing is writing out a fitness plan!  Starts tomorrow !!.....so better finish that last slice of pizza then !!  

Love to all the remaining 2wwers .......this BFN trend needs reversing girls ...I am counting on you!! 


lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Skyros sounds just perfect Winky....and you definitely have a talent for writing which should be nutured

You take good care, we'll talk soon
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky the greek island sounds perfect!

Loved your poem you have a real talent
L x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - well, if anyone deserved a day in PJ's eating pizza    Wonderful poem hun  - you truly are an inspiration. Your courage and willpower shine through and it is great you are making plans for some ''you'' time etc. I admire your grit and your very sensible head!
Take care hun  


Lulu - welcome to 2WW  

Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti, sunny, lulu, midnght and coco - just a quick message to say am thinking of you all sand sending lots of               your way.
Mini  x x x


----------



## muddypaws

Winky - so gutted for you. If life were at all fair you would have your bubba by now; you are such an inspiration and I think that the writing holiday at Skyros sounds like a great idea to re-group and pamper yourself. I know that you said that you would be down my way at some point and it would be lovely to see you if you feel that you can manage it.     

Lulu - great news on the embies.  

Muddy


----------



## kylecat

Just briefly catching up after a few days away and just wanted to say how sad I was to read your news Winky - we were all rooting for you and you're right, it's just not fair, 

Thinking of you
Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx  

Thought your poem was just lovely x


----------



## wizard

Coco the 2ww is a form of torture I agree completely 

5 dp a 3dt is very early and no signs means nothing. Below is a link I found quite useful - but we are all different and there are women who haven't got a +ve until 17dpt so any info about when implantation happens and hcg levels are only a guide.

http://www.ivfplus40.com/2008/08/three-day-and-5-day-transfers.html

Take care and try to keep sane (I know I never do - but next time.... I tell myself!)

Wizard x

/links


----------



## Roo67

Coco - There is really no way of knowing until you pee on a stick unfortunately, signs and symptoms are so variable, some get some others don't. and I agree the 2ww is the worst kind of torture known to woman !!

Mistimop ,sunnygirl, lulu and midnightaction, hope you are staying sane

R x


----------



## lulumead

so far so sane, although I managed to injure myself whilst on pessary duty by overreaching on the way down and pulling my shoulder  

then on sunday my computer hard-drive crashed...so trying to maintain a zen like calm and repeat the mantra is only work is only work....

finding this 2ww easier than with IUI for some reason! but I still have a week to go....

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Big big big big hugs to all on the 2ww                
Mini xx


----------



## lulumead

misti...you're up next - how are you doing? xx

hugs to the sunny and midnight too.


----------



## madmisti

I'm afraid it is a  BFN for me    Had beta today so is definite. I had a feeling it would be and wanted to be prepared, so did actually do a HPT yesterday, though didn't post about it. That was BFN so was expecting that today too. I am sad, disappointed and frustrated but will allow that today and then move on to looking ahead to next tx - hopefully another donor embryo soon. I am reassured that all went well this tx - great lining etc, so I believe it WILL happen one day   . Not looking forward to stopping drugs as heard can be  bit rough  

Good luck to all those still on 2WW     

Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Dear Mistimop - I am so sorry to hear your news.  I really thought this would be your time.   Take care or yourself and don't be too hard on yourself today. 

Sima x


----------



## indekiwi

Mistymop, damn.  I was so hoping you would be joining Rose with a triumphantly successful tx.     

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Misti - sorry about the BFN - be good to yourself,
A day of 2 of pampering etc and then look forward to the next go.

R x


----------



## muddypaws

Sorry it wasn't to be Misti but you are right, you need to keep going and keep faith in yourself. Took me 4 embryo transfers but I got there.  

Muddy


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Have said it all in the other posts and in the PM, just so sorry 

Sarah xx


----------



## Elpida

Misti - so sorry, take care 

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti honey - so so sorry - have sent a pm. You take care honey        
Big big hugs mini x x x


----------



## bingbong

Misti, I am so so so sorry to hear about your bfn   I wish that there was something more that I could say, but I am thinking of you   

Bingbong x


----------



## hopehopehope

Misti - pm'd you, but just saw your post on the 2ww thread. I'm so sorry. Chin up.  They do say the darkest part of the night is just before dawn and your sunrise is just  round the corner. 
thinking of you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Misti- so sorry for you hun  I really hope that you are with friends and treating yourself.
L x


----------



## lulumead

misti - it will happen, keep strong.  sending you lots of   . take care of yourself and have some nice treats.

    to the other 2WW-er's
xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Aw - thank you gals    So good to have support on here from people who really understand ( though I wish you didn't IYKWIM - wish you had all got BFP's first time)

I am ok so far - but kind of had to be ok this evening as had rehearsals for a musical I am in and we were being recorded so couldn't miss it. Actually helped I think - singing is always good for the soul   Though might all hit me tomorrow Think hardest part will be AF  
I have emailed Stepan and he said he is 'disappointed' which initially made me feel like I had let him down, but I am sure he meant he is sorry  and just disappointed for me it didn't work! He said to contact him in 2 -3 weeks time. No idea how long I might have to wait for another donor FET 1) because not sure how many AF's you have to have before they will let you do it again and 2) don't know how long it will take them to match me again ( though I have very loose matching criteria)


Muddy - thanks for that reassurance - I do believe I will get there one day - and you are getting so close to meeting your precious babe! Can you tell me how long you had to wait between FETs??

Good luck to rest of everone else on 2WW, and those soon to be on it - need lots of good news on here please!!

Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Forgot to say  a big thank you to all those who have PM's me too - much appreciated  

M x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Misti, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN.  This is such a horrible and tough process, I feel fore you.  I hope you are feeling a little better today   

Mine is a BFN.  I tested way too early on Monday and as if punishment, then started spotting.  Full bleed yesterday and another BFN this morning - not much sleep but was hoping and praying for a miracle.  I feel more than disappointed, useless, broken and helpless.  I need to stop wallowing in self pity and I do feel ashamed -so many of you have been through this and much worse. 

Sorry for the me post again....

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sunny       this is just not fair... You take care honey x x x x

Come on - some one up there look down on us and give us girls a break!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sunnygirl I have just seen your result I am so so sorry for you- how many days are you from OTD?  is there still a chance it could be different- gosh we have so much bad luck and sadness on the thread at the moment!

L x


----------



## midnightaction

*sunny* So sorry hun that it was a BFN 

Never ever feel ashamed for feeling the way you do, this is such an awful process that it is expected for you to feel the way you do. I hope it starts to feel a little bit better soon 

*mini* Yeah it really is time we caught a break here on the singlies thread 

*coco* Your test date is the same as mine, and it feels like a lifetime away, how I am gonna last another week I do not know !! 

Well the cramping that I had got progressively worse over the last 2 days, so bad that I spent yesterday afternoon in bed scared to move incase it started the cramping off again. This morning I have woken up and there is no cramping instead I just have a really dull ache is my lower region, kinda like I have been kicked in the "lady garden", it sort of feels like how I feel just after I have had a particularly heavy period.............have no idea what this all means and I think I will go insane if I think about it anymore !! 

Big hugs to everyone 

Sarah xx


----------



## winky77

Oh Sunny....I am so sorry it wasn't to be this time. Do NOT feel ashamed about wallowing for a bit....whether it's your first or your fifth time it still hurts like hell and is so so disappointing.   

Misti.....glad you had a bit of distraction last night....I hope you get a plan to move forward soon.    ....did you notice on the Czech thread that Gablesgal had also been told to email him again in a couple of weeks time..... doesn't normally say that so I am wondering if he has finally hit the wall with overload?!  I sent a long email a couple of days with a lot of questions but have not heard back yet.  Altho I wasn't pushing for an urgent response as such. 

lol to our other 2wwers......we so need this trend reversing! No pressure! 

I am having the AF from hell following my BFN.....had to get up 4 times last night cos even with double and giant size protection I was overflowing...I feel so drained this morning....I really detest my body right now! 

..Winky  



..Winky


----------



## muddypaws

Sunny, so sorry  

Misti, I had my treatment in about as quick succession as possible in this game. for an oldie (no offence other over 40's!) I had my first EC in mid Jan 08 and two put back with BFN. Then had another two put back via FET in March 08 and BFN - they wanted me to have a clear cycle where they were sure I was ovulating, I guess to ensure all hormones still functioning but a frustrating wait. Next EC was in June 08, cos downregging takes time and I have always been on the long protocol (cos of age I think, even though I always got loads of eggs...but then maybe that's why). Then had two blasts put back with BFN. Then had remaining three frosted blasts put back in August 08 with a BFP...initially twins but one didn't get past 9 weeks (prob stopped at about 6 weeks though). Hope this helps...it is a long process but I was always on long protocols and it may be quicker on short protocol...I don't know much about the latter but others will be able to clarify the difference for you. Good luck.. 


Winky, sorry your AF is being a real  . Take care... 


Muddy


----------



## wizard

Oh sunnygirl I am so so sorry it was a BFN for you.  And as others have said do not apologise for wallowing.  You are not, it is healthy and normal to human to feel as you do, and a post about how crap you feel is hardly wallowing.  We are very hard on ourselves I think sometimes.  And regardless of others' very difficult journeys, our own is just as hard for each of us as we go through it.  I know I thought I had no right to feel so terrible after by last BFN given others' experiences but now realise that it was where I was at and those feelings were just there; they weren't, and never are relative to others. 

Winky sorry your AF is so bad this time.  When mine started a few weeks back it was like nothing on earth but I had acupuncture on day 2 and it made a real difference.  I have to say I was quite surprised, I'm a bit cynical about acupuncture (yes you may well ask why I go.  I'm still working that out myself).

Sarah the 2ww is so hard isn't it?  I've never been able to get into the PUPO space.  I do feel for you - and Coco.

Misti I posted on the other thread already but I was so sorry to read your result.   

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Sunny - so sorry hun  

Winky - hope grapes and AF settle soon and you feel better. Is frustrating that S makes us wait - don't they know how much waiting we have to do on this journey and how hard that is ?   I now have another 2WW before I can contact him for some idea of when next tx might be - and I want to know so I can look ahead to that

Got beginnings of AF cramps etc now stopped drugs. From others exerience, expecting it to be bad one  


Sarah and Coco -hope you are holding up -every day is a day nearer  

Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Sunny - I am so sorry to hear you got a BFN.  Take Care of yourself...... 

Sarah - I hope the pain/twinges go away soon.  Hang in there.

Sima x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sunny and Misti, I'm so sorry that you both got negative results this time   . Thinking of you both.

Coco and Sarah, hang on in there    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti, so sorry, hope you're furry bundles of joy are giving you some love & hugs  

Sunny, sorry it wasn't to be this time, take care of yourself  

Coco  

Sarah  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

Sunny so sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time. Big    .

Think I'm up next, I really hope one of us on here gets a BFP, its beginning to get a bit depressing...and I'm finding it hard to believe that it ever works.

Just had a good cry about my hard-drive disaster, brilliantly the back-up at work hasn't worked and I have lost all my work from the last year and all my emails from the last 3!  Trying not to let it stress me but still feel a bit    and   at the same time...hormones!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - if you really want your data back, there are ways and means I think - although poss quite expensive....when my hard drive went it got sent off to Norway somewhere and they sent all the data back on DVDs for me (work laptop so work paid - was about €3000 I think so quite pricy but worth it if you really really want your stuff back?)

 technology is such a pain sometimes

Although it's only 8pm I think I am going to have to go to bed...
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

yes - was quoted £1000 which work won't pay for! just having to resign myself to it being lost.

have a lovely sleep - you sound like you really need it.  I think sometimes when you have a tough time emotionally your body reacts physically too and you become v tired, and feel like you are made of lead!  Snuggle up.  


xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu maybe pm Tony and ask him for his technical advice.  My old laptop on off swtich failed and they are backing up my hardrive onto disks for £40-80.l x


----------



## Roo67

Sunny - so sorry to hear you news   as Winky so rightly said, it doesn't matter if 1st or 5th it still hursts and you are allowed to feel this way, so never apologise.

Suity - hope you are soon in the land of nod and somehow manage to get through tomorrow.

Lulu, Coco and Sarah   our luck has gotta change sometime soon

R xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu everything crossed for you     

Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Sunny,       As others have said, doesn't matter if it's the 1st or the nth time you get a BFN - every attempt that you make is saturated in hope and expectation and when it doesn't happen, the landing is pretty bumpy.  Take care of yourself, allow yourself to grieve, then decide what's next for you.  

Lulu, I know what you mean - there has been an abysmal run of bad news on this thread in the year to date   but I promise you, my DS is very real, and so are the children of others posting on the bumps and babes thread, virtually all of whom used IUI / IVF / FET to conceive.  Hang on in there, you're got a very good chance of bucking the trend.   

Coco, Sarah, hope the     bug hasn't gate crashed your PUPO party yet!   

A-Mx


----------



## hopehopehope

smiley face   this morning which means i'm off for Iui #4 tomorrow - straight after Ofsted!! 

so as of 24 hours i'm on 2ww!!


----------



## wizard

lulu when's OTD?  It really is time for a run of BFPs on here, so hoping you're the first of many  

hopehopehope good luck for tomorrow


----------



## indekiwi

Hope, I fell pregnant on IUI X 4 - have fingers and toes crossed that No 4 proves lucky for you too! 

  

A-Mx


----------

